# ::::Official Word Association Game::::



## NightKnight

*All you have to do is reply with the first word that comes into your head when you see the word the person above you posts*:

Orange


----------



## mckee

peel


----------



## NightKnight

sunburn


----------



## mckee

mustache


----------



## Hrawk

Chat


----------



## NaturalFork

roulette


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Las Vegas


----------



## NightKnight

Hotels


----------



## mckee

gamble


----------



## Hrawk

Sex


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Rock & Roll


----------



## Flatband

THE WHO!


----------



## fishjunkie

the ufc


----------



## Hrawk

Boobs (Arianny Celeste)


----------



## ZDP-189

Boobs


----------



## Hrawk

Naturals


----------



## NightKnight

Trees


----------



## Hrawk

Hippies


----------



## Performance Catapults

60's


----------



## orcrender

Yuppies


----------



## NightKnight

Rich


----------



## Hrawk

Chocolate


----------



## Rayshot

syrup (hershey's)

Should have thought Godiva, or something of the like, but the image of a Hershey's bottle of chocolate syrup popped into my head.


----------



## Hrawk

Pancakes


----------



## Rayshot

I must be far too visual as images pop into my mind and there are too many words choices. But I will go with....

Stack...........of pancakes


----------



## Hrawk

Smoke


----------



## Rayshot

Cheech and Chong.

You can see where my mind was in my teens early 20's


----------



## Cervantes

Bong resin


----------



## NightKnight

Illegal


----------



## Hrawk

Firearm


----------



## NightKnight

Gun


----------



## Hrawk

Powder


----------



## slingshotvibe

Cocain (bjs head)


----------



## ZDP-189

Meth


----------



## M.J

"resigned"


----------



## NightKnight

quitter


----------



## M.J

Loser


----------



## NightKnight

biggest


----------



## slingshotvibe

Dildo


----------



## NightKnight

toy


----------



## slingshotvibe

Train


----------



## NightKnight

tracks


----------



## Hrawk

album


----------



## orcrender

cover


----------



## Hrawk

girl


----------



## orcrender

bird


----------



## NightKnight

Brain


----------



## Hrawk

Pinky


----------



## slingshotvibe

Steven hawken


----------



## orcrender

black hole


----------



## Hrawk

Sun


----------



## M.J

Soundgarden


----------



## orcrender

Zen


----------



## NightKnight

Ying and yang


----------



## M.J

Nirvana


----------



## orcrender

Hades


----------



## NightKnight

cartoon character (the one with the blue hair)


----------



## slingshotvibe

Blue waffle


----------



## Cervantes

speechless ??


----------



## orcrender

shocked


----------



## Hrawk

Electricity


----------



## NightKnight

Electricity


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Lightning


----------



## Hrawk

Bolt


----------



## NightKnight

Nut


----------



## Hrawk

Me


----------



## NightKnight

Hrawk


----------



## e~shot

redhead


----------



## Hrawk

Delicious


----------



## NightKnight

apple


----------



## e~shot

iPhone


----------



## NightKnight

cell phone


----------



## Hrawk

sheeple


----------



## slingshotvibe

Tazer


----------



## Hrawk

fail


----------



## slingshotvibe

Lol


----------



## NightKnight

laugh


----------



## slingshotvibe

Out loud


----------



## Hrawk

speaker


----------



## NightKnight

Subwoofer


----------



## Hrawk

decibel


----------



## M.J

hearing aid


----------



## NightKnight

Ear


----------



## M.J

Mike Tyson


----------



## orcrender

chicken


----------



## wombat

_schnitzel_


----------



## e~shot

lemon


----------



## Hrawk

pepper


----------



## wombat

*st*uffed


----------



## NightKnight

Full


----------



## Hrawk

Throttle


----------



## NightKnight

Pedal


----------



## orcrender

metal


----------



## Hrawk

heavy


----------



## orcrender

*brother*


----------



## PandaMan

idiot


----------



## orcrender

*mindless*


----------



## SlingGal

Clueless

-Restita


----------



## NightKnight

movie


----------



## orcrender

*buff*


----------



## Aras

polish


----------



## orcrender

spit


----------



## Hrawk

Glasses


----------



## orcrender

shots


----------



## Hrawk

Tequila


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Hrawk

Octagon


----------



## slingshotvibe

Square


----------



## orcrender

circle


----------



## slingshotvibe

Steel ball


----------



## Hrawk

brass


----------



## orcrender

balls


----------



## slingshotvibe

Testical


----------



## Hrawk

hairless


----------



## orcrender

bald


----------



## Hrawk

shave


----------



## e~shot

razor


----------



## Hrawk

blade


----------



## e~shot

gillette


----------



## Hrawk

Remington


----------



## wombat

rifle


----------



## Hrawk

scope


----------



## SlingGal

Mouthwash

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk

gargle


----------



## orcrender

rifle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Marine Corp


----------



## Imperial

Hoorah !


----------



## Hrawk

Grunt


----------



## Cervantes

Halo


----------



## slingshotvibe

Lynx


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Linux


----------



## slingshotvibe

Server


----------



## Hrawk

Apache


----------



## slingshotvibe

Chinease


----------



## NightKnight

Tubes


----------



## Hrawk

Inner


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Reflection


----------



## slingshotvibe

Broken mirror


----------



## PandaMan

crack

interpret that one how you will!


----------



## wombat

plumber's


----------



## Hrawk

van


----------



## slingshotvibe

Scrap


----------



## Hrawk

Metal


----------



## slingshotvibe

Magnet


----------



## Hrawk

Flux


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Time


----------



## Hrawk

Wasted


----------



## e~shot

money


----------



## Hrawk

Floyd


----------



## slingshotvibe

Pink


----------



## Hrawk

Bits


----------



## slingshotvibe

Bobs


----------



## SlingGal

Floats

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk

Sinks


----------



## Aras

underwater


----------



## orcrender

undone


----------



## Hrawk

shoelace


----------



## orcrender

aglet


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

paracord


----------



## orcrender

streamer


----------



## slingshotvibe

Party


----------



## Hrawk

Balloon


----------



## slingshotvibe

Cheap bands


----------



## e~shot

Office bands


----------



## Hrawk

stationary


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fluid


----------



## Imperial

bodily


----------



## Hrawk

Piercing


----------



## slingshotvibe

Nipple


----------



## Hrawk

Grease


----------



## slingshotvibe

Oil


----------



## NightKnight

Motor


----------



## Hrawk

Bike


----------



## slingshotvibe

Car


----------



## Hrawk

Crash


----------



## Imperial

hangover


----------



## Hrawk

Soon


----------



## SlingGal

Later

-Restita


----------



## NightKnight

Tonight


----------



## Hrawk

Decadence


----------



## NightKnight

Luxury


----------



## Hrawk

Jaguar


----------



## e~shot

Rich


----------



## Hrawk

Extravagant


----------



## e~shot

Porsche


----------



## Hrawk

Unreliable


----------



## mckee

knives


----------



## NightKnight

forks


----------



## Imperial

sporks


----------



## orcrender

Knorks


----------



## NightKnight

unknown


----------



## orcrender

knife-fork


----------



## PandaMan

hybrid


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Toyota


----------



## NightKnight

FT-86


----------



## orcrender

fighter


----------



## Hrawk

Ultimate


----------



## Imperial

warrior


----------



## NightKnight

Battle


----------



## Hrawk

Bots


----------



## RedRubber

spy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

vs spy


----------



## NightKnight

Mad


----------



## Hrawk

Hatter


----------



## RedRubber

animation


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

CGI


----------



## Imperial

pixar


----------



## NightKnight

disney


----------



## RedRubber

World


----------



## e~shot

Earth


----------



## Hrawk

Dirt


----------



## RedRubber

bag


----------



## SlingGal

Sack

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk

Terminate


----------



## Imperial

Holocaust


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Injustice


----------



## Hrawk

Taxation


----------



## RedRubber

unfair


----------



## NightKnight

whiner


----------



## RedRubber

take all


----------



## orcrender

winner


----------



## Hrawk

Sheen


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Estevez


----------



## orcrender

Mariachi


----------



## Imperial

tequila


----------



## wombat

hangover


----------



## RedRubber

Sunrise


----------



## Hrawk

Beaches


----------



## e~shot

Sunset


----------



## RedRubber

end


----------



## e~shot

chat


----------



## RedRubber

room


----------



## e~shot

private


----------



## slingshotvibe

Drink


----------



## orcrender

suave


----------



## NightKnight

shampoo


----------



## Aras

hair


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mohawk


----------



## Imperial

Mr.T


----------



## orcrender

gold


----------



## RedRubber

dust


----------



## Hrawk

woman


----------



## RedRubber

boobs


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

nipple


----------



## slingshotvibe

Milk


----------



## orcrender

shake


----------



## Imperial

jiggle


----------



## Hrawk

wiggle


----------



## RedRubber

Juggle


----------



## slingshotvibe

My downstairs


----------



## RedRubber

upstairs


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Uptown


----------



## Imperial

downtown


----------



## orcrender

*sticks*


----------



## NightKnight

branches


----------



## Cervantes

macabre


----------



## Hrawk

grim


----------



## pop shot

doom


----------



## Hrawk

Wolfenstien


----------



## Imperial

misfits


----------



## orcrender

conform


----------



## Hrawk

Anarchy


----------



## orcrender

doublespeak


----------



## Hrawk

teamspeak


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Skype


----------



## Hrawk

Cashcow


----------



## Imperial

carne asada


----------



## bullseyeben!

Chilling con Carne


----------



## Hrawk

Cartman


----------



## Imperial

the ****


----------



## Hrawk

friends


----------



## Imperial

family


----------



## RedRubber

loved ones


----------



## SlingGal

Friendship

-Restita


----------



## Imperial

animosity


----------



## orcrender

spite


----------



## Imperial

Haterz


----------



## Hrawk

Trolls


----------



## Imperial

dwarfes


----------



## Hrawk

Dragons


----------



## e~shot

Ninja


----------



## Hrawk

Pirate


----------



## Slingshots rule

hook


----------



## Hrawk

line


----------



## orcrender

sinker


----------



## Imperial

anchor


----------



## RedRubber

chain


----------



## Hrawk

ball


----------



## orcrender

wife


----------



## e~shot

Life


----------



## Imperial

mistress


----------



## Hrawk

whip


----------



## slingshotvibe

Bull


----------



## SlingGal

Matador

-Restita


----------



## wombat

cape


----------



## huey224

vodka.


----------



## orcrender

rum


----------



## Imperial

brandy


----------



## slingshotvibe

Drunk


----------



## orcrender

sober


----------



## Hrawk

Booring


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

predictability


----------



## slingshotvibe

Guessing


----------



## Imperial

premonition


----------



## Hrawk

Superstition


----------



## SlingGal

Thirteen

-Restita


----------



## Imperial

6 6 6


----------



## Hrawk

616


----------



## orcrender

*seven*


----------



## SlingGal

Eleven

-Restita


----------



## Imperial

slurpee


----------



## RedRubber

straw


----------



## orcrender

berry


----------



## e~shot

Black


----------



## RedRubber

Jack


----------



## Hrawk

Cards


----------



## e~shot

Bill Hays


----------



## Hrawk

Epic


----------



## Imperial

legendary


----------



## slingshotvibe

Hrawk


----------



## RedRubber

Helpful


----------



## Imperial

samaritan


----------



## RedRubber

Good


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

NICE!!!


----------



## orcrender

iced


----------



## Hrawk

Coffee!


----------



## orcrender

java


----------



## Hrawk

Pascal


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

discipline


----------



## Hrawk

punishment


----------



## Knoll

Nun


----------



## Hrawk

Chastity


----------



## RedRubber

Belt


----------



## Knoll

asteroid


----------



## orcrender

belt


----------



## Imperial

suspenders


----------



## Hrawk

Stockings


----------



## Imperial

stuffers


----------



## RedRubber

Turkey


----------



## Hrawk

Wild


----------



## Knoll

wet


----------



## orcrender

wild


----------



## Hrawk

pig


----------



## Knoll

one


----------



## Hrawk

day


----------



## orcrender

will


----------



## Hrawk

fly


----------



## orcrender

away


----------



## Knoll

dixieland


----------



## RedRubber

New Orleans


----------



## orcrender

*party*


----------



## slingshotvibe

Christmas


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## e~shot

oven


----------



## RedRubber

Racks


----------



## Knoll

45's


----------



## orcrender

singles


----------



## Aras

forever alone


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

depressing


----------



## Hrawk

Christmas


----------



## Knoll

family


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Depressing


----------



## Knoll

zoloff


----------



## Aras

wizard


----------



## orcrender

mage


----------



## Hrawk

Chaotic


----------



## JLS:Survival

insane


----------



## lightgeoduck

membrane


----------



## Hrawk

Cyprus


----------



## JLS:Survival

hill


----------



## Hrawk

Narcotics


----------



## orcrender

busted


----------



## Hrawk

Barrister


----------



## orcrender

shark


----------



## Hrawk

bait


----------



## orcrender

cut


----------



## Hrawk

emo


----------



## orcrender

goth


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Roman


----------



## e~shot

Numbers


----------



## Imperial

gambling


----------



## e~shot

casino


----------



## Hrawk

Vegas


----------



## lightgeoduck

meadows


----------



## Hrawk

Grass


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Chong


----------



## Aras

Yao ming


----------



## SlingGal

Tall

-Restita


----------



## Knoll

Grass ====> Chong ....................


----------



## Knoll

drink


----------



## Hrawk

Irresponsibly


----------



## Imperial

teen mother


----------



## Hrawk

Sad


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

poverty


----------



## Imperial

welfare


----------



## Hrawk

cheque


----------



## e~shot

account closed


----------



## Imperial

foreclosure


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bank


----------



## Hrawk

robbery


----------



## SlingGal

Police

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk

Grammar


----------



## RedRubber

language


----------



## lightgeoduck

Japanese


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Norsk


----------



## orcrender

inhuman


----------



## Hrawk

Zombie


----------



## orcrender

vampire


----------



## Hrawk

Blood


----------



## Imperial

transfusion


----------



## Knoll

infusion


----------



## RedRubber

combining


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

elements


----------



## RedRubber

photoshop


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

GIMP


----------



## Hrawk

Suit


----------



## RedRubber

zoot


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spliff


----------



## orcrender

bling


----------



## Hrawk

Gold


----------



## Knoll

certificate

Yeah, I'm old.


----------



## Hrawk

Award


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hollywood


----------



## e~shot

Movie


----------



## Hrawk

Popcorn


----------



## Imperial

kernel


----------



## Hrawk

Sanders


----------



## e~shot

wasp


----------



## lightgeoduck

Heavy Metal


----------



## RedRubber

noise


----------



## e~shot

ear plug


----------



## RedRubber

muffler


----------



## e~shot

snow


----------



## RedRubber

white


----------



## Knoll

sand


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## orcrender

Mike and Ike


----------



## Imperial

hot tamales


----------



## orcrender

cherry coke


----------



## Hrawk

Sugar


----------



## RedRubber

Pie


----------



## Hrawk

Lie!


----------



## RedRubber

tale


----------



## orcrender

sex


----------



## Hrawk

Hedonist


----------



## Imperial

orgy


----------



## Hrawk

licentious


----------



## Imperial

Dictionary


----------



## RedRubber

Pussywillow


----------



## orcrender

cattail


----------



## RedRubber

Corndog!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Carnival


----------



## orcrender

beads


----------



## Imperial

mardi gras


----------



## RedRubber

Parades


----------



## mckee

cheerleader


----------



## RedRubber

Football!


----------



## orcrender

tackle


----------



## Hrawk

Fishing


----------



## orcrender

bait


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

trap


----------



## orcrender

deadfall


----------



## RedRubber

chainblock


----------



## e~shot

crane


----------



## orcrender

dragline


----------



## RedRubber

bucket


----------



## Imperial

Beer


----------



## mckee

wine


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Vodka


----------



## orcrender

Everclear


----------



## Imperial

alchoholism


----------



## orcrender

impaired


----------



## Hrawk

Judgement


----------



## Knoll

day


----------



## Hrawk

Terminator


----------



## orcrender

bolo


----------



## Imperial

chineese hurcules


----------



## Hrawk

Steroids


----------



## RedRubber

baseball


----------



## Hrawk

Diamond


----------



## Imperial

zirconia


----------



## Hrawk

Rip-off


----------



## e~shot

Zinc alloy


----------



## Hrawk

Casting


----------



## SlingGal

Movie

-Restita


----------



## RedRubber

Westerns


----------



## Hrawk

Gunslinger


----------



## RedRubber

Leather


----------



## lightgeoduck

face


----------



## e~shot

book


----------



## orcrender

novel


----------



## Imperial

magazine


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

AK-74


----------



## Hrawk

Cheap


----------



## Knoll

trick


----------



## Hrawk

Flame


----------



## mckee

fire


----------



## orcrender

inferno


----------



## Imperial

DISCO !


----------



## Hrawk

Biscuit


----------



## JLS:Survival

gravy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Custard


----------



## e~shot

TB gold


----------



## RedRubber

Bands


----------



## e~shot

107


----------



## RedRubber

Rubber bands


----------



## e~shot

Alliance


----------



## Imperial

conglomerate


----------



## orcrender

multinational


----------



## RedRubber

Political


----------



## e~shot

lie


----------



## orcrender

lawyer


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

expense


----------



## orcrender

pit


----------



## RedRubber

pendelum


----------



## orcrender

raven


----------



## newconvert

poe


----------



## Knoll

rich


----------



## SlingGal

Money


----------



## orcrender

honey


----------



## newconvert

sweet


----------



## orcrender

sour


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Chinese


----------



## newconvert

noodles


----------



## RedRubber

Guitar


----------



## Hrawk

Axe


----------



## RedRubber

Swing


----------



## Hrawk

Jazz


----------



## K1ng Edward

Blues


----------



## Knoll

memphis


----------



## newconvert

solo


----------



## orcrender

picks


----------



## Imperial

boogers


----------



## newconvert

boys


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Thugs


----------



## orcrender

apes


----------



## newconvert

slob


----------



## Melchior

blog


----------



## Knoll

story


----------



## newconvert

tale


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Odyssey


----------



## newconvert

journey


----------



## orcrender

flight


----------



## newconvert

fright


----------



## orcrender

night


----------



## newconvert

fright


----------



## RedRubber

taxes


----------



## newconvert

booooooooooo


----------



## e~shot

yahoo


----------



## newconvert

cowboy


----------



## e~shot

Texas


----------



## SlingGal

Boots

-Restita


----------



## e~shot

Leather


----------



## Hrawk

Catsuit


----------



## orcrender

cowgirl


----------



## Knoll

bareback


----------



## RedRubber

Rodeo


----------



## orcrender

clown


----------



## newconvert

clown


----------



## orcrender

alike


----------



## newconvert

dislike


----------



## e~shot

peanut butter


----------



## newconvert

yummy


----------



## orcrender

Gummy


----------



## Imperial

gummi


----------



## Knoll

flexible


----------



## orcrender

stiff


----------



## Hrawk

Lip


----------



## Knoll

gloss


----------



## newconvert

floss


----------



## Imperial

thong


----------



## newconvert

BOING!


----------



## orcrender

spring


----------



## Knoll

forward


----------



## newconvert

reverse


----------



## Knoll

football


----------



## Imperial

futbol


----------



## newconvert

foozball


----------



## orcrender

overdrive


----------



## newconvert

transmission


----------



## Knoll

overdrive


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Turbo


----------



## newconvert

charge


----------



## Imperial

credit


----------



## orcrender

rating


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ohms


----------



## newconvert

law


----------



## e~shot

court


----------



## RedRubber

Martial


----------



## newconvert

law


----------



## Knoll

enforcement


----------



## e~shot

Tactical


----------



## Imperial

cunning


----------



## orcrender

sly


----------



## newconvert

clever


----------



## Knoll

ingenious


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Endowed


----------



## newconvert

boast


----------



## Imperial

egocentric


----------



## newconvert

looney


----------



## orcrender

tunes


----------



## Imperial

pink floyd


----------



## Hrawk

Tunes


----------



## JLS:Survival

rock n roll


----------



## newconvert

party


----------



## Imperial

naked


----------



## Knoll

Godiva


----------



## newconvert

chocolate


----------



## Knoll

box


----------



## Hrawk

Wrestle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Roman


----------



## slingshotvibe

Catapult


----------



## newconvert

rocket


----------



## Hrawk

Scientist


----------



## orcrender

bottlewasher


----------



## newconvert

nursemaid


----------



## Imperial

candystriper


----------



## newconvert

young


----------



## Knoll

irrepressible


----------



## Hrawk

Urge


----------



## orcrender

suppress


----------



## Knoll

stomp


----------



## newconvert

boots


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

lace


----------



## orcrender

Whips


----------



## newconvert

perfume


----------



## Imperial

Mmmm........


----------



## newconvert

wink


----------



## Knoll

nod


----------



## orcrender

shake


----------



## newconvert

rattle


----------



## Knoll

agitate


----------



## newconvert

children


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Generations


----------



## Imperial

offspring


----------



## newconvert

debt


----------



## orcrender

foreclosed


----------



## slingshotvibe

Banks


----------



## orcrender

robbers


----------



## newconvert

criminal


----------



## orcrender

Politicians


----------



## slingshotvibe

*Inappropriate language removed.*


----------



## orcrender

sticks


----------



## slingshotvibe

Kebbab


----------



## e~shot

mayonnaise


----------



## orcrender

pizza


----------



## newconvert

cheese


----------



## slingshotvibe

Toast


----------



## newconvert

jelly


----------



## slingshotvibe

Peanut butter


----------



## Imperial

crackers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ritz


----------



## Knoll

hotel


----------



## orcrender

jam


----------



## e~shot

strawberry


----------



## newconvert

peanut butter


----------



## e~shot

bread


----------



## Knoll

wheat


----------



## e~shot

flour


----------



## Knoll

stamen


----------



## slingshotvibe

Yeast


----------



## orcrender

beer


----------



## newconvert

belch


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Drink more


----------



## Imperial

alchoholic


----------



## Knoll

anonymous


----------



## Hrawk

Scientology


----------



## Knoll

ripoff


----------



## orcrender

insurance


----------



## Dayhiker

policy


----------



## newconvert

trend


----------



## Hrawk

Anti-Virus


----------



## Knoll

internet


----------



## Hrawk

Protocol


----------



## newconvert

hackers


----------



## orcrender

codex


----------



## newconvert

nerd


----------



## Hrawk

Loveable


----------



## newconvert

puppy


----------



## Imperial

eyes


----------



## Hrawk

Bright


----------



## orcrender

light


----------



## Hrawk

Weight


----------



## e~shot

belly


----------



## Hrawk

BEER !


----------



## RedRubber

foam


----------



## e~shot

brush


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

acrylic


----------



## newconvert

paint


----------



## Hrawk

Can


----------



## orcrender

tuna


----------



## RedRubber

Boat


----------



## orcrender

goat


----------



## newconvert

cheese


----------



## Hrawk

Cow


----------



## Knoll

farm


----------



## Hrawk

Nature


----------



## e~shot

green


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

land


----------



## Imperial

island


----------



## Hrawk

Australia !


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Boomerang


----------



## slingshotvibe

Aussy


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk!


----------



## Knoll

talent


----------



## newconvert

farm


----------



## orcrender

locked


----------



## newconvert

[sub]sad[/sub]


----------



## dudemeister

sack


----------



## newconvert

marbles


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

lost


----------



## Knoll

mind


----------



## orcrender

games


----------



## Imperial

tease


----------



## Hrawk

Strip


----------



## Knoll

excitement


----------



## slingshotvibe

Fried chicken


----------



## orcrender

strange


----------



## Imperial

people


----------



## Hrawk

Unreliable


----------



## newconvert

kids


----------



## Hrawk

Spoonfeeders


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

delicate


----------



## newconvert

life


----------



## Imperial

legacy


----------



## slingshotvibe

Alive


----------



## Hrawk

Jeremy


----------



## newconvert

skinny


----------



## orcrender

twig


----------



## Imperial

anorexic


----------



## orcrender

model


----------



## Hrawk

Aircraft


----------



## slingshotvibe

Crash


----------



## Hrawk

Burn


----------



## Knoll

cook


----------



## Hrawk

Roast


----------



## orcrender

toast


----------



## Knoll

sunburn


----------



## Hrawk

Tanned


----------



## slingshotvibe

Leather


----------



## e~shot

pouches


----------



## Hrawk

Kangaroo


----------



## e~shot

Australia


----------



## Hrawk

Perfect


----------



## Imperial

utopia


----------



## newconvert

bullseye


----------



## orcrender

powder


----------



## newconvert

boom


----------



## orcrender

sonic


----------



## e~shot

jet


----------



## newconvert

boom


----------



## Hrawk

Explosion


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Universe


----------



## e~shot

solar system


----------



## slingshotvibe

Mars


----------



## K1ng Edward

Venus


----------



## newconvert

struggle


----------



## orcrender

smuggle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Whoa


----------



## orcrender

gallop


----------



## slingshotvibe

Scallops


----------



## orcrender

seafood


----------



## e~shot

prawns


----------



## newconvert

shrimp


----------



## orcrender

boil


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## newconvert

chicken


----------



## orcrender

little


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

coin


----------



## Imperial

phrase


----------



## orcrender

phase


----------



## Hrawk

Phaser


----------



## Imperial

taser


----------



## Knoll

enforcement


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hardcore


----------



## Knoll

motorcyclist


----------



## Imperial

knievel


----------



## RedRubber

canyon


----------



## Knoll

****


----------



## newconvert

dash


----------



## e~shot

dashboard


----------



## orcrender

HUD


----------



## Imperial

homeless


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Los Angeles


----------



## orcrender

earthquake


----------



## Imperial

wildfires


----------



## e~shot

smoke


----------



## Knoll

firetower


----------



## newconvert

airdrop


----------



## orcrender

screaming


----------



## newconvert

fear


----------



## orcrender

numb


----------



## Imperial

comfortably


----------



## Knoll

plump


----------



## K1ng Edward

Ex wife


----------



## newconvert

alimony


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

ouch


----------



## orcrender

shafted


----------



## Imperial

porn actress


----------



## Aras

e~shot? just kidding... How it's made!


----------



## newconvert

description


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

details


----------



## newconvert

headache


----------



## e~shot

migraine


----------



## orcrender

tension


----------



## Imperial

sexual


----------



## newconvert

teenagers


----------



## e~shot

slingshots


----------



## Aras

Ruffus


----------



## newconvert

eagleeye


----------



## orcrender

ranger


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Texas


----------



## e~shot

Bill, Hays, James


----------



## newconvert

eagleeye again


----------



## Imperial

cross-eyed


----------



## newconvert

loopy


----------



## orcrender

screwball


----------



## newconvert

Blondes


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

redheads


----------



## orcrender

yummy


----------



## Hrawk

Delicious


----------



## mckee

brunette
if that's how you spell it?


----------



## newconvert

question


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## newconvert

endure


----------



## orcrender

quiz


----------



## Knoll

pressure


----------



## orcrender

piston


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

V8


----------



## orcrender

blower


----------



## newconvert

snow


----------



## Hrawk

Cone


----------



## orcrender

sphere


----------



## Hrawk

Doudecahedron


----------



## newconvert

12


----------



## e~shot

noon


----------



## Hrawk

Moon


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## RedRubber

life


----------



## newconvert

death


----------



## Aras

Chuck Norris


----------



## RedRubber

Bruce Lee


----------



## newconvert

master


----------



## orcrender

public servent


----------



## Imperial

obama


----------



## newconvert

democrat


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

politics


----------



## Hrawk

Bickering


----------



## Imperial

females


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Delicious


----------



## RedRubber

apples


----------



## e~shot

juice


----------



## newconvert

steroids


----------



## orcrender

manipulators


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

vertex


----------



## orcrender

overt


----------



## RedRubber

covert


----------



## newconvert

sneaky


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ninja


----------



## orcrender

spy


----------



## e~shot

007


----------



## cowboij

james bond


----------



## Hrawk

Walther


----------



## bullseyeben!

Pk (chewing gum)


----------



## Hrawk

Extra


----------



## bullseyeben!

Free


----------



## Karok01

Money


----------



## Jaxter

Note


----------



## RedRubber

book


----------



## orcrender

bell


----------



## JLS:Survival

ring


----------



## newconvert

wedding


----------



## Hrawk

Sentence


----------



## newconvert

doom


----------



## orcrender

gloom


----------



## cowboij

dark


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

knight


----------



## e~shot

Aaron C


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Dissolution.


----------



## orcrender

alloy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

wolverine


----------



## jayw81

Adamantium


----------



## cheese

Australian Eskimo


----------



## orcrender

longhorn


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Texas


----------



## jayw81

Lonestar


----------



## e~shot

Jskeen


----------



## cheese

corn


----------



## newconvert

tortillas


----------



## orcrender

refried


----------



## cheese

beans


----------



## newconvert

yummy


----------



## cheese

gross


----------



## mckee

disgusting


----------



## jayw81

Freak


----------



## newconvert

circus


----------



## jayw81

Clown


----------



## orcrender

geek


----------



## MrTriscuit

Glasses


----------



## orcrender

wine


----------



## MrTriscuit

Drink


----------



## cheese

drunkard


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

* Connoisseur*


----------



## orcrender

snob


----------



## MrTriscuit

Nose


----------



## orcrender

perfume


----------



## e~shot

essential oil


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Distillation.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Vodka


----------



## Imperial

whiskey


----------



## Jaxter

alcohol


----------



## newconvert

party


----------



## e~shot

friends


----------



## cheese

tuna


----------



## orcrender

Luna


----------



## cheese

butt


----------



## MrTriscuit

Waste


----------



## orcrender

recycle


----------



## MrTriscuit

Paper


----------



## dudemeister

shield


----------



## MrTriscuit

Knight


----------



## Imperial

Batman


----------



## newconvert

joker


----------



## MrTriscuit

Cards


----------



## orcrender

aces


----------



## MrTriscuit

Deuces


----------



## cheese

cartesian


----------



## orcrender

grid


----------



## cheese

cheese cubes


----------



## Imperial

string cheese


----------



## MrTriscuit

School


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Wedgies


----------



## orcrender

swirl


----------



## MrTriscuit

Toilet


----------



## orcrender

humor


----------



## cheese

depression


----------



## MrTriscuit

Blue


----------



## cheese

purple!


----------



## MrTriscuit

Grape


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Ape


----------



## MrTriscuit

Primate


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Dr. Zaius


----------



## newconvert

orangutan


----------



## MrTriscuit

Zoo


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Black Friday


----------



## MrTriscuit

Insane


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Hannibal


----------



## jayw81

Lecture


----------



## e~shot

Professor


----------



## newconvert

Irfan


----------



## e~shot

skinny


----------



## MrTriscuit

Angelina jolie... I think that's how you spell it!


----------



## Abe_Stranger

African babies


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Babes


----------



## newconvert

blondes


----------



## Imperial

redheads


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Fapping


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

TMI


----------



## SlingGal

("fapping", huh?) Solo.

-Restita


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Caribbean_Comanche said:


> ("fapping", huh?) Solo.
> 
> -Restita


Han.


----------



## cheese

aardvarks


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Abe_Stranger said:


> ("fapping", huh?) Solo.
> 
> -Restita


Han.
[/quote]
*nice one. Not to appropriate for this forum though







*

Ant


----------



## MrTriscuit

Colony


----------



## Imperial

NUDIST


----------



## MrTriscuit

FreiKörperKultur (nude beach in german)


----------



## jayw81

Prune :-/


----------



## newconvert

wrinkles


----------



## MrTriscuit

Old


----------



## jayw81

Fart


----------



## MrTriscuit

Stink


----------



## bullseyeben!

Skunk


----------



## jayw81

Works


----------



## orcrender

wonderland


----------



## jayw81

Alice


----------



## MrTriscuit

Dress


----------



## orcrender

up


----------



## MrTriscuit

Down


----------



## bullseyeben!

Under


----------



## Jaxter

below


----------



## e~shot

bottom


----------



## Jaxter

top


----------



## Shadowslinger123

hat


----------



## MrTriscuit

Head


----------



## mckee

bald


----------



## MrTriscuit

Eagle


----------



## newconvert

America


----------



## MrTriscuit

Obesity


----------



## jayw81

McDonalds


----------



## orcrender

clans


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Celtic


----------



## MrTriscuit

Green


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Mile


----------



## MrTriscuit

Eight


----------



## cheese

octopus


----------



## MrTriscuit

Ocean


----------



## JLS:Survival

shark


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Week


----------



## newconvert

seven


----------



## MrTriscuit

Prime


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Pump


----------



## MrTriscuit

Breast


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Chicken


----------



## newconvert

hawk


----------



## MrTriscuit

River


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Cuomo


----------



## orcrender

hex


----------



## newconvert

voodoo


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Zombies


----------



## THWACK!

wombat said:


> plumber's


phunny!


----------



## cheese

lagomorph


----------



## newconvert

bunny


----------



## cheese

same as rabbit!


----------



## newconvert

chicken


----------



## orcrender

licking


----------



## cheese

good


----------



## Aras

job


----------



## cheese

work


----------



## orcrender

bored


----------



## cheese

school


----------



## orcrender

days


----------



## cheese

weeks


----------



## Aras

months


----------



## cheese

years


----------



## MrTriscuit

Decades


----------



## cheese

death


----------



## orcrender

centuries


----------



## cheese

how dare you!


----------



## orcrender

cheesy


----------



## MrTriscuit

Pizza


----------



## orcrender

pineapple


----------



## cheese

orange tsunami


----------



## orcrender

Naruto


----------



## MrTriscuit

China


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Communism


----------



## MrTriscuit

Black list


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Marked


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Stigmata


----------



## MrTriscuit

Hakuna matata


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Disney


----------



## e~shot

Micky


----------



## newconvert

mouse


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Rodenticide


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

mouse-trap


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Game


----------



## Jaxter

hunting


----------



## newconvert

seek


----------



## Jaxter

hide


----------



## orcrender

buckskin


----------



## Iryman

tunic


----------



## orcrender

hobnail


----------



## cheese

one piece


----------



## MrTriscuit

Pie


----------



## cheese

whole


----------



## orcrender

sale


----------



## cheese

sea shells


----------



## MrTriscuit

Beach


----------



## Jaxter

ocean


----------



## cheese

uranium


----------



## MrTriscuit

Periodic table


----------



## cheese

science


----------



## MrTriscuit

Biology


----------



## cheese

taking


----------



## MrTriscuit

People


----------



## cheese

huh?


----------



## orcrender

ugh


----------



## MrTriscuit

Angry


----------



## cheese

Pushkin


----------



## orcrender

pushcart


----------



## cheese

mario kart


----------



## MrTriscuit

Peach


----------



## newconvert

fuzz


----------



## MrTriscuit

Ball


----------



## cheese

peter


----------



## Imperial

pan


----------



## orcrender

skillet


----------



## newconvert

sizzle


----------



## orcrender

fried


----------



## Btoon84

green tomatoes


----------



## Imperial

green onions


----------



## Jaxter

frying


----------



## Imperial

bacon


----------



## MrTriscuit

Pig


----------



## orcrender

pulled pork


----------



## RedRubber

Sandwich


----------



## orcrender

slaw


----------



## cheese

corn


----------



## MrTriscuit

Kernel


----------



## orcrender

rootkit


----------



## cheese

unknown


----------



## Jaxter

mystery


----------



## cheese

oooh


----------



## orcrender

hacker


----------



## cheese

compu-tater


----------



## orcrender

sliderule


----------



## cheese

small vocabulary


----------



## orcrender

jargon


----------



## cheese

last post


----------



## orcrender

jest


----------



## cheese

jet ski


----------



## newconvert

babes


----------



## Abe_Stranger

thong


----------



## cheese

tongs


----------



## newconvert

thongs


----------



## orcrender

butt floss


----------



## newconvert

peek-a-boo


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cheeks


----------



## newconvert

pinch


----------



## e~shot

pouch


----------



## Jaxter

slingshot


----------



## Imperial

pfs


----------



## MrTriscuit

God


----------



## orcrender

devil


----------



## cheese

pointy tail


----------



## Aras

horse


----------



## cheese

poop


----------



## AKLEIN

Crap


----------



## cheese

bull


----------



## orcrender

steer


----------



## cheese

car


----------



## orcrender

injector


----------



## cheese

marinade


----------



## AKLEIN

* TASTEFULL*


----------



## cheese

powerful


----------



## newconvert

stench


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Heap


----------



## cheese

laundry


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

spin


----------



## orcrender

trench


----------



## cheese

trudge


----------



## Imperial

waddle


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## cheese

jerky!


----------



## orcrender

excellent


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

magnificent


----------



## cheese

agreed


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Top-hat


----------



## orcrender

beaver


----------



## newconvert

switchgear


----------



## orcrender

railyard


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

work


----------



## newconvert

labor


----------



## Imperial

union


----------



## newconvert

barganing


----------



## Jaxter

discounts


----------



## orcrender

retail


----------



## cheese

sale


----------



## newconvert

walmart


----------



## cheese

target


----------



## orcrender

sears


----------



## cheese

storage cubes


----------



## newconvert

expensive


----------



## cheese

no


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Go


----------



## cheese

momo


----------



## orcrender

nada


----------



## cheese

moon pie


----------



## orcrender

sundrop


----------



## Abe_Stranger

caffiene


----------



## newconvert

coffee


----------



## Imperial

bean


----------



## cheese

pie


----------



## newconvert

cherry


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## orcrender

wood


----------



## e~shot

sandpaper


----------



## orcrender

steelwool


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Scrub


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Dishes


----------



## Jaxter

water


----------



## cheese

fire


----------



## orcrender

ants


----------



## cheese

death!


----------



## newconvert

destruction


----------



## Jaxter

machines


----------



## newconvert

john conner


----------



## cheese

bill


----------



## orcrender

Texas


----------



## newconvert

longhorns


----------



## orcrender

PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)


----------



## Shadowslinger123

meat


----------



## RedRubber

Balls


----------



## cheese

sweaty


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

96 degrees


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Thermometer


----------



## e~shot

temperature


----------



## orcrender

heat


----------



## cheese

nausea


----------



## RedRubber

Liver!!!


----------



## newconvert

yuk


----------



## cheese

yak


----------



## newconvert

smack


----------



## orcrender

pow


----------



## cheese

punch


----------



## e~shot

boxing


----------



## Imperial

shuffle


----------



## Jaxter

ipod


----------



## e~shot

mp3


----------



## Jaxter

player


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Pimp


----------



## RedRubber

soiled dove


----------



## cheese

pop


----------



## newconvert

dad


----------



## cheese

despise


----------



## orcrender

bling


----------



## SlingGal

Gold

-Restita


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

silver


----------



## orcrender

jade


----------



## cheese

tube


----------



## cheese

budha


----------



## orcrender

zen


----------



## cheese

hippy


----------



## newconvert

me


----------



## cheese

hah


----------



## Jaxter

funny


----------



## cheese

me


----------



## Jaxter

you


----------



## newconvert

no-me


----------



## Imperial

who ?


----------



## newconvert

you


----------



## Jaxter

me


----------



## cheese

no its me!


----------



## orcrender

Who's on first.


----------



## cheese

i dont know


----------



## Jaxter

unsure


----------



## cheese

yes


----------



## orcrender

aye


----------



## THWACK!

captain


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Crunch


----------



## newconvert

munch


----------



## Imperial

nom nom nom


----------



## newconvert

gooey


----------



## Jaxter

sticky


----------



## Imperial

taffy


----------



## Jaxter

daffy


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Ophelia


----------



## Jaxter

???


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Jaxter said:


> ???


Ophelia was a young noblewoman of Denmark, Polonius's daughter / Laertes's sister, and a prospect of young hamlet in William Shakespeare's
Hamlet.

Ref:
My bookshelf

My word for, "???" is...

Internet.


----------



## Jaxter

web sites


----------



## Abe_Stranger

"Punch The Monkey And Win A Prize!"


----------



## RedRubber

balderdash


----------



## orcrender

scam


----------



## newconvert

win big


M_J said:


> I can't believe this has turned into a serious discussion.
> Cougar talk.
> Here's a cougar for ya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm... Dana Delaney.
> Wouldn't shoot her with a slingshot if she jumped me in the woods!


----------



## Knoll

*ummmmmm*

is that a word?


----------



## cheese

whack a mole


----------



## orcrender

bowling


----------



## cheese

ski ball


----------



## orcrender

_pinball_


----------



## cheese

paint ball


----------



## RedRubber

vinegared ball


----------



## cheese

pain!


----------



## Jaxter

hurt


----------



## cheese

ouch


----------



## Imperial

sadomasochism


----------



## cheese

onomatopoeia


----------



## orcrender

wingshooter


----------



## cheese

caterpillar


----------



## newconvert

butterfly


----------



## cheese

ostrich


----------



## orcrender

emu


----------



## newconvert

feathers


----------



## orcrender

tar


----------



## RedRubber

coal


----------



## orcrender

miner


----------



## Imperial

diamond


----------



## e~shot

carbon


----------



## newconvert

filaments


----------



## e~shot

electrician


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Trade


----------



## cheese

buy


----------



## newconvert

barter


----------



## Imperial

PAWN


----------



## orcrender

rook


----------



## cheese

chess


----------



## newconvert

logic


----------



## orcrender

Vulcan


----------



## newconvert

spock


----------



## cheese

avatar


----------



## Imperial

airbender


----------



## cheese

muffins


----------



## Jaxter

cupcakes


----------



## cheese

uranium


----------



## e~shot

atom


----------



## newconvert

electron


----------



## orcrender

shell


----------



## newconvert

fish


----------



## orcrender

bass


----------



## Jaxter

guitar


----------



## newconvert

clapton


----------



## Abe_Stranger

Layla


----------



## Imperial

cocaine


----------



## Jaxter

drugs


----------



## newconvert

euphoria


----------



## Imperial

psychedelic


----------



## newconvert

shrooms


----------



## cheese

toad


----------



## Imperial

warts


----------



## newconvert

ugly


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Beat


----------



## orcrender

heat


----------



## e~shot

hot


----------



## Jaxter

cold


----------



## newconvert

frigid


----------



## e~shot

ice


----------



## Imperial

cryogenics


----------



## SlingGal

Genetics

-Restita


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Eugenics


----------



## orcrender

mutant


----------



## cheese

x-men


----------



## orcrender

storm


----------



## Tomislav

lightning


----------



## SlingGal

Thunder

-Restita


----------



## Imperial

AC/DC


----------



## orcrender

electric


----------



## newconvert

static


----------



## orcrender

encryption


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

decryption


----------



## newconvert

redact


----------



## orcrender

clean


----------



## newconvert

wipe


----------



## orcrender

drive


----------



## KennyCannon

Car


----------



## Imperial

nascar


----------



## Jaxter

racing


----------



## newconvert

boring


----------



## orcrender

surely


----------



## cheese

snarly


----------



## orcrender

Marley


----------



## cheese

martin


----------



## orcrender

fender


----------



## KennyCannon

Bender


----------



## Imperial

futurama


----------



## newconvert

lela


----------



## cheese

bill


----------



## newconvert

dollar


----------



## orcrender

ducat


----------



## newconvert

bone


----------



## cheese

hope


----------



## Shadowslinger123

trick


----------



## Imperial

magician


----------



## cheese

mage


----------



## orcrender

sage


----------



## SlingGal

Rosemary

-Restita


----------



## newconvert

clooney


----------



## orcrender

George


----------



## newconvert

carlin


----------



## orcrender

sledgeomatic


----------



## cheese

tom and jerry


----------



## Imperial

cartoons


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Anime


----------



## newconvert

japanese


----------



## e~shot

lightgeoduck


----------



## orcrender

bleach


----------



## cheese

stain


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

dookie


----------



## cheese

cookie


----------



## orcrender

wookie


----------



## cheese

jedi


----------



## Jaxter

star wars


----------



## cheese

onions


----------



## newconvert

jedi


----------



## orcrender

ramps


----------



## Imperial

WHEELCHAIRS


----------



## SlingGal

Wheelbarrow

-Restita


----------



## cheese

sand


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

box


----------



## cheese

crayons


----------



## orcrender

ink


----------



## newconvert

pastels


----------



## Imperial

easter


----------



## e~shot

holidays


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Meh.


----------



## jayw81

Indifferent


----------



## Dayhiker

shrug


----------



## newconvert

indifference


----------



## Imperial

opinion


----------



## cheese

oh picnic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

rain


----------



## Jaxter

storm


----------



## e~shot

thunder


----------



## orcrender

stick


----------



## cheese

pick


----------



## orcrender

choice


----------



## cheese

voice


----------



## newconvert

opine


----------



## Imperial

democracy


----------



## newconvert

reality?


----------



## orcrender

taxes


----------



## wombat

death


----------



## newconvert

escape


----------



## Imperial

/thread


----------



## Jaxter

needle


----------



## newconvert

haystack


----------



## Jaxter

bull


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Matador


----------



## Imperial

machete


----------



## orcrender

*KHUKURIS*


----------



## newconvert

behead


----------



## cheese

dread


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Locks


----------



## orcrender

padlocks


----------



## Iryman

challenge


----------



## newconvert

jamaica


----------



## orcrender

posse


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cowboys


----------



## newconvert

aliens


----------



## JLS:Survival

weapons


----------



## Imperial

WAR !


----------



## newconvert

obliteration


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Devastation


----------



## Iryman

fallout


----------



## orcrender

shelter


----------



## newconvert

doom


----------



## cheese

death to all!!!!


----------



## Iryman

peace & quiet!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

hide-out


----------



## Imperial

nuclear fallout


----------



## newconvert

zombies


----------



## orcrender

ghouls


----------



## cheese

ghosts


----------



## orcrender

goblins


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Trolls


----------



## cheese

eagles


----------



## Imperial

Hotel California


----------



## cheese

palm springs


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Golf


----------



## Imperial

MULLIGAN


----------



## orcrender

stew


----------



## newconvert

juices


----------



## e~shot

apple


----------



## cheese

pancakes


----------



## orcrender

hungry


----------



## cheese

fooding


----------



## PandaMan

french


----------



## orcrender

fried


----------



## newconvert

taters


----------



## orcrender

baked


----------



## Imperial

chong


----------



## Iryman

cheech


----------



## newconvert

hippie


----------



## Iryman

high


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mig-25


----------



## Iryman

Boris the blade!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mickey


----------



## Iryman

Turkish


----------



## orcrender

coffee


----------



## Iryman

yes please, milk and two sugars!

just kidding....coffee....memories.


----------



## cheese

archie


----------



## Iryman

jughead


----------



## Imperial

riverdale


----------



## Iryman

stream


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Life


----------



## Iryman

good


----------



## newconvert

prosper


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fruitfull


----------



## Imperial

underwear


----------



## cheese

armagedon


----------



## Iryman

freedom


----------



## newconvert

peace


----------



## Jaxter

quiet


----------



## orcrender

thunder


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Birds


----------



## cheese

poop


----------



## newconvert

boop b do


----------



## Imperial

scooby doobie dooooooooooooo


----------



## Iryman

scooby snacks


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

jinkies


----------



## newconvert

winkies


----------



## Iryman

twinkies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newconvert

ho ho's


----------



## Imperial

little debbie


----------



## SlingGal

Little Richard

-Restita


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Tootie Fruiti


----------



## newconvert

so cutie


----------



## cheese

pineapple


----------



## e~shot

yellow


----------



## NightKnight

Belly


----------



## Imperial

beer gut


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Brandy Breath


----------



## newconvert

happy drunk


----------



## Iryman

illusion


----------



## orcrender

freedom


----------



## cheese

commando


----------



## orcrender

underwear


----------



## newconvert

boxers


----------



## treefork

Mohamad Ali


----------



## newconvert

bumblebee


----------



## orcrender

slingshot


----------



## treefork

treefork


----------



## newconvert

knot


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nothin'


----------



## Jaxter

everything


----------



## cheese

something


----------



## orcrender

*anything*


----------



## Iryman

revoltution


----------



## orcrender

counter


----------



## newconvert

pro


----------



## orcrender

propel


----------



## Imperial

perpetual


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Motion


----------



## newconvert

ocean


----------



## Iryman

home


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

earth


----------



## newconvert

terra


----------



## Iryman

form


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

rigid


----------



## Imperial

erect


----------



## orcrender

potion


----------



## newconvert

hex


----------



## Imperial

illusion


----------



## orcrender

acid


----------



## newconvert

psychedelic

(wow i spelled it right)


----------



## orcrender

trip


----------



## e~shot

camera


----------



## Knoll

bug


----------



## dudemeister

busted


----------



## newconvert

innocent


----------



## Jaxter

harmless


----------



## e~shot

Jaxter


----------



## newconvert

Irfan's twin


----------



## e~shot

funny


----------



## Imperial

ROFLMAO


----------



## Iryman

classic


----------



## WILD BILL

Vintage


----------



## Jaxter

old


e~shot said:


> Jaxter


That's funny


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## newconvert

nugget


----------



## cheese

chicken


----------



## orcrender

fingers


----------



## Iryman

"censored"


----------



## orcrender

forum


----------



## Jaxter

slingshot


----------



## orcrender

rifle


----------



## newconvert

fun


----------



## orcrender

run


----------



## Imperial

walk


----------



## Hrawk

away


----------



## newconvert

fast


----------



## Jaxter

faster


----------



## e~shot

express


----------



## orcrender

coach


----------



## jayw81

Sport


----------



## orcrender

curling


----------



## cheese

hurling


----------



## newconvert

drunk


----------



## SlingGal

Hangover

-Restita (sent via Android HTC Sensation on Tapatalk)


----------



## e~shot

drunk


----------



## orcrender

clink


----------



## newconvert

clank


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

ratchet


----------



## newconvert

hedgehog


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

sonic


----------



## cheese

boom


----------



## Imperial

explosion


----------



## orcrender

implosion


----------



## cheese

squish


----------



## newconvert

bug


----------



## Imperial

roach


----------



## harson

joint


----------



## NightKnight

weed


----------



## newconvert

doobie


----------



## Imperial

blunt


----------



## orcrender

force


----------



## newconvert

trauma


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

marriage


----------



## orcrender

lawyer


----------



## cheese

moose


----------



## orcrender

loose


----------



## newconvert

ladies


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

club


----------



## newconvert

head


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

job


----------



## newconvert

carrot top


----------



## Imperial

comedian


----------



## orcrender

foil


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

alumininium


----------



## e~shot

danny0663


----------



## newconvert

artist


----------



## Jaxter

painting


----------



## cheese

ham


----------



## Imperial

cheese


----------



## newconvert

yummy


----------



## cheese

me


----------



## newconvert

egocentric


----------



## Imperial

cheese


----------



## dudemeister

repetitive


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

circular


----------



## dudemeister

saw


----------



## newconvert

seen


----------



## dudemeister

optical


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

illusion


----------



## newconvert

life


----------



## dudemeister

irony


----------



## orcrender

agony


----------



## newconvert

bliss


----------



## dudemeister

mountains


----------



## newconvert

streams


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

piss


----------



## newconvert

vinegar


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Salad


----------



## e~shot

bowl


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

pin


----------



## Imperial

puncture


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Virgin


----------



## e~shot

airlines


----------



## orcrender

rocketship


----------



## cheese

moon


----------



## newconvert

alice


----------



## orcrender

cooper


----------



## newconvert

schools out forever


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

rock


----------



## dudemeister

drugs


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

Thugs


----------



## newconvert

sissys


----------



## Imperial

emos


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

sad


----------



## e~shot

heart


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

lung


----------



## orcrender

hoof


----------



## cheese

horse


----------



## orcrender

plow


----------



## newconvert

burden


----------



## orcrender

loaded


----------



## newconvert

sot


----------



## Imperial

AA


----------



## Jaxter

battery


----------



## newconvert

friends of Bill


----------



## Imperial

bill of rights


----------



## newconvert

imaginary


----------



## orcrender

legion


----------



## e~shot

forces


----------



## Imperial

special


----------



## e~shot

task


----------



## orcrender

completion


----------



## PandaMan

fulfilment


----------



## newconvert

joy


----------



## e~shot

enjoy


----------



## newconvert

splurge


----------



## e~shot

showoff


----------



## orcrender

brown nose


----------



## Imperial

toilet paper


----------



## newconvert

skid marks


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

rubber


----------



## Imperial

condom


----------



## newconvert

numb


----------



## e~shot

anesthesia


----------



## Imperial

teeth


----------



## Aras

chewing gum


----------



## orcrender

teaberry


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

chuck berry


----------



## newconvert

rock & roll


----------



## Imperial

drop & roll


----------



## newconvert

cold war


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

pointless


----------



## newconvert

governments


----------



## Imperial

new world order


----------



## orcrender

really


----------



## newconvert

illuminati


----------



## orcrender

luddite


----------



## newconvert

robin hood


----------



## Jesus Freak

arrow


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

point


----------



## newconvert

aim


----------



## jayw81

Fire!!


----------



## newconvert

jayw81 said:


> Fire!!


thats spooky, i am on google search looking for fire, since i smell fire dejavu!


----------



## newconvert

smoke


----------



## jayw81

Signal


----------



## newconvert

flare


----------



## orcrender

solar


----------



## Imperial

solyndra


----------



## newconvert

photoelectric


----------



## Imperial

MRI


----------



## orcrender

antacid


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

curry


----------



## newconvert

india


----------



## e~shot

Bollywood


----------



## Imperial

punjabi


----------



## e~shot

Tandoori chicken


----------



## orcrender

bollywood


----------



## newconvert

dolly world


----------



## orcrender

twin peaks


----------



## newconvert

DD


----------



## orcrender

Dare Devil


----------



## newconvert

evil kneivel


----------



## WILD BILL

BALLS!


----------



## newconvert

walls


----------



## JLS:Survival

bikinis


----------



## JLS:Survival

skulls


----------



## newconvert

cross bones


----------



## JLS:Survival

poisin


----------



## WILD BILL

MOONSHINE


----------



## orcrender

Adam's Family


----------



## newconvert

uncle fester


----------



## orcrender

Lurch


----------



## newconvert

stagger


----------



## Imperial

crawl


----------



## JLS:Survival

skip


----------



## newconvert

carefree


----------



## JLS:Survival

high as a kite


----------



## Imperial

drunk as a skunk


----------



## JLS:Survival

beer


----------



## newconvert

likker


----------



## WILD BILL

Headache


----------



## e~shot

axe oil


----------



## orcrender

elbow grease


----------



## harson

Work


----------



## WILD BILL

PLAY


----------



## newconvert

siesta


----------



## Imperial

fiesta


----------



## newconvert

ladiessss


----------



## JLS:Survival

party


----------



## harson

birthday


----------



## e~shot

balloons


----------



## newconvert

pop


----------



## treefork

soda


----------



## newconvert

jerk


----------



## orcrender

biltong


----------



## newconvert

jerky


----------



## orcrender

leather


----------



## newconvert

lace


----------



## JLS:Survival

lingerie


----------



## newconvert

plumbers crack


----------



## JLS:Survival

side ways smile (how the heii did you come up with plumbers crack from lingerie, LOL)


----------



## Imperial

spooning


----------



## WILD BILL

after hours


----------



## jayw81

Overtime


----------



## WILD BILL

Under paid


----------



## jayw81

Overworked


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

overlooked


----------



## orcrender

unseen


----------



## Imperial

recluse


----------



## orcrender

spider


----------



## newconvert

scary


----------



## jayw81

Spice (lol)


----------



## newconvert

life


----------



## Imperial

suicide


----------



## JLS:Survival

end


----------



## newconvert

tada!


----------



## JLS:Survival

hooray


----------



## Imperial

yeehaw


----------



## e~shot

yahoo


----------



## orcrender

Yo!


----------



## newconvert

bubba


----------



## orcrender

brother


----------



## Imperial

brah


----------



## JLS:Survival

nips


----------



## newconvert

tips


----------



## JLS:Survival

mountain


----------



## newconvert

DD


----------



## JLS:Survival

happiness


----------



## Jaxter

joy


----------



## JLS:Survival

shooting


----------



## Jaxter

hunting


----------



## JLS:Survival

kill


----------



## newconvert

bill


----------



## JLS:Survival

tarentino


----------



## newconvert

blood and guts


----------



## JLS:Survival

gore


----------



## orcrender

Al


----------



## JLS:Survival

boring


----------



## orcrender

tool


----------



## JLS:Survival

band


----------



## Imperial

aid


----------



## JLS:Survival

blood


----------



## MrTriscuit

Red


----------



## JLS:Survival

riding hood


----------



## e~shot

axe


----------



## MrTriscuit

Cologne


----------



## newconvert

metro


----------



## orcrender

railway


----------



## MrTriscuit

Subway


----------



## Imperial

footlong


----------



## newconvert

dream on


----------



## Imperial

imagination


----------



## newconvert

d.e.f.i.n.a.t.l.y.


----------



## orcrender

deflated.


----------



## newconvert

limp


----------



## orcrender

lame


----------



## newconvert

duck


----------



## MrTriscuit

Bill


----------



## Imperial

Black Sabbath !


----------



## newconvert

iron man


----------



## orcrender

Metamorpho


----------



## newconvert

avengers


----------



## orcrender

Shehulk


----------



## newconvert

butch


----------



## Imperial

lesbian


----------



## newconvert

girls


----------



## e~shot

TTF


----------



## orcrender

missionary


----------



## JLS:Survival

doggy style


----------



## newconvert

bow wow


----------



## orcrender

ridgeback


----------



## newconvert

hog


----------



## JLS:Survival

bacon


----------



## orcrender

fatback


----------



## Imperial

bareback


----------



## JLS:Survival

saddle


----------



## newconvert

blame


----------



## orcrender

flame


----------



## newconvert

flamers


----------



## Imperial

flutist


----------



## orcrender

flute


----------



## Jaxter

music


----------



## JLS:Survival

Guns n Roses


----------



## newconvert

puns and clothless


----------



## Imperial

arm and hammer


----------



## newconvert

pro wrestling


----------



## e~shot

steroid


----------



## newconvert

fake muscle


----------



## e~shot

bodybuilding


----------



## newconvert

ego


----------



## e~shot

selfish


----------



## newconvert

big business


----------



## e~shot

cooperation


----------



## newconvert

denied!


----------



## e~shot

access


----------



## orcrender

disallowed


----------



## newconvert

denied


----------



## Imperial

rejected


----------



## Jaxter

eject


----------



## newconvert

86


----------



## JLS:Survival

reject


----------



## newconvert

the boot


----------



## Imperial

ixnay


----------



## jayw81

Hombre


----------



## newconvert

hambre


----------



## e~shot

famine


----------



## JLS:Survival

potato


----------



## e~shot

Idaho


----------



## JLS:Survival

french fries


----------



## e~shot

deep fried


----------



## JLS:Survival

oreos


----------



## newconvert

double stuff


----------



## e~shot

cookie


----------



## JLS:Survival

monster


----------



## e~shot

scary


----------



## JLS:Survival

movie


----------



## newconvert

300


----------



## JLS:Survival

69


----------



## Imperial

daisy chain


----------



## JLS:Survival

necklace


----------



## newconvert

pearl


----------



## JLS:Survival

dirty sanchez


----------



## Imperial

taco


----------



## e~shot

Mexican


----------



## Imperial

******


----------



## newconvert

people


----------



## e~shot

guinea pigs


----------



## newconvert

umbrella corporation


----------



## JLS:Survival

Mesa


----------



## Imperial

mensa


----------



## zamarion

einstein


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk


----------



## MrTriscuit

Beer


----------



## newconvert

belly


----------



## Imperial

gut


----------



## newconvert

hog


----------



## WILD BILL

BACON


----------



## MrTriscuit

Pork


----------



## orcrender

ribs


----------



## newconvert

sloppy face


----------



## orcrender

bib


----------



## MrTriscuit

Baby


----------



## orcrender

doll


----------



## Henrygamer

Yolo


----------



## orcrender

originality


----------



## newconvert

imagination


----------



## orcrender

frighting


----------



## JLS:Survival

prank


----------



## zamarion

jackass


----------



## orcrender

zebra


----------



## JLS:Survival

stripes


----------



## Imperial

bill murray


----------



## e~shot

comedian


----------



## newconvert

tosh.o


----------



## JLS:Survival

chase


----------



## orcrender

crook


----------



## JLS:Survival

robbery


----------



## orcrender

bankers


----------



## SlingGal

Deposit


----------



## newconvert

rich


----------



## orcrender

soil


----------



## newconvert

mi diapers


----------



## Imperial

depends


----------



## newconvert

on what


----------



## e~shot

slingshots


----------



## orcrender

bathing suit


----------



## Imperial

nude beach


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

clothed


----------



## e~shot

dress


----------



## Jaxter

clothing


----------



## Jaxter

funny we both posted at the same time.


----------



## e~shot

twins


----------



## Jaxter

triplets


----------



## orcrender

brith control.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Drunk


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk


----------



## newconvert




----------



## Imperial

Hrawk


----------



## Hrawk

Happiness


----------



## newconvert

*****


----------



## strikewzen

denial


----------



## newconvert

gentleman


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk ?


----------



## e~shot

Authentic Australian


----------



## Imperial

crocodile dundee ?


----------



## newconvert

fosters


----------



## Hrawk

urine


----------



## strikewzen

tasty


----------



## newconvert

hilarious


----------



## e~shot

Imperial


----------



## Btoon84

china


----------



## newconvert

tea


----------



## Hrawk

time


----------



## newconvert

capsule


----------



## e~shot

cyanide


----------



## newconvert

sleepy bye


----------



## e~shot

bed


----------



## orcrender

breakfast


----------



## Imperial

coffee


----------



## newconvert

turd


----------



## Imperial

organic


----------



## JLS:Survival

fertilizer


----------



## newconvert

farm


----------



## JLS:Survival

tractor


----------



## newconvert

beam


----------



## Hrawk

high


----------



## Imperial

baked


----------



## JLS:Survival

420


----------



## Hrawk

Afternoon


----------



## newconvert

delight


----------



## strikewzen

rape?


----------



## newconvert

madness


----------



## JLS:Survival

insane


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk


----------



## e~shot

roo leather


----------



## All Buns Glazing

beer


----------



## newconvert




----------



## JLS:Survival

bottoms up


----------



## newconvert

pass out


----------



## Hrawk

Rohypnol


----------



## newconvert

sure thing


----------



## JLS:Survival

bulls eye


----------



## Imperial

ben


----------



## JLS:Survival

ringer


----------



## Btoon84

dead


----------



## newconvert

ahead


----------



## Imperial

onward


----------



## newconvert

christian soldiers


----------



## JLS:Survival

holly roller


----------



## newconvert

knock knock


----------



## JLS:Survival

whos there


----------



## Imperial

little old lady


----------



## jayw81

Ethel


----------



## orcrender

Ricky


----------



## e~shot

cricket


----------



## newconvert

stomp


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## Aras

cricket


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## orcrender

car


----------



## JLS:Survival

bar


----------



## Jaxter

crow


----------



## orcrender

magpie


----------



## treefork

Ugly


----------



## newconvert

duckling


----------



## treefork

Mother


----------



## orcrender

pearl


----------



## newconvert

necklace


----------



## treefork

ring


----------



## Jaxter

ear


----------



## treefork

Wax


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

car


----------



## treefork

Insurance


----------



## orcrender

agent


----------



## Imperial

Flo


----------



## Hrawk

seductive


----------



## e~shot

tempting


----------



## newconvert

pounce


----------



## orcrender

dreaming


----------



## JLS:Survival

wet


----------



## newconvert

warm


----------



## Imperial

yummy


----------



## newconvert

eatemup


----------



## Imperial

sloppy seconds


----------



## newconvert

memories


----------



## JLS:Survival

divorce


----------



## e~shot

ex-wife


----------



## newconvert

which one


----------



## Hrawk

irrelevant


----------



## newconvert

truth


----------



## Jaxter

correct


----------



## e~shot

incorrect


----------



## Jaxter

wrong


----------



## e~shot

mistake


----------



## orcrender

correction


----------



## Imperial

retraction


----------



## treefork

cat


----------



## Jaxter

dog


----------



## treefork

doberman pincher


----------



## JLS:Survival

robbery


----------



## e~shot

bank


----------



## treefork

Teller


----------



## e~shot

ATM


----------



## JLS:Survival

fee


----------



## Hrawk

Charge


----------



## JLS:Survival

battery


----------



## Imperial

voltage


----------



## JLS:Survival

meter


----------



## treefork

reader


----------



## newconvert

teacher


----------



## JLS:Survival

beater


----------



## newconvert

t-shirt


----------



## JLS:Survival

jeans


----------



## bullseyeben!

Dna


----------



## Hrawk

Acid


----------



## e~shot

battery


----------



## Hrawk

Hen


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## Hrawk

Fried


----------



## e~shot

chicken


----------



## Hrawk

Kentucky


----------



## orcrender

derby


----------



## newconvert

hat


----------



## Hrawk

sunscreen


----------



## treefork

cancer


----------



## newconvert

death


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## orcrender

West Virginia


----------



## treefork

"Deliverance"( ya know the movie)


----------



## newconvert

do da do do


----------



## JLS:Survival

Tech


----------



## newconvert

so confused


----------



## JLS:Survival

dazed


----------



## newconvert

bewildered


----------



## JLS:Survival

lost


----------



## Imperial

missing


----------



## JLS:Survival

milk carton


----------



## orcrender

picture


----------



## JLS:Survival

words


----------



## Imperial

syllables


----------



## e~shot

curriculum


----------



## orcrender

school


----------



## JLS:Survival

ruler


----------



## newconvert

GLUE


----------



## orcrender

hoof


----------



## JLS:Survival

ride


----------



## orcrender

glide


----------



## Imperial

trojans


----------



## newconvert

ribbed


----------



## JLS:Survival

pleasure


----------



## harson

sexy


----------



## newconvert

thank you


----------



## JLS:Survival

welcome


----------



## newconvert

aloha


----------



## JLS:Survival

lay


----------



## Imperial

flat


----------



## JLS:Survival

busty


----------



## Imperial

brandy talore


----------



## newconvert

dolly


----------



## JLS:Survival

natural?


----------



## orcrender

wagon


----------



## Imperial

meat


----------



## JLS:Survival

spank


----------



## orcrender

rascal


----------



## JLS:Survival

little


----------



## orcrender

john


----------



## JLS:Survival

popper


----------



## orcrender

balloon


----------



## JLS:Survival

blow


----------



## Hrawk

explode

(hehe, you all thought I was going to say job







)


----------



## JLS:Survival

gun (yup i did!)


----------



## orcrender

gatling


----------



## JLS:Survival

speed


----------



## Hrawk

Chronograph


----------



## bullseyeben!

Me!


----------



## JLS:Survival

you


----------



## Imperial

them


----------



## Jaxter

this


----------



## e~shot

that


----------



## Hrawk

those


----------



## Jaxter

them


----------



## newconvert

that


----------



## harson

newconvert said:


> thank you


haaaaaaaaaa


----------



## newconvert

he he


----------



## harson

funny


----------



## Jaxter

funny


----------



## Jaxter

we posted the same thing at the same time that is so funny


----------



## JLS:Survival

sad


----------



## harson

Jaxter said:


> we posted the same thing at the same time that is so funny


cool


----------



## Jaxter

cold


----------



## harson

freezing


----------



## Jaxter

frozen


----------



## harson

Thawed


----------



## Jaxter

melt


----------



## harson

goodnight


----------



## Jaxter

bed time


----------



## harson

bedtime


----------



## harson

Jaxter said:


> bed time


done it again ,are you me ? it,s my bedtime 1am here .


----------



## Jaxter

not my bed time It is 11:15 am here. But bedtime came to my head when you said goodnight.


----------



## harson

nice


----------



## harson

bye


----------



## Jaxter

see ya later, I'll let you go to bed, bye bye


----------



## harson

thanks


----------



## Imperial

get a room you two !


----------



## JLS:Survival

hooker


----------



## treefork

prostitute


----------



## orcrender

escort


----------



## e~shot

bodyguard


----------



## orcrender

security


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## orcrender

trapdoor


----------



## Imperial

va jay jay


----------



## JLS:Survival

taco


----------



## Imperial

bell


----------



## e~shot

School


----------



## newconvert

fickel


----------



## e~shot

inconstant


----------



## JLS:Survival

constant


----------



## e~shot

Pi


----------



## Imperial

nerd


----------



## e~shot

Sam


----------



## newconvert

uncle


----------



## e~shot

Charles


----------



## orcrender

Ray


----------



## harson

gun


----------



## orcrender

rail


----------



## treefork

Road


----------



## Imperial

hazard


----------



## treefork

toxic


----------



## orcrender

personality


----------



## newconvert

blondes


----------



## orcrender

smart


----------



## newconvert

thank you!


----------



## Jaxter

thanks


----------



## harson

cheers


----------



## orcrender

jeers


----------



## harson

Boos


----------



## Imperial

whiners


----------



## newconvert

kids


----------



## orcrender

*********


----------



## treefork

monkey


----------



## orcrender

maddness


----------



## treefork

Insanity


----------



## orcrender

elections


----------



## treefork

corruption


----------



## orcrender

oil


----------



## newconvert

greed


----------



## orcrender

leechers


----------



## JLS:Survival

moocher


----------



## newconvert

brother


----------



## orcrender

bother


----------



## Imperial

cumbersome


----------



## treefork

awkward


----------



## Imperial

puberty


----------



## orcrender

_development._


----------



## e~shot

economy


----------



## newconvert

crapper


----------



## treefork

Obama


----------



## orcrender

bush


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## newconvert

bush


----------



## Imperial

wookie


----------



## orcrender

fuzzy


----------



## harson

Baldy


----------



## Dayhiker

bean


----------



## JLS:Survival

fruit


----------



## newconvert

nut


----------



## treefork

crazy


----------



## JLS:Survival

train


----------



## harson

track


----------



## JLS:Survival

spike


----------



## Imperial

pointy


----------



## e~shot

nose


----------



## orcrender

hose


----------



## e~shot

tube


----------



## orcrender

tapered


----------



## Jaxter

bands


----------



## orcrender

Three Dog Night


----------



## harson

Meatloaf


----------



## JLS:Survival

hamburger


----------



## newconvert

BBQ


----------



## Hrawk

Kangaroo


----------



## JLS:Survival

jump


----------



## Imperial

suicide


----------



## newconvert

painless


----------



## JLS:Survival

sleep


----------



## e~shot

bed


----------



## newconvert

breakfast


----------



## JLS:Survival

bacon


----------



## Hrawk

pig


----------



## e~shot

lard


----------



## Hrawk

muppet


----------



## JLS:Survival

groover


----------



## Hrawk

Kermit


----------



## JLS:Survival

animal


----------



## Hrawk

Instinct


----------



## e~shot

human


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## JLS:Survival

Buddha


----------



## e~shot

temple


----------



## JLS:Survival

shrine


----------



## treefork

idol


----------



## JLS:Survival

Aztec


----------



## e~shot

Mexico


----------



## JLS:Survival

drugs


----------



## e~shot

cocaine


----------



## treefork

addiction


----------



## e~shot

caffeine


----------



## JLS:Survival

coffee


----------



## e~shot

Brazil


----------



## JLS:Survival

[background=rgb(203, 212, 194)]Portuguese[/background]


----------



## e~shot

Vasco da Gama


----------



## JLS:Survival

light


----------



## orcrender

Maya


----------



## JLS:Survival

Rudolf


----------



## Imperial

reindeer


----------



## JLS:Survival

games


----------



## harson

camera


----------



## newconvert

candid


----------



## JLS:Survival

smile


----------



## newconvert

coy


----------



## treefork

deception


----------



## newconvert

female


----------



## JLS:Survival

crazy


----------



## orcrender

fixation


----------



## harson

horse


----------



## newconvert

hoarse


----------



## JLS:Survival

throat


----------



## newconvert

david caradine


----------



## treefork

"Kung Fu"


----------



## newconvert

grasshopper


----------



## treefork

Fish bait


----------



## JLS:Survival

worm


----------



## newconvert

event horizon


----------



## JLS:Survival

alien


----------



## Imperial

predator


----------



## JLS:Survival

laser


----------



## treefork

surgery


----------



## JLS:Survival

doctor


----------



## newconvert

pretend


----------



## JLS:Survival

fake


----------



## treefork

boobs


----------



## newconvert

yuuk


----------



## JLS:Survival

suck


----------



## newconvert

duck


----------



## JLS:Survival

buck


----------



## orcrender

stops


----------



## newconvert

here


----------



## JLS:Survival

there


----------



## e~shot

where


----------



## Imperial

everywhere


----------



## e~shot

Air


----------



## treefork

oxygen


----------



## e~shot

breath


----------



## orcrender

exhale


----------



## JLS:Survival

mouth


----------



## Imperial

cpr


----------



## newconvert

first aid


----------



## treefork

bandage


----------



## newconvert

bOnDaGe


----------



## orcrender

hogtie


----------



## JLS:Survival

hostage


----------



## newconvert

hijack


----------



## harson

Ransom


----------



## Imperial

kidnap


----------



## harson

catnap


----------



## JLS:Survival

siesta


----------



## orcrender

sandman


----------



## newconvert

america


----------



## JLS:Survival

free?


----------



## treefork

escape


----------



## newconvert

great


----------



## treefork

cheese


----------



## Imperial

coagulation


----------



## newconvert

snot


----------



## e~shot

annoying


----------



## JLS:Survival

women


----------



## e~shot

money


----------



## orcrender

lacking


----------



## e~shot

skint


----------



## orcrender

fleeced


----------



## harson

broke


----------



## tomshot123

Dog tail


----------



## newconvert

wiggle


----------



## harson

Wag


----------



## harson

snap


----------



## newconvert

nerves


----------



## orcrender

strings


----------



## Imperial

guitar


----------



## e~shot

music


----------



## orcrender

elevator


----------



## e~shot

otis


----------



## treefork

drunk


----------



## e~shot

liquor


----------



## orcrender

still


----------



## treefork

motionless


----------



## orcrender

active


----------



## Imperial

athletic


----------



## e~shot

track


----------



## Imperial

marks


----------



## e~shot

symbols


----------



## Jaxter

crash


----------



## orcrender

market


----------



## e~shot

shops


----------



## orcrender

shopping


----------



## e~shot

ebay


----------



## orcrender

auction


----------



## treefork

Bid


----------



## Dayhiker

ebay


----------



## orcrender

sniper


----------



## Imperial

marksman


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## orcrender

plinker


----------



## JLS:Survival

fresh


----------



## Imperial

veal


----------



## JLS:Survival

cow


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## Jaxter

drink


----------



## e~shot

liquid


----------



## Jaxter

solid


----------



## newconvert

gassy


----------



## orcrender

breaking


----------



## newconvert

bad


----------



## orcrender

news


----------



## newconvert

bears


----------



## orcrender

nailed


----------



## e~shot

hammer


----------



## Imperial

shark


----------



## orcrender

fin


----------



## harson

stall


----------



## orcrender

fruit


----------



## newconvert

dont get me started!


----------



## orcrender

melons


----------



## Imperial

boobs


----------



## JLS:Survival

hard


----------



## newconvert

bouncy


----------



## Imperial

jiggly


----------



## newconvert

motor boat brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JLS:Survival

mountain


----------



## Imperial

mississippi queen


----------



## e~shot

band


----------



## orcrender

marching


----------



## e~shot

army


----------



## treefork

soldier


----------



## e~shot

newcon


----------



## orcrender

son


----------



## e~shot

father


----------



## newconvert

proud


----------



## e~shot

honor


----------



## treefork

AMERICAN!


----------



## harson

flag


----------



## orcrender

waving


----------



## treefork

wind


----------



## harson

rain


----------



## Imperial

purple


----------



## lightgeoduck

Prince


----------



## newconvert

frog


----------



## treefork

legs


----------



## newconvert

whistle


----------



## treefork

cat call


----------



## orcrender

meow


----------



## newconvert

bang


----------



## JLS:Survival

bros


----------



## newconvert

excellent


----------



## treefork

bogus


----------



## JLS:Survival

gnarly


----------



## treefork

cool


----------



## newconvert

drool


----------



## JLS:Survival

pool


----------



## newconvert

bikini


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## treefork

Forum


----------



## Aras

gamekeeper john


----------



## orcrender

videos


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Nicholas Cage


----------



## treefork

Ghost Rider


----------



## newconvert

cant act


----------



## Imperial

angelina jolie


----------



## orcrender

exotic


----------



## Hrawk

Dancers


----------



## newconvert

strippers


----------



## orcrender

poles


----------



## newconvert

bangles


----------



## treefork

tigers


----------



## JLS:Survival

lions


----------



## treefork

bears ( oh my!)


----------



## JLS:Survival

Dorthy


----------



## Imperial

toto


----------



## treefork

tin man


----------



## orcrender

Marshall


----------



## harson

trowel


----------



## orcrender

mixer


----------



## newconvert

club soda


----------



## Imperial

GREEN TEA


----------



## treefork

antioxidants


----------



## orcrender

fishoil


----------



## treefork

olive oil


----------



## newconvert

stinky


----------



## harson

minger


----------



## treefork

"Whoopi Goldberg"


----------



## Imperial

whoopie cushion


----------



## newconvert

whooooot


----------



## treefork

excuse me


----------



## newconvert

blushing


----------



## orcrender

belch


----------



## newconvert

spew


----------



## treefork

chunks


----------



## Imperial

dinty moore beef stew


----------



## newconvert

c rats


----------



## orcrender

biltong


----------



## treefork

jerky


----------



## newconvert

twitch


----------



## treefork

parkinsons


----------



## robirt55

old


----------



## newconvert

disease


----------



## Imperial

leper


----------



## e~shot

chaulmoogra oil


----------



## orcrender

capsular fruits


----------



## e~shot

flower


----------



## treefork

power


----------



## e~shot

electricity


----------



## treefork

voltage


----------



## orcrender

amps


----------



## treefork

ohms


----------



## newconvert

watts


----------



## orcrender

farad


----------



## Imperial

AC/DC


----------



## orcrender

band


----------



## newconvert

BI


----------



## robirt55

pandora


----------



## e~shot

Greek


----------



## orcrender

Euro


----------



## Imperial

worthless


----------



## e~shot

cheap


----------



## lightgeoduck

chick


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## orcrender

_scrambled_


----------



## newconvert

zombie brains


----------



## treefork

tube


----------



## Imperial

fallopian


----------



## treefork

testicular


----------



## newconvert

gross


----------



## treefork

dozen


----------



## newconvert

bakers


----------



## Imperial

stoners


----------



## e~shot

marijuana


----------



## newconvert

psychedelics


----------



## JLS:Survival

shrooms


----------



## newconvert

peyote


----------



## JLS:Survival

acid


----------



## newconvert

sunshine


----------



## JLS:Survival

rain


----------



## newconvert

purple


----------



## JLS:Survival

jimi


----------



## e~shot

EPS


----------



## treefork

ups


----------



## e~shot

Fedex


----------



## treefork

rps


----------



## e~shot

rpm


----------



## newconvert

vroom


----------



## orcrender

rev


----------



## treefork

accelerate


----------



## newconvert

insanity


----------



## Jaxter

insane


----------



## treefork

loco


----------



## newconvert

four


----------



## treefork

"Beatles"


----------



## orcrender

Yani


----------



## treefork

Fendor Statocastor


----------



## orcrender

oboe


----------



## Imperial

harmonica


----------



## harson

banjo


----------



## Jakerock

dark holler


----------



## e~shot

love song


----------



## orcrender

bluegrass


----------



## treefork

country


----------



## e~shot

village


----------



## newconvert

Shaliman


----------



## treefork

Mayberry


----------



## newconvert

Barnie fife


----------



## Imperial

incompetent


----------



## treefork

token


----------



## newconvert

southpark


----------



## treefork

Mr Hanky


----------



## orcrender

Spanky


----------



## treefork

Darla


----------



## Imperial

alfalfa


----------



## newconvert

our gang


----------



## treefork

Rascals


----------



## Imperial

little


----------



## e~shot

more


----------



## treefork

score


----------



## e~shot

board


----------



## tnflipper52

chess


----------



## e~shot

Queen


----------



## newconvert

elton john


----------



## tnflipper52

Rocket Man


----------



## treefork

astronaut


----------



## newconvert

david bowie


----------



## tnflipper52

Rebel Rebel


----------



## treefork

james dean


----------



## newconvert

farmers tan


----------



## e~shot

exposed


----------



## newconvert

neked


----------



## e~shot

baby


----------



## tnflipper52

diaper


----------



## e~shot

disposable


----------



## Rayshot

lighter


----------



## tnflipper52

darker


----------



## e~shot

maglite


----------



## tnflipper52

mini


----------



## e~shot

minor


----------



## tnflipper52

underage


----------



## orcrender

jail


----------



## lloydedwards40

gaol


----------



## tnflipper52

score


----------



## Imperial

de-virginized


----------



## newconvert

huh?


----------



## Imperial

newconvert said:


> huh?


sorry, i had a blonde moment ?


----------



## e~shot

jokes


----------



## treefork

naked


----------



## e~shot

clothes


----------



## treefork

shoes


----------



## tnflipper52

feet


----------



## treefork

arches


----------



## orcrender

golden


----------



## treefork

favorite


----------



## tnflipper52

Flavor


----------



## orcrender

lemon


----------



## treefork

lime


----------



## Imperial

saladito


----------



## treefork

burito


----------



## newconvert

dog food


----------



## e~shot

eukanuba


----------



## orcrender

Alpo


----------



## e~shot

Nestlé


----------



## tnflipper52

butterfinger


----------



## e~shot

candy


----------



## treefork

craving


----------



## lightgeoduck

Withdraws


----------



## orcrender

deposits


----------



## treefork

savings


----------



## Imperial

401K


----------



## newconvert

dreams go boom


----------



## treefork

nightmare


----------



## tnflipper52

Bank run


----------



## orcrender

robbers


----------



## newconvert

criminals


----------



## orcrender

gangsta


----------



## tnflipper52

rap


----------



## treefork

rhyme


----------



## e~shot

words


----------



## orcrender

pictures


----------



## Imperial

graffiti


----------



## e~shot

street walls


----------



## tnflipper52

da hood


----------



## e~shot

underworld


----------



## tnflipper52

Beckinsdale


----------



## treefork

photo


----------



## e~shot

camera


----------



## tnflipper52

Didgital


----------



## newconvert

analog


----------



## orcrender

stoneage


----------



## tnflipper52

Flintstones


----------



## Imperial

kidney stone


----------



## Jaxter

rocks


----------



## orcrender

blocks


----------



## harson

lego


----------



## treefork

blocks


----------



## newconvert

the joint


----------



## tnflipper52

solitary


----------



## Imperial

lonesome


----------



## orcrender

pining


----------



## treefork

isolation


----------



## orcrender

ward


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## newconvert

jack


----------



## e~shot

John


----------



## Imperial

3:16


----------



## tnflipper52

grace


----------



## e~shot

divine


----------



## treefork

Jesus


----------



## newconvert

supastar


----------



## treefork

blasphemy


----------



## kooniu

anathema


----------



## Rayshot

Who? (What?)


----------



## kooniu

pope


----------



## treefork

bishop


----------



## tnflipper52

Pawn


----------



## treefork

checkmate


----------



## orcrender

finish


----------



## tnflipper52

swedish


----------



## treefork

massage


----------



## Imperial

s.o.s.


----------



## tnflipper52

Mess hall


----------



## treefork

chow


----------



## e~shot

food


----------



## Jaxter

yummy


----------



## e~shot

delicious


----------



## Jaxter

dessert


----------



## tnflipper52

sweet


----------



## Jaxter

awesome


----------



## e~shot

flippinouts


----------



## tnflipper52

primo


----------



## treefork

premium


----------



## newconvert

walmart


----------



## treefork

monoply


----------



## Bostradamus

boardwalk


----------



## orcrender

beach


----------



## tnflipper52

Ocean


----------



## newconvert

11


----------



## tnflipper52

Julia Roberts


----------



## treefork

"Pretty Woman"


----------



## tnflipper52

Roy Orbison


----------



## Imperial

traveling willburys


----------



## orcrender

comets


----------



## e~shot

Halley


----------



## Imperial

berry


----------



## tnflipper52

blue


----------



## e~shot

sky


----------



## orcrender

North Carolina


----------



## treefork

South Carolina


----------



## orcrender

Boo


----------



## treefork

ghost


----------



## orcrender

recon


----------



## newconvert

game


----------



## Imperial

H H H


----------



## tnflipper52

wrestler


----------



## harson

boxer


----------



## treefork

MMA


----------



## orcrender

fencer


----------



## newconvert

pudding


----------



## treefork

JELLO


----------



## newconvert

squish


----------



## tnflipper52

dog poo


----------



## treefork

doo doo


----------



## Imperial

poo poo


----------



## tnflipper52

stinky


----------



## kooniu

chanel


----------



## orcrender

ramps. If you don't know it is a early spring wild food plant.


----------



## treefork

Sewer


----------



## newconvert

mind


----------



## treefork

think


----------



## e~shot

twice


----------



## newconvert

thrice


----------



## tnflipper52

Baked


----------



## e~shot

bread


----------



## orcrender

yeast


----------



## kooniu

alcohol


----------



## Imperial

rubbing


----------



## tnflipper52

Message


----------



## treefork

phone


----------



## orcrender

text


----------



## treefork

email


----------



## Imperial

receptionist


----------



## e~shot

telephone


----------



## orcrender

ringing


----------



## e~shot

tone


----------



## orcrender

bass


----------



## treefork

drum


----------



## orcrender

sticks


----------



## Imperial

backwoods


----------



## tnflipper52

Camp


----------



## orcrender

ridiculousness


----------



## tnflipper52

preposterousness (is that a word?)


----------



## treefork

bogus


----------



## kooniu

fake


----------



## e~shot

replica


----------



## treefork

knock off


----------



## tnflipper52

hubcap


----------



## treefork

wheel


----------



## orcrender

rim


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## tnflipper52

glass


----------



## orcrender

snifter


----------



## treefork

whiskey


----------



## JLS:Survival

shot


----------



## orcrender

back


----------



## JLS:Survival

bottom


----------



## orcrender

girls


----------



## newconvert

curls


----------



## JLS:Survival

Red


----------



## treefork

dragon


----------



## orcrender

turtle


----------



## harson

message


----------



## tnflipper52

Smoke signal


----------



## treefork

S.O.S


----------



## lloydedwards40

mayday


----------



## harson

help


----------



## treefork

firefighter


----------



## Imperial

fire eater


----------



## tnflipper52

ex-wife


----------



## treefork

divorce


----------



## newconvert

happy times are here again da da


----------



## orcrender

freedom


----------



## newconvert

fought for


----------



## tnflipper52

Died for


----------



## harson

marter


----------



## treefork

fallguy


----------



## newconvert

moderator


----------



## treefork

loner


----------



## harson

wierdo


----------



## treefork

geek


----------



## tnflipper52

pencil-necked


----------



## JLS:Survival

dork


----------



## treefork

dweeb


----------



## harson

freak


----------



## newconvert

einstein


----------



## treefork

nerd


----------



## orcrender

herd


----------



## treefork

flock


----------



## orcrender

sheep


----------



## treefork

cattle


----------



## newconvert

baron


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## tnflipper52

Rib-eye


----------



## treefork

T-BONE


----------



## RockinRabbit

Dinner


----------



## JLS:Survival

BBQ


----------



## treefork

sauce


----------



## tnflipper52

a-1


----------



## Imperial

4F


----------



## newconvert

DD


----------



## tnflipper52

incoming


----------



## treefork

fire -in the- hole


----------



## tnflipper52

c4


----------



## treefork

dynamite


----------



## Imperial

jimmy walker


----------



## tnflipper52

good times


----------



## orcrender

youth


----------



## treefork

child


----------



## JLS:Survival

Johnny Walker


----------



## orcrender

glenmorangie


----------



## harson

single malt


----------



## tnflipper52

Highland Park


----------



## treefork

Jack Daniels


----------



## orcrender

sipping


----------



## newconvert

glug glug


----------



## orcrender

beer bong


----------



## JLS:Survival

drunk


----------



## harson

Me


----------



## tnflipper52

hangover


----------



## treefork

alcohol poisoning


----------



## Imperial

pickled liver


----------



## treefork

gin blossom nose


----------



## Imperial

nose powder


----------



## tnflipper52

talcum


----------



## treefork

chalk


----------



## tnflipper52

blackboard


----------



## harson

teacher


----------



## newconvert

tyrant


----------



## tnflipper52

resolve


----------



## orcrender

resolute


----------



## treefork

treaty


----------



## Imperial

LMAO


----------



## tnflipper52

Hilarious


----------



## orcrender

funny


----------



## treefork

joke


----------



## e~shot

newcon


----------



## Imperial

patriot


----------



## harson

games


----------



## tnflipper52

Competitions


----------



## orcrender

M_J


----------



## Imperial

fuelless


----------



## e~shot

Generators


----------



## orcrender

color


----------



## e~shot

paint


----------



## tnflipper52

White wash


----------



## e~shot

wall


----------



## orcrender

brick


----------



## e~shot

clay


----------



## Imperial

oven


----------



## e~shot

bun


----------



## tnflipper52

hotdog


----------



## Jaxter

yum


----------



## orcrender

pizza


----------



## harson

burger


----------



## orcrender

spam


----------



## Imperial

hawaii


----------



## e~shot

Pop Shot


----------



## tnflipper52

terrific


----------



## orcrender

satire


----------



## e~shot

irony


----------



## harson

fate


----------



## e~shot

fortune


----------



## orcrender

outrageous


----------



## Imperial

unbelievable


----------



## harson

fiction


----------



## tnflipper52

pulp


----------



## lightgeoduck

Fiction


----------



## harson

pretend


----------



## lightgeoduck

Cosplay


----------



## orcrender

cute


----------



## newconvert

thank you


----------



## orcrender

welcome


----------



## harson

hello


----------



## Imperial

bienvenido


----------



## treefork

processed


----------



## tnflipper52

manufactured


----------



## harson

built


----------



## BCLuxor

audi


----------



## treefork

innie


----------



## tnflipper52

outtie


----------



## harson

bounty


----------



## treefork

hunter


----------



## Imperial

harvester


----------



## lightgeoduck

ants


----------



## tnflipper52

pants


----------



## Imperial

kilts


----------



## harson

skirts


----------



## Sofreto

Short


----------



## tnflipper52

fuse


----------



## treefork

cannon


----------



## Imperial

fodder


----------



## Sofreto

Cow


----------



## tnflipper52

Patties


----------



## Imperial

tasty


----------



## e~shot

yummy


----------



## tnflipper52

tummy


----------



## e~shot

belly


----------



## Sofreto

Button


----------



## e~shot

shirt


----------



## Bruno529

shorts


----------



## tnflipper52

Bermuda


----------



## e~shot

3/4


----------



## orcrender

board


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## ifix

throat


----------



## harson

razor


----------



## Sofreto

Blade


----------



## orcrender

glade


----------



## Redrum

spade


----------



## tnflipper52

sore


----------



## Imperial

arse


----------



## orcrender

cheeks


----------



## SlingGal

Butt


----------



## orcrender

targets


----------



## treefork

bullseye


----------



## Sofreto

Bill (Hays)


----------



## treefork

Master


----------



## Redrum

novice


----------



## tnflipper52

neophyte


----------



## Redrum

[sub][sub]religion







[/sub][/sub]


----------



## orcrender

science


----------



## tnflipper52

weird (movie)


----------



## Redrum

*Lady Gaga







*


----------



## treefork

Madona


----------



## bullseyeben!

Over


----------



## tnflipper52

the hill


----------



## Redrum

steep


----------



## Sofreto

Climb


----------



## orcrender

dive


----------



## tnflipper52

Monkey


----------



## orcrender

do


----------



## tnflipper52

Monkey


----------



## orcrender

see


----------



## treefork

hear


----------



## Sofreto

Business


----------



## Imperial

enterprise


----------



## orcrender

carrier


----------



## Sofreto

Catapult


----------



## tnflipper52

_steam_


----------



## SlingGal

.... Punk...


----------



## harson

Rocker


----------



## tnflipper52

Pink Floyd


----------



## Bruno529

Money


----------



## treefork

The Wall


----------



## treefork

Hitler


----------



## tnflipper52

Evil


----------



## treefork

stunt


----------



## Sofreto

Risk


----------



## orcrender

banks


----------



## ifix

* Briana*


----------



## Imperial

who ?


----------



## orcrender

me


----------



## newconvert

job


----------



## harson

work


----------



## Imperial

retire


----------



## orcrender

bills


----------



## tnflipper52

overtime


----------



## harson

overworked


----------



## treefork

abused


----------



## newconvert

moderators


----------



## tnflipper52

Easy money


----------



## orcrender

jail


----------



## newconvert

marriage


----------



## Imperial

water boarding


----------



## treefork

jet skis


----------



## tnflipper52

sail boarding


----------



## treefork

para sailing


----------



## Imperial

human kite


----------



## tnflipper52

hang glider


----------



## orcrender

jetman


----------



## treefork

rocket man


----------



## Imperial

supergirl


----------



## newconvert

salma hayek


----------



## tnflipper52

mexican beauty


----------



## treefork

caliente


----------



## newconvert

curves


----------



## treefork

boobs


----------



## newconvert

oh joy


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## newconvert

call


----------



## treefork

text


----------



## newconvert

you read playboy for the text?


----------



## tnflipper52

Intellectual minds


----------



## treefork

NASA


----------



## newconvert

to space and beyond


----------



## orcrender

wildman


----------



## newconvert

AKM


----------



## orcrender

popshot


----------



## newconvert

imperial


----------



## treefork

margarine


----------



## orcrender

hrawk


----------



## Imperial

fermenting


----------



## orcrender

decayed


----------



## newconvert

fumunda


----------



## Sofreto

cheese


----------



## tnflipper52

burger


----------



## Imperial

drool


----------



## orcrender

mastiff


----------



## treefork

beast


----------



## orcrender

questing


----------



## lightgeoduck

phelddagrif


----------



## Sofreto

Hippo


----------



## newconvert

queen latifa


----------



## treefork

fugly!


----------



## tnflipper52

Homely


----------



## orcrender

uga


----------



## newconvert

bunga


----------



## tnflipper52

Watoosie


----------



## treefork

scooby-doo-bop!


----------



## Imperial

Hoo-rah !


----------



## treefork

wooof


----------



## tnflipper52

perro gruñendo


----------



## e~shot

doggy


----------



## treefork

style


----------



## orcrender

sizzle


----------



## harson

fry


----------



## Sofreto

Bacon


----------



## tnflipper52

and eggs


----------



## orcrender

toast


----------



## newconvert

jelly


----------



## e~shot

blastic


----------



## tnflipper52

kaboom


----------



## e~shot

fireworks


----------



## treefork

Independence Day


----------



## e~shot

British


----------



## treefork

American


----------



## Sofreto

Freedom


----------



## e~shot

flag


----------



## tnflipper52

Old glory


----------



## treefork

stars and stripes


----------



## tnflipper52

Forever


----------



## treefork

Infinity


----------



## Imperial

... and beyond


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## tnflipper52

dz donuts


----------



## orcrender

dz cookies


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## newconvert

kisses


----------



## Imperial

hersheys


----------



## e~shot

chocolate


----------



## lightgeoduck

Rain


----------



## e~shot

umbrella


----------



## tnflipper52

golf


----------



## e~shot

tee


----------



## tnflipper52

shot


----------



## orcrender

hole


----------



## harson

course


----------



## Imperial

obstacle


----------



## orcrender

block


----------



## tnflipper52

tackle


----------



## harson

fishing


----------



## Sofreto

Hunting


----------



## Sheila

Run deer, run!


----------



## treefork

bambi


----------



## Imperial

dinner


----------



## treefork

restaurant


----------



## orcrender

bell


----------



## tnflipper52

door


----------



## orcrender

gate


----------



## e~shot

dog


----------



## Imperial

catfish


----------



## e~shot

bait


----------



## tnflipper52

jail


----------



## e~shot

escape


----------



## orcrender

hatch


----------



## tnflipper52

latch


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## tnflipper52

boobs


----------



## harson

lovely


----------



## ifix

day


----------



## Sofreto

Night


----------



## harson

morning


----------



## orcrender

evening


----------



## tnflipper52

sunset


----------



## orcrender

sunrise


----------



## treefork

rooster


----------



## tnflipper52

cock-a doodle-doo


----------



## treefork

quack quack


----------



## tnflipper52

Daffy Duck


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## MAV

chick


----------



## e~shot

yellow


----------



## orcrender

head


----------



## orcrender

head


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## tnflipper52

scrambled


----------



## MAV

breakfast


----------



## treefork

fried


----------



## orcrender

poached


----------



## tnflipper52

hard boiled


----------



## ifix

fiction


----------



## harson

pretend


----------



## orcrender

fabrication


----------



## tnflipper52

fantasy


----------



## orcrender

world


----------



## tnflipper52

Wayne's


----------



## treefork

excellent!


----------



## Sofreto

Superb


----------



## orcrender

average


----------



## ifix

Joe


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## newconvert

beans


----------



## tnflipper52

grinder


----------



## newconvert

lap dance


----------



## tnflipper52

strip tease


----------



## Imperial

flirt


----------



## Sofreto

Pick up


----------



## orcrender

truck


----------



## newconvert

walk


----------



## tnflipper52

hike


----------



## newconvert

trail


----------



## Imperial

route


----------



## Sofreto

66


----------



## treefork

69


----------



## kooniu

sex


----------



## tnflipper52

all-nighter


----------



## treefork

3 way


----------



## orcrender

fork


----------



## treefork

you


----------



## Imperial

u-turn


----------



## tnflipper52

Jennifer Lopez (movie)


----------



## treefork

flop


----------



## newconvert

plop


----------



## tnflipper52

fizzle


----------



## orcrender

bust


----------



## Sofreto

Breast


----------



## Imperial

pillows


----------



## treefork

boobies


----------



## tnflipper52

Hooters


----------



## treefork

ta tas


----------



## newconvert

boogadi boogadi


----------



## treefork

?


----------



## Imperial

weirded out


----------



## treefork

shocked


----------



## orcrender

zapped


----------



## MAV

electrical


----------



## e~shot

wire


----------



## tnflipper52

barbed


----------



## kooniu

hedgehog


----------



## treefork

porcupine


----------



## e~shot

pop shot


----------



## treefork

Hawai


----------



## orcrender

lava


----------



## e~shot

orange


----------



## treefork

osage


----------



## orcrender

hedgeapple


----------



## tnflipper52

Horseapple


----------



## orcrender

cowpie


----------



## newconvert

buffalo butt


----------



## tnflipper52

thunder thighs


----------



## treefork

cankles


----------



## newconvert

back boobs


----------



## tnflipper52

love handles


----------



## Imperial

muffin top


----------



## tnflipper52

diet time


----------



## newconvert

bacon


----------



## Jaxter

pig


----------



## Imperial

feral


----------



## MAV

Wild


----------



## newconvert

women


----------



## tnflipper52

Mad wife


----------



## treefork

menstrual


----------



## tnflipper52

Cranky


----------



## treefork

b****y


----------



## orcrender

shrew


----------



## tnflipper52

she-devil


----------



## treefork

ex-wife


----------



## Hrawk

Best wife


----------



## Sofreto

my wife


----------



## Imperial

mistress


----------



## treefork

girl friend


----------



## harson

girl friend,s sister


----------



## e~shot

toxic


----------



## tnflipper52

suicidal


----------



## Imperial

tendencies


----------



## newconvert

neurosis


----------



## tnflipper52

psycho


----------



## Imperial

lunatic


----------



## newconvert

manson


----------



## treefork

Dommer


----------



## newconvert

hannibal lecter


----------



## treefork

John Gasey


----------



## kingmurphy

greasey


----------



## tnflipper52

Frank Zappa (keep it greasey)


----------



## harson

Take it easy


----------



## newconvert

eagles


----------



## treefork

hawks


----------



## Imperial

owls


----------



## treefork

hooters


----------



## orcrender

coyote


----------



## newconvert

wolf


----------



## e~shot

fox


----------



## Imperial

news


----------



## dkdude7

false


----------



## reecemurg

boobs


----------



## e~shot

silicon


----------



## tnflipper52

valley


----------



## treefork

gully


----------



## Sofreto

Ravine


----------



## newconvert

ambush


----------



## Imperial

surprise !


----------



## harson

retaliate


----------



## reecemurg

anger


----------



## newconvert

ire


----------



## reecemurg

don't know what that means , haha


----------



## orcrender

education


----------



## reecemurg

endless


----------



## tnflipper52

bouffet


----------



## treefork

gluttony


----------



## Imperial

anorexic


----------



## Hrawk

breakable


----------



## newconvert

snap


----------



## treefork

Crackle


----------



## orcrender

Pop


----------



## reecemurg

fizz


----------



## tnflipper52

alka seltzer


----------



## e~shot

drug


----------



## orcrender

user


----------



## ifix

addict


----------



## Sofreto

Needle


----------



## e~shot

thread


----------



## reecemurg

syringe


----------



## reecemurg

fail soz


----------



## reecemurg

cotton


----------



## e~shot

fabric


----------



## Sofreto

Texture


----------



## reecemurg

food


----------



## tnflipper52

Picnic


----------



## e~shot

basket


----------



## tnflipper52

Easter


----------



## orcrender

island


----------



## tnflipper52

Great Britain


----------



## orcrender

Wales


----------



## newconvert

corrs


----------



## orcrender

_yapper_


----------



## newconvert

blabber


----------



## JLS:Survival

seal


----------



## newconvert

enclose


----------



## tnflipper52

surround


----------



## treefork

flank attack


----------



## tnflipper52

pincer movement


----------



## Sofreto

eggs


----------



## Imperial

cajones


----------



## orcrender

brass


----------



## e~shot

copper


----------



## reecemurg

gold


----------



## e~shot

biscuit


----------



## tnflipper52

gravy


----------



## e~shot

Spoon


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## orcrender

chop sticks


----------



## ifix

pretentious


----------



## Sofreto

Phony


----------



## tnflipper52

Counterfeit


----------



## Imperial

copyright


----------



## orcrender

infringement


----------



## tnflipper52

lawsuit


----------



## treefork

litigation


----------



## newconvert

argue!


----------



## e~shot

pointless


----------



## orcrender

useless


----------



## treefork

lazy


----------



## orcrender

footloose


----------



## tnflipper52

Politiciaan


----------



## RedRubber

shyster


----------



## tnflipper52

lobbyist


----------



## Sofreto

Huckster!


----------



## newconvert

deceivers


----------



## JLS:Survival

lie


----------



## tnflipper52

self serving


----------



## treefork

evil


----------



## Sofreto

Knievel


----------



## RedRubber

jump


----------



## Hrawk

conclusions


----------



## tnflipper52

perceptions


----------



## RedRubber

Exceptions


----------



## orcrender

deception


----------



## treefork

goverment


----------



## tnflipper52

Control freaks


----------



## orcrender

anal


----------



## tnflipper52

asses


----------



## RedRubber

glasses


----------



## treefork

optics


----------



## orcrender

mirrors


----------



## RedRubber

reflections


----------



## tnflipper52

memories


----------



## orcrender

lost


----------



## tnflipper52

Marbles


----------



## Sofreto

Loose


----------



## tnflipper52

Women


----------



## RedRubber

females


----------



## treefork

boobs


----------



## ifix

DDs


----------



## tnflipper52

knockers


----------



## Sofreto

door


----------



## treefork

window


----------



## ifix

pane


----------



## Hrawk

Glass


----------



## e~shot

fragile


----------



## RedRubber

breakable


----------



## tnflipper52

poplar wood


----------



## e~shot

PS1


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## e~shot

hit


----------



## ifix

parade


----------



## RedRubber

grounds


----------



## orcrender

electrical


----------



## newconvert

Sean hehehe


----------



## orcrender

true


----------



## ifix

dat


----------



## newconvert

bzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tnflipper52

gossip


----------



## newconvert

politics


----------



## tnflipper52

scoundrels


----------



## treefork

float


----------



## RedRubber

jabberwocky


----------



## treefork

skibjibbly


----------



## tnflipper52

horror scene


----------



## newconvert

kitchen


----------



## RedRubber

food


----------



## tnflipper52

microwave


----------



## RedRubber

oven


----------



## orcrender

toaster


----------



## RedRubber

bread


----------



## e~shot

butter


----------



## RedRubber

Ball


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## RedRubber

pilgrims


----------



## orcrender

Duke


----------



## Btoon84

John Wayne


----------



## Thornbottom

Lever Action


----------



## tnflipper52

True grit


----------



## treefork

Western


----------



## Imperial

country


----------



## newconvert

boots


----------



## orcrender

Yellow Ribbon


----------



## Sofreto

Oak Tree


----------



## Thornbottom

lynch mob!


----------



## tnflipper52

vigilantes


----------



## orcrender

regulators


----------



## treefork

equalizer


----------



## RedRubber

44 magnum


----------



## treefork

"Dirty Harry"


----------



## tnflipper52

bad ass


----------



## newconvert

magnum


----------



## Imperial

condoms


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## RedRubber

bands


----------



## newconvert

wedding

yeah i said it


----------



## Hrawk

Engagement Ring
Wedding Ring
Suffering
------------
Honeymoon


----------



## RedRubber

moonshine


----------



## treefork

white lightning


----------



## e~shot

thunder


----------



## treefork

storm


----------



## e~shot

rain


----------



## Sofreto

Parade


----------



## treefork

march


----------



## Thornbottom

April


----------



## tnflipper52

Showers


----------



## newconvert

wet tee shirt


----------



## Imperial

motorboat


----------



## tnflipper52

Water skis


----------



## orcrender

wake board


----------



## Sofreto

Water board


----------



## Imperial

terrorist


----------



## tnflipper52

al-Qaeda


----------



## treefork

execute


----------



## orcrender

preform


----------



## Thornbottom

surgery


----------



## treefork

operation


----------



## RedRubber

Anesthetic


----------



## orcrender

whiskey


----------



## Imperial

jack daniels


----------



## treefork

Charle Daniels


----------



## tnflipper52

southern rock


----------



## orcrender

Molly Hatchet


----------



## newconvert

lynard skynard


----------



## e~shot

band


----------



## RedRubber

leader


----------



## tnflipper52

Roadie


----------



## Sofreto

Groupie


----------



## orcrender

grouper


----------



## RedRubber

fish


----------



## tnflipper52

Yellow tail snapper


----------



## RedRubber

saltwater


----------



## orcrender

brine


----------



## Thornbottom

Hydro Fracking


----------



## Sofreto

Stimulate


----------



## Imperial

viagra


----------



## tnflipper52

geezer pill


----------



## RedRubber

cialis


----------



## tnflipper52

aphrodisiacs


----------



## Thornbottom

Red Cat


----------



## RedRubber

beer


----------



## orcrender

belch


----------



## Hrawk

Sustenance


----------



## treefork

food


----------



## Thornbottom

pizza


----------



## treefork

Italy


----------



## Thornbottom

boot


----------



## Imperial

sandal


----------



## Hrawk

sand


----------



## e~shot

dust


----------



## Imperial

(in the ) wind


----------



## Hrawk

power


----------



## e~shot

force


----------



## RedRubber

farce


----------



## Thornbottom

arse


----------



## orcrender

jennie


----------



## treefork

penny


----------



## Thornbottom

loafers


----------



## treefork

kicks


----------



## Imperial

nuts


----------



## tnflipper52

salted


----------



## orcrender

cracked


----------



## tnflipper52

whacked


----------



## newconvert

smacked


----------



## treefork

pummel


----------



## Imperial

neutered


----------



## tnflipper52

ouch


----------



## e~shot

thumb


----------



## orcrender

drive


----------



## newconvert

motor


----------



## e~shot

auto


----------



## orcrender

bot


----------



## newconvert

transformers


----------



## treefork

robots


----------



## e~shot

Induction coils


----------



## ifix

tesla coils


----------



## Btoon84

genius


----------



## orcrender

bright


----------



## tnflipper52

Brilliant


----------



## orcrender

dull


----------



## tnflipper52

Soap opera


----------



## treefork

gay


----------



## tnflipper52

David Bowie


----------



## orcrender

Major Tom


----------



## treefork

Elton John


----------



## Imperial

[email protected] is back


----------



## Thornbottom

Mother in law


----------



## Btoon84

Bi-polar


----------



## treefork

manic


----------



## tnflipper52

depression


----------



## orcrender

deep dark


----------



## tnflipper52

Chocolate


----------



## e~shot

ice cream


----------



## newconvert

sammich


----------



## Sofreto

Pub


----------



## orcrender

public


----------



## e~shot

toilet


----------



## orcrender

outhouse


----------



## tnflipper52

half moon


----------



## treefork

crescent


----------



## orcrender

fertile


----------



## Imperial

prduceable


----------



## tnflipper52

plentiful


----------



## treefork

aboundant


----------



## Btoon84

abundant


----------



## SlingGal

Thankful


----------



## islanders888

gifts


----------



## e~shot

postman


----------



## Imperial

deliveries


----------



## e~shot

UPS


----------



## islanders888

brown


----------



## e~shot

tan


----------



## tnflipper52

leather


----------



## e~shot

pouches


----------



## tnflipper52

Kangaroo


----------



## e~shot

AUS


----------



## orcrender

dreamtime


----------



## Imperial

fantasize


----------



## tnflipper52

realization


----------



## treefork

awareness


----------



## ifix

delawareness


----------



## treefork

delusional


----------



## Imperial

californication


----------



## tnflipper52

Hollywoodification


----------



## ifix

plastic


----------



## e~shot

breakable


----------



## Thornbottom

glass


----------



## e~shot

transparent


----------



## treefork

predictable


----------



## Imperial

boring


----------



## tnflipper52

exciting


----------



## harson

interesting


----------



## orcrender

strange


----------



## treefork

wierd


----------



## e~shot

supernatural


----------



## treefork

metaphysical


----------



## Imperial

metta world peace


----------



## islanders888

*horrendous​*


----------



## Sofreto

Disgusting


----------



## tnflipper52

Chipped beef on toast


----------



## treefork

spam


----------



## Sofreto

Canned


----------



## islanders888

soup


----------



## tnflipper52

bowl


----------



## orcrender

plate


----------



## treefork

dish


----------



## e~shot

wash


----------



## orcrender

house


----------



## e~shot

rest


----------



## Thornbottom

LazyBoy


----------



## treefork

relaxation


----------



## Sofreto

Massage


----------



## harson

parlour


----------



## e~shot

beauty


----------



## tnflipper52

cutey


----------



## e~shot

Sweety


----------



## newconvert

Irfy


----------



## Thornbottom

Curious?


----------



## newconvert

george


----------



## tnflipper52

Jones


----------



## Thornbottom

Indiana


----------



## Sofreto

Movie


----------



## orcrender

hot tub


----------



## Thornbottom

Winter


----------



## tnflipper52

wonderland


----------



## Thornbottom

Ranch


----------



## e~shot

country


----------



## orcrender

gentleman


----------



## e~shot

men


----------



## treefork

women


----------



## newconvert

confusion


----------



## treefork

gay


----------



## tnflipper52

Ellen


----------



## newconvert

smellin


----------



## tnflipper52

nasty


----------



## Berkshire bred

disgusting


----------



## treefork

clicks


----------



## e~shot

mouse


----------



## Sofreto

Rat


----------



## e~shot

trap


----------



## Imperial

speed


----------



## harson

freak


----------



## Hrawk

Recreational pharmacist


----------



## ifix

breaking bad


----------



## tnflipper52

habits


----------



## e~shot

behavior


----------



## orcrender

correction


----------



## Thornbottom

facility


----------



## treefork

institution


----------



## tnflipper52

marriage


----------



## treefork

sentence


----------



## orcrender

pardon


----------



## newconvert

permit


----------



## treefork

license


----------



## tnflipper52

fishing


----------



## orcrender

reel


----------



## treefork

rod


----------



## e~shot

shimano


----------



## tnflipper52

Japanese


----------



## treefork

Pearl Harbor


----------



## e~shot

bomb


----------



## newconvert

memorial


----------



## e~shot

ceremony


----------



## orcrender

mystery


----------



## e~shot

secret


----------



## MAV

leaked


----------



## Imperial

compromised


----------



## tnflipper52

integrity


----------



## e~shot

honesty


----------



## Imperial

ruse


----------



## orcrender

trick


----------



## treefork

Hero


----------



## tnflipper52

valiant


----------



## orcrender

knight


----------



## treefork

courage


----------



## e~shot

self-confidence


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## e~shot

victory


----------



## treefork

defeat


----------



## e~shot

teamwork


----------



## Imperial

cooperation


----------



## e~shot

industrial


----------



## treefork

accident


----------



## ifix

collision


----------



## treefork

crash


----------



## e~shot

jet


----------



## treefork

engine


----------



## orcrender

noise


----------



## tnflipper52

muffler


----------



## treefork

tail pipe


----------



## tnflipper52

motorcycle


----------



## orcrender

brap


----------



## e~shot

gunshot


----------



## orcrender

A10


----------



## Imperial

A 1


----------



## e~shot

A4


----------



## tnflipper52

AR-10


----------



## e~shot

rifle


----------



## Hrawk

butt


----------



## e~shot

shoulder


----------



## treefork

pad


----------



## tnflipper52

cushion


----------



## e~shot

seat


----------



## orcrender

post


----------



## Thornbottom

office


----------



## e~shot

Microsoft


----------



## Imperial

apple


----------



## orcrender

pear


----------



## tnflipper52

peach


----------



## treefork

plum


----------



## Sofreto

crazy


----------



## treefork

insane


----------



## orcrender

me


----------



## tnflipper52

myself


----------



## treefork

" Irene"


----------



## tnflipper52

"goodnight"


----------



## treefork

sleep tight


----------



## e~shot

pillow


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

boxing


----------



## tnflipper52

knockout


----------



## e~shot

punch


----------



## treefork

jab


----------



## orcrender

uppercut


----------



## newconvert

KO


----------



## e~shot

ZDP-189


----------



## newconvert

steel


----------



## tnflipper52

ats-34


----------



## e~shot

blade


----------



## treefork

sharp


----------



## orcrender

stick


----------



## tnflipper52

Poke


----------



## treefork

nudge


----------



## Imperial

love tap


----------



## tnflipper52

slap


----------



## newconvert

n tickle


----------



## Imperial

rape


----------



## tnflipper52

prison


----------



## Sofreto

Cell


----------



## newconvert

organism


----------



## treefork

pilage


----------



## Imperial

hedonism


----------



## treefork

resort


----------



## e~shot

island


----------



## tnflipper52

Gilligan


----------



## treefork

Ginger


----------



## Hrawk

REDHEAD !!!


----------



## e~shot

mehndi


----------



## treefork

tatoo


----------



## tnflipper52

parlor


----------



## treefork

massage


----------



## Imperial

foreplay


----------



## treefork

preparation


----------



## e~shot

penetration


----------



## treefork

pierce


----------



## Imperial

pain


----------



## e~shot

labor


----------



## tnflipper52

delivery


----------



## e~shot

home


----------



## treefork

crib


----------



## e~shot

Credit Information Bureau


----------



## newconvert

scam


----------



## orcrender

elections


----------



## e~shot

posters


----------



## treefork

appointments


----------



## e~shot

promises


----------



## Sofreto

Broken


----------



## newconvert

government


----------



## e~shot

corrupt


----------



## tnflipper52

as usualll


----------



## orcrender

always


----------



## treefork

every time


----------



## Imperial

24/7/365


----------



## treefork

constant


----------



## tnflipper52

never ending


----------



## newconvert

jibba jabba


----------



## treefork

small talk


----------



## Imperial

blah, blah, blah


----------



## treefork

yada yada yada


----------



## Imperial

gossip


----------



## e~shot

ladies


----------



## treefork

gentlemen


----------



## Imperial

gentle women


----------



## e~shot

lady


----------



## tnflipper52

ga-ga


----------



## e~shot

LOL


----------



## Thornbottom

funny


----------



## orcrender

gagging


----------



## e~shot

speechless


----------



## treefork

mute


----------



## tnflipper52

muffle


----------



## orcrender

shuffle


----------



## treefork

dealer


----------



## tnflipper52

blackjack


----------



## treefork

Vegas


----------



## Sofreto

Loser


----------



## treefork

Winner


----------



## Imperial

charlie sheen


----------



## tnflipper52

comeback kid


----------



## treefork

BJ Penn


----------



## e~shot

UFC


----------



## treefork

tapout


----------



## tnflipper52

beat down


----------



## e~shot

knockout


----------



## newconvert

dragout


----------



## e~shot

body-bag


----------



## treefork

D.O.A.


----------



## tnflipper52

Graveyard


----------



## e~shot

resting


----------



## Imperial

peaceful


----------



## treefork

serenity


----------



## tnflipper52

harmony


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## tnflipper52

angels


----------



## orcrender

perfect


----------



## Imperial

infallible


----------



## tnflipper52

omnipotent


----------



## newconvert

lunatic


----------



## treefork

Mark


----------



## e~shot

newcon


----------



## treefork

lonely


----------



## e~shot

with knives


----------



## ifix

& forks


----------



## tnflipper52

vivid imagination


----------



## lightgeoduck

enough


----------



## Hrawk

never


----------



## e~shot

ever


----------



## lightgeoduck

after


----------



## Hrawk

thought


----------



## treefork

visualize


----------



## Sofreto

Imagine


----------



## newconvert

thought


----------



## tnflipper52

reflections


----------



## newconvert

memories


----------



## orcrender

faulty


----------



## treefork

defect


----------



## tnflipper52

factory second


----------



## Imperial

hand me downs


----------



## orcrender

refurbished


----------



## treefork

rejects


----------



## MAV

flawed


----------



## treefork

misfit


----------



## tnflipper52

nonconformist


----------



## Hrawk

Anarchist


----------



## treefork

rebel


----------



## lightgeoduck

Yell


----------



## treefork

scream


----------



## orcrender

shout


----------



## e~shot

loud


----------



## treefork

explosion


----------



## e~shot

blast


----------



## Imperial

kaboom


----------



## e~shot

suicide


----------



## tnflipper52

bomber


----------



## Hrawk

Stealth


----------



## e~shot

hidden


----------



## Btoon84

found


----------



## newconvert

boom


----------



## tnflipper52

Box


----------



## e~shot

USPS


----------



## orcrender

lost


----------



## tnflipper52

sanity


----------



## treefork

serenity


----------



## orcrender

discord


----------



## tnflipper52

dissention


----------



## newconvert

rebel


----------



## orcrender

Hrawk


----------



## Imperial

ALCOHOL


----------



## tnflipper52

Crown Royal


----------



## treefork

alcoholic


----------



## e~shot

false accusation


----------



## treefork

denial


----------



## e~shot

refuse


----------



## treefork

return


----------



## e~shot

boomerang


----------



## treefork

sling


----------



## e~shot

throw


----------



## Imperial

punt


----------



## e~shot

boat


----------



## tnflipper52

row


----------



## treefork

oar


----------



## orcrender

ogre


----------



## newconvert

orc


----------



## treefork

cyclops


----------



## Sofreto

Blemished


----------



## e~shot

imperfect


----------



## tnflipper52

technique


----------



## treefork

skill


----------



## orcrender

chops


----------



## treefork

sticks


----------



## Sofreto

Stones


----------



## tnflipper52

diamonds


----------



## orcrender

emeralds


----------



## Imperial

coal


----------



## orcrender

Logan


----------



## tnflipper52

Wolverine


----------



## Sofreto

Animal


----------



## ifix

mineral


----------



## treefork

vitamin


----------



## e~shot

suppliment


----------



## orcrender

income


----------



## Imperial

finances


----------



## Hrawk

Credit


----------



## tnflipper52

acknowledge


----------



## treefork

notice


----------



## orcrender

warning


----------



## Sofreto

Ticket


----------



## treefork

click it


----------



## tnflipper52

flick it


----------



## treefork

pick it


----------



## tnflipper52

trick it


----------



## ifix

lick it


----------



## orcrender

kiss it


----------



## Imperial

gently


----------



## treefork

smack it


----------



## e~shot

lips


----------



## treefork

tongue


----------



## Imperial

throat


----------



## MAV

Tonsils


----------



## ifix

pencils


----------



## Imperial

Crayons


----------



## tnflipper52

coloring book


----------



## e~shot

water colors


----------



## treefork

paint


----------



## tnflipper52

sprayer


----------



## Sofreto

Brush


----------



## treefork

roller


----------



## orcrender

bearing


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## orcrender

cammo


----------



## Sofreto

Hidden


----------



## treefork

invisible


----------



## e~shot

stealth


----------



## Sofreto

Secret


----------



## Hrawk

Agent


----------



## e~shot

detective


----------



## Hrawk

Corrupt


----------



## Imperial

spy


----------



## e~shot

cam


----------



## Hrawk

girl


----------



## tnflipper52

cute


----------



## e~shot

sweet


----------



## tnflipper52

cider


----------



## e~shot

apple


----------



## treefork

viniger


----------



## e~shot

fermentation


----------



## tnflipper52

beer barrel


----------



## treefork

keg


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk belly


----------



## e~shot

pillow


----------



## treefork

marshmellow


----------



## e~shot

TB Gold


----------



## tnflipper52

powerful


----------



## e~shot

bull


----------



## orcrender

cattle


----------



## tnflipper52

Sirloin


----------



## e~shot

steak


----------



## treefork

juicy


----------



## orcrender

fruit


----------



## Hrawk

liquer


----------



## treefork

drunkard


----------



## e~shot

alcoholic


----------



## MAV

anonymous


----------



## e~shot

login


----------



## Sofreto

Verify


----------



## e~shot

password


----------



## orcrender

fingerprint


----------



## e~shot

thumb scan


----------



## treefork

big brother


----------



## Hrawk

non-existent


----------



## treefork

dead


----------



## Imperial

extinct


----------



## tnflipper52

dinosaur


----------



## e~shot

jurassic park


----------



## treefork

T rex


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## treefork

stuffing


----------



## orcrender

sausage


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## tnflipper52

meat lovers


----------



## Imperial

vegetarian


----------



## Sofreto

Healthy


----------



## treefork

strong


----------



## e~shot

steel


----------



## treefork

stainless


----------



## Imperial

silverware


----------



## e~shot

spoon


----------



## tnflipper52

smooch


----------



## treefork

pooch


----------



## e~shot

poke


----------



## tnflipper52

joke


----------



## treefork

laugh


----------



## Sofreto

Cry


----------



## treefork

tears


----------



## tnflipper52

happiness


----------



## Imperial

( is a ) warm gun


----------



## treefork

.357 mag


----------



## e~shot

caliber


----------



## Sofreto

Gauge


----------



## e~shot

micrometer


----------



## treefork

precison


----------



## tnflipper52

meticulous


----------



## Imperial

metallica


----------



## e~shot

heavy metal


----------



## orcrender

M1A1


----------



## treefork

tank


----------



## porcelanowy

fish


----------



## treefork

largemouth bass


----------



## e~shot

lure


----------



## tnflipper52

Zara spook


----------



## treefork

" walk the dog"


----------



## Sofreto

Yo-Yo


----------



## treefork

Shout


----------



## Imperial

whisper


----------



## tnflipper52

Sweet nothings


----------



## treefork

lies


----------



## e~shot

tongue


----------



## MAV

forked


----------



## e~shot

reptile


----------



## tnflipper52

alligator


----------



## e~shot

crocodile


----------



## tnflipper52

Cayman


----------



## treefork

prehistoric


----------



## e~shot

ancient


----------



## tnflipper52

Timetable


----------



## orcrender

sandtable


----------



## Imperial

massage table


----------



## treefork

happy ending


----------



## Sofreto

Massage


----------



## treefork

oil


----------



## orcrender

peanut


----------



## treefork

butter


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## Imperial

face


----------



## e~shot

book


----------



## tnflipper52

Marker


----------



## treefork

sign


----------



## Sofreto

Read


----------



## treefork

comprehend


----------



## e~shot

books


----------



## tnflipper52

literature


----------



## treefork

poetry


----------



## orcrender

fiction


----------



## tnflipper52

Imagination


----------



## treefork

visualization


----------



## Imperial

fantasize


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## tnflipper52

weaver


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## e~shot

river


----------



## MAV

water


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## Sofreto

Cerveza


----------



## e~shot

wheat


----------



## treefork

germ


----------



## tnflipper52

bacteria


----------



## e~shot

yeast


----------



## tnflipper52

beast


----------



## orcrender

feast


----------



## Imperial

gluttony


----------



## orcrender

seven


----------



## treefork

deadly sins


----------



## tnflipper52

greed


----------



## treefork

pride


----------



## e~shot

status


----------



## treefork

update


----------



## e~shot

recent


----------



## tnflipper52

developement


----------



## treefork

real estate


----------



## orcrender

agent


----------



## e~shot

secret


----------



## tnflipper52

Maxwell Sharp


----------



## treefork

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Imperial

agent 99


----------



## e~shot

undercover


----------



## tnflipper52

cloaked


----------



## treefork

dagger


----------



## orcrender

dirk


----------



## tnflipper52

stilleto


----------



## treefork

switch blade


----------



## e~shot

mafiya


----------



## tnflipper52

gangster


----------



## treefork

rap


----------



## Imperial

idiocy


----------



## Sofreto

More idiocy


----------



## tnflipper52

screwballs


----------



## Imperial

meat balls


----------



## treefork

Dodge Ball


----------



## tnflipper52

golf ball


----------



## e~shot

tee


----------



## ifix

pipe


----------



## Sofreto

Copper


----------



## treefork

penny


----------



## e~shot

coin


----------



## tnflipper52

Silver dollar


----------



## orcrender

*saloon*


----------



## tnflipper52

Bar keeper


----------



## Imperial

beer wench


----------



## tnflipper52

face slap


----------



## treefork

b***h slap


----------



## tnflipper52

cat fight


----------



## treefork

jello wrestling


----------



## Btoon84

Cosby


----------



## Imperial

pudding pop


----------



## treefork

butter cup


----------



## tnflipper52

Sweetie pie


----------



## Sofreto

Sugar plum


----------



## treefork

honey bunny


----------



## tnflipper52

baby doll


----------



## e~shot

plastic


----------



## orcrender

explosive


----------



## Sofreto

Dynamite


----------



## tnflipper52

C4


----------



## treefork

latex


----------



## orcrender

anfo


----------



## tnflipper52

oklahoma city


----------



## treefork

rental truck


----------



## orcrender

trade center


----------



## treefork

twin towers


----------



## Sofreto

R.I.P


----------



## tnflipper52

new beginning


----------



## e~shot

life


----------



## Sofreto

Heartbeat


----------



## e~shot

cardiograph


----------



## tnflipper52

Ekg


----------



## e~shot

KGB


----------



## treefork

CIA


----------



## tnflipper52

SIS


----------



## orcrender

NSA


----------



## tnflipper52

MI5


----------



## orcrender

UNCLE


----------



## treefork

SAM


----------



## e~shot

Prof.


----------



## tnflipper52

abbreviation


----------



## e~shot

_abbr._


----------



## treefork

W.T.F.


----------



## Imperial

LMFAO


----------



## harson

pmsl


----------



## tnflipper52

atab


----------



## e~shot

FEMA


----------



## tnflipper52

concentration camps


----------



## treefork

torture


----------



## e~shot

interrogation


----------



## treefork

silence


----------



## orcrender

roar


----------



## tnflipper52

crowd


----------



## treefork

riot


----------



## tnflipper52

national guard


----------



## treefork

army


----------



## orcrender

ranger


----------



## tnflipper52

recon


----------



## treefork

Marine Corp


----------



## tnflipper52

semper fi


----------



## treefork

ooooh raa!


----------



## orcrender

LURP


----------



## treefork

BURP


----------



## tnflipper52

slurp


----------



## e~shot

noodles


----------



## treefork

pasta


----------



## e~shot

Italy


----------



## tnflipper52

Fionda


----------



## treefork

member


----------



## Imperial

constituates


----------



## treefork

element


----------



## tnflipper52

chemistry


----------



## orcrender

catalyst


----------



## Sofreto

Glue


----------



## treefork

TITE BOND


----------



## e~shot

epoxy


----------



## Imperial

resin


----------



## Thornbottom

Bong


----------



## e~shot

hookah


----------



## tnflipper52

buzz


----------



## e~shot

NASA


----------



## tnflipper52

Houston


----------



## e~shot

Texas


----------



## treefork

cow boy


----------



## orcrender

steer


----------



## Imperial

angus


----------



## tnflipper52

rack o' ribs


----------



## treefork

baby back


----------



## e~shot

diaper


----------



## tnflipper52

doo-doo


----------



## treefork

dung


----------



## orcrender

dawg


----------



## treefork

bounty hunter


----------



## orcrender

rabid


----------



## tnflipper52

Raccoon


----------



## treefork

varmint


----------



## orcrender

rifle


----------



## tnflipper52

sling


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## orcrender

stave


----------



## tnflipper52

quarter staff


----------



## orcrender

mace


----------



## treefork

pepper spray


----------



## e~shot

tears


----------



## Sofreto

Cry


----------



## e~shot

baby


----------



## tnflipper52

Face


----------



## e~shot

book


----------



## tnflipper52

Twitter


----------



## treefork

tweet


----------



## e~shot

update


----------



## orcrender

configure


----------



## tnflipper52

Appropriate


----------



## treefork

acceptable


----------



## Imperial

negotiated


----------



## tnflipper52

ratified


----------



## treefork

vetoed


----------



## Sofreto

Rejected


----------



## tnflipper52

neglected


----------



## treefork

abused


----------



## e~shot

children


----------



## treefork

inocent


----------



## Hrawk

Guilty


----------



## tnflipper52

appeal


----------



## e~shot

request


----------



## treefork

ask


----------



## e~shot

.com


----------



## tnflipper52

isp


----------



## Imperial

proxy


----------



## treefork

epoxy


----------



## tnflipper52

polymer


----------



## orcrender

vinyl


----------



## treefork

PVC


----------



## Hrawk

Cannon


----------



## e~shot

gunpowder


----------



## orcrender

carriage


----------



## treefork

buggy


----------



## Hrawk

software


----------



## e~shot

computer


----------



## Hrawk

game


----------



## e~shot

boy


----------



## Hrawk

astro


----------



## e~shot

cartoon


----------



## treefork

animation


----------



## e~shot

flash


----------



## treefork

drive


----------



## e~shot

hardware


----------



## treefork

store


----------



## tnflipper52

wallyworld


----------



## orcrender

dog


----------



## tnflipper52

breath


----------



## treefork

chi


----------



## Imperial

spiritual


----------



## treefork

healing


----------



## Beanflip

laughter


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Jokes


----------



## e~shot

humor


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

therapy


----------



## e~shot

physio


----------



## porcelanowy

flip


----------



## e~shot

flippinout


----------



## tnflipper52

premo


----------



## treefork

uno


----------



## tnflipper52

numero


----------



## e~shot

magazine


----------



## orcrender

tubular


----------



## tnflipper52

Marlin 60


----------



## treefork

colt 45


----------



## orcrender

Marlin 981T


----------



## tnflipper52

squirrel rifle


----------



## treefork

ar15


----------



## e~shot

rifle


----------



## tnflipper52

Kentucky


----------



## treefork

fried chicken


----------



## tnflipper52

smoked wings


----------



## e~shot

BBQ


----------



## Imperial

pork


----------



## Jakerock

pet


----------



## e~shot

cat


----------



## tnflipper52

persian


----------



## e~shot

hairy


----------



## orcrender

ape


----------



## treefork

monkey


----------



## Sofreto

Chimpanzee


----------



## treefork

gorilla


----------



## tnflipper52

King Kong


----------



## treefork

ping pong


----------



## orcrender

butterfly


----------



## e~shot

benchmade


----------



## treefork

cold steel


----------



## e~shot

Kudu


----------



## tnflipper52

africa


----------



## treefork

safari


----------



## e~shot

apple


----------



## tnflipper52

Crab


----------



## orcrender

rhino


----------



## treefork

hippo


----------



## Sofreto

Alligator


----------



## treefork

croc


----------



## tnflipper52

reptile


----------



## orcrender

snapper


----------



## Sofreto

Red


----------



## tnflipper52

rubber ball


----------



## treefork

bouncy


----------



## e~shot

boob


----------



## treefork

fun bags


----------



## e~shot

silicon


----------



## tnflipper52

make beleive


----------



## treefork

pretend


----------



## e~shot

expecting


----------



## orcrender

trouble


----------



## treefork

disaster


----------



## Imperial

spell check


----------



## orcrender

hrawk


----------



## tnflipper52

knowledgeable


----------



## Imperial




----------



## tnflipper52

humor


----------



## treefork

healing


----------



## orcrender

hands


----------



## treefork

fists


----------



## MAV

Boxing


----------



## tnflipper52

karate


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

MMA


----------



## tnflipper52

butt-kicking


----------



## treefork

beat down


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Stomped


----------



## treefork

pummeled


----------



## Imperial

obliterated


----------



## treefork

whooped


----------



## Sofreto

Dusted


----------



## tnflipper52

lickin'


----------



## orcrender

Stomp a mudhole


----------



## treefork

Open a can of whoop ass


----------



## Imperial

give me a " h e l l yeah ! "


----------



## tnflipper52

freakin loud


----------



## treefork

Boom!


----------



## ifix

broom


----------



## Sofreto

Dustpan


----------



## orcrender

mop


----------



## tnflipper52

slop


----------



## treefork

scum


----------



## tnflipper52

worthless bum


----------



## treefork

misfortune


----------



## orcrender

ill wind


----------



## treefork

curse


----------



## tnflipper52

King Tut


----------



## ifix

king kong


----------



## e~shot

gorilla


----------



## orcrender

grape ape


----------



## tnflipper52

Black bear


----------



## Imperial

yogi bear


----------



## ifix

jellystone park


----------



## tnflipper52

Boo boo bear


----------



## treefork

picnic basket


----------



## tnflipper52

Ranger Smith


----------



## orcrender

Foghorn


----------



## tnflipper52

barnyard dog


----------



## treefork

junk yard dog


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ultimate Warrior


----------



## e~shot

wrestler


----------



## treefork

" Rock"


----------



## e~shot

Hollywood


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

SoCal


----------



## e~shot

disneyland


----------



## tnflipper52

Mickey Mouse


----------



## treefork

Goofy


----------



## orcrender

foot


----------



## e~shot

Vibram


----------



## Sofreto

Valuim


----------



## orcrender

yoga


----------



## tnflipper52

meditate


----------



## e~shot

seclusion


----------



## tnflipper52

hermit


----------



## Imperial

crab


----------



## orcrender

horseshoe


----------



## tnflipper52

Fiddler


----------



## treefork

roof


----------



## orcrender

vent


----------



## e~shot

air


----------



## MAV

Breath


----------



## e~shot

oxygen


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Gas


----------



## e~shot

petroleum


----------



## tnflipper52

carbon


----------



## e~shot

fiber


----------



## MAV

Breakfast


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

P.O.S.


----------



## orcrender

S.O.S.


----------



## tnflipper52

army chow


----------



## orcrender

MRE


----------



## e~shot

army


----------



## Imperial

kiss


----------



## tnflipper52

Van Halen


----------



## orcrender

BTO


----------



## tnflipper52

ELO


----------



## Imperial

ufo


----------



## e~shot

area 51


----------



## orcrender

skunk


----------



## treefork

aliens


----------



## tnflipper52

illegal


----------



## orcrender

block


----------



## tnflipper52

party


----------



## orcrender

festive


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## e~shot

package


----------



## orcrender

deal


----------



## Imperial

breaker


----------



## orcrender

wave


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## orcrender

encryption


----------



## treefork

code


----------



## Imperial

hush


----------



## orcrender

mush


----------



## treefork

rush


----------



## tnflipper52

flush


----------



## Imperial

tush


----------



## orcrender

blush


----------



## tnflipper52

slush


----------



## treefork

snow


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Arctic


----------



## treefork

breeze


----------



## Imperial

pacific


----------



## e~shot

ocean


----------



## treefork

eleven


----------



## orcrender

seven


----------



## tnflipper52

deadly sins


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Armageddon


----------



## orcrender

flames


----------



## treefork

burn


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## orcrender

barrel


----------



## Imperial

keg


----------



## treefork

Beer


----------



## orcrender

Iron City


----------



## treefork

Pittsburg


----------



## tnflipper52

Steelers


----------



## e~shot

football


----------



## tnflipper52

stadium


----------



## treefork

arena


----------



## orcrender

tipp-kick


----------



## Imperial

futbol


----------



## treefork

Foot ball !


----------



## orcrender

hacky sack


----------



## treefork

beach


----------



## Imperial

beech


----------



## orcrender

peach


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## orcrender

street


----------



## treefork

smarts


----------



## orcrender

where


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## orcrender

_when_


----------



## treefork

why


----------



## tnflipper52

how


----------



## orcrender

now


----------



## tnflipper52

brown cow


----------



## orcrender

candy


----------



## treefork

halloween


----------



## orcrender

ghouls


----------



## treefork

Zombies


----------



## orcrender

vamps


----------



## treefork

ghosts


----------



## Imperial

chupacabra


----------



## tnflipper52

blood sucker


----------



## orcrender

no goat


----------



## Imperial

baa


----------



## harson

boo


----------



## treefork

scare


----------



## tnflipper52

heart attack


----------



## orcrender

woo


----------



## treefork

whoa


----------



## Imperial

yee hawww !


----------



## tnflipper52

HeeHaw


----------



## Berkshire bred

see saw


----------



## Imperial

jig saw


----------



## orcrender

puzzle


----------



## treefork

women


----------



## tnflipper52

hen party


----------



## orcrender

hen pecked


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

chicken hawk


----------



## Imperial

cartoon


----------



## treefork

Beavis and Butthead


----------



## tnflipper52

Lisa and Bart


----------



## treefork

Homer


----------



## Imperial

Gomer


----------



## tnflipper52

shazaaaaam!


----------



## treefork

Floyd the barber


----------



## Imperial

pink floyd


----------



## treefork

The Wall


----------



## tnflipper52

Money (it's a sin)


----------



## treefork

Dark Side Of The Moon


----------



## Imperial

comfortably numb


----------



## tnflipper52

hey you


----------



## Imperial

brain damage


----------



## orcrender

boxing


----------



## tnflipper52

kidney punch


----------



## Imperial

punch drunk


----------



## treefork

Cerebral edema


----------



## tnflipper52

Bruce Lee


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hanzo Hatori


----------



## Imperial

chuck norris !


----------



## tnflipper52

Delta Force (movie)


----------



## treefork

Delta Farse ( funny movie)


----------



## tnflipper52

Larry the cable guy


----------



## treefork

Witless Protection


----------



## Imperial

*******


----------



## treefork

hillbilly


----------



## orcrender

mountaineer


----------



## tnflipper52

ridgerunner


----------



## treefork

moon shiner


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nascar


----------



## Sofreto

Hoo


----------



## treefork

yee ha


----------



## Imperial

ARRIBA !


----------



## bobb

andele andele


----------



## tnflipper52

Vamanous


----------



## treefork

hurry


----------



## tnflipper52

scurry


----------



## treefork

fury


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Critter


----------



## Imperial

bedbug


----------



## tnflipper52

Fumigate


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Raid


----------



## reecemurg

swat team


----------



## treefork

hostage


----------



## orcrender

bait


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Catfish


----------



## tnflipper52

fried


----------



## Imperial

twinkies


----------



## orcrender

cupcakes


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## tnflipper52

dutch


----------



## treefork

apple pie


----------



## Sofreto

Hot


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## orcrender

zone


----------



## treefork

groove


----------



## tnflipper52

record


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

history


----------



## Imperial

ancient


----------



## treefork

prehistoric


----------



## orcrender

henge


----------



## Hrawk

Stone


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## orcrender

quarry


----------



## tnflipper52

blasting cap


----------



## e~shot

roll-caps


----------



## tnflipper52

fanner 50


----------



## treefork

Black Cat


----------



## tnflipper52

cherry bombs


----------



## treefork

M 80's


----------



## tnflipper52

gopher bombs


----------



## treefork

silver salutes


----------



## Imperial

atomic


----------



## tnflipper52

thermonuclear


----------



## orcrender

antimatter


----------



## treefork

positron


----------



## tnflipper52

warp drive


----------



## treefork

infinite


----------



## orcrender

tribble


----------



## tnflipper52

Star Trek


----------



## treefork

Voyage


----------



## tnflipper52

cruise ship


----------



## orcrender

love boat


----------



## Imperial

fornication


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sin


----------



## treefork

evil


----------



## orcrender

devil


----------



## tnflipper52

tasmanian


----------



## treefork

fierce


----------



## orcrender

warrior


----------



## tnflipper52

Elite


----------



## Imperial

untouchable


----------



## treefork

Elliot Ness


----------



## tnflipper52

Al Capone


----------



## treefork

Chicago


----------



## orcrender

tribune


----------



## treefork

papper


----------



## tnflipper52

airplane


----------



## treefork

jet


----------



## orcrender

rocket


----------



## treefork

Missle


----------



## Imperial

acme


----------



## treefork

road runner


----------



## tnflipper52

* Wile E. Coyote*


----------



## treefork

cartoon


----------



## orcrender

foghorn


----------



## tnflipper52

Miss Prissy


----------



## orcrender

chicken hawk


----------



## treefork

Tweety bird


----------



## tnflipper52

Sylvester the cat


----------



## orcrender

roadrunner


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Dodge


----------



## orcrender

charger


----------



## e~shot

USB


----------



## tnflipper52

serial port


----------



## orcrender

firewire


----------



## treefork

detonator


----------



## orcrender

fuse


----------



## Imperial

BOOM !


----------



## tnflipper52

Ka-pow


----------



## treefork

*BANG*


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Dark Knight


----------



## e~shot

AaronC


----------



## orcrender

flashlight


----------



## treefork

L.E.D.


----------



## tnflipper52

Streamlight


----------



## orcrender

maglite


----------



## Imperial

red light district


----------



## tnflipper52

pimps


----------



## treefork

'' Roxanne"


----------



## Sofreto

QUICK


----------



## treefork

kick


----------



## Beanflip

Start


----------



## Imperial

self


----------



## Hrawk

Pleasure


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Pain


----------



## tnflipper52

band slap


----------



## treefork

mistake


----------



## orcrender

turnoff


----------



## tnflipper52

shut down


----------



## orcrender

relax


----------



## Imperial

chill


----------



## orcrender

yoga


----------



## tnflipper52

contortionist


----------



## treefork

gymnast


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

fantasies


----------



## treefork

dreams


----------



## orcrender

nightmares


----------



## treefork

fear


----------



## tnflipper52

overcome


----------



## orcrender

adapt


----------



## treefork

semper fi


----------



## Imperial

fe fi fo fum


----------



## treefork

Jack


----------



## orcrender

nimble


----------



## tnflipper52

quick


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

candle stick


----------



## orcrender

bowling


----------



## Sofreto

Ball


----------



## orcrender

knob


----------



## e~shot

volume


----------



## tnflipper52

deaf


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

dumb


----------



## treefork

blind


----------



## Imperial

mute


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Remote


----------



## treefork

control


----------



## tnflipper52

manipulate


----------



## Imperial

women


----------



## treefork

sex


----------



## Sofreto

Enjoy


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## orcrender

pappy


----------



## Sofreto

Mammy


----------



## tnflipper52

Kawhammy (my bad)


----------



## treefork




----------



## Imperial

google


----------



## treefork

infinity


----------



## orcrender

beyond


----------



## treefork

after life


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hades


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## Sofreto

Earth


----------



## Imperial

abyss


----------



## tnflipper52

Apex


----------



## reecemurg

Predator


----------



## orcrender

drone


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bionics


----------



## treefork

robotic


----------



## orcrender

data


----------



## e~shot

disk


----------



## orcrender

floppy


----------



## tnflipper52

flabby


----------



## orcrender

blubber


----------



## treefork

whale


----------



## Imperial

brontosaurus


----------



## treefork

prehistoric


----------



## Sofreto

government


----------



## tnflipper52

NWO


----------



## treefork

CIA


----------



## Imperial

pms


----------



## treefork

dui


----------



## tnflipper52

crs


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

OMG


----------



## orcrender

ROTFLOL


----------



## treefork

LOL


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

LLS


----------



## Imperial

WTF


----------



## treefork

SOS


----------



## orcrender

chow


----------



## tnflipper52

Vittals


----------



## treefork

snacks


----------



## Sofreto

Popcorn


----------



## treefork

butter


----------



## Hrawk

cow


----------



## tnflipper52

heffer


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Burger


----------



## e~shot

cheese


----------



## orcrender

feta


----------



## e~shot

Greece


----------



## Imperial

word


----------



## tnflipper52

spoken


----------



## treefork

signed


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Contract


----------



## treefork

agreement


----------



## tnflipper52

annulment


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Breach


----------



## orcrender

barrel


----------



## tnflipper52

roll


----------



## orcrender

split


----------



## tnflipper52

halved


----------



## treefork

fraction


----------



## orcrender

traction


----------



## treefork

tire


----------



## tnflipper52

Goodyear


----------



## Imperial

michelin


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Moto GP


----------



## treefork

Bridgestone


----------



## tnflipper52

Pirelli


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Casey Stoner


----------



## tnflipper52

crotch rocket


----------



## treefork

death ride


----------



## orcrender

suicide slide


----------



## Imperial

lindsey lohan


----------



## Sofreto

Train wreck


----------



## treefork

addict


----------



## Beanflip

Drug


----------



## treefork

sedate


----------



## orcrender

hammered


----------



## tnflipper52

tapped out


----------



## Dayhiker

BUSTED


----------



## treefork

arrested


----------



## orcrender

jacked up


----------



## treefork

wasted


----------



## tnflipper52

burned out


----------



## Beanflip

consumed


----------



## treefork

digested


----------



## Imperial

defecated


----------



## treefork

vomit


----------



## Beanflip

puke


----------



## treefork

duke


----------



## orcrender

baron


----------



## Beanflip

Snoopy!


----------



## treefork

scooby doo


----------



## tnflipper52

Huckleberry Hound


----------



## orcrender

boo boo


----------



## treefork

tweety bird


----------



## orcrender

Quickdraw


----------



## tnflipper52

Baba Louie


----------



## treefork

boo boo


----------



## Beanflip

ouch


----------



## treefork

band aid


----------



## tnflipper52

first aid


----------



## treefork

red cross


----------



## orcrender

Templar


----------



## Imperial

grail


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Arc


----------



## tnflipper52

welding


----------



## reecemurg

blow torch


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Flame Thrower


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## Beanflip

Fly


----------



## reecemurg

bug


----------



## Beanflip

Herbie


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Character


----------



## treefork

actor


----------



## orcrender

singer


----------



## treefork

dancer


----------



## Imperial

stripper


----------



## tnflipper52

sealer


----------



## Knot Funny

Asphalt


----------



## MAV

Road


----------



## treefork

path


----------



## tnflipper52

trail


----------



## Knot Funny

Blazer


----------



## treefork

jacket


----------



## Hrawk

leather


----------



## orcrender

pea


----------



## Hrawk

mint


----------



## Beanflip

julep


----------



## Hrawk

Tulip


----------



## treefork

garden


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Organic


----------



## treefork

natural


----------



## orcrender

home grown


----------



## Knot Funny

Pot


----------



## tnflipper52

hole


----------



## treefork

bury


----------



## Knot Funny

Saw


----------



## tnflipper52

witnessed


----------



## treefork

protection


----------



## Knot Funny

Condom


----------



## orcrender

vest


----------



## tnflipper52

kevlar


----------



## treefork

bullet proof


----------



## orcrender

tires


----------



## treefork

rubber


----------



## Imperial

glue


----------



## treefork

bond


----------



## Knot Funny

007


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Agent


----------



## treefork

FBI


----------



## Beanflip

Females


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Despair


----------



## treefork

joy


----------



## orcrender

disdain


----------



## treefork

admiration


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Marine Corps


----------



## tnflipper52

Oooh-ra


----------



## Sofreto

Whoop de doo


----------



## Sofreto

Whoop de doo


----------



## tnflipper52

Moto cross


----------



## treefork

skill


----------



## Knot Funny

Talent


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Musician


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## Knot Funny

Gold


----------



## orcrender

resistance


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Revolution


----------



## Opietaylor

Now


----------



## Imperial

V


----------



## tnflipper52

uprising


----------



## orcrender

riot


----------



## e~shot

London


----------



## orcrender

town


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Sofreto

Home


----------



## tnflipper52

Castle


----------



## treefork

fortress


----------



## orcrender

bunker


----------



## Opietaylor

Crab


----------



## treefork

fisherman


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Player


----------



## Opietaylor

Played


----------



## treefork

conned


----------



## Opietaylor

Okie doked


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

bamboozzled


----------



## Opietaylor

Got


----------



## tnflipper52

flim flammed


----------



## e~shot

rest


----------



## Opietaylor

Pest


----------



## Sofreto

Obama


----------



## treefork

socialism


----------



## tnflipper52

suckers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Breasts


----------



## orcrender

hooters


----------



## Opietaylor

Shooters


----------



## orcrender

snipers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Effective


----------



## orcrender

lenght


----------



## Knot Funny

Width


----------



## treefork

height


----------



## Knot Funny

Weight


----------



## tnflipper52

girth


----------



## treefork

birth


----------



## orcrender

mother


----------



## Knot Funny

Nature


----------



## Opietaylor

Walk


----------



## treefork

Milf


----------



## Imperial

bangbros


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Smash Bros


----------



## tnflipper52

Blues Bros


----------



## Opietaylor

Elwood


----------



## orcrender

Jake


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

The Snake


----------



## e~shot

skin


----------



## Imperial

mask


----------



## orcrender

fetish


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Feet


----------



## tnflipper52

flat


----------



## Sofreto

Round


----------



## orcrender

square


----------



## Imperial

peg


----------



## tnflipper52

leg


----------



## treefork

kick


----------



## MAV

ball


----------



## orcrender

glove


----------



## treefork

leather


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## orcrender

buckle


----------



## treefork

knuckle


----------



## e~shot

brace


----------



## Imperial

support


----------



## tnflipper52

basket


----------



## e~shot

cart


----------



## orcrender

golf


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

sandwich


----------



## orcrender

Earl


----------



## treefork

pearl


----------



## Imperial

jam


----------



## Beanflip

Jelly


----------



## treefork

belly


----------



## orcrender

laugh


----------



## Knot Funny

Funny


----------



## tnflipper52

sunny


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cloudy


----------



## orcrender

howdy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

salutations


----------



## Opietaylor

Salvation


----------



## Beanflip

Grace


----------



## MAV

Thankfull


----------



## Imperial

hallelujah


----------



## e~shot

dictionary


----------



## treefork

define


----------



## orcrender

outline


----------



## Opietaylor

Perimeter


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Secure


----------



## orcrender

boundry


----------



## treefork

trace


----------



## Opietaylor

Crimson


----------



## treefork

clover


----------



## orcrender

honey


----------



## e~shot

manuka


----------



## Imperial

E-dictionary


----------



## tnflipper52

Schooling


----------



## e~shot

education


----------



## treefork

intelligence


----------



## All Buns Glazing

All buns glazing


----------



## tnflipper52

Really?


----------



## tnflipper52

really?


----------



## orcrender

teachers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Pink Floyd


----------



## orcrender

brick


----------



## tnflipper52

Mortar


----------



## orcrender

board


----------



## Imperial

room


----------



## treefork

mate


----------



## Beanflip

bro


----------



## tnflipper52

sis


----------



## treefork

pops


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Family


----------



## tnflipper52

feud


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Cut


----------



## Beanflip

costs


----------



## tnflipper52

Overhead


----------



## orcrender

taxes


----------



## Sofreto

High


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Kite


----------



## Opietaylor

Fly


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fishing


----------



## tnflipper52

Wishing


----------



## e~shot

scout


----------



## orcrender

recon


----------



## e~shot

cold steel


----------



## treefork

tanto


----------



## orcrender

benchmade


----------



## tnflipper52

spyderco


----------



## orcrender

kershaw


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Izula


----------



## tnflipper52

Fallkniven


----------



## treefork

bench made


----------



## e~shot

santoku


----------



## treefork

Japan


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Oni


----------



## e~shot

kyocera


----------



## orcrender

Samsung


----------



## e~shot

S III


----------



## treefork

ww2


----------



## Beanflip

grandpa


----------



## Sofreto

Papa


----------



## Imperial

miss him


----------



## tnflipper52

memories


----------



## treefork

visions


----------



## JLS:Survival

Tripping


----------



## Sofreto

Day


----------



## orcrender

night


----------



## tnflipper52

moves


----------



## orcrender

away


----------



## treefork

month


----------



## Imperial

menstrual


----------



## treefork

monster


----------



## Beanflip

Night


----------



## Knot Funny

Train


----------



## Beanflip

track


----------



## treefork

stalk


----------



## Imperial

corn


----------



## tnflipper52

creamed


----------



## treefork

dairy


----------



## SlingDaddy

farm


----------



## treefork

animal


----------



## tnflipper52

muppets


----------



## treefork

kermit


----------



## SlingDaddy

frog


----------



## Knot Funny

Leap


----------



## treefork

fly


----------



## e~shot

dragon


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## Beanflip

water


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## tnflipper52

glacier


----------



## Berkshire bred

icecube


----------



## Beanflip

Ice T


----------



## SlingGal

Rap


----------



## treefork

ghetto


----------



## Imperial

san bernardino, ca.


----------



## SlingDaddy

monks


----------



## tnflipper52

monastary


----------



## treefork

church


----------



## Beanflip

Dude


----------



## treefork

bro


----------



## tnflipper52

afro


----------



## Berkshire bred

hair


----------



## Sofreto

Gel


----------



## toolmantf99

Ripped


----------



## tnflipper52

zipped


----------



## treefork

closed


----------



## Imperial

foreclosed


----------



## tnflipper52

Evicted


----------



## orcrender

booted


----------



## Carbon

Soccer


----------



## treefork

mom


----------



## Carbon

Fat


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## toolmantf99

pirate


----------



## e~shot

Somalia


----------



## orcrender

chaos


----------



## tnflipper52

black friday


----------



## treefork

Sales


----------



## Carbon

dealer


----------



## orcrender

street


----------



## Berkshire bred

corner


----------



## orcrender

hood


----------



## Imperial

cloak


----------



## orcrender

dagger


----------



## One Shot-Corey

sheath


----------



## Carbon

Tomahawk


----------



## tnflipper52

Scabbard


----------



## Carbon

acne


----------



## treefork

leather


----------



## toolmantf99

hide


----------



## treefork

raw


----------



## Beanflip

chicken


----------



## tnflipper52

drumstick


----------



## treefork

breast!


----------



## orcrender

bomber


----------



## toolmantf99

jacket


----------



## treefork

tie


----------



## Imperial

noose


----------



## orcrender

hangman


----------



## tnflipper52

Liberator


----------



## Berkshire bred

gun


----------



## orcrender

powder


----------



## Imperial

nose


----------



## treefork

snort


----------



## tnflipper52

jigger


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Glass


----------



## tnflipper52

crystal


----------



## treefork

salt


----------



## orcrender

kosher


----------



## treefork

pickle


----------



## Imperial

fork


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## Btoon84

Psychokinesis


----------



## treefork

illusion


----------



## Btoon84

Houdini


----------



## treefork

Copperfield


----------



## Opietaylor

Copperhead


----------



## treefork

viper


----------



## Beanflip

slingshots?


----------



## Imperial

maybe


----------



## Beanflip

definitely


----------



## treefork

absolutely


----------



## Btoon84

Abolition


----------



## Imperial

aberration


----------



## Btoon84

Deviation


----------



## Quercusuber

Aviation


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Wright Brothers


----------



## Opietaylor

Fight or flight


----------



## Imperial

blood in, blood out


----------



## Btoon84

MS13


----------



## Opietaylor

Followers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Religion


----------



## Opietaylor

Babylon


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Daniel


----------



## Sofreto

Killers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Guerillas


----------



## Opietaylor

Revolutionaries


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Stand


----------



## Opietaylor

Tall


----------



## Imperial

venti


----------



## Sofreto

Grande


----------



## treefork

fat


----------



## Opietaylor

Gordo


----------



## orcrender

odor


----------



## treefork

stank


----------



## tnflipper52

stunk


----------



## treefork

skunk


----------



## e~shot

smelly


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Rank


----------



## Imperial

malodorous


----------



## Opietaylor

Gag reflex


----------



## Sofreto

Puke


----------



## tnflipper52

Hurl


----------



## toolmantf99

launch


----------



## tnflipper52

paunch


----------



## Knot Funny

Belly


----------



## orcrender

roll


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## toolmantf99

mineral


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## Beanflip

Milk


----------



## orcrender

snake


----------



## Imperial

worm


----------



## tnflipper52

wiggler


----------



## treefork

shake


----------



## Knot Funny

Vanilla


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Skies


----------



## treefork

cloud


----------



## Knot Funny

Puffy


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## toolmantf99

talk


----------



## treefork

walk


----------



## Imperial

beach


----------



## tnflipper52

towel


----------



## treefork

dry


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Arrid


----------



## treefork

desert


----------



## tnflipper52

Oasis


----------



## treefork

mirage


----------



## Imperial

hallucination


----------



## toolmantf99

acid


----------



## Carbon

zombie


----------



## toolmantf99

Jorge


----------



## Carbon

killer


----------



## treefork

bees


----------



## Carbon

birds


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Raptors


----------



## Carbon

rawr...


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

ROFL


----------



## Imperial

LMFAO


----------



## treefork

WTF


----------



## Beanflip

Shut the front door!


----------



## treefork

get out


----------



## Carbon

my Dad...


----------



## Beanflip

sorrow


----------



## toolmantf99

infinite


----------



## tnflipper52

unfathomable


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## tnflipper52

Creator


----------



## Imperial

mom


----------



## treefork

"Father"


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Jerk


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## treefork

bird


----------



## Imperial

middle finger


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## tnflipper52

slip


----------



## treefork

fall


----------



## orcrender

leaves


----------



## toolmantf99

goes


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Migrate


----------



## MAV

Seasons


----------



## Imperial

yearly


----------



## tnflipper52

Annual


----------



## treefork

check up


----------



## orcrender

down check


----------



## Beanflip

up chuck


----------



## treefork

vomit


----------



## Hrawk

Diced carrot


----------



## Beanflip

Chopped celery


----------



## Imperial

secret sauce


----------



## toolmantf99

thousand island


----------



## treefork

ranch


----------



## Carbon

cowboy


----------



## tnflipper52

cowgirl


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bebop


----------



## tnflipper52

Anime


----------



## orcrender

cosplay


----------



## Imperial

comic con


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Marvel


----------



## toolmantf99

Spider-Man


----------



## treefork

Wonder Women!


----------



## orcrender

She Hulk. Love the green!


----------



## treefork

Cat Woman


----------



## Imperial

meow !


----------



## Beanflip

Morris


----------



## tnflipper52

Garfield


----------



## treefork

Mr Bigglesworth


----------



## NoobShooter

ms. buttersworth


----------



## orcrender

pancakes


----------



## treefork

flap jacks


----------



## NoobShooter

black jack


----------



## treefork

poker


----------



## NoobShooter

flush


----------



## treefork

toilet


----------



## SlingDaddy

break


----------



## NoobShooter

Spring


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## Carbon

Fall


----------



## treefork

guy


----------



## tnflipper52

gal


----------



## orcrender

romance


----------



## NoobShooter

Novels


----------



## treefork

fiction


----------



## NoobShooter

non-fiction


----------



## treefork

real


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

genuine


----------



## NoobShooter

leather


----------



## treefork

pouch


----------



## tnflipper52

slouch


----------



## treefork

dead beat


----------



## NoobShooter

Dad


----------



## toolmantf99

mom


----------



## NoobShooter

Sister


----------



## orcrender

blister


----------



## Berkshire bred

feet


----------



## NoobShooter

Shoes


----------



## orcrender

heavy iron


----------



## treefork

gym


----------



## NoobShooter

Jim


----------



## Beanflip

Dammit ____ I'm a doctor!


----------



## NoobShooter

star trek


----------



## toolmantf99

nurse


----------



## NoobShooter

Hospital


----------



## toolmantf99

gurney


----------



## Berkshire bred

death


----------



## treefork

birth


----------



## e~shot

midwife


----------



## treefork

nanny


----------



## SlingDaddy

state


----------



## treefork

county


----------



## orcrender

ward


----------



## Beanflip

Beaver


----------



## tnflipper52

cleaver


----------



## orcrender

pond


----------



## Imperial

cesspool


----------



## treefork

ghetto


----------



## orcrender

Elvis


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## Beanflip

Grammys


----------



## treefork

granpas


----------



## tnflipper52

pawpaw's


----------



## treefork

mamie


----------



## orcrender

MawMaw


----------



## NoobShooter

Meow meow


----------



## treefork

roar


----------



## tnflipper52

snore


----------



## NoobShooter

Bed


----------



## orcrender

feather


----------



## NoobShooter

Hat


----------



## treefork

cap


----------



## tnflipper52

bottle


----------



## NoobShooter

rocket


----------



## toolmantf99

ship


----------



## NoobShooter

war


----------



## treefork

what is it good for?


----------



## NoobShooter

Absolutely nothing


----------



## tnflipper52

say it again


----------



## NoobShooter

WAR!!!


----------



## treefork

battle


----------



## orcrender

royal


----------



## Sofreto

Crown


----------



## NoobShooter

Gold


----------



## Stephen

ring


----------



## NoobShooter

Diamond.


----------



## treefork

solitare


----------



## NoobShooter

Pyramid


----------



## tnflipper52

Pharoah


----------



## Imperial

creeping death


----------



## NoobShooter

Mummy


----------



## orcrender

wolfman


----------



## SlingDaddy

Nicholson


----------



## tnflipper52

Jack


----------



## treefork

Jill


----------



## orcrender

crown


----------



## treefork

Jewels


----------



## NoobShooter

family


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## SlingDaddy

call


----------



## tnflipper52

cell phone


----------



## NoobShooter

numbers


----------



## orcrender

runner


----------



## Imperial

drugs


----------



## treefork

pharmacy


----------



## orcrender

nature


----------



## tnflipper52

calls


----------



## NoobShooter

Poop


----------



## treefork

scoop


----------



## tnflipper52

soup


----------



## treefork

bowl


----------



## AZ Stinger

Buds


----------



## orcrender

hopps


----------



## NoobShooter

Hoppe's 9


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## AZ Stinger

357 mag


----------



## treefork

revolver


----------



## orcrender

shotgun


----------



## AZ Stinger

shells


----------



## treefork

peanut


----------



## Imperial

allergies


----------



## tnflipper52

Cat hair


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## NoobShooter

Base


----------



## SlingDaddy

Jump


----------



## tnflipper52

School


----------



## NoobShooter

Books


----------



## treefork

Nooks


----------



## orcrender

brooks


----------



## AZ Stinger

loaded


----------



## NoobShooter

potato


----------



## e~shot

Idaho


----------



## orcrender

Ohio


----------



## AZ Stinger

State


----------



## tnflipper52

Buckeyes


----------



## orcrender

acorns


----------



## Carbon

Grandma...


----------



## NoobShooter

old


----------



## Carbon

dust


----------



## tnflipper52

bunnies


----------



## AZ Stinger

Playboy


----------



## NoobShooter

magazine


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rifle


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## NoobShooter

scout


----------



## AZ Stinger

crosshairs


----------



## NoobShooter

scope


----------



## AZ Stinger

mouthwash


----------



## treefork

gargle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Spit


----------



## SlingDaddy

ball


----------



## orcrender

joint


----------



## Carbon

Fro


----------



## treefork

bro


----------



## Carbon

..ho ho ho


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sis


----------



## NoobShooter

miss


----------



## AZ Stinger

slingshot


----------



## treefork

forum


----------



## AZ Stinger

Posts


----------



## tnflipper52

cedar


----------



## AZ Stinger

shavings


----------



## Carbon

FIRE!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cannon


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## orcrender

fodder


----------



## treefork

mudder


----------



## Carbon

truck


----------



## orcrender

tractor


----------



## AZ Stinger

Motel ****


----------



## AZ Stinger

ok, h e double hocky sticks


----------



## Carbon

Cowhide


----------



## NoobShooter

Rawhide


----------



## Carbon

roo..hide?


----------



## AZ Stinger

giddy up...


----------



## Beanflip

Yehaw!


----------



## AZ Stinger

cowboy


----------



## Carbon

spurs


----------



## AZ Stinger

cactus


----------



## treefork

juice


----------



## Beanflip

O-jay


----------



## treefork

guilty


----------



## NoobShooter

kangaroo


----------



## orcrender

jack


----------



## tnflipper52

black


----------



## orcrender

cat


----------



## Carbon

frost


----------



## AZ Stinger

hammer, betcha thought i was gonna say off.


----------



## SlingDaddy

bite


----------



## Carbon

Parana!


----------



## treefork

Amazon


----------



## AZ Stinger

Woman


----------



## NoobShooter

Snoosnoo

It's from futurama.


----------



## AZ Stinger

snooze


----------



## NoobShooter

Morning


----------



## Carbon

(lol @ snoosnoo)

zzzzzzzz....


----------



## NoobShooter

Buzzzzzzzz


----------



## SlingDaddy

saw


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sense


----------



## orcrender

scent


----------



## tnflipper52

cologne


----------



## SlingDaddy

Bruges


----------



## treefork

stink


----------



## AZ Stinger

bug


----------



## treefork

spy


----------



## SlingDaddy

hunter


----------



## AZ Stinger

camo


----------



## treefork

gilly suit


----------



## AZ Stinger

stealth


----------



## orcrender

bomber


----------



## AZ Stinger

jacket


----------



## orcrender

yellow


----------



## SlingDaddy

fever


----------



## AZ Stinger

sweat


----------



## Imperial

shower


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rain


----------



## treefork

storm


----------



## NoobShooter

x-men


----------



## treefork

ax men


----------



## NoobShooter

History


----------



## orcrender

channel


----------



## SlingDaddy

drain


----------



## Imperial

gutter


----------



## AZ Stinger

spout


----------



## SlingDaddy

teapot


----------



## AZ Stinger

teabag


----------



## NoobShooter

politics


----------



## SlingDaddy

lies


----------



## NoobShooter

True


----------



## SlingDaddy

false


----------



## fsa46

promises


----------



## mrslingshotlover

Fridge


----------



## NoobShooter

Fudge


----------



## treefork

packer


----------



## orcrender

peanut butter


----------



## SlingDaddy

jelly


----------



## orcrender

corncob


----------



## Berkshire bred

butter


----------



## NoobShooter

Toast


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## tnflipper52

Cream


----------



## AZ Stinger

shaving


----------



## SlingDaddy

sharp


----------



## AZ Stinger

shooter


----------



## orcrender

jello


----------



## treefork

shots


----------



## AZ Stinger

fired


----------



## NoobShooter

bullet


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lead


----------



## orcrender

acid


----------



## Imperial

rock


----------



## AZ Stinger

scissors


----------



## treefork

papper


----------



## AZ Stinger

news


----------



## treefork

sports


----------



## AZ Stinger

bar


----------



## NoobShooter

Tube


----------



## AZ Stinger

tobacco


----------



## tnflipper52

briar pipe


----------



## AZ Stinger

Toke


----------



## NoobShooter

puff


----------



## AZ Stinger

cough


----------



## orcrender

hack


----------



## AZ Stinger

saw


----------



## mrslingshotlover

Lion


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bastard


----------



## treefork

illegitimate


----------



## NoobShooter

Baby


----------



## lightgeoduck

Got


----------



## tnflipper52

Procured


----------



## NoobShooter

Received.


----------



## treefork

returned


----------



## treefork

returned


----------



## AZ Stinger

refund


----------



## NoobShooter

Money


----------



## AZ Stinger

evil


----------



## NoobShooter

Doctor


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## orcrender

injected


----------



## Imperial

molded


----------



## NoobShooter

The scout


----------



## treefork

mass production


----------



## AZ Stinger

China


----------



## treefork

cheap


----------



## NoobShooter

Kia


----------



## AZ Stinger

Toy


----------



## treefork

childish


----------



## orcrender

curmudgeon


----------



## tnflipper52

Harry Reid


----------



## AZ Stinger

Southwest


----------



## Imperial

desert


----------



## orcrender

ironwood


----------



## SlingDaddy

medieval


----------



## treefork

castle


----------



## NoobShooter

Guillotine.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Blade


----------



## orcrender

guard


----------



## AZ Stinger

protect


----------



## SlingDaddy

serve


----------



## Imperial

waiter


----------



## tnflipper52

tater


----------



## treefork

tot


----------



## NoobShooter

Baby


----------



## orcrender

sling


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## AZ Stinger

Diaper


----------



## treefork

baby


----------



## SlingDaddy

boom


----------



## orcrender

Ka-boom


----------



## NoobShooter

Ka-Bar


----------



## AZ Stinger

cut


----------



## tnflipper52

Pizza Hut


----------



## AZ Stinger

slice


----------



## treefork

dice


----------



## AZ Stinger

snake eyes


----------



## NoobShooter

Slytherin


----------



## AZ Stinger

belly


----------



## orcrender

jelly


----------



## Imperial

bean


----------



## orcrender

pinto


----------



## treefork

navy


----------



## NoobShooter

Seamen


----------



## treefork

Seals


----------



## Imperial

frog men


----------



## treefork

rangers


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ocean


----------



## SlingDaddy

view


----------



## AZ Stinger

spy


----------



## orcrender

follow


----------



## AZ Stinger

cult


----------



## treefork

brain wash


----------



## AZ Stinger

alter


----------



## Imperial

sacrifice


----------



## AZ Stinger

virgins


----------



## e~shot

cow


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ribeye


----------



## SlingDaddy

steak


----------



## treefork

beef


----------



## orcrender

eaters


----------



## AZ Stinger

picky


----------



## SlingDaddy

selective


----------



## Imperial

breeding


----------



## SlingDaddy

program


----------



## AZ Stinger

television


----------



## NoobShooter

Babysitter


----------



## AZ Stinger

movie


----------



## tnflipper52

popcorn


----------



## AZ Stinger

peanuts


----------



## SlingDaddy

snoopy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Red Baron


----------



## tnflipper52

Germany


----------



## treefork

Hitler


----------



## NoobShooter

Organizer.


----------



## treefork

file


----------



## NoobShooter

Cabinet.


----------



## SlingDaddy

minister


----------



## AZ Stinger

defense


----------



## NoobShooter

Budget


----------



## treefork

crisis


----------



## AZ Stinger

emergency


----------



## NoobShooter

Broadcast


----------



## SlingDaddy

corporation


----------



## AZ Stinger

BS


----------



## NoobShooter

Manure


----------



## AZ Stinger

compost


----------



## treefork

fertilizer


----------



## AZ Stinger

soil


----------



## orcrender

dirt


----------



## treefork

plant


----------



## FryDaddy

Seed


----------



## NoobShooter

Fertilizer.


----------



## orcrender

fish


----------



## NoobShooter

Pond


----------



## AZ Stinger

scum


----------



## treefork

lawyer


----------



## NoobShooter

Law


----------



## AZ Stinger

Break


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jig


----------



## treefork

saw


----------



## FryDaddy

Seen


----------



## AZ Stinger

Looked


----------



## Imperial

away


----------



## AZ Stinger

Far


----------



## beaverman

shrek


----------



## SlingDaddy

fiona


----------



## AZ Stinger

green


----------



## SlingDaddy

sleeves


----------



## AZ Stinger

chilly


----------



## orcrender

Willie


----------



## quarterinmynose

cup


----------



## tnflipper52

crotch


----------



## NoobShooter

Rocket


----------



## SlingDaddy

stove


----------



## orcrender

coal


----------



## NoobShooter

Miner


----------



## AZ Stinger

Major


----------



## NoobShooter

General.


----------



## AZ Stinger

store


----------



## NoobShooter

Lowes


----------



## AZ Stinger

highs


----------



## beaverman

ankles


----------



## AZ Stinger

grab


----------



## quarterinmynose

bag


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sack


----------



## orcrender

feed


----------



## NoobShooter

cattle


----------



## AZ Stinger

rib eye


----------



## Imperial

angus


----------



## AZ Stinger

John Wayne


----------



## treefork

pretend


----------



## Thistle

Football.


----------



## treefork

Sunday


----------



## AZ Stinger

Beer


----------



## SlingDaddy

goggles


----------



## orcrender

Safety


----------



## beaverman

hanky


----------



## Imperial

panky


----------



## treefork

Spanky


----------



## NoobShooter

Wanky


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stanky


----------



## SlingDaddy

broad


----------



## AZ Stinger

wide


----------



## Imperial

hips


----------



## AZ Stinger

grind


----------



## treefork

bump


----------



## AZ Stinger

speed


----------



## beaverman

friction


----------



## NoobShooter

heat


----------



## beaverman

period


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tampon


----------



## quarterinmynose

nosebleed


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## quarterinmynose

kick


----------



## treefork

punt


----------



## Thistle

receiver


----------



## beaverman

muffin


----------



## Imperial

cupcake


----------



## beaverman

bra


----------



## AZ Stinger

Slap


----------



## beaverman

pitch


----------



## SlingDaddy

ball


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sack


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sack


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sack


----------



## SlingDaddy

cloth


----------



## treefork

fabric


----------



## Thistle

houndstooth


----------



## tnflipper52

Bear Bryant


----------



## NoobShooter

yogi bear


----------



## AZ Stinger

Boo Boo


----------



## orcrender

ouch


----------



## AZ Stinger

sting


----------



## NoobShooter

the police


----------



## tnflipper52

Men at Work


----------



## beaverman

playboy


----------



## Imperial

manwhore


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fun


----------



## NoobShooter

Jigalo


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jello


----------



## orcrender

pudding


----------



## beaverman

dirt


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bag


----------



## NoobShooter

poop


----------



## AZ Stinger

Chute


----------



## SlingDaddy

garbage


----------



## AZ Stinger

truck


----------



## treefork

stop


----------



## NoobShooter

Light


----------



## NoobShooter

Light


----------



## NoobShooter

Light


----------



## treefork

tunnel


----------



## orcrender

train


----------



## quarterinmynose

whistle


----------



## NoobShooter

Rape


----------



## SlingDaddy

seed


----------



## Imperial

harvest


----------



## beaverman

sew


----------



## NoobShooter

Row crop


----------



## beaverman

moose


----------



## NoobShooter

Venison

Are you guys using smart phones or computers to play??


----------



## AZ Stinger

steak......both Noob


----------



## orcrender

stake


----------



## NoobShooter

Vampire.

I was wondering. I check my email on my phone about every half hour. eBay stuff. And that's when I play.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Suck...if my word starts with a capital letter it's from my phone


----------



## orcrender

neck


----------



## NoobShooter

Hicky


----------



## treefork

teenager


----------



## orcrender

yardape


----------



## AZ Stinger

ruckus


----------



## beaverman

rufus


----------



## NoobShooter

Dogwood


----------



## AZ Stinger

prune


----------



## NoobShooter

Constipated.


----------



## AZ Stinger

toilet


----------



## NoobShooter

Throne


----------



## AZ Stinger

queen


----------



## SlingDaddy

bee


----------



## AZ Stinger

wax


----------



## SlingDaddy

paper


----------



## AZ Stinger

rock


----------



## NoobShooter

Scissors


----------



## treefork

rotary cutter


----------



## Imperial

tiller


----------



## AZ Stinger

cat


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## SlingDaddy

trouble


----------



## NoobShooter

S.O.S


----------



## AZ Stinger

distress


----------



## SlingDaddy

sale


----------



## AZ Stinger

boat


----------



## NoobShooter

House


----------



## AZ Stinger

arrest


----------



## NoobShooter

Under


----------



## AZ Stinger

down


----------



## NoobShooter

Dundee.


----------



## orcrender

poacher


----------



## AZ Stinger

pocket


----------



## beaverman

pickle


----------



## AZ Stinger

fork


----------



## NoobShooter

Shooter.


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## AZ Stinger

tree


----------



## FryDaddy

assassin


----------



## beaverman

cat


----------



## AZ Stinger

pussy


----------



## treefork

marbles


----------



## AZ Stinger

shatter


----------



## orcrender

glass


----------



## beaverman

sharp


----------



## AZ Stinger

pimp


----------



## SlingDaddy

daddy


----------



## AZ Stinger

mama


----------



## SlingDaddy

baby


----------



## AZ Stinger

boy


----------



## NoobShooter

buoy


----------



## tnflipper52

Coast Guard


----------



## NoobShooter

Army


----------



## SlingDaddy

men


----------



## orcrender

green


----------



## AZ Stinger

light


----------



## NoobShooter

Lantern.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Glow


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

illuminate


----------



## NoobShooter

ILLUMINATI


----------



## Imperial

conspiracy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Plot


----------



## beaverman

grave


----------



## orcrender

digger


----------



## NoobShooter

Corpse


----------



## tnflipper52

cadaver


----------



## NoobShooter

morgue


----------



## orcrender

zombie diner


----------



## treefork

fiction


----------



## AZ Stinger

fact


----------



## treefork

truth


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dare


----------



## NoobShooter

Car


----------



## orcrender

carve


----------



## SlingDaddy

grind


----------



## Imperial

carve


----------



## SlingDaddy

wood


----------



## Thistle

timberwolves


----------



## NoobShooter

Basketball


----------



## treefork

hoop


----------



## Thistle

earring


----------



## treefork

pierce


----------



## AZ Stinger

chainsaw


----------



## SlingDaddy

lumberjack


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## orcrender

eager


----------



## NoobShooter

Segar


----------



## treefork

meager


----------



## orcrender

earnings


----------



## NoobShooter

Muggle


----------



## AZ Stinger

smuggle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Snuggle


----------



## SlingDaddy

bunny


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

poach


----------



## NoobShooter

Pelt


----------



## tnflipper52

tanning


----------



## orcrender

naked


----------



## AZ Stinger

Butt


----------



## quarterinmynose

whole


----------



## SlingDaddy

grain


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## AZ Stinger

money


----------



## Imperial

shot


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stained


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stained


----------



## treefork

stained


----------



## Thistle

hiccup


----------



## AZ Stinger

Gas


----------



## treefork

fart


----------



## tnflipper52

flatulence


----------



## NoobShooter

smelly


----------



## AZ Stinger

whiff


----------



## SlingDaddy

pong


----------



## e~shot

ping


----------



## NoobShooter

networking


----------



## orcrender

social


----------



## SlingDaddy

media


----------



## AZ Stinger

internet


----------



## NoobShooter

Highway.


----------



## AZ Stinger

interstate


----------



## SlingDaddy

traffic


----------



## AZ Stinger

light


----------



## SlingDaddy

sabre


----------



## treefork

sword


----------



## SlingDaddy

stone


----------



## treefork

clone


----------



## AZ Stinger

twins


----------



## treefork

towers


----------



## tnflipper52

Burj Khalifa


----------



## AZ Stinger

Say what


----------



## AZ Stinger

Say what


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## AZ Stinger

Huh


----------



## SlingDaddy

confusion


----------



## AZ Stinger

perplexed


----------



## treefork

stumped


----------



## AZ Stinger

puzzled


----------



## Imperial

confused


----------



## SlingDaddy

dazed


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Zeppelin


----------



## NoobShooter

Blimp


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hoagies


----------



## treefork

Submarine


----------



## quarterinmynose

neckerchief


----------



## NoobShooter

Scarf


----------



## tnflipper52

Doo rag


----------



## NoobShooter

Bandanna.


----------



## AZ Stinger

hiking


----------



## treefork

boot


----------



## NoobShooter

Trunk


----------



## AZ Stinger

body


----------



## Imperial

lotion


----------



## quarterinmynose

skin


----------



## NoobShooter

Epidermis.


----------



## quarterinmynose

exoskeleton


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bones


----------



## SlingDaddy

Lovely


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Life


----------



## AZ Stinger

Girl


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Delicious


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## tnflipper52

Italian


----------



## FryDaddy

Lover


----------



## treefork

mistress


----------



## AZ Stinger

mattress


----------



## treefork

spring


----------



## AZ Stinger

Coil


----------



## SlingDaddy

curl


----------



## AZ Stinger

bench


----------



## SlingDaddy

press


----------



## treefork

squat


----------



## orcrender

lift


----------



## AZ Stinger

grab


----------



## NoobShooter

Drop


----------



## AZ Stinger

out


----------



## orcrender

peace


----------



## AZ Stinger

war


----------



## NoobShooter

Drug


----------



## AZ Stinger

bust


----------



## SlingDaddy

boom


----------



## NoobShooter

Baby


----------



## AZ Stinger

powder


----------



## orcrender

blasting


----------



## AZ Stinger

dynomite


----------



## Imperial

kid


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Chamelion


----------



## AZ Stinger

Change


----------



## orcrender

direction


----------



## tnflipper52

over yonder


----------



## AZ Stinger

way


----------



## orcrender

far


----------



## AZ Stinger

near


----------



## e~shot

soon


----------



## quarterinmynose

inevitable


----------



## SlingDaddy

death


----------



## AZ Stinger

life


----------



## SlingDaddy

sentence


----------



## NoobShooter

paragraph


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Subject


----------



## orcrender

verb


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Wooorrrrddd!!!!


----------



## NoobShooter

To your mutha


----------



## orcrender

trucker


----------



## quarterinmynose

hat


----------



## NoobShooter

Snap back


----------



## AZ Stinger

period


----------



## orcrender

dash


----------



## NoobShooter

Comma


----------



## SlingDaddy

delimited


----------



## AZ Stinger

run.....whoops, wrong page lol


----------



## orcrender

jump


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hoop


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

La


----------



## tnflipper52

Bamba


----------



## AZ Stinger

spanish


----------



## treefork

rice


----------



## AZ Stinger

paddy


----------



## orcrender

wagon


----------



## AZ Stinger

chuck


----------



## treefork

steak


----------



## AZ Stinger

vampire


----------



## e~shot

blood


----------



## SlingDaddy

money


----------



## AZ Stinger

bribe


----------



## treefork

politics


----------



## AZ Stinger

BS


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## NoobShooter

envy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Wrath


----------



## orcrender

rage


----------



## SlingDaddy

road


----------



## NoobShooter

Dirt


----------



## tnflipper52

gossip


----------



## NoobShooter

Girl


----------



## AZ Stinger

friend


----------



## treefork

bro


----------



## orcrender

pal


----------



## NoobShooter

NTSC.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pay


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pay


----------



## NoobShooter

Back


----------



## orcrender

down


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Under


----------



## AZ Stinger

over


----------



## NoobShooter

Sideways


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Plans


----------



## AZ Stinger

strategy


----------



## treefork

stealth


----------



## NoobShooter

ninja


----------



## treefork

warrior


----------



## AZ Stinger

battle


----------



## SlingDaddy

cry


----------



## NoobShooter

baby


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

back


----------



## orcrender

ribs


----------



## tnflipper52

Barbecue


----------



## AZ Stinger

pork


----------



## NoobShooter

Porcine.


----------



## SlingDaddy

porcupine


----------



## NoobShooter

Balls


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

To The Wall


----------



## AZ Stinger

Floor


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Jiu Jitsu


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hip


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hip


----------



## Imperial

hop hop


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wabbit


----------



## NoobShooter

wascally


----------



## AZ Stinger

Carrot


----------



## orcrender

parsnip


----------



## Berkshire bred

rabbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hunter


----------



## SlingDaddy

gatherer


----------



## AZ Stinger

nuts


----------



## Imperial

acorns


----------



## SlingDaddy

nursery


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Switch


----------



## AZ Stinger

hitter


----------



## NoobShooter

Designated.


----------



## AZ Stinger

driver


----------



## treefork

golf


----------



## AZ Stinger

tee


----------



## quarterinmynose

elbow


----------



## NoobShooter

Union


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

South Carolina


----------



## NoobShooter

North Carolina.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fun


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sun


----------



## Berkshire bred

moon


----------



## treefork

stars


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sky


----------



## NoobShooter

Clouds


----------



## AZ Stinger

stratosphere


----------



## treefork

atmosphere


----------



## AZ Stinger

smokey


----------



## SlingDaddy

rise


----------



## AZ Stinger

court


----------



## treefork

date


----------



## NoobShooter

night


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Moon


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Year


----------



## NoobShooter

buzz


----------



## treefork

fly


----------



## Berkshire bred

horse


----------



## AZ Stinger

stud


----------



## orcrender

collar


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Blue


----------



## AZ Stinger

skies


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hawk


----------



## SlingDaddy

fly


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Soup


----------



## AZ Stinger

can


----------



## treefork

target


----------



## SlingDaddy

hard


----------



## NoobShooter

easy


----------



## SlingDaddy

rider


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hopper


----------



## treefork

container


----------



## AZ Stinger

Box


----------



## treefork

cardboard


----------



## AZ Stinger

shipping


----------



## NoobShooter

Free


----------



## treefork

pay


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pal


----------



## SlingDaddy

chum


----------



## AZ Stinger

fish


----------



## treefork

bass


----------



## NoobShooter

wood


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

pinnochio


----------



## NoobShooter

Liar


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Politician


----------



## NoobShooter

Guns


----------



## NoobShooter

Guns


----------



## NoobShooter

Guns


----------



## orcrender

repeating


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Parrot


----------



## AZ Stinger

feathers


----------



## NoobShooter

Down


----------



## NoobShooter

Down


----------



## AZ Stinger

goose


----------



## orcrender

quill


----------



## treefork

pen


----------



## NoobShooter

Mighty


----------



## tnflipper52

Mouse


----------



## AZ Stinger

cat


----------



## orcrender

catalog


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cabelas


----------



## orcrender

Sears


----------



## NoobShooter

Craftsman


----------



## AZ Stinger

master


----------



## treefork

expert


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pro


----------



## tnflipper52

Rookie


----------



## AZ Stinger

baseball


----------



## treefork

Americana


----------



## SlingDaddy

chintz


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

extravagant


----------



## NoobShooter

unnecessary


----------



## treefork

extra


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

gum


----------



## orcrender

ball


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

fire


----------



## orcrender

magic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

technology


----------



## NoobShooter

Biological.


----------



## NoobShooter

Biological.


----------



## treefork

warfare


----------



## AZ Stinger

battle


----------



## NoobShooter

Chess


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Knight


----------



## NoobShooter

Bishop


----------



## AZ Stinger

church


----------



## NoobShooter

Steeple.


----------



## orcrender

chase


----------



## AZ Stinger

catch


----------



## treefork

release


----------



## AZ Stinger

fish


----------



## NoobShooter

Worm


----------



## AZ Stinger

hole


----------



## NoobShooter

Butt


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## AZ Stinger

slap


----------



## treefork

shake


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rattle


----------



## NoobShooter

roll


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cigarette


----------



## treefork

cancer


----------



## NoobShooter

Capricorn


----------



## treefork

zodiac


----------



## AZ Stinger

calander


----------



## orcrender

lunar


----------



## AZ Stinger

landing


----------



## SlingDaddy

pad


----------



## NoobShooter

Ipad


----------



## AZ Stinger

FROG


----------



## treefork

legs


----------



## NoobShooter

Gams.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Dolphins


----------



## treefork

puppies


----------



## orcrender

kittens


----------



## NoobShooter

Mittens


----------



## AZ Stinger

string


----------



## orcrender

socks


----------



## AZ Stinger

puppet


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Golem


----------



## AZ Stinger

cartoon


----------



## NoobShooter

Network.


----------



## AZ Stinger

series


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

chronicles


----------



## AZ Stinger

words


----------



## treefork

communication


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tower


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## AZ Stinger

scope


----------



## orcrender

mouthwash


----------



## treefork

mint


----------



## tnflipper52

uncirculated


----------



## AZ Stinger

coin


----------



## SlingDaddy

flip


----------



## NoobShooter

Wilson


----------



## quarterinmynose

vollyball


----------



## NoobShooter

Beach.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Whale


----------



## AZ Stinger

tale


----------



## NoobShooter

Lore.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Folk


----------



## orcrender

ways


----------



## AZ Stinger

means


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

averages


----------



## Imperial

statistics


----------



## AZ Stinger

facts


----------



## SlingDaddy

fiction


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Story


----------



## NoobShooter

bedtime


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## NoobShooter

Lucid


----------



## vfabrizio

fluid


----------



## orcrender

flowing


----------



## AZ Stinger

river


----------



## SlingDaddy

phoenix


----------



## NoobShooter

Joaquin


----------



## AZ Stinger

gladiator


----------



## treefork

Roman


----------



## NoobShooter

Templar


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Moor


----------



## AZ Stinger

knights


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Crusaders


----------



## AZ Stinger

rabbit


----------



## SlingDaddy

hat


----------



## AZ Stinger

gloves


----------



## treefork

mits


----------



## Imperial

thermals


----------



## SlingDaddy

soaring


----------



## treefork

Eagle


----------



## NoobShooter

Bald.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spot


----------



## treefork

location


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

latitude


----------



## treefork

longitude


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

coordinates


----------



## NoobShooter

Coordination.


----------



## NoobShooter

Balance


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Dexterity


----------



## treefork

flexibility


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Versatile


----------



## NoobShooter

Multitool.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Les Stroud


----------



## AZ Stinger

survival


----------



## NoobShooter

Darwin.


----------



## AZ Stinger

evolution


----------



## NoobShooter

Revolution.


----------



## AZ Stinger

revolt


----------



## tnflipper52

Rebellion


----------



## AZ Stinger

teenager


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Discovery


----------



## SlingDaddy

channel


----------



## tnflipper52

English


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Muffin


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Top


----------



## AZ Stinger

tobacco


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spit


----------



## AZ Stinger

spitoon


----------



## treefork

cowboy


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Eastwood


----------



## AZ Stinger

squint


----------



## treefork

blink


----------



## AZ Stinger

flutter


----------



## orcrender

mutter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stutter


----------



## AZ Stinger

repeat


----------



## NoobShooter

replay


----------



## treefork

rerun


----------



## AZ Stinger

hip hop


----------



## e~shot

noisy


----------



## treefork

wife


----------



## AZ Stinger

mistress


----------



## treefork

affair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hotel


----------



## AZ Stinger

breakfast


----------



## treefork

cafe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ducati


----------



## AZ Stinger

track


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marks


----------



## AZ Stinger

skid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plates


----------



## AZ Stinger

food


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Syncytiotrophoblast


----------



## AZ Stinger

cells


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safehouse


----------



## AZ Stinger

mexicans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fishscale


----------



## AZ Stinger

coke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strippers


----------



## AZ Stinger

dollars


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Work


----------



## AZ Stinger

play


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regrets


----------



## AZ Stinger

lies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alibi


----------



## AZ Stinger

sweat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moan


----------



## AZ Stinger

squeal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Choke


----------



## AZ Stinger

gag


----------



## e~shot

speech


----------



## AZ Stinger

free


----------



## Imperial

uncensored


----------



## FryDaddy

Undone


----------



## NoobShooter

raw


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sushi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sake


----------



## NoobShooter

Rice


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ramen


----------



## AZ Stinger

noodles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pool


----------



## AZ Stinger

football


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cricket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lighter


----------



## AZ Stinger

darker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Image


----------



## AZ Stinger

shadow


----------



## NoobShooter

Ninja


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sun Tzu


----------



## AZ Stinger

general


----------



## NoobShooter

Tso's


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chicken


----------



## AZ Stinger

feed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cable


----------



## AZ Stinger

satellite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gravity


----------



## AZ Stinger

sucks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neighbor


----------



## AZ Stinger

hood


----------



## orcrender

riding


----------



## AZ Stinger

breeze


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Riviera


----------



## AZ Stinger

bikini


----------



## NoobShooter

Slingshot


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Catapult


----------



## AZ Stinger

England


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marmalade


----------



## AZ Stinger

jam


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Marmite.


----------



## AZ Stinger

yeast


----------



## Imperial

infection


----------



## AZ Stinger

antibiotics


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bionic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Singularity


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Torsion Physics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spin


----------



## AZ Stinger

tale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheerleaders


----------



## AZ Stinger

pom poms


----------



## NoobShooter

prep


----------



## AZ Stinger

ready


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whip


----------



## AZ Stinger

crack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fissure


----------



## AZ Stinger

climb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Achieve


----------



## AZ Stinger

fail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Congress


----------



## AZ Stinger

impeach


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cobbler


----------



## AZ Stinger

avoid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plague


----------



## AZ Stinger

bacteria


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Culture


----------



## AZ Stinger

shock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Awe


----------



## AZ Stinger

some


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All


----------



## AZ Stinger

none


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Habit


----------



## AZ Stinger

bad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lands


----------



## AZ Stinger

seas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heavy


----------



## AZ Stinger

load


----------



## e~shot

lift


----------



## AZ Stinger

squat


----------



## NoobShooter

splat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

STAT!


----------



## NoobShooter

ASAP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Syrup


----------



## NoobShooter

Pancake.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pecans


----------



## orcrender

maple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## AZ Stinger

daddy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mac


----------



## Imperial

'n cheese


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cabernet


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Vineyard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tasting


----------



## treefork

smelling


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Farts


----------



## NoobShooter

Beans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hummus


----------



## NoobShooter

Chips


----------



## AZ Stinger

dip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

skinny


----------



## SlingDaddy

minute


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dilute


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shaken


----------



## AZ Stinger

stirred


----------



## NoobShooter

Combined.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turbid


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Tepid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kulmbächer


----------



## NoobShooter

what?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mmmmm...


----------



## AZ Stinger

Campbell Soup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Good


----------



## treefork

yummy


----------



## AZ Stinger

bears


----------



## quarterinmynose

porridge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peas


----------



## treefork

beans


----------



## quarterinmynose

fart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elementary school


----------



## quarterinmynose

lunch box


----------



## treefork

cooler


----------



## orcrender

bouncer


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stripper


----------



## treefork

prostitute


----------



## NoobShooter

entrepreneur


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Release


----------



## AZ Stinger

catch


----------



## NoobShooter

baseball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steroids


----------



## NoobShooter

testosterone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rage


----------



## AZ Stinger

machine


----------



## GoodShot

Empire


----------



## AZ Stinger

Roman


----------



## SlingDaddy

Darth Vader


----------



## AZ Stinger

father


----------



## Imperial

abandonment


----------



## AZ Stinger

destitute


----------



## treefork

solo


----------



## quarterinmynose

unhindered


----------



## treefork

free


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fallacy


----------



## NoobShooter

certainty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sleep


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Beauty


----------



## SlingDaddy

beast


----------



## NoobShooter

X-men


----------



## orcrender

Spiderman


----------



## NoobShooter

Batman


----------



## orcrender

Flash


----------



## NoobShooter

Bazinga


----------



## treefork

bazooka


----------



## tnflipper52

rpg


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black ops


----------



## NoobShooter

MMO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

HMO


----------



## NoobShooter

PPO


----------



## AZ Stinger

deduction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shed


----------



## NoobShooter

Workshop


----------



## quarterinmynose

sawdust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mycelium


----------



## AZ Stinger

blocks


----------



## NoobShooter

Legos


----------



## treefork

plastic


----------



## AZ Stinger

wrap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silicone


----------



## AZ Stinger

breasts


----------



## NoobShooter

Ta-ta's


----------



## AZ Stinger

boobs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Friction


----------



## NoobShooter

Heat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Explosion


----------



## NoobShooter

Implosion.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vacuum


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Black Hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extra protection


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Intergalactic Warfare Insurance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acts of god


----------



## treefork

State Farm


----------



## NoobShooter

Tornado.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vortex


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Maelstrom


----------



## NoobShooter

Whirlpool.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Machine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Learning


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Instinct


----------



## NoobShooter

Center


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Zen


----------



## quarterinmynose

...*claps once*


----------



## NoobShooter

Chi


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Energy


----------



## AZ Stinger

positive


----------



## treefork

proton


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fission


----------



## NoobShooter

Nuclear.


----------



## orcrender

winter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skiing


----------



## NoobShooter

Slopes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bunny


----------



## NoobShooter

ranch


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

dip


----------



## quarterinmynose

shit


----------



## treefork

dung


----------



## NoobShooter

beetle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Volkswagen


----------



## AZ Stinger

Poop


----------



## AZ Stinger

or pop up


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Viagara


----------



## AZ Stinger

Erect


----------



## SlingDaddy

scaffolding


----------



## AZ Stinger

scale


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## NoobShooter

Lead.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dead


----------



## NoobShooter

Redemption.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fun in the first run


----------



## NoobShooter

Kinda


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mid-grade


----------



## NoobShooter

Premium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Chef's Laundry


----------



## AZ Stinger

bleach


----------



## NoobShooter

Bib


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imbibe


----------



## AZ Stinger

ingest


----------



## orcrender

smoke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## NoobShooter

Inferno.


----------



## orcrender

blazing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Saddles


----------



## NoobShooter

Leather


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gloves


----------



## NoobShooter

Exam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cough


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

No


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lube


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hell No


----------



## AZ Stinger

rectal


----------



## NoobShooter

Fecal.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Float


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Swim


----------



## NoobShooter

Chlorine.


----------



## AZ Stinger

bleach


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acetone


----------



## orcrender

alcohol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rohypnol


----------



## NoobShooter

sleep


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Anime


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seizures


----------



## treefork

epilepsy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helmet


----------



## treefork

cam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hidden


----------



## treefork

covert


----------



## NoobShooter

Ops.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Denial


----------



## AZ Stinger

lies


----------



## NoobShooter

Fibs


----------



## AZ Stinger

ribs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intercostals


----------



## NoobShooter

Space


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absence


----------



## orcrender

forgotten


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Expired


----------



## NoobShooter

Morals.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nada


----------



## NoobShooter

Napa


----------



## treefork

NASA


----------



## NoobShooter

Mars


----------



## AZ Stinger

Uranus


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Klingons


----------



## AZ Stinger

illegal aliens


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Home depot


----------



## AZ Stinger

hammer


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lost


----------



## NoobShooter

found


----------



## AZ Stinger

treasure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Covet


----------



## treefork

lust


----------



## AZ Stinger

desire


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## AZ Stinger

depression


----------



## treefork

happiness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molly


----------



## AZ Stinger

hatchet


----------



## quarterinmynose

fish


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cast


----------



## quarterinmynose

net


----------



## Imperial

zero


----------



## AZ Stinger

Coke


----------



## SlingDaddy

can


----------



## AZ Stinger

Killer


----------



## quarterinmynose

clowns


----------



## orcrender

space


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Balls


----------



## orcrender

brass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knuckles


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hedgehog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sonic


----------



## treefork

boom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## AZ Stinger

ball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

8


----------



## AZ Stinger

full


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Auto


----------



## AZ Stinger

burst


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cherry


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Picker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Course


----------



## orcrender

hunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skin


----------



## AZ Stinger

graft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corrupt


----------



## tnflipper52

George Soros


----------



## AZ Stinger

officials


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incompetence


----------



## SlingDaddy

management


----------



## AZ Stinger

labor


----------



## NoobShooter

Day


----------



## AZ Stinger

night


----------



## NoobShooter

Knight


----------



## treefork

King


----------



## orcrender

rook


----------



## Imperial

bottom


----------



## AZ Stinger

less


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chat


----------



## NoobShooter

room


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

mushroom


----------



## AZ Stinger

indian


----------



## NoobShooter

Motorcycle.


----------



## orcrender

motorcycle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rally


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cross


----------



## Imperial

word


----------



## AZ Stinger

Up


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

yours


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truly


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yours


----------



## Tentacle Toast

To behold


----------



## AZ Stinger

Love


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lust


----------



## AZ Stinger

dust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pixie


----------



## orcrender

elf


----------



## AZ Stinger

midget


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porn


----------



## SlingDaddy

star


----------



## Imperial

child


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Care


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

gummy


----------



## treefork

chewy


----------



## orcrender

jerky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boys


----------



## AZ Stinger

Toys


----------



## tnflipper52

Audi R6


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ronin


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Shinobi


----------



## AZ Stinger

ninja


----------



## treefork

warrior


----------



## NoobShooter

Samurai.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sword


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sword


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Decapitation


----------



## AZ Stinger

gore


----------



## NoobShooter

Zelda


----------



## AZ Stinger

fantasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jailbait


----------



## AZ Stinger

trouble


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Retainer


----------



## treefork

fee


----------



## AZ Stinger

Charge


----------



## orcrender

capacitor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flux


----------



## AZ Stinger

Klan


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## e~shot

mojo


----------



## AZ Stinger

Boogie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

PCP


----------



## AZ Stinger

Giddy up


----------



## treefork

go


----------



## Tentacle Toast

skidaddle


----------



## treefork

scram


----------



## AZ Stinger

Get


----------



## e~shot

got


----------



## AZ Stinger

Milk


----------



## treefork

breast


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nipple


----------



## Imperial

teat


----------



## e~shot

dent


----------



## treefork

ding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Collision


----------



## NoobShooter

Insurance.


----------



## treefork

crash


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

midnight-oil


----------



## orcrender

candle


----------



## NoobShooter

Yankee.


----------



## treefork

stadium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bratwurst


----------



## SlingDaddy

bockwurst


----------



## treefork

hot dog


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Beans


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bang


----------



## treefork

Big


----------



## NoobShooter

Theory


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Relativity


----------



## orcrender

strings


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fiddle


----------



## orcrender

bass


----------



## NoobShooter

Trout.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fishing


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lures


----------



## SlingDaddy

flies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crashes


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Racing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heartbeat


----------



## AZ Stinger

pulse


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Flutter


----------



## AZ Stinger

flitter


----------



## quarterinmynose

titter


----------



## treefork

liter


----------



## AZ Stinger

quart


----------



## treefork

forth


----------



## AZ Stinger

go


----------



## treefork

green


----------



## orcrender

advance


----------



## AZ Stinger

charge


----------



## quarterinmynose

drain


----------



## AZ Stinger

sink


----------



## treefork

tub


----------



## quarterinmynose

swim


----------



## AZ Stinger

paddle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shifter


----------



## AZ Stinger

floor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila...


----------



## AZ Stinger

savor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Relish


----------



## AZ Stinger

hot dog


----------



## treefork

hamburger


----------



## AZ Stinger

Whimpie


----------



## e~shot

burger


----------



## AZ Stinger

fries


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheddar


----------



## NoobShooter

Provolone


----------



## orcrender

brie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Proschuto


----------



## orcrender

country ham


----------



## e~shot

oven


----------



## NoobShooter

Baked.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Auschwitz


----------



## AZ Stinger

train


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Falconry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gauntlet


----------



## NoobShooter

Gloves


----------



## AZ Stinger

boxing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kangaroo


----------



## orcrender

croc


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

hunter


----------



## AZ Stinger

stalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Restraining order


----------



## AZ Stinger

probation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Officer


----------



## AZ Stinger

run


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

DMC


----------



## orcrender

BTO


----------



## AZ Stinger

ELO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

OLD!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Gold


----------



## e~shot

theraband


----------



## quarterinmynose

stretch


----------



## AZ Stinger

snap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plink


----------



## AZ Stinger

BB


----------



## NoobShooter

eye


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inter-occular pressure


----------



## NoobShooter

Google.


----------



## AZ Stinger

goggles


----------



## orcrender

swimming


----------



## e~shot

dive


----------



## AZ Stinger

bar


----------



## NoobShooter

Stool


----------



## SlingDaddy

sample


----------



## NoobShooter

Poop.


----------



## quarterinmynose

pop


----------



## NoobShooter

Weasel.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

All of government & it's agents


----------



## e~shot

Yikes!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reality tv


----------



## NoobShooter

Lame


----------



## e~shot

landmine


----------



## NoobShooter

Claymore.


----------



## orcrender

big sword


----------



## NoobShooter

Stick


----------



## orcrender

escrima


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shilelagh


----------



## treefork

St. Patrick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snakes


----------



## SlingDaddy

ladders


----------



## treefork

chutes


----------



## NoobShooter

Deploy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stop loss


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Involuntary


----------



## AZ Stinger

twitch


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Tick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spider


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

CanAm


----------



## orcrender

racing


----------



## AZ Stinger

oval


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Orbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

circle


----------



## orcrender

coven


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Goth chicks


----------



## AZ Stinger

freak


----------



## orcrender

out


----------



## AZ Stinger

doors


----------



## treefork

Jim Morrison


----------



## SlingDaddy

Montmartre


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marti Gras


----------



## AZ Stinger

boobs


----------



## treefork

beads


----------



## AZ Stinger

bands


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absinthe


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## treefork

buck


----------



## AZ Stinger

knife


----------



## treefork

shank


----------



## AZ Stinger

jail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

House


----------



## treefork

crib


----------



## AZ Stinger

cry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whine


----------



## treefork

laugh


----------



## AZ Stinger

chuckle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chortle


----------



## AZ Stinger

giggle


----------



## treefork

wiggle


----------



## AZ Stinger

squirm


----------



## treefork

worm


----------



## Imperial

rodman


----------



## AZ Stinger

cast


----------



## e~shot

rod


----------



## SlingDaddy

back


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleasure


----------



## treefork

bliss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extacy


----------



## e~shot

intox


----------



## treefork

detox


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Liver


----------



## GoodShot

Spots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hot


----------



## NoobShooter

Flashes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raging c***


----------



## treefork

:iono:


----------



## orcrender

haunting


----------



## AZ Stinger

scary


----------



## NoobShooter

Horror


----------



## AZ Stinger

show


----------



## treefork

Haloween


----------



## AZ Stinger

ghost


----------



## NoobShooter

Busters


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bunny


----------



## NoobShooter

Babs


----------



## AZ Stinger

stocks


----------



## treefork

bonds


----------



## AZ Stinger

cuffs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Basement


----------



## NoobShooter

Kidnapped.


----------



## AZ Stinger

ransom


----------



## NoobShooter

Letter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Note


----------



## AZ Stinger

book


----------



## orcrender

candle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Flame


----------



## orcrender

retardant


----------



## AZ Stinger

resistance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drag


----------



## AZ Stinger

Race


----------



## NoobShooter

Street


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## AZ Stinger

Battle


----------



## treefork

war


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oil


----------



## AZ Stinger

Zone


----------



## treefork

safe


----------



## AZ Stinger

cracker


----------



## treefork

cheese


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mouse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hantavirus


----------



## AZ Stinger

Infection


----------



## orcrender

injection


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rejection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tissue


----------



## AZ Stinger

Blow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Straw


----------



## AZ Stinger

Razor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hookers


----------



## treefork

pimps


----------



## AZ Stinger

Money


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vicious cycle


----------



## AZ Stinger

chase


----------



## Imperial

skirts


----------



## treefork

babes


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nylons


----------



## e~shot

polymer


----------



## AZ Stinger

substance


----------



## SlingDaddy

abuse


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Bruise


----------



## GoodShot

Lee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On


----------



## NoobShooter

Dion


----------



## tnflipper52

Sanders


----------



## NoobShooter

Ford. (Local ford dealership)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fix or repair daily (they prefer the local Ford dealer)...


----------



## AZ Stinger

belt


----------



## NoobShooter

Leather


----------



## AZ Stinger

lace


----------



## NoobShooter

Nighty.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stained


----------



## AZ Stinger

varnish


----------



## orcrender

marine


----------



## NightKnight

military


----------



## orcrender

bearing


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Weight


----------



## AZ Stinger

lifter


----------



## orcrender

cam


----------



## AZ Stinger

vid


----------



## NoobShooter

IED


----------



## AZ Stinger

RIP


----------



## NoobShooter

Ghost


----------



## Imperial

spirit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heart


----------



## AZ Stinger

Balls


----------



## NoobShooter

Bollocks.


----------



## orcrender

brass


----------



## AZ Stinger

ivory


----------



## Tentacle Toast

4 gauge


----------



## e~shot

piercing


----------



## AZ Stinger

nipple


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## AZ Stinger

thigh


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fondle


----------



## e~shot

cupid


----------



## AZ Stinger

arrow


----------



## SlingDaddy

fletching


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Bowyer.


----------



## AZ Stinger

craftsman


----------



## orcrender

longbow


----------



## AZ Stinger

arrow


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Bodkin.


----------



## AZ Stinger

spike


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

UFC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

MMA (Man on Man Action)


----------



## AZ Stinger

grapple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grapes & apples


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cranberries


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ireland


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Emerald


----------



## AZ Stinger

city


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smog


----------



## AZ Stinger

fog


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Horror


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## treefork

horse head


----------



## AZ Stinger

Godfather


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zoot suit


----------



## AZ Stinger

spats


----------



## e~shot

ankle


----------



## AZ Stinger

bone


----------



## e~shot

fracture


----------



## NoobShooter

Fracking.


----------



## AZ Stinger

drill


----------



## e~shot

bit


----------



## AZ Stinger

bite


----------



## e~shot

digital


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Foxglove


----------



## e~shot

garden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grow room


----------



## AZ Stinger

Buds


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brownies


----------



## AZ Stinger

baked


----------



## SlingDaddy

beans


----------



## e~shot

bread


----------



## AZ Stinger

moolah


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Cash.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Johnny


----------



## e~shot

white


----------



## treefork

lightning


----------



## e~shot

thunder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clap


----------



## orcrender

Penicillin


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## orcrender

glass


----------



## AZ Stinger

beads


----------



## treefork

marbles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Liquid or solid?


----------



## AZ Stinger

drops


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drips


----------



## treefork

leak


----------



## AZ Stinger

Radiator


----------



## treefork

fluid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Druid


----------



## AZ Stinger

Droid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Not-so-smart phone


----------



## treefork

telegraph


----------



## AZ Stinger

keys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Picks


----------



## AZ Stinger

lotto


----------



## e~shot

numbers


----------



## AZ Stinger

letters


----------



## treefork

mail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chain


----------



## treefork

gang


----------



## AZ Stinger

gang


----------



## treefork

bang


----------



## AZ Stinger

ahhh ya got me treefork


----------



## AZ Stinger

Big


----------



## treefork

quick


----------



## AZ Stinger

fast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Me


----------



## AZ Stinger

ow


----------



## Imperial

ouch


----------



## SlingDaddy

slapstick


----------



## Imperial

chapstick


----------



## quarterinmynose

bees


----------



## treefork

wax


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On


----------



## orcrender

wax


----------



## AZ Stinger

off


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

switch


----------



## AZ Stinger

Electric


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chair


----------



## SlingDaddy

man


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Machine


----------



## Imperial

bionic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cyborg


----------



## AZ Stinger

fantasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Island


----------



## e~shot

Sri Lanka


----------



## orcrender

Clark


----------



## e~shot

satellite


----------



## NoobShooter

Dish.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Direct


----------



## SlingDaddy

marketing


----------



## AZ Stinger

ploy


----------



## SlingDaddy

plot


----------



## Imperial

grave


----------



## e~shot

dark


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Other side of the tracks


----------



## tnflipper52

Da Hood


----------



## orcrender

red light


----------



## e~shot

stop


----------



## NoobShooter

Start


----------



## treefork

fresh


----------



## AZ Stinger

baked


----------



## NoobShooter

Bread


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Butter


----------



## NoobShooter

Beans


----------



## treefork

navy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Village people


----------



## orcrender

cowboy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hick


----------



## NoobShooter

Up.


----------



## SlingDaddy

down


----------



## NoobShooter

Low


----------



## SlingDaddy

rider


----------



## Imperial

raza


----------



## SlingDaddy

Wu Tang


----------



## NoobShooter

Clan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

gorillaz


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mist


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mist


----------



## NoobShooter

Sierra


----------



## treefork

Nevada


----------



## NoobShooter

Vegas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bunny ranch


----------



## AZ Stinger

girls


----------



## treefork

chicks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cherries


----------



## treefork

virgins


----------



## SlingDaddy

martyr


----------



## treefork

hero


----------



## AZ Stinger

Zero


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absolute


----------



## AZ Stinger

vodka


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black Russians


----------



## treefork

Smirnoff


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kalashnikov


----------



## e~shot

AK47


----------



## Tentacle Toast

1216


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tactical


----------



## e~shot

hi tech


----------



## AZ Stinger

cutting edge


----------



## SlingDaddy

blade


----------



## AZ Stinger

meat


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rum


----------



## e~shot

sugarcane


----------



## AZ Stinger

crop


----------



## e~shot

corn


----------



## AZ Stinger

pop


----------



## e~shot

shot


----------



## AZ Stinger

bleed


----------



## e~shot

period


----------



## NoobShooter

Menstrual


----------



## e~shot

cup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

2 girls 1


----------



## orcrender

breakup


----------



## treefork

divorce


----------



## NoobShooter

Separated.


----------



## treefork

divided


----------



## NoobShooter

Multiply.


----------



## SlingDaddy

rabbits


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dinner


----------



## treefork

plate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diamond


----------



## SlingDaddy

geezer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tectonic


----------



## AZ Stinger

construction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Caterpillar


----------



## e~shot

butterfly


----------



## AZ Stinger

evolve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Transcend


----------



## AZ Stinger

Beatles


----------



## treefork

history


----------



## e~shot

repeats


----------



## treefork

itself


----------



## e~shot

automatic


----------



## treefork

transmission


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## AZ Stinger

waves


----------



## e~shot

frequency


----------



## AZ Stinger

pitch


----------



## e~shot

Voice


----------



## AZ Stinger

yodel


----------



## GoodShot

Rice


----------



## AZ Stinger

paddy


----------



## e~shot

mud


----------



## SlingDaddy

muck


----------



## AZ Stinger

stuck


----------



## Imperial

glued


----------



## e~shot

computer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Modulation


----------



## e~shot

FM


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hard LoL


----------



## NoobShooter

Hat.


----------



## AZ Stinger

brim


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inbox


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elementary school lunch


----------



## NoobShooter

Pizza


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheese


----------



## NoobShooter

Provolone.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Gouda


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smoked


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ripped


----------



## e~shot

off


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Odd


----------



## e~shot

even


----------



## AZ Stinger

Level


----------



## e~shot

sprit


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sail


----------



## SlingDaddy

away


----------



## AZ Stinger

far


----------



## Imperial

distance


----------



## e~shot

remote


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Detonate


----------



## NoobShooter

eruption


----------



## e~shot

lava


----------



## NoobShooter

Magma.


----------



## e~shot

rock


----------



## NoobShooter

Alcatraz.


----------



## e~shot

island


----------



## NoobShooter

Desolate.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yet all undaunted


----------



## tnflipper52

Courageous


----------



## AZ Stinger

cat


----------



## NoobShooter

Fish.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flounder


----------



## AZ Stinger

bottom feeder


----------



## orcrender

codfather


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ha..(blue) marlin brando


----------



## NoobShooter

Mafia


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Russian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Saiga


----------



## AZ Stinger

shotgun


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Wedding


----------



## AZ Stinger

Divorce


----------



## SlingDaddy

alimony


----------



## AZ Stinger

Broke


----------



## SlingDaddy

skint


----------



## AZ Stinger

poor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ghetto


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pimp


----------



## orcrender

mobile


----------



## NoobShooter

Phone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

i


----------



## e~shot

pad


----------



## NoobShooter

tampon


----------



## Btoon84

gross


----------



## e~shot

nett


----------



## NoobShooter

income


----------



## e~shot

tax


----------



## AZ Stinger

Debt


----------



## e~shot

owed


----------



## SlingDaddy

money


----------



## e~shot

rich


----------



## AZ Stinger

Forbes


----------



## e~shot

magazine


----------



## AZ Stinger

rifle


----------



## e~shot

scope


----------



## AZ Stinger

crosshairs


----------



## Imperial

extensions


----------



## e~shot

add ons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Over done


----------



## e~shot

steroid


----------



## Btoon84

Rage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Road


----------



## AZ Stinger

rash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

One-night-stand


----------



## Tentacle Toast

One-night-stand


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Friend


----------



## e~shot

partner


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Business


----------



## e~shot

corporation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Greed


----------



## treefork

Pride


----------



## NoobShooter

Seven


----------



## treefork

deadly


----------



## NoobShooter

Sins


----------



## Btoon84

Religion


----------



## orcrender

church


----------



## SlingDaddy

organ


----------



## Btoon84

Liver


----------



## AZ Stinger

foe


----------



## AZ Stinger

okay transplant


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Diaspora


----------



## AZ Stinger

movement


----------



## treefork

change


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

nickel


----------



## Btoon84

Five


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sack


----------



## tnflipper52

quarterback


----------



## SlingDaddy

cheerleader


----------



## Tentacle Toast

trouble


----------



## SlingDaddy

double


----------



## AZ Stinger

store


----------



## treefork

front


----------



## AZ Stinger

crime


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spree


----------



## Btoon84

Candy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## NoobShooter

Diabetes.


----------



## quarterinmynose

blood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erythropoietin


----------



## e~shot

hormone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...don't pay her...


----------



## e~shot

infertility


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In-vitro


----------



## e~shot

lab


----------



## Imperial

meth


----------



## e~shot

pill


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dose


----------



## MAV

measure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calibrate


----------



## AZ Stinger

milimeter


----------



## Imperial

microscopic


----------



## e~shot

zoom


----------



## treefork

baits


----------



## e~shot

lure


----------



## AZ Stinger

spinner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tilt-o-whirl


----------



## orcrender

silver bullet


----------



## Imperial

werewolf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Full moon


----------



## AZ Stinger

Howl


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

now


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Space-time continuum


----------



## e~shot

Mathematica


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fluid dynamics


----------



## NoobShooter

Hydraulics.

Btw. I like the new avatar Toast....


----------



## e~shot

suspension


----------



## Imperial

gallows


----------



## e~shot

hang


----------



## NoobShooter

death


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cryogenic preservation.........

...thanks for the compliment, noobshooter; at the store the other day, & my daughter comes up to me with that figure in her hand "will you get this for me PLEASE?!"...how could I resist...


----------



## e~shot

taxidermy


----------



## treefork

stuff


----------



## Tentacle Toast

False advertising


----------



## NoobShooter

Diet coke


----------



## Btoon84

Overweight


----------



## orcrender

flabby


----------



## NoobShooter

Tubby


----------



## SlingDaddy

corpulent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Purulent


----------



## AZ Stinger

discharge


----------



## NoobShooter

Pus.


----------



## AZ Stinger

weep


----------



## NoobShooter

Funeral


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pyre


----------



## NoobShooter

Ceremony.


----------



## orcrender

wedding


----------



## NoobShooter

Prison


----------



## AZ Stinger

Walls


----------



## NoobShooter

Fort.


----------



## GoodShot

Build


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Construct


----------



## AZ Stinger

destroy


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Desire


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wants


----------



## treefork

needs


----------



## NoobShooter

few.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Proud


----------



## AZ Stinger

money


----------



## NoobShooter

Evil.


----------



## treefork

devil


----------



## NoobShooter

Diablo


----------



## treefork

Satan


----------



## AZ Stinger

Red


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coat


----------



## NoobShooter

Shiny.


----------



## AZ Stinger

sheen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glare


----------



## NoobShooter

blinding


----------



## AZ Stinger

sun


----------



## e~shot

hot


----------



## treefork

babes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toyland


----------



## NoobShooter

musical


----------



## e~shot

instuments


----------



## orcrender

surgical


----------



## NoobShooter

Steel.


----------



## orcrender

forged


----------



## NoobShooter

Checks


----------



## e~shot

deposits


----------



## AZ Stinger

withdrawl


----------



## NoobShooter

Drugs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escape


----------



## NoobShooter

Jailbreak.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jailbait


----------



## treefork

pedophile


----------



## NoobShooter

Playground.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Children


----------



## NoobShooter

Corn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bread


----------



## NoobShooter

Sticks


----------



## AZ Stinger

stones


----------



## NoobShooter

bones


----------



## AZ Stinger

shatter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shidooby


----------



## treefork

Rolling Stones


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dinosaurs


----------



## treefork

prehistoric


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Petrified


----------



## AZ Stinger

rock


----------



## treefork

paper


----------



## AZ Stinger

news


----------



## treefork

sports


----------



## tnflipper52

Coat


----------



## AZ Stinger

armor


----------



## SlingDaddy

piercing


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

tatoos


----------



## AZ Stinger

ink


----------



## NoobShooter

Octopus..


----------



## AZ Stinger

calamari


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sushi


----------



## AZ Stinger

knife


----------



## NoobShooter

BLADE


----------



## AZ Stinger

grass


----------



## NoobShooter

Bermuda


----------



## AZ Stinger

triangle


----------



## NoobShooter

Square


----------



## AZ Stinger

off


----------



## treefork

true


----------



## AZ Stinger

fact


----------



## treefork

fiction


----------



## AZ Stinger

burn


----------



## NoobShooter

victim.


----------



## AZ Stinger

rights


----------



## NoobShooter

Legal.


----------



## e~shot

lawyer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Up


----------



## treefork

top


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Less


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## orcrender

pole


----------



## e~shot

north


----------



## AZ Stinger

south


----------



## e~shot

west


----------



## AZ Stinger

indian


----------



## e~shot

caribbean


----------



## AZ Stinger

tour


----------



## e~shot

cruise


----------



## AZ Stinger

ship


----------



## e~shot

fishing


----------



## NoobShooter

Phishing


----------



## Imperial

malware


----------



## e~shot

hack


----------



## NoobShooter

Apple


----------



## SlingDaddy

Eden


----------



## Btoon84

Garden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Winter


----------



## orcrender

summer


----------



## e~shot

beach


----------



## orcrender

bunny


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ski


----------



## NoobShooter

Slope.


----------



## e~shot

down


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hip


----------



## NoobShooter

Roof


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bark


----------



## AZ Stinger

howl


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Luna


----------



## NoobShooter

Sailormoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gundam


----------



## NoobShooter

Toonami


----------



## orcrender

Bleach


----------



## NoobShooter

Cowboy bebop.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

FLCL


----------



## NoobShooter

Haruko


----------



## Btoon84

Japanese


----------



## AZ Stinger

Toys


----------



## NoobShooter

Lego's


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lincoln logs


----------



## Imperial

jenga


----------



## NoobShooter

Crash


----------



## AZ Stinger

lose


----------



## NoobShooter

Biggest


----------



## FryDaddy

brightest


----------



## AZ Stinger

star


----------



## Berkshire bred

aliens


----------



## FryDaddy

Search


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Party


----------



## FryDaddy

Time


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

illusion


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Sorcery.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Gandalf


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hobbit


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Feet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Standard


----------



## FryDaddy

metric


----------



## e~shot

system


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Component


----------



## AZ Stinger

Unit


----------



## SlingDaddy

squad


----------



## AZ Stinger

geek


----------



## Imperial

nerd


----------



## AZ Stinger

glasses


----------



## tnflipper52

pocket protecter


----------



## SlingDaddy

pocket predator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Love


----------



## SlingDaddy

shack


----------



## e~shot

cottage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Industry


----------



## e~shot

handmade


----------



## orcrender

heirloom


----------



## treefork

valuable


----------



## e~shot

antique


----------



## treefork

rare


----------



## e~shot

African Blackwood


----------



## AZ Stinger

exotic


----------



## NoobShooter

Dancers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Dancer


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

*oops, system lag*

Belly


----------



## AZ Stinger

pole


----------



## NoobShooter

Stripper


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

paint


----------



## NoobShooter

Automotive.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Pagani


----------



## AZ Stinger

meatballs


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sub


----------



## NoobShooter

Way


----------



## AZ Stinger

submerge


----------



## NoobShooter

Drown


----------



## AZ Stinger

resuscitate


----------



## treefork

paramedic


----------



## NoobShooter

Ambulance.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hearst


----------



## Imperial

last ride


----------



## orcrender

Norton


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bonneville


----------



## AZ Stinger

Salt Flats


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Land Speed Record


----------



## AZ Stinger

sound barrier


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Chuck Yeager


----------



## treefork

sonic boom


----------



## AZ Stinger

quake


----------



## orcrender

shake


----------



## AZ Stinger

rattle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strike


----------



## treefork

Force


----------



## e~shot

air


----------



## GIRLYPANTS

breathe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deeply


----------



## e~shot

penetrate


----------



## AZ Stinger

deeply


----------



## Imperial

fill


----------



## AZ Stinger

land


----------



## NoobShooter

owner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Operator


----------



## orcrender

seal


----------



## treefork

navy


----------



## NoobShooter

Blue


----------



## SlingDaddy

Skeen


----------



## e~shot

legend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myth


----------



## NoobShooter

Mystical.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enchanted


----------



## NoobShooter

Forest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushroom


----------



## NoobShooter

Toadstool


----------



## AZ Stinger

moss


----------



## treefork

algae


----------



## NoobShooter

Bloom.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Orchard


----------



## orcrender

vineyard


----------



## NoobShooter

Grapes


----------



## orcrender

muscadine


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cabernet


----------



## treefork

merlot


----------



## NoobShooter

Nasty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uncouth


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Rude


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jerk


----------



## AZ Stinger

Off


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Power


----------



## AZ Stinger

Surge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Proliferate


----------



## treefork

populate


----------



## SlingDaddy

rabbits


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hosenfeffer (?)


----------



## treefork

stew


----------



## SlingDaddy

pot


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stew


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sauce


----------



## treefork

barbecue


----------



## Berkshire bred

burgers


----------



## treefork

grill


----------



## e~shot

charcoal


----------



## treefork

brisket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Biscuit


----------



## treefork

gravy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wavy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Surf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turf


----------



## NoobShooter

Tires


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tread


----------



## Imperial

lightly


----------



## AZ Stinger

softly


----------



## Imperial

caress


----------



## e~shot

gentle


----------



## SlingDaddy

push


----------



## e~shot

contraction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lochia


----------



## AZ Stinger

birth


----------



## NoobShooter

Debt.


----------



## SlingDaddy

crisis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Opportunity


----------



## NoobShooter

Missed


----------



## AZ Stinger

gone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evaded


----------



## NoobShooter

Eluded.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Secluded


----------



## NoobShooter

Island


----------



## AZ Stinger

fantasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fetish


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Catnip


----------



## NoobShooter

Cat


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cool


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clean


----------



## AZ Stinger

mister


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Missed her


----------



## AZ Stinger

Not


----------



## Berkshire bred

knot


----------



## Imperial

bondage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Latex


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tubes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Centrifuge


----------



## e~shot

rotation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shift


----------



## e~shot

key


----------



## AZ Stinger

hole


----------



## e~shot

man


----------



## NoobShooter

moon


----------



## e~shot

calender


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bump


----------



## AZ Stinger

speed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skid plate


----------



## e~shot

protection


----------



## NoobShooter

condom


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## NoobShooter

bands


----------



## AZ Stinger

rock


----------



## e~shot

star


----------



## AZ Stinger

galaxy


----------



## e~shot

samsung


----------



## AZ Stinger

Android


----------



## e~shot

linux


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Penguin


----------



## treefork

Joker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cat woman


----------



## NoobShooter

Batman.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gadgets


----------



## NoobShooter

Inspector.


----------



## NoobShooter

-


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Breasts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nubile


----------



## AZ Stinger

nymph


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sprite


----------



## AZ Stinger

coke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wired


----------



## AZ Stinger

sound


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## orcrender

free


----------



## treefork

loose


----------



## orcrender

sloppy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seconds


----------



## treefork

rejects


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cast offs


----------



## treefork

out casts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Misfits


----------



## GoodShot

Keeper


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## AZ Stinger

trouble


----------



## e~shot

maker


----------



## treefork

builder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Demolition


----------



## SlingDaddy

derby


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roller


----------



## AZ Stinger

high


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stakes


----------



## orcrender

vampires


----------



## AZ Stinger

darkness


----------



## orcrender

moonlight


----------



## AZ Stinger

shadow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Camouflage


----------



## AZ Stinger

stalk


----------



## SlingDaddy

prey


----------



## AZ Stinger

kill


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Zombies


----------



## AZ Stinger

dead


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

head


----------



## treefork

case


----------



## AZ Stinger

gun


----------



## NoobShooter

skeet.


----------



## AZ Stinger

fast


----------



## SlingDaddy

moving


----------



## AZ Stinger

beer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barleywine


----------



## AZ Stinger

burp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Methane


----------



## AZ Stinger

gas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lighting


----------



## treefork

thunder


----------



## AZ Stinger

Crack


----------



## treefork

pipe


----------



## AZ Stinger

buzz


----------



## treefork

kill


----------



## AZ Stinger

destroy


----------



## treefork

rebuild


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perfect circle


----------



## treefork

compass


----------



## AZ Stinger

renovate


----------



## AZ Stinger

Oh crap.....magnetic


----------



## NoobShooter

poles


----------



## GoodShot

Fishing


----------



## AZ Stinger

lures


----------



## SlingDaddy

doom


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## SlingDaddy

word association


----------



## AZ Stinger

forever


----------



## e~shot

Bananagrams


----------



## Imperial

shenanigans


----------



## e~shot

deceive


----------



## SlingDaddy

government


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## e~shot

money


----------



## NoobShooter

currency


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Women post_apocalyps


----------



## orcrender

harem


----------



## e~shot

polygynous


----------



## NoobShooter

Complicated


----------



## AZ Stinger

simple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Minds of police & politicians


----------



## NoobShooter

Hippie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrous


----------



## Btoon84

Fun!


----------



## NoobShooter

Party


----------



## AZ Stinger

police


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corrupt


----------



## AZ Stinger

bribe


----------



## orcrender

lube


----------



## AZ Stinger

Grease


----------



## Imperial

monkey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zoo


----------



## AZ Stinger

cage


----------



## Btoon84

Nicholas


----------



## AZ Stinger

movie


----------



## SlingDaddy

business


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Usual


----------



## AZ Stinger

establishment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The man


----------



## AZ Stinger

police


----------



## NoobShooter

Sting (singer)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sewing machine


----------



## AZ Stinger

needle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweet lady H


----------



## AZ Stinger

horse


----------



## orcrender

buggy


----------



## e~shot

4 wheel


----------



## AZ Stinger

drive


----------



## e~shot

hard


----------



## AZ Stinger

knocks


----------



## e~shot

door


----------



## AZ Stinger

way


----------



## e~shot

sub


----------



## AZ Stinger

merge


----------



## e~shot

mail


----------



## AZ Stinger

female


----------



## e~shot

gender


----------



## AZ Stinger

sex


----------



## e~shot

porn


----------



## AZ Stinger

video


----------



## e~shot

YouTube


----------



## Imperial

pornotube


----------



## e~shot

adult


----------



## NoobShooter

situations


----------



## e~shot

SWAT


----------



## NoobShooter

smack


----------



## e~shot

kiss


----------



## NoobShooter

Factor.


----------



## e~shot

risk


----------



## NoobShooter

Clue


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## NoobShooter

Board


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zoning


----------



## NoobShooter

REsidential


----------



## e~shot

practice


----------



## NoobShooter

Private


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Consultation


----------



## NoobShooter

Lawyer


----------



## e~shot

court


----------



## treefork

date


----------



## e~shot

gregorian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calender


----------



## NoobShooter

Fiscal.


----------



## treefork

year


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rascal


----------



## NoobShooter

Flatt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Noise


----------



## AZ Stinger

maker


----------



## NoobShooter

Baker


----------



## AZ Stinger

cake


----------



## NoobShooter

Uranium.


----------



## AZ Stinger

ore


----------



## NoobShooter

Iron


----------



## AZ Stinger

branding


----------



## NoobShooter

Commercialize.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ruin


----------



## NoobShooter

Ancient.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aliens


----------



## AZ Stinger

creatures


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unidentifiable


----------



## AZ Stinger

mystery


----------



## orcrender

females


----------



## SlingDaddy

species


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sub


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mariner


----------



## treefork

torpedo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Depth charge


----------



## AZ Stinger

eruption


----------



## AZ Stinger

eruption


----------



## treefork

volcano


----------



## steeltree

lava


----------



## AZ Stinger

Flow


----------



## treefork

current


----------



## Imperial

A.C.


----------



## e~shot

DC


----------



## AZ Stinger

voltage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amperage


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jolt


----------



## e~shot

cola


----------



## AZ Stinger

fizz


----------



## e~shot

cocktail


----------



## AZ Stinger

relax


----------



## e~shot

hammock


----------



## AZ Stinger

trees


----------



## e~shot

coconut


----------



## AZ Stinger

husk


----------



## e~shot

isabgol


----------



## treefork

cleanse


----------



## e~shot

detox


----------



## tnflipper52

withdrawals


----------



## SlingDaddy

contraception


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alias


----------



## treefork

other


----------



## e~shot

alternative


----------



## treefork

Rock


----------



## e~shot

stone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ignatius


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tinder


----------



## e~shot

char cloth


----------



## treefork

magnesium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Milligram


----------



## e~shot

metric


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Matriculate


----------



## e~shot

academic


----------



## AZ Stinger

studies


----------



## Imperial

educated


----------



## treefork

schooled


----------



## AZ Stinger

degree


----------



## treefork

Fahrenheit


----------



## AZ Stinger

mercury


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vapour


----------



## orcrender

lamp


----------



## AZ Stinger

electronic cigarette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweet salvation


----------



## treefork

Freedom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fallacy


----------



## AZ Stinger

lies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rise


----------



## treefork

rebellion


----------



## AZ Stinger

anarchy


----------



## orcrender

politics


----------



## treefork

evil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Necessary


----------



## e~shot

essential


----------



## treefork

vitimins


----------



## e~shot

supplements


----------



## treefork

nutrition


----------



## e~shot

fruits


----------



## AZ Stinger

nuts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disassociated


----------



## treefork

traumatized


----------



## AZ Stinger

shock


----------



## treefork

awe


----------



## SlingDaddy

worship


----------



## AZ Stinger

pray


----------



## e~shot

peace


----------



## AZ Stinger

war


----------



## e~shot

nuclear


----------



## AZ Stinger

fallout


----------



## e~shot

little boy


----------



## AZ Stinger

bomb


----------



## e~shot

blast


----------



## AZ Stinger

party


----------



## e~shot

3rd


----------



## AZ Stinger

politics


----------



## Imperial

anarchy


----------



## e~shot

corrupt


----------



## Btoon84

Riot


----------



## e~shot

tear gas


----------



## Btoon84

Molotov cocktail


----------



## AZ Stinger

cosmo


----------



## e~shot

universe


----------



## Btoon84

Copernicus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hieronymus


----------



## e~shot

sacred


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defiled


----------



## NoobShooter

raped


----------



## e~shot

boy friend


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## e~shot

handbag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cancer


----------



## NoobShooter

Prostate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prostrate


----------



## AZ Stinger

rubber glove


----------



## treefork

cough


----------



## NoobShooter

Cold


----------



## treefork

beer


----------



## orcrender

brew


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strange


----------



## AZ Stinger

cream


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soda


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pop


----------



## orcrender

shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spent


----------



## AZ Stinger

played


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laid


----------



## Imperial

emotionally


----------



## treefork

charged


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Negatively


----------



## SlingDaddy

affected


----------



## AZ Stinger

cheat


----------



## Imperial

swindle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Con


----------



## Imperial

obama


----------



## treefork

care


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Empathize


----------



## AZ Stinger

pity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Modern priorities


----------



## e~shot

effects


----------



## orcrender

sound


----------



## e~shot

stereo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Surround


----------



## NoobShooter

flanked


----------



## AZ Stinger

Screwed


----------



## e~shot

pain


----------



## AZ Stinger

gain


----------



## treefork

loss


----------



## e~shot

toss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Launch


----------



## AZ Stinger

shoot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pluck


----------



## AZ Stinger

shuck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chuck


----------



## NoobShooter

Norris


----------



## AZ Stinger

Texas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steers


----------



## NoobShooter

Steak


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gorgonzola


----------



## AZ Stinger

Roping


----------



## AZ Stinger

wrong page culture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Theology


----------



## orcrender

demonology


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Los Angeles


----------



## AZ Stinger

Angels


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fairies


----------



## AZ Stinger

Moondust


----------



## orcrender

stellar


----------



## e~shot

emanating


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Radiating


----------



## e~shot

spectrum


----------



## AZ Stinger

rainbow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Refraction


----------



## e~shot

prism


----------



## SlingDaddy

dark side of the moon


----------



## AZ Stinger

Echoes


----------



## e~shot

mountain


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mississippi


----------



## e~shot

Morgan Freeman


----------



## AZ Stinger

green


----------



## bullseyeben!

Snoop dog


----------



## e~shot

singer


----------



## treefork

voice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lilt


----------



## orcrender

Eire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

County


----------



## orcrender

cork


----------



## GoodShot

Screw


----------



## AZ Stinger

wood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pecker


----------



## AZ Stinger

tree


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baobob


----------



## MissLace

Muscles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Origins


----------



## AZ Stinger

beginnings


----------



## treefork

genesis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sega


----------



## treefork

mega


----------



## AZ Stinger

millions


----------



## orcrender

wasted


----------



## treefork

drunk


----------



## NoobShooter

beer


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## treefork

pub


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inn


----------



## Ttnc

Out


----------



## Imperial

closet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rainbow


----------



## AZ Stinger

gay


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chipper


----------



## AZ Stinger

sprite


----------



## treefork

soda


----------



## e~shot

pop


----------



## AZ Stinger

bang


----------



## treefork

boom


----------



## e~shot

sonic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## e~shot

walking


----------



## Btoon84

Limping


----------



## e~shot

stress fracture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disappointment


----------



## treefork

joy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ode


----------



## treefork

toad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stool


----------



## Btoon84

Jenkem


----------



## e~shot

potty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dribble


----------



## treefork

bounce


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reverberate


----------



## treefork

echo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Location


----------



## treefork

coordinates


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vector


----------



## AZ Stinger

Victor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spoils


----------



## AZ Stinger

riches


----------



## Imperial

materialistic


----------



## AZ Stinger

stupid


----------



## SlingDaddy

dumb


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bells


----------



## e~shot

church


----------



## AZ Stinger

steeple


----------



## e~shot

cathedral


----------



## AZ Stinger

towers


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## AZ Stinger

static


----------



## e~shot

dynamic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fluid


----------



## e~shot

solid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plasma


----------



## NoobShooter

Cutter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Box


----------



## NoobShooter

Jack in the


----------



## e~shot

junk food


----------



## NoobShooter

Twinkies


----------



## orcrender

snowballs


----------



## SlingDaddy

thermal underwear


----------



## e~shot

long


----------



## orcrender

johns


----------



## NoobShooter

Hooker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Experiment


----------



## NoobShooter

Philadelphia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

AIDS


----------



## NoobShooter

Blood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tartare


----------



## AZ Stinger

tenderloin


----------



## NoobShooter

Pork


----------



## AZ Stinger

smoked


----------



## NoobShooter

Hickory.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mice


----------



## NoobShooter

Clock


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Illusion


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Universe


----------



## NoobShooter

Grand


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Biscuits


----------



## NoobShooter

Gravy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Train


----------



## AZ Stinger

tracks


----------



## tnflipper52

Recording


----------



## NoobShooter

Heroin.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bliss


----------



## AZ Stinger

nod


----------



## NoobShooter

Wave


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rave


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rant


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tirade


----------



## AZ Stinger

Child


----------



## NoobShooter

adolescence .


----------



## Imperial

slingshot users :lol:


----------



## AZ Stinger

Marksman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sniper


----------



## NoobShooter

sharpshooter


----------



## Imperial

brett hart


----------



## AZ Stinger

acting


----------



## e~shot

movie


----------



## AZ Stinger

popcorn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Butter


----------



## AZ Stinger

Peanut


----------



## e~shot

salmonella


----------



## AZ Stinger

raw


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dog


----------



## AZ Stinger

hot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tamales


----------



## e~shot

Mexico


----------



## Imperial

cartels


----------



## e~shot

cocaine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snow


----------



## e~shot

man


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wild


----------



## NoobShooter

thing


----------



## treefork

miss


----------



## NoobShooter

Delaware


----------



## e~shot

river


----------



## treefork

raft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adrift


----------



## e~shot

Adventure


----------



## NoobShooter

Expedition.


----------



## AZ Stinger

team


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Safari


----------



## AZ Stinger

jeep


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cherokee


----------



## NoobShooter

Indian


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Motorcycle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heaven


----------



## NoobShooter

Fun


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cosmos


----------



## AZ Stinger

vodka


----------



## NoobShooter

Grey goose


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Amnesia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absentia


----------



## treefork

drug


----------



## NoobShooter

Drag


----------



## treefork

race


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Master


----------



## treefork

seargent


----------



## NoobShooter

Military.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waste


----------



## AZ Stinger

sewage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meth


----------



## NoobShooter

Mouth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oss


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pfs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dissolution


----------



## AZ Stinger

divorce


----------



## SlingDaddy

alimony


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Murder


----------



## AZ Stinger

Flee


----------



## Imperial

exodus


----------



## AZ Stinger

escape


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hiatus


----------



## treefork

vacation


----------



## e~shot

summer


----------



## NoobShooter

storms


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## e~shot

umbrella


----------



## treefork

shade


----------



## AZ Stinger

drops


----------



## AZ Stinger

drops


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bottom


----------



## treefork

feeder


----------



## Imperial

bird


----------



## treefork

word


----------



## AZ Stinger

up


----------



## e~shot

bullpup


----------



## AZ Stinger

giddy up


----------



## e~shot

rodeo


----------



## Imperial

clown


----------



## e~shot

batman


----------



## NoobShooter

knight


----------



## tnflipper52

squire


----------



## NoobShooter

Esquire


----------



## e~shot

sir


----------



## NoobShooter

Elton


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queen


----------



## e~shot

sick


----------



## NoobShooter

Drag


----------



## orcrender

brag


----------



## e~shot

pride


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nations


----------



## treefork

cultures


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Gorgeous


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Desire


----------



## treefork

lust


----------



## NoobShooter

Obsession.


----------



## AZ Stinger

deranged


----------



## NoobShooter

madman


----------



## AZ Stinger

insane


----------



## orcrender

unhinged


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disengaged


----------



## treefork

dissociated


----------



## AZ Stinger

separated


----------



## treefork

divided


----------



## AZ Stinger

country


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Territory


----------



## AZ Stinger

undiscovered


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Virgin


----------



## Thistle

wool


----------



## AZ Stinger

sheep


----------



## Imperial

followers


----------



## Thistle

zombies


----------



## treefork

citizen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Watch


----------



## AZ Stinger

black


----------



## treefork

cat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Target


----------



## treefork

COWARD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cop


----------



## e~shot

robo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Atomic


----------



## e~shot

clock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Precision


----------



## e~shot

accurate


----------



## AZ Stinger

Timex


----------



## treefork

ironman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stark


----------



## MissLace

Bright


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apt


----------



## Imperial

app


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tap


----------



## AZ Stinger

out


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abroad


----------



## Harpman

Sailing


----------



## AZ Stinger

wind


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Trade


----------



## AZ Stinger

barter


----------



## e~shot

exchange


----------



## Thistle

currency


----------



## e~shot

dollar


----------



## Imperial

tax


----------



## e~shot

IRS


----------



## Thistle

thieves


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crooks


----------



## e~shot

federal reserve


----------



## Thistle

corrupt


----------



## e~shot

system


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Configuration


----------



## e~shot

Intel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enemy


----------



## e~shot

attack


----------



## orcrender

gambit


----------



## e~shot

tactical


----------



## orcrender

opening


----------



## NoobShooter

grand


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bargain


----------



## AZ Stinger

basement


----------



## NoobShooter

Hidden


----------



## SlingDaddy

Dragon


----------



## Harpman

Harp


----------



## NoobShooter

Music


----------



## orcrender

bagpipe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tam


----------



## AZ Stinger

Museum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Display


----------



## NoobShooter

Liquidcrystal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quick silver


----------



## NoobShooter

Surfers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gnarly


----------



## Imperial

cowabunga


----------



## Thistle

Michelangelo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

David


----------



## AZ Stinger

Goliath


----------



## Thistle

polypheme


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cyclops


----------



## Thistle

Poseidon


----------



## Imperial

neptune


----------



## Thistle

Jupiter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eye


----------



## AZ Stinger

ball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mill


----------



## AZ Stinger

shave


----------



## orcrender

carve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hack


----------



## AZ Stinger

Slash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Splatter


----------



## AZ Stinger

bug


----------



## e~shot

debug


----------



## AZ Stinger

exterminator


----------



## e~shot

pest control


----------



## AZ Stinger

gasmask


----------



## e~shot

Iraq


----------



## Imperial

clusterfuhk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rave girls


----------



## Btoon84

PLUR


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ideals


----------



## orcrender

vaporwear


----------



## NoobShooter

Under armor.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

66 North


----------



## treefork

Rt 66


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Driver


----------



## treefork

pilot


----------



## Btoon84

Drunk


----------



## NoobShooter

Woozy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queezy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Puke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Budweiser


----------



## AZ Stinger

amen


----------



## NoobShooter

(Lol)

Prayer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chant


----------



## AZ Stinger

beads


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Breasts


----------



## orcrender

beating


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sadomasochism


----------



## Harpman

Hobbies


----------



## AZ Stinger

crafts


----------



## Imperial

creativity


----------



## AZ Stinger

cranium


----------



## treefork

cerebral


----------



## AZ Stinger

freeze


----------



## treefork

deep


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Profound


----------



## treefork

enigma


----------



## orcrender

inscrutable


----------



## treefork

women


----------



## Imperial

confusing :blink:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kitchen


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yeah


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yeah


----------



## treefork

affirmative


----------



## e~shot

statement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laconic


----------



## e~shot

concise


----------



## treefork

compact


----------



## e~shot

disc


----------



## AZ Stinger

herniated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Distended


----------



## orcrender

hyperextended


----------



## AZ Stinger

maxed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taxed


----------



## NoobShooter

representation


----------



## AZ Stinger

stand


----------



## NoobShooter

mic


----------



## AZ Stinger

stage


----------



## Btoon84

Solo


----------



## AZ Stinger

duo


----------



## e~shot

quad


----------



## AZ Stinger

jump


----------



## e~shot

airborne


----------



## AZ Stinger

chute


----------



## e~shot

failure


----------



## Imperial

loser


----------



## e~shot

lesson


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Painful


----------



## treefork

childhood


----------



## e~shot

memory


----------



## treefork

dreams


----------



## e~shot

wet


----------



## AZ Stinger

dry


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## NoobShooter

Tube


----------



## treefork

flat


----------



## NoobShooter

Stock


----------



## e~shot

over


----------



## NoobShooter

And out


----------



## Btoon84

Roger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rabbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

silly


----------



## e~shot

pointless


----------



## AZ Stinger

useless


----------



## orcrender

worthless


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bum


----------



## treefork

misfortune


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disaster


----------



## treefork

911


----------



## Harpman

Missdirection


----------



## AZ Stinger

terrorist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

False flag


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

White flag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soft


----------



## treefork

porn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fluff


----------



## treefork

marshmello


----------



## AZ Stinger

campfire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tent


----------



## AZ Stinger

lantern


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kerosene


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cocktail


----------



## Btoon84

Tom Cruise


----------



## AZ Stinger

couch


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fluff


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porn


----------



## AZ Stinger

how did I know you were going to say that.....

Star


----------



## SlingDaddy

moon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

circle


----------



## orcrender

secret


----------



## treefork

spy


----------



## AZ Stinger

voyeur


----------



## orcrender

arrested


----------



## treefork

jail


----------



## AZ Stinger

escape


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## AZ Stinger

Foiled


----------



## treefork

boggled


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stumped


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Befuddled


----------



## AZ Stinger

perplexed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dumbfounded


----------



## treefork

wasted


----------



## Btoon84

College


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tail


----------



## orcrender

back


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Door


----------



## orcrender

portal


----------



## AZ Stinger

window


----------



## Imperial

broken


----------



## AZ Stinger

heart


----------



## e~shot

brave


----------



## AZ Stinger

warrior


----------



## e~shot

gladiator


----------



## Imperial

russel crowe


----------



## e~shot

Australian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marsupials


----------



## e~shot

mammals


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Milk


----------



## e~shot

rBGH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prolactin


----------



## e~shot

hormone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Don't pay her LoL

No, but seriously,.....

"amino acids"


----------



## e~shot

protein


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meat


----------



## orcrender

grilled


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Devoured


----------



## GoodShot

Corpse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gross anatomy


----------



## tnflipper52

dissection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Formaldehyde


----------



## tnflipper52

biology class


----------



## AZ Stinger

bunsen burner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leibig condenser


----------



## AZ Stinger

petri dish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burettes


----------



## AZ Stinger

fumes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hoffmann apparatus


----------



## AZ Stinger

hydrogen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oxygen


----------



## AZ Stinger

tank


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tracks


----------



## AZ Stinger

footprints


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pictures


----------



## AZ Stinger

negatives


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Affirmative


----------



## AZ Stinger

action


----------



## orcrender

packed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tight


----------



## orcrender

fisted


----------



## Imperial

XXX


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"the minivan"


----------



## AZ Stinger

The Minivan...Hmmmmm.......family


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unfriendly

(google it)


----------



## Imperial

bang van


----------



## Harpman

That's 2 words.....try again.


----------



## tnflipper52

minibus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tour


----------



## AZ Stinger

travel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Agent


----------



## Enriquevila

Brazil


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Nut


----------



## orcrender

acorn


----------



## Imperial

Harpman said:


> That's 2 words.....try again.


.

.

:angry: phooey . . . :neener: ( all in fun )


----------



## Imperial

(back to the word - acorn)

.

.

squirrel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kung


----------



## Imperial

pao


----------



## AZ Stinger

spicy


----------



## e~shot

Nissan


----------



## AZ Stinger

Geisha


----------



## SlingDaddy

girl


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## AZ Stinger

panther


----------



## e~shot

comic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Relief


----------



## e~shot

stress


----------



## orcrender

test


----------



## e~shot

pregnancy


----------



## NoobShooter

worries


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Daughters


----------



## e~shot

future


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nunery


----------



## treefork

celibacy


----------



## e~shot

single


----------



## treefork

dollar


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

bill


----------



## NoobShooter

Monica


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stain


----------



## treefork

ink


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

paper


----------



## treefork

cones


----------



## AZ Stinger

conifer


----------



## treefork

dart


----------



## AZ Stinger

scamper


----------



## treefork

mouse


----------



## AZ Stinger

trap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hermaphrodite


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mollusk


----------



## AZ Stinger

shell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mermaid


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Manatee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mass


----------



## Harpman

Whale


----------



## orcrender

blubber


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

flubber


----------



## orcrender

amazing


----------



## NoobShooter

Grace


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Full


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fuel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## AZ Stinger

ice


----------



## orcrender

dry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sculpture


----------



## SlingGal

Museum


----------



## AZ Stinger

melt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tuna


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fisherman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pipe


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Liquor


----------



## treefork

spirits


----------



## AZ Stinger

proof


----------



## treefork

evidence


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

X-files


----------



## AZ Stinger

television


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Indoctrination.


----------



## AZ Stinger

propaganda


----------



## Imperial

obama


----------



## AZ Stinger

illegal


----------



## treefork

pouching


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tenting


----------



## AZ Stinger

wilderness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peyote


----------



## AZ Stinger

buttons


----------



## treefork

shirt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Epaulette


----------



## AZ Stinger

badge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chevron


----------



## AZ Stinger

gas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bloating


----------



## treefork

edema


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pitting


----------



## e~shot

corrosion


----------



## AZ Stinger

rust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oxidation


----------



## treefork

bucket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bolts


----------



## treefork

nuts


----------



## AZ Stinger

awww nuts


----------



## treefork

crazy


----------



## e~shot

crimes


----------



## treefork

convictions


----------



## e~shot

guilty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

AZ Stinger said:


> awww nuts


I mean...aww, nuts!

But back to business...

"pleasure"


----------



## AZ Stinger

vegas


----------



## treefork

sin city


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alba


----------



## e~shot

Bruce Willis


----------



## AZ Stinger

tower


----------



## e~shot

twine


----------



## NoobShooter

twist


----------



## AZ Stinger

shout


----------



## e~shot

hailer


----------



## AZ Stinger

news


----------



## e~shot

BBC


----------



## AZ Stinger

Queen


----------



## SlingDaddy

Tarts


----------



## AZ Stinger

damsels


----------



## tnflipper52

rescue


----------



## e~shot

mission


----------



## Imperial

strategy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Plan


----------



## e~shot

B


----------



## tnflipper52

minus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deduct


----------



## e~shot

tax


----------



## NoobShooter

taxi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ineptitude


----------



## treefork

token


----------



## e~shot

digital


----------



## treefork

analog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Analogy


----------



## NoobShooter

Analysis.


----------



## tnflipper52

Prognosis


----------



## NoobShooter

Grim.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Reaper


----------



## Harpman

Doom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cataclysm


----------



## AZ Stinger

gloom


----------



## GoodShot

Doom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Catastrophe


----------



## AZ Stinger

earth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sun


----------



## AZ Stinger

sphere


----------



## orcrender

crystal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skull


----------



## AZ Stinger

Island


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Ireland.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Leprechaun


----------



## AZ Stinger

shillelagh


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Blackthorn.


----------



## Imperial

redheads


----------



## NoobShooter

Gingers


----------



## AZ Stinger

snaps


----------



## NoobShooter

Molasses.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Slow


----------



## NoobShooter

Poke


----------



## orcrender

berries


----------



## AZ Stinger

straw


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mad


----------



## AZ Stinger

Max


----------



## treefork

Road Warrior


----------



## AZ Stinger

terrorist


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Terror.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sheer


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Wool.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rich


----------



## treefork

Trump


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Top


----------



## treefork

cop


----------



## e~shot

batton


----------



## AZ Stinger

Mace


----------



## Imperial

mist


----------



## Btoon84

Missed


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lonely


----------



## e~shot

planet


----------



## AZ Stinger

earth


----------



## e~shot

worm


----------



## AZ Stinger

hole


----------



## Imperial

courtney love


----------



## NoobShooter

drugs


----------



## AZ Stinger

bail


----------



## NoobShooter

water


----------



## quarterinmynose

treatment


----------



## NoobShooter

Rehab


----------



## e~shot

drug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peak


----------



## e~shot

hours


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unit


----------



## lightgeoduck

Ego


----------



## NoobShooter

Conceded.


----------



## AZ Stinger

smuck


----------



## orcrender

moke


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jackass


----------



## NoobShooter

Knoxville.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spectacle


----------



## orcrender

event


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yhurt


----------



## AZ Stinger

igloo


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Inuit


----------



## AZ Stinger

Seal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Team


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Squad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Battalion


----------



## tnflipper52

brigade


----------



## AZ Stinger

troops


----------



## orcrender

patrols


----------



## NoobShooter

Watch


----------



## AZ Stinger

clock


----------



## e~shot

wall


----------



## AZ Stinger

Street


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smart


----------



## Imperial

arse


----------



## AZ Stinger

hole


----------



## NoobShooter

man


----------



## AZ Stinger

hole


----------



## Hrawk

Lubricated


----------



## AZ Stinger

go ahead Noob, lol


----------



## AZ Stinger

ok, ok, Bearings


----------



## Imperial

testicles


----------



## SlingDaddy

Gonads


----------



## GoodShot

Blue


----------



## AZ Stinger

pain


----------



## e~shot

killer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dank


----------



## NoobShooter

Awesome.

AZ (I cant believe I missed a good opportunity but That was at 12:23 am and I was sleeping.)


----------



## orcrender

bold


----------



## treefork

obnoxious


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Coworkers


----------



## treefork

back stabbers


----------



## NoobShooter

My obnoxious coworker is sitting in front of me right now. Is that to many words.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Armbar, triangle choke, kick to the nuts.


----------



## treefork

tapout


----------



## NoobShooter

MMA


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bruce Lee


----------



## NoobShooter

Fists


----------



## treefork

TKO


----------



## NoobShooter

Boxing


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Presents


----------



## treefork

Birthday


----------



## e~shot

candle


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## e~shot

LED


----------



## treefork

efficient


----------



## NoobShooter

Quickly.


----------



## treefork

expedite


----------



## NoobShooter

PDQ


----------



## AZ Stinger

pronto


----------



## orcrender

jump


----------



## NoobShooter

Rope


----------



## AZ Stinger

gallows


----------



## treefork

dungeon


----------



## Harpman

Dragon


----------



## treefork

slayer


----------



## orcrender

Buffy


----------



## AZ Stinger

vampire


----------



## NoobShooter

Twilight uke:


----------



## AZ Stinger

dusk


----------



## treefork

musk


----------



## Imperial

putrid


----------



## e~shot

odor


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fumes


----------



## Imperial

fart


----------



## e~shot

blowgun


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Energy


----------



## e~shot

redbull


----------



## AZ Stinger

wings


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Icarus


----------



## Imperial

mythology


----------



## e~shot

Greek


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Yogurt.


----------



## NoobShooter

frozen


----------



## orcrender

custard


----------



## e~shot

caramel


----------



## orcrender

cream


----------



## e~shot

nivea


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sugar


----------



## orcrender

daddy


----------



## treefork

mack


----------



## AZ Stinger

truck


----------



## orcrender

Ram


----------



## AZ Stinger

charger


----------



## treefork

Dodge


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dart


----------



## treefork

blowgun


----------



## AZ Stinger

exhale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plume


----------



## orcrender

feathers


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fowl


----------



## orcrender

goose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pinch


----------



## AZ Stinger

slap


----------



## Imperial

buttocks


----------



## treefork

Booty


----------



## AZ Stinger

Shake


----------



## orcrender

shimmy


----------



## treefork

jiggle


----------



## Harpman

Boobs


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yeah


----------



## treefork

alright


----------



## AZ Stinger

giddy up


----------



## treefork

go


----------



## AZ Stinger

gone


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## AZ Stinger

window


----------



## Imperial

door


----------



## e~shot

bell


----------



## AZ Stinger

ring


----------



## e~shot

boxing


----------



## AZ Stinger

jab


----------



## Imperial

hook


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Line


----------



## e~shot

braided


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paracord


----------



## e~shot

bracelet


----------



## orcrender

wrist guard


----------



## AZ Stinger

archery


----------



## orcrender

robin


----------



## AZ Stinger

Forest


----------



## Imperial

desert


----------



## orcrender

arid


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## AZ Stinger

balloons


----------



## Imperial

clowns


----------



## AZ Stinger

Congress


----------



## Imperial

asylum


----------



## e~shot

zombie


----------



## Harpman

Slayer


----------



## e~shot

tattoo


----------



## AZ Stinger

ink


----------



## e~shot

refill


----------



## AZ Stinger

beer


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk


----------



## AZ Stinger

I knew it, lol


----------



## AZ Stinger

Aussie


----------



## e~shot

roo


----------



## Harpman

Pooh


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Diaper


----------



## e~shot

Winnie


----------



## AZ Stinger

honey


----------



## Imperial

boo boo :blink:


----------



## e~shot

Hillbilly


----------



## treefork

hand fishing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spear hunting


----------



## e~shot

aborigines


----------



## AZ Stinger

bush


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meat


----------



## e~shot

beef


----------



## AZ Stinger

grill


----------



## e~shot

rooftop


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Pigeon.


----------



## AZ Stinger

city


----------



## orcrender

hall


----------



## AZ Stinger

Way


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Path


----------



## AZ Stinger

Trail


----------



## NoobShooter

mix


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## AZ Stinger

slave


----------



## treefork

labor


----------



## orcrender

union


----------



## AZ Stinger

Confederate


----------



## orcrender

friend


----------



## treefork

brother


----------



## orcrender

monk


----------



## AZ Stinger

sister


----------



## treefork

twisted


----------



## AZ Stinger

Warped


----------



## e~shot

gift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bribes


----------



## treefork

politics


----------



## AZ Stinger

scandal


----------



## treefork

investigation


----------



## AZ Stinger

research


----------



## e~shot

grants


----------



## treefork

scholarship


----------



## AZ Stinger

graduate


----------



## NoobShooter

Excel.


----------



## AZ Stinger

word


----------



## orcrender

access


----------



## AZ Stinger

easy


----------



## NoobShooter

A


----------



## treefork

team


----------



## NoobShooter

USA


----------



## treefork

freedom


----------



## NoobShooter

Braveheart


----------



## treefork

courage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heart


----------



## treefork

soul


----------



## AZ Stinger

flag


----------



## orcrender

waved


----------



## treefork

proudly


----------



## SlingDaddy

Presents


----------



## NoobShooter

Birthday


----------



## treefork

suit


----------



## Imperial

corporate


----------



## treefork

takeover


----------



## AZ Stinger

aquire


----------



## treefork

target


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cat


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cephalopod


----------



## e~shot

squid


----------



## treefork

calamari


----------



## e~shot

kanava


----------



## Harpman

Coffee


----------



## AZ Stinger

marinara


----------



## treefork

pasta


----------



## Imperial

tomato


----------



## e~shot

rotten


----------



## AZ Stinger

putrid


----------



## e~shot

genocide


----------



## Imperial

extermination


----------



## e~shot

camps


----------



## NoobShooter

concentration


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## orcrender

pressure


----------



## e~shot

sphygmomanometer


----------



## NoobShooter

Doctor


----------



## AZ Stinger

nurse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pharmacist


----------



## AZ Stinger

pills


----------



## orcrender

targets


----------



## AZ Stinger

bullseye


----------



## Imperial

bullcrap


----------



## AZ Stinger

Brag


----------



## BCLuxor

stone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diamond


----------



## Imperial

bling


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dazzle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bullshit


----------



## orcrender

scat


----------



## AZ Stinger

Trail


----------



## orcrender

blaze


----------



## AZ Stinger

Smoke


----------



## AZ Stinger

Smoke


----------



## Imperial

signal


----------



## quarterinmynose

message


----------



## e~shot

SMS


----------



## AZ Stinger

SOS


----------



## Imperial

SSF


----------



## AZ Stinger

Friends


----------



## e~shot

school


----------



## SlingDaddy

Noob


----------



## e~shot

shooter


----------



## NoobShooter

Sharp


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Edge


----------



## treefork

trim


----------



## e~shot

scissors


----------



## treefork

rotary cutter


----------



## NoobShooter

Fiskars.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Friskies.


----------



## treefork

kittens


----------



## e~shot

dayhiker


----------



## treefork

nightstalker


----------



## AZ Stinger

dusk


----------



## orcrender

dawn


----------



## AZ Stinger

soap


----------



## orcrender

grease


----------



## AZ Stinger

dance


----------



## orcrender

reel


----------



## AZ Stinger

casting


----------



## treefork

flipping


----------



## AZ Stinger

trolling


----------



## treefork

wading


----------



## AZ Stinger

hip boots


----------



## orcrender

trotline


----------



## BCLuxor

double


----------



## AZ Stinger

barrel


----------



## treefork

shotgun


----------



## AZ Stinger

wedding


----------



## BCLuxor

hitched


----------



## NoobShooter

trailer

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22077-the-bi-annual-blue-skeen-shootout-in-pound-va-be-there/

Copy this into your next post please!!!!!!!!! Hope you can make it!!


----------



## AZ Stinger

movie


----------



## treefork

theater


----------



## orcrender

stage


----------



## tnflipper52

coach


----------



## AZ Stinger

airplane


----------



## treefork

hanger


----------



## AZ Stinger

closet


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## Imperial

frontier


----------



## AZ Stinger

Indian


----------



## e~shot

ocean


----------



## orcrender

spray


----------



## e~shot

urine


----------



## orcrender

gross


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## Imperial

shoulders


----------



## AZ Stinger

Soft


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## AZ Stinger

talk


----------



## treefork

radio


----------



## AZ Stinger

waves


----------



## e~shot

current


----------



## AZ Stinger

past


----------



## e~shot

black & white


----------



## treefork

race


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## NoobShooter

Hunt


----------



## treefork

fish


----------



## orcrender

hooks


----------



## NoobShooter

Line


----------



## orcrender

point


----------



## NoobShooter

Blank


----------



## AZ Stinger

pistol


----------



## treefork

handgun


----------



## AZ Stinger

conceal


----------



## Imperial

camouflage


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Sabotage


----------



## AZ Stinger

plot


----------



## orcrender

scheme


----------



## treefork

scam


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Economics


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## AZ Stinger

shortage


----------



## treefork

demand


----------



## AZ Stinger

insist


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hold on, I`m gonna change that to ....wife...


----------



## treefork

nag


----------



## AZ Stinger

wife


----------



## treefork

companion


----------



## e~shot

fellow


----------



## treefork

good


----------



## AZ Stinger

friend


----------



## e~shot

gift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Give


----------



## AZ Stinger

take


----------



## Imperial

donate


----------



## e~shot

PayPal


----------



## lightgeoduck

Prostitution


----------



## e~shot

handbag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

European


----------



## AZ Stinger

speedo


----------



## NoobShooter

Meter


----------



## AZ Stinger

yard


----------



## orcrender

work


----------



## AZ Stinger

vacation


----------



## tnflipper52

Lampoon


----------



## NoobShooter

National


----------



## AZ Stinger

Global


----------



## NoobShooter

Warming.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Arizona


----------



## NoobShooter

Tea.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Party


----------



## NoobShooter

Crazy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Women drivers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Mean


----------



## AZ Stinger

shopping


----------



## NoobShooter

Online


----------



## Btoon84

Slingshot Forum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Stinger

friends


----------



## Imperial

homies


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hood


----------



## Imperial

barrio


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cantina


----------



## SlingDaddy

Band


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ensemble


----------



## AZ Stinger

instruments


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calibrated


----------



## AZ Stinger

thermometer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spectrometer


----------



## AZ Stinger

computer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Astrolabe


----------



## AZ Stinger

Astrolube


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Afrosheen


----------



## e~shot

Don King


----------



## AZ Stinger

scam


----------



## Imperial

thievery


----------



## orcrender

pillage


----------



## e~shot

federal reserve


----------



## NoobShooter

Audit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrutinize


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Crouton.


----------



## e~shot

soup


----------



## AZ Stinger

nuts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seeds


----------



## AZ Stinger

clones


----------



## e~shot

DNA


----------



## orcrender

donor


----------



## AZ Stinger

bone marrow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

erythropoietin


----------



## orcrender

wordsmith


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Linguist


----------



## AZ Stinger

spaghetti


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Manicotti


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pomodoro


----------



## tnflipper52

Linguine


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pescatori


----------



## e~shot

olive oil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Popeye


----------



## e~shot

spinach


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Florentine


----------



## e~shot

pizza


----------



## AZ Stinger

oven


----------



## e~shot

timer


----------



## AZ Stinger

egg


----------



## e~shot

fertility


----------



## Imperial

octomom


----------



## e~shot

gene


----------



## Imperial

chromosome


----------



## e~shot

sex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fecundity


----------



## AZ Stinger

fertile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nubile


----------



## AZ Stinger

nymph


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sprite


----------



## AZ Stinger

Coke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drips


----------



## treefork

leak


----------



## AZ Stinger

Waste


----------



## Imperial

diarrhea


----------



## treefork

runs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trots


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sea


----------



## AZ Stinger

shells


----------



## treefork

cartridges


----------



## AZ Stinger

primer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Base


----------



## PandaMan

Pyramid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scheme


----------



## AZ Stinger

Steal


----------



## Imperial

kleptomania


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Excuses


----------



## orcrender

everyone


----------



## treefork

all


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Encircled


----------



## treefork

infinite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Limitless


----------



## treefork

universe


----------



## AZ Stinger

planets


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apes


----------



## treefork

kong


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Donkey


----------



## treefork

shrek


----------



## AZ Stinger

princess


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ogre


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cop


----------



## treefork

out


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shun


----------



## treefork

quarantine


----------



## Beanflip

Sick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grotesque


----------



## treefork

monster


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Confused

...I swear this was in response to something...


----------



## lightgeoduck

Moveon


----------



## Guest

Innocent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Presumed


----------



## Guest

until proven guilty


----------



## Guest

lightgeoduck said:


> Moveon


(dot)org


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hubris


----------



## Guest

Arrogance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cantankerous


----------



## Guest

hahaha


----------



## AZ Stinger

jolly


----------



## Guest

Rancher
(It is a candy)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Homestead


----------



## Guest

Florida


----------



## AZ Stinger

swamp


----------



## Guest

More Ass (morass)


----------



## AZ Stinger

airboat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zepplin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grudge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Injury


----------



## AZ Stinger

forgive


----------



## Guest

You forgive those who want forgiveness.


----------



## M.J

AZ Stinger said:


> forgive


 And Forget!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...about the fact that it looks like I'm responding to myself...


----------



## Guest

You forgive those who ask for forgiveness.


----------



## AZ Stinger

ahhhh, chocolate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pudding


----------



## AZ Stinger

jello


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Agar


----------



## AZ Stinger

red oak


----------



## treefork

Hickory


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chicadee


----------



## Guest

Umm Chocolate.


----------



## AZ Stinger

switch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blade


----------



## AZ Stinger

grass


----------



## treefork

maryjane


----------



## Guest

grass = mat as in bed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Noun


----------



## treefork

mower


----------



## AZ Stinger

verb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adjective


----------



## Guest

prepostiton


----------



## treefork

action


----------



## AZ Stinger

western


----------



## Guest

gunslinger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Influence


----------



## AZ Stinger

saloon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lorry


----------



## treefork

drunk


----------



## AZ Stinger

truck


----------



## Guest

Coal


----------



## Guest

treefork said:


> drunk


Are you drunk?


----------



## treefork

mine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Easy


----------



## Guest

What?


----------



## treefork

loose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

When?


----------



## Guest

treefork said:


> loose


as a goose?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rohypnol


----------



## AZ Stinger

where


----------



## Guest

Seriously?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Canaliculi


----------



## NoobShooter

canal


----------



## AZ Stinger

root


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erie


----------



## Guest

banal


----------



## NoobShooter

lake


----------



## AZ Stinger

scary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Church


----------



## treefork

religion


----------



## AZ Stinger

chocolate


----------



## treefork

fudge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stout


----------



## AZ Stinger

ale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barleywine


----------



## treefork

beer


----------



## AZ Stinger

drunk


----------



## treefork

Otis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oris


----------



## treefork

Iris


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## treefork

clock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chronograph


----------



## AZ Stinger

precision


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pipette


----------



## AZ Stinger

measure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extreme


----------



## AZ Stinger

sports


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Distractions


----------



## Imperial

boobs


----------



## tnflipper52

knockers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Recievers


----------



## NoobShooter

stereo.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Boobs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fondle


----------



## AZ Stinger

grope


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molest


----------



## NoobShooter

Priest.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Charlatan


----------



## NoobShooter

Cult


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Movie


----------



## NoobShooter

A clockwork


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orange

....you have no idea


----------



## FWV2

Texture


----------



## NoobShooter

Layers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Striations


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Highways


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tressles


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Architecture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gehry


----------



## AZ Stinger

design


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grand


----------



## AZ Stinger

stand


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erect


----------



## AZ Stinger

Straight


----------



## orcrender

narrow


----------



## Imperial

slender


----------



## AZ Stinger

Waist


----------



## Imperial

torso


----------



## AZ Stinger

cadaver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Harvest


----------



## AZ Stinger

Crop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cash


----------



## tnflipper52

register


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Confiscate


----------



## AZ Stinger

steal


----------



## Imperial

discounted


----------



## AZ Stinger

sale


----------



## e~shot

garage


----------



## tnflipper52

workshop


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Expectorate


----------



## e~shot

Robitussin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Banned


----------



## treefork

restricted


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Taboo


----------



## e~shot

urban


----------



## treefork

legend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fable


----------



## e~shot

xbox


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

entertain


----------



## e~shot

clown


----------



## AZ Stinger

fear


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

control


----------



## e~shot

alt


----------



## Imperial

delete


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Eradicate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neutralize


----------



## e~shot

restart


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Renew


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reinvigorate


----------



## orcrender

refresh


----------



## treefork

shower


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Typhoon


----------



## AZ Stinger

twister


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bread


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bacon


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hog


----------



## treefork

Harley


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wind


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bluster


----------



## orcrender

thunder


----------



## AZ Stinger

lightning


----------



## treefork

thunder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crash


----------



## Imperial

cymbal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thimble


----------



## e~shot

finger


----------



## orcrender

index


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glossary


----------



## AZ Stinger

novel


----------



## Imperial

tome


----------



## e~shot

Gutenberg


----------



## Imperial

steve


----------



## tnflipper52

Jobs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Economy


----------



## e~shot

GDP


----------



## Tentacle Toast

S&P


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

DVD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

VHS


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Archaic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Archaic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Two party system


----------



## treefork

bipolar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trichotellomania


----------



## orcrender

hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irresistible

...had to look that one up! At 15 syllables (unless I mispronounced it), that trumps antidisestablishmentarianism (sic?) by 3...english is Latin based, so it should count, right?


----------



## e~shot

Ultra Dry


----------



## orcrender

arid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Epiphyte


----------



## e~shot

Nepenthes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phalenopsis


----------



## e~shot

bonsai


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pine


----------



## orcrender

cones


----------



## AZ Stinger

traffic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Contraband


----------



## NoobShooter

Movie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escape


----------



## treefork

route


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Direct


----------



## treefork

hit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strike


----------



## treefork

Force


----------



## BCLuxor

Ten


----------



## treefork

" Bo Derrick"


----------



## AZ Stinger

angel


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## AZ Stinger

nightmare


----------



## orcrender

hagridden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apnea


----------



## AZ Stinger

disorder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anomaly


----------



## AZ Stinger

monopoly


----------



## orcrender

money


----------



## treefork

Benjamins


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bucks


----------



## treefork

doe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kneed


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## AZ Stinger

sticks


----------



## treefork

stones


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stalagmites


----------



## AZ Stinger

Cave


----------



## Imperial

taliban


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Brady campaign


----------



## e~shot

Obama


----------



## AZ Stinger

desert


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Banana


----------



## treefork

split


----------



## e~shot

fork


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## e~shot

treefork


----------



## treefork

natural


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bareback


----------



## treefork

flattop


----------



## AZ Stinger

marines


----------



## e~shot

seal


----------



## AZ Stinger

whale


----------



## e~shot

free willy


----------



## AZ Stinger

expose


----------



## Imperial

flash


----------



## treefork

drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flee


----------



## orcrender

advance


----------



## e~shot

level


----------



## orcrender

bevel


----------



## e~shot

router


----------



## AZ Stinger

edge


----------



## orcrender

hedge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lop

(it looks like I'm not the only one getting this & the rhyme thread mixed up..LoL)


----------



## AZ Stinger

slop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flop


----------



## AZ Stinger

flip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tumble


----------



## AZ Stinger

stumble


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fall


----------



## tnflipper52

Spring


----------



## AZ Stinger

sprung


----------



## orcrender

escaped


----------



## AZ Stinger

capture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apprehend


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bail


----------



## orcrender

deny


----------



## AZ Stinger

detain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enslave


----------



## AZ Stinger

chain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gang


----------



## AZ Stinger

warfare


----------



## tnflipper52

tribal


----------



## AZ Stinger

jungle


----------



## Imperial

desert


----------



## orcrender

mountain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Range


----------



## AZ Stinger

chickens


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wings


----------



## AZ Stinger

flight


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Travel


----------



## orcrender

horseback


----------



## tnflipper52

bareback


----------



## AZ Stinger

side saddle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stirrup


----------



## AZ Stinger

syrup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tincture


----------



## AZ Stinger

sphincter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peristalsis


----------



## e~shot

colon


----------



## AZ Stinger

cancer


----------



## e~shot

business


----------



## Tentacle Toast

End


----------



## AZ Stinger

road


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rage


----------



## AZ Stinger

machine


----------



## tnflipper52

washing


----------



## e~shot

clorox


----------



## Imperial

borax


----------



## AZ Stinger

mule


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Runner


----------



## e~shot

road


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silk


----------



## e~shot

Thai


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## AZ Stinger

bug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wire


----------



## AZ Stinger

money


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Numbers


----------



## AZ Stinger

roulette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Random


----------



## AZ Stinger

chance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Encounter


----------



## AZ Stinger

cheat


----------



## treefork

loser


----------



## AZ Stinger

winner


----------



## tnflipper52

champion


----------



## AZ Stinger

medal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alloy


----------



## AZ Stinger

compound


----------



## treefork

fracture


----------



## Imperial

hairline


----------



## AZ Stinger

receding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beaches


----------



## AZ Stinger

erosion


----------



## Imperial

ageing


----------



## AZ Stinger

Social Security


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fantasy


----------



## treefork

Island


----------



## AZ Stinger

deserted


----------



## treefork

abandoned


----------



## AZ Stinger

child


----------



## treefork

innocent


----------



## AZ Stinger

guilty


----------



## e~shot

murder


----------



## AZ Stinger

suspect


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perpetrator


----------



## AZ Stinger

detective


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porkchop


----------



## Imperial

hambone


----------



## AZ Stinger

soup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Borscht


----------



## AZ Stinger

Beets


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Melee


----------



## AZ Stinger

squirmish


----------



## Imperial

slithery


----------



## AZ Stinger

Reptile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sub zero


----------



## AZ Stinger

freeze


----------



## e~shot

crystal


----------



## AZ Stinger

clear


----------



## e~shot

transparent


----------



## treefork

obvious


----------



## AZ Stinger

Not


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Monkey


----------



## e~shot

magic


----------



## AZ Stinger

Act


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Persuade


----------



## AZ Stinger

convince


----------



## Imperial

deny


----------



## Hrawk

Evidence


----------



## Imperial

substancial


----------



## e~shot

imaginary


----------



## Hrawk

religion faith


----------



## e~shot

Hrawk said:


> religion faith


 :rofl:

believes


----------



## tnflipper52

convictions


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absurdities


----------



## AZ Stinger

reality


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Virtual


----------



## treefork

world


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wide


----------



## AZ Stinger

eyes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potatoes


----------



## AZ Stinger

gun


----------



## treefork

freedom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lost


----------



## AZ Stinger

revolt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disarmed


----------



## treefork

doomed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The United States of America


----------



## treefork

changing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dying


----------



## treefork

rotting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fertilizing


----------



## treefork

farming


----------



## Imperial

compost


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushrooms


----------



## AZ Stinger

hallucination


----------



## treefork

LSD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leary


----------



## treefork

Dennis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ref


----------



## treefork

umpire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Empire


----------



## treefork

kingdom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fiefdom


----------



## treefork

wisdom


----------



## AZ Stinger

scholar


----------



## treefork

professor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Doctor


----------



## orcrender

who


----------



## Tentacle Toast

What


----------



## treefork

when


----------



## tnflipper52

Where


----------



## AZ Stinger

Here


----------



## tnflipper52

there


----------



## AZ Stinger

Over


----------



## treefork

finished


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kaput


----------



## treefork

exodus


----------



## AZ Stinger

done


----------



## treefork

did


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Past


----------



## tnflipper52

tense


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stressed


----------



## Imperial

overworked


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under loved


----------



## e~shot

oversexed


----------



## AZ Stinger

Giddy up


----------



## e~shot

viagra


----------



## Imperial

palm swell


----------



## e~shot

K&Y


----------



## e~shot

sorry double post


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burn cream


----------



## treefork

lotion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ointment


----------



## treefork

balm


----------



## AZ Stinger

Palm


----------



## treefork

Sunday


----------



## NoobShooter

Mass


----------



## tnflipper52

volley


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spike


----------



## AZ Stinger

electricity


----------



## e~shot

bill


----------



## NoobShooter

William


----------



## e~shot

Scotland


----------



## treefork

scotch


----------



## e~shot

whiskey


----------



## AZ Stinger

saloon


----------



## treefork

cowboy


----------



## AZ Stinger

hat


----------



## NoobShooter

Trick


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## AZ Stinger

dog


----------



## treefork

buddy


----------



## Imperial

cuddle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Thats a scary reply there Imp, lol, but to follow up I`ll go with snuggle


----------



## Imperial

AZ Stinger said:


> Thats a scary reply there Imp, lol, but to follow up I`ll go with snuggle


cuddle buddy as in female . and i also wanted to throw a lil bit of a curve in the answers .

.

.

embrace


----------



## AZ Stinger

LOL, hold


----------



## NoobShooter

retain


----------



## Imperial

detain


----------



## treefork

restrain


----------



## Imperial

abstain ( i swear this is becoming the rhyming thread now )


----------



## NoobShooter

complain


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bitch


----------



## NoobShooter

female


----------



## AZ Stinger

Moan


----------



## NoobShooter

groan


----------



## AZ Stinger

Whine


----------



## treefork

nag


----------



## AZ Stinger

bar


----------



## e~shot

juice


----------



## Imperial

squeezed


----------



## treefork

crushed


----------



## NoobShooter

demolished


----------



## treefork

vaporized


----------



## AZ Stinger

mist


----------



## Imperial

fog


----------



## e~shot

light


----------



## AZ Stinger

enlighten


----------



## e~shot

inspired


----------



## AZ Stinger

motivated


----------



## Imperial

influenced


----------



## e~shot

politics


----------



## treefork

corruption


----------



## e~shot

authority


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Minions


----------



## treefork

millions


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pittance


----------



## e~shot

workers


----------



## treefork

union


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Division


----------



## treefork

solidarity


----------



## e~shot

multiplication


----------



## treefork

progression


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Metastasis


----------



## e~shot

cancer


----------



## treefork

Beast


----------



## e~shot

limo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Semi


----------



## AZ Stinger

cab


----------



## orcrender

checker


----------



## NoobShooter

Fries


----------



## AZ Stinger

shake


----------



## Btoon84

Rattle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Death


----------



## orcrender

adder


----------



## AZ Stinger

puff


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pass


----------



## tnflipper52

gas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrous


----------



## tomshot123

sports car


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitromethane


----------



## Imperial

fuel


----------



## treefork

spill


----------



## orcrender

beans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jumping


----------



## Bruno529

Jacks


----------



## treefork

Jills


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buffalo


----------



## PorkChopSling

Steak


----------



## treefork

potatoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truffles


----------



## treefork

dumpling


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sauerbraten


----------



## treefork

sauerkraut


----------



## tnflipper52

weiners


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aversion


----------



## tnflipper52

disgust


----------



## treefork

dissapointment


----------



## e~shot

affair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fling


----------



## tnflipper52

intrigue


----------



## e~shot

plot


----------



## treefork

scheme


----------



## tnflipper52

gimmick


----------



## treefork

con


----------



## Imperial

loki


----------



## treefork

serpent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scoundrel


----------



## treefork

rotten


----------



## tnflipper52

tomatoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spain


----------



## treefork

matador


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bull


----------



## orcrender

picador


----------



## AZ Stinger

gore


----------



## NoobShooter

Al


----------



## e~shot

PSD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alphabet


----------



## tnflipper52

grammar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Police


----------



## e~shot

sunglasses


----------



## NoobShooter

Aviator.


----------



## e~shot

Ray-Ban


----------



## orcrender

Foster Grants


----------



## AZ Stinger

polorized


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Magnet


----------



## orcrender

electrical


----------



## AZ Stinger

attract


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gravity


----------



## AZ Stinger

sucks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Foreplay


----------



## Imperial

whats that ?


----------



## tnflipper52

you know!


----------



## e~shot

nokia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Voyeur


----------



## tnflipper52

fetish


----------



## AZ Stinger

Kink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Variety


----------



## tnflipper52

smorgasbord,


----------



## e~shot

buffet


----------



## treefork

gluttony


----------



## orcrender

lust


----------



## tnflipper52

lewdness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weekends


----------



## Bruno529

Party


----------



## orcrender

hack


----------



## treefork

knock off


----------



## tnflipper52

imitation


----------



## AZ Stinger

fake


----------



## tomshot123

Katie price


----------



## Imperial

over-rated


----------



## tnflipper52

media whore


----------



## NoobShooter

Kardashian


----------



## Bruno529

Kim


----------



## orcrender

kimchi


----------



## treefork

Kimber


----------



## Tentacle Toast

AC mutha effin' P, yo


----------



## tomshot123

Black


----------



## AZ Stinger

out


----------



## tnflipper52

to lunch


----------



## AZ Stinger

encounter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Syphilis


----------



## AZ Stinger

yikes


----------



## treefork

whoa


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Startled


----------



## e~shot

surprise


----------



## Imperial

not really


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lacklustre


----------



## AZ Stinger

performance


----------



## e~shot

catapult


----------



## AZ Stinger

shooter


----------



## e~shot

sniper


----------



## treefork

spotter


----------



## e~shot

scope


----------



## treefork

irons


----------



## AZ Stinger

golf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotland


----------



## Bruno529

Glenfiddach


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bouncy


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## AZ Stinger

lead


----------



## Imperial

sinkers


----------



## AZ Stinger

drop


----------



## Bruno529

Alice


----------



## AZ Stinger

restaurant


----------



## Imperial

diner


----------



## AZ Stinger

grub


----------



## tnflipper52

larvae


----------



## e~shot

butterfly


----------



## AZ Stinger

pull


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sticky


----------



## Hrawk

Finger


----------



## e~shot

hand wash


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## tnflipper52

convertible


----------



## e~shot

radiator


----------



## orcrender

solar


----------



## tnflipper52

thermal


----------



## AZ Stinger

underware


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silk


----------



## orcrender

cotton


----------



## Imperial

lingerie


----------



## treefork

show


----------



## tnflipper52

oh yeah


----------



## AZ Stinger

gawk


----------



## treefork

stare


----------



## tnflipper52

rubberneck


----------



## AZ Stinger

Crane


----------



## orcrender

style


----------



## PorkChopSling

food


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Autophagy


----------



## Imperial

cellular


----------



## treefork

microscopic


----------



## tnflipper52

subatomic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Luxon


----------



## tnflipper52

photons


----------



## e~shot

electromagnetic


----------



## treefork

radiation


----------



## e~shot

mammogram


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spinthariscope


----------



## e~shot

Fluorescence


----------



## tnflipper52

radium


----------



## e~shot

watch


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## orcrender

frequency


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hertz


----------



## AZ Stinger

Amplifier


----------



## orcrender

mixer


----------



## AZ Stinger

mashed


----------



## orcrender

potato


----------



## AZ Stinger

pancake


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## AZ Stinger

candy


----------



## e~shot

bar


----------



## AZ Stinger

whiskey


----------



## e~shot

Tony Stark


----------



## AZ Stinger

Iron


----------



## e~shot

deficiency


----------



## AZ Stinger

lack


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Absence


----------



## AZ Stinger

malice


----------



## e~shot

Cannibalism


----------



## AZ Stinger

stew


----------



## e~shot

pot


----------



## AZ Stinger

weed


----------



## e~shot

Marijuana


----------



## AZ Stinger

hemp


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## AZ Stinger

rock


----------



## e~shot

wrestling


----------



## Imperial

jello


----------



## e~shot

pineapple


----------



## tnflipper52

express


----------



## e~shot

USPS


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Russian bride


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ebay


----------



## AZ Stinger

latex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fetishism


----------



## treefork

obsession


----------



## Imperial

stalker


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fan


----------



## AZ Stinger

blade


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Vampire


----------



## AZ Stinger

dusk


----------



## e~shot

down


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Hair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lice


----------



## e~shot

nits


----------



## treefork

tick


----------



## e~shot

form


----------



## treefork

letter


----------



## tnflipper52

envelope


----------



## e~shot

stamp


----------



## treefork

book


----------



## e~shot

binding


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Feet


----------



## tnflipper52

toes


----------



## e~shot

nail


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## e~shot

mallet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pry bar


----------



## Imperial

assault weapon


----------



## AZ Stinger

AK-47


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soul mate


----------



## tnflipper52

better half


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chest down


----------



## Bruno529

ocean


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cephalopods


----------



## tnflipper52

nautilus


----------



## AZ Stinger

workout


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweat


----------



## AZ Stinger

sodium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Channel


----------



## tnflipper52

english


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Queen


----------



## AZ Stinger

hearts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aortic bifurcation


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pump


----------



## tnflipper52

gasoline


----------



## orcrender

costly


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## AZ Stinger

Trouble


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pink line


----------



## tnflipper52

Chicago


----------



## treefork

home


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uno's


----------



## treefork

Home Run In


----------



## tnflipper52

grand slam


----------



## treefork

Deny's


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pancakes


----------



## AZ Stinger

griddle


----------



## Imperial

grits


----------



## AZ Stinger

hash


----------



## Imperial

taters


----------



## quarterinmynose

precious


----------



## e~shot

stone


----------



## Btoon84

Caveman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neanderthal


----------



## e~shot

skull


----------



## treefork

archaelogical


----------



## orcrender

dig


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skullduggery


----------



## orcrender

flimflam


----------



## Btoon84

Gypsy


----------



## AZ Stinger

moth


----------



## treefork

cocoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Metamorphosis


----------



## Bruno529

transgendered


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rainbow


----------



## AZ Stinger

gold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tooth


----------



## AZ Stinger

Root


----------



## orcrender

dig


----------



## treefork

grave


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tomb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raider


----------



## AZ Stinger

scavenger


----------



## treefork

vulture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lawyer


----------



## AZ Stinger

Doctor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Is in...LoL


----------



## treefork

nurse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## Imperial

tape


----------



## treefork

worm


----------



## e~shot

bait


----------



## AZ Stinger

nipple


----------



## AZ Stinger

whoa that was out of place


----------



## AZ Stinger

nevermind


----------



## treefork

bottle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snifter


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lead


----------



## treefork

steel


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Krypton


----------



## treefork

Uranus


----------



## AZ Stinger

proctologist


----------



## e~shot

blue


----------



## treefork

skeen


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## treefork

accurate


----------



## AZ Stinger

bullseye


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mark


----------



## AZ Stinger

Spitz


----------



## treefork

Olympic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Prussia


----------



## AZ Stinger

Russia


----------



## treefork

Red


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Square


----------



## treefork

nerd


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wonka


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nubian queen


----------



## treefork

jungle fever


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heeby-jeebies


----------



## treefork

kooties


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mononucleosis


----------



## treefork

staph


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aureus


----------



## treefork

University


----------



## AZ Stinger

graduate


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Level-Up


----------



## AZ Stinger

cocked


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## Imperial

happiness


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Money


----------



## tnflipper52

Led Zepplin


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Classic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cult


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Magic


----------



## tnflipper52

carpet


----------



## orcrender

Steppenwolf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bear skin rug


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Fore


----------



## orcrender

golf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cart


----------



## treefork

shopping


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Car


----------



## AZ Stinger

truck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Train


----------



## AZ Stinger

pull


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rip


----------



## AZ Stinger

tear


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weep


----------



## orcrender

sleep


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slumber

(this is the association thread, in case you're still stuck in rhyme mode...LoL)


----------



## AZ Stinger

lumber


----------



## tnflipper52

Plank


----------



## AZ Stinger

board


----------



## orcrender

foot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mouth


----------



## AZ Stinger

big


----------



## orcrender

massive


----------



## AZ Stinger

volumn


----------



## tnflipper52

Circumference


----------



## treefork

pi


----------



## AZ Stinger

apple


----------



## tnflipper52

Cobbler


----------



## AZ Stinger

leather


----------



## Imperial

tanned


----------



## tnflipper52

sunburn


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lotion


----------



## treefork

basket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wicker


----------



## e~shot

reed


----------



## Imperial

bamboo


----------



## treefork

shooter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knoll


----------



## AZ Stinger

Library


----------



## Imperial

literature


----------



## tnflipper52

composition


----------



## treefork

essay


----------



## e~shot

pen


----------



## orcrender

sword


----------



## treefork

fish


----------



## AZ Stinger

jig


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## tnflipper52

Hilton


----------



## AZ Stinger

Paris


----------



## tnflipper52

The Louvre


----------



## AZ Stinger

fries


----------



## treefork

chips


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buffalo


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dip


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dip


----------



## AZ Stinger

Double dipped


----------



## Tentacle Toast

George


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dollar


----------



## treefork

buck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Naked


----------



## treefork

truth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perspective


----------



## e~shot

magazine


----------



## treefork

ammunition


----------



## AZ Stinger

stockpile


----------



## treefork

prepared


----------



## AZ Stinger

smart


----------



## tnflipper52

maxwell


----------



## AZ Stinger

hammer


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## e~shot

square


----------



## treefork

peg


----------



## AZ Stinger

leg


----------



## treefork

pant


----------



## tnflipper52

Jeans


----------



## Imperial

designer


----------



## AZ Stinger

model


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airplane


----------



## tnflipper52

Raptor


----------



## AZ Stinger

predator


----------



## treefork

catch


----------



## orcrender

fetch


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## orcrender

hound


----------



## treefork

nag


----------



## AZ Stinger

wife


----------



## tnflipper52

cunning


----------



## AZ Stinger

conniving


----------



## tnflipper52

scheming


----------



## AZ Stinger

Scam


----------



## treefork

con


----------



## AZ Stinger

Prison


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bait


----------



## AZ Stinger

fish


----------



## treefork

bass


----------



## AZ Stinger

worm


----------



## Imperial

hook


----------



## Hrawk

Robin Williams


----------



## Imperial

cocaine


----------



## AZ Stinger

snow


----------



## Hrawk

cone


----------



## AZ Stinger

safety


----------



## e~shot

glasses


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## tnflipper52

clock


----------



## e~shot

dial


----------



## tnflipper52

soap


----------



## orcrender

bubble


----------



## tnflipper52

Burst


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Climax


----------



## AZ Stinger

blues


----------



## tnflipper52

Memphis


----------



## AZ Stinger

ribs


----------



## tnflipper52

Adams


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

It.


----------



## AZ Stinger

cousin


----------



## tnflipper52

Lurch


----------



## AZ Stinger

forward


----------



## Imperial

beyond


----------



## AZ Stinger

belief


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Undaunted


----------



## orcrender

fearful


----------



## AZ Stinger

fearless


----------



## Hrawk

Schrew


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tame


----------



## treefork

lion


----------



## AZ Stinger

plains


----------



## treefork

jungle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Gym


----------



## treefork

steroids


----------



## e~shot

Greg Valentino


----------



## Hrawk

Compensating


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Payment


----------



## e~shot

wallet


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Leather


----------



## e~shot

pouches


----------



## tnflipper52

kangaroo


----------



## AZ Stinger

super


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## Imperial

dude


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Sweet!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Huh


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## orcrender

where


----------



## AZ Stinger

When


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boris


----------



## Imperial

spider


----------



## AZ Stinger

Web


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strand


----------



## treefork

silk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Panties


----------



## AZ Stinger

Thong


----------



## treefork

thong


----------



## treefork

:rofl:


----------



## Imperial

echo


----------



## treefork

bounce


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheerleaders


----------



## AZ Stinger

pom poms


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yamabushitake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

C'mon, really? "Yamabush1take", then...jerk a** f***in' word filters...


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lol


----------



## e~shot

ROFL


----------



## treefork

WTF


----------



## e~shot

IOU


----------



## AZ Stinger

ICP


----------



## Btoon84

Faygo


----------



## e~shot

Fido


----------



## AZ Stinger

Doghouse


----------



## treefork

cat house


----------



## AZ Stinger

Payday


----------



## e~shot

hardware store


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nutz


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stuxnet


----------



## e~shot

malware


----------



## Tentacle Toast

American motorcycles


----------



## e~shot

Harley


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Facade


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Masquerade.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nasone


----------



## tnflipper52

impersonation


----------



## AZ Stinger

mimic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Octopus


----------



## AZ Stinger

calamari


----------



## orcrender

squid


----------



## AZ Stinger

ink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indian


----------



## tnflipper52

Hindu


----------



## treefork

temple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shirley


----------



## tnflipper52

Don't call me


----------



## AZ Stinger

Roger


----------



## tnflipper52

wilco


----------



## AZ Stinger

Over


----------



## orcrender

done


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Complete


----------



## tnflipper52

restart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Recycle


----------



## treefork

bin


----------



## tnflipper52

go


----------



## treefork

green


----------



## AZ Stinger

light


----------



## treefork

pole


----------



## tnflipper52

position


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fetal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Placenta


----------



## tnflipper52

uterus


----------



## Imperial

dropped


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Distended


----------



## AZ Stinger

Joint


----------



## Imperial

blunt


----------



## Hrawk

Trauma


----------



## treefork

dressing


----------



## AZ Stinger

Turkey


----------



## Hrawk

Salad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grain


----------



## treefork

sprouted


----------



## e~shot

beans


----------



## Beanflip

flip


----------



## treefork

off


----------



## e~shot

On


----------



## AZ Stinger

board


----------



## Imperial

surf


----------



## AZ Stinger

wave


----------



## Imperial

tidal


----------



## tnflipper52

lunar cycle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waxing


----------



## orcrender

waning


----------



## e~shot

crescent


----------



## orcrender

fertile


----------



## NoobShooter

soil


----------



## e~shot

dirt


----------



## NoobShooter

Joe


----------



## tnflipper52

Palooka


----------



## AZ Stinger

gum


----------



## tnflipper52

Chewing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mastication


----------



## AZ Stinger

digest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peristalsis


----------



## GEB

swallow


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Egestion.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Happy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Face


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## AZ Stinger

Out


----------



## treefork

in


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bred


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Butter


----------



## orcrender

churn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tantric


----------



## orcrender

Louisville


----------



## treefork

slugger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Champ


----------



## tnflipper52

Chump


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Change


----------



## treefork

Obama lol :rofl:


----------



## AZ Stinger

Worse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Case


----------



## AZ Stinger

scenario


----------



## tnflipper52

socialism


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marxism


----------



## AZ Stinger

Groucho


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cigar


----------



## treefork

Cuban


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## AZ Stinger

cane


----------



## Hrawk

Bundaberg


----------



## e~shot

yeast


----------



## Hrawk

Hops


----------



## GEB

skips


----------



## AZ Stinger

lets get back to beer


----------



## Hrawk

barley


----------



## AZ Stinger

head


----------



## Hrawk

(must contain myself ....)

Froth


----------



## Imperial

ale


----------



## e~shot

ferment


----------



## tnflipper52

Lager


----------



## Hrawk

Pilsner


----------



## orcrender

wheat


----------



## e~shot

mug


----------



## orcrender

stein


----------



## tnflipper52

Tankard


----------



## Imperial

keg


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amnesia


----------



## Imperial

huh?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baby, I gotta go...


----------



## Imperial

cuddle ?


----------



## Hrawk

Bumps


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Memories


----------



## e~shot

school


----------



## AZ Stinger

fights


----------



## Hrawk

Duels


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gloves


----------



## Imperial

fisticuffs


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bar


----------



## Hrawk

lawyer


----------



## AZ Stinger

shark


----------



## Imperial

jaws


----------



## Hrawk

Steel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toe


----------



## treefork

heel


----------



## tnflipper52

Jerk


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stroke....


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oops, we'll go with "dumpling"


----------



## treefork

potato ( hope I spelled it right lol )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cannon


----------



## orcrender

mortar


----------



## tnflipper52

Pestle


----------



## treefork

ceramic


----------



## AZ Stinger

kiln


----------



## Imperial

easy bake


----------



## treefork

incinerator


----------



## Btoon84

Cremation


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angel


----------



## treefork

guardian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Legal


----------



## AZ Stinger

Eagle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turkey


----------



## tnflipper52

Jerky


----------



## treefork

sasquash


----------



## Imperial

yeti


----------



## treefork

Big Foot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clown


----------



## treefork

Bozo


----------



## tnflipper52

Emmett Kelly


----------



## orcrender

Little Tramp


----------



## treefork

Kim Cardashion


----------



## e~shot

naughty boy


----------



## treefork

Dennis The Mennis


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## AZ Stinger

addiction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Love


----------



## treefork

obsession


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Possession


----------



## treefork

demons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tethered


----------



## treefork

exorcist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Headache


----------



## treefork

income tax


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Luxury tax


----------



## treefork

sales tax


----------



## AZ Stinger

percentage


----------



## Imperial

obama taxes


----------



## AZ Stinger

doom


----------



## Hrawk

Epic


----------



## AZ Stinger

adventure


----------



## e~shot

Gulliver


----------



## Hrawk

Gullible


----------



## tnflipper52

people


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Stupidity.


----------



## AZ Stinger

politicians


----------



## orcrender

vultures


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Opportunists


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Thief.


----------



## AZ Stinger

night


----------



## treefork

vision


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## treefork

trip


----------



## Hrawk

Regression


----------



## treefork

therapy


----------



## AZ Stinger

couch


----------



## orcrender

casting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dinosaurs


----------



## AZ Stinger

extinct


----------



## Hrawk

Chivalry


----------



## treefork

knight


----------



## AZ Stinger

queen


----------



## treefork

king


----------



## Hrawk

Me


----------



## Beanflip

You?


----------



## treefork

I


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Introversion


----------



## AZ Stinger

not


----------



## Hrawk

gate


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bill


----------



## Hrawk

Charity


----------



## AZ Stinger

deception


----------



## Hrawk

Inception


----------



## Imperial

assimilate


----------



## tnflipper52

prefabricate


----------



## AZ Stinger

modular


----------



## treefork

construction


----------



## AZ Stinger

site


----------



## orcrender

place


----------



## tnflipper52

Peyton


----------



## treefork

Bears


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Forest.


----------



## orcrender

Gump


----------



## treefork

Bubba


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prison


----------



## tnflipper52

Incarcerated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

1% of US population


----------



## AZ Stinger

yard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Play


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Act.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scene


----------



## AZ Stinger

commotion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kurfuffle


----------



## tnflipper52

pandemonium


----------



## treefork

Boston


----------



## Beanflip

Red


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Square


----------



## treefork

nerd


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wonka


----------



## treefork

Oompa Loompa


----------



## AZ Stinger

chocolate


----------



## Hrawk

Starfish


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tuna


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## AZ Stinger

ski


----------



## treefork

lodge


----------



## AZ Stinger

woods


----------



## Imperial

slingshots !


----------



## Hrawk

Blue whale


----------



## AZ Stinger

dive


----------



## Hrawk

Tower


----------



## AZ Stinger

amplifier


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Force


----------



## Imperial

G


----------



## Hrawk

Spot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gush


----------



## AZ Stinger

spray


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Wave.


----------



## treefork

surf


----------



## tnflipper52

commoner


----------



## treefork

elite


----------



## orcrender

poser


----------



## treefork

biker


----------



## orcrender

armstrong


----------



## AZ Stinger

mountains


----------



## tnflipper52

Alps


----------



## treefork

Everest


----------



## Imperial

mount


----------



## tnflipper52

saddle


----------



## treefork

spur


----------



## AZ Stinger

trot


----------



## tnflipper52

gait


----------



## AZ Stinger

gallop


----------



## Beanflip

Pole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pasties


----------



## orcrender

Tassels


----------



## AZ Stinger

nips


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Candy


----------



## tnflipper52

cotton


----------



## Tentacle Toast

South


----------



## treefork

Confederate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cycles


----------



## treefork

menstrual


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Twilight zone


----------



## AZ Stinger

outer limits


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## e~shot

station


----------



## treefork

orbit


----------



## e~shot

path


----------



## Hrawk

directory


----------



## treefork

telephone


----------



## e~shot

rotary dial


----------



## treefork

obsolete


----------



## AZ Stinger

extinct


----------



## e~shot

floppy disk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extant


----------



## e~shot

typewriter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stenographer


----------



## e~shot

court


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mate


----------



## AZ Stinger

first


----------



## Hrawk

Attempt


----------



## AZ Stinger

try


----------



## Hrawk

Score!


----------



## AZ Stinger

goal


----------



## Hrawk

2nd base


----------



## e~shot

Baseball


----------



## tnflipper52

bleachers


----------



## e~shot

spectators


----------



## Hrawk

Mound


----------



## e~shot

termite


----------



## tnflipper52

pest control


----------



## AZ Stinger

spray


----------



## treefork

territorial


----------



## Btoon84

Lions


----------



## Imperial

pussycat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

***mouse


----------



## treefork

***** trap


----------



## treefork

*******


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ditto


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rat's ***


----------



## tnflipper52

rodents rear end


----------



## AZ Stinger

target


----------



## treefork

rat rump


----------



## AZ Stinger

target


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crosshairs


----------



## Hrawk

Minute of Angle


----------



## treefork

spotter


----------



## Hrawk

Scope


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kestrel


----------



## AZ Stinger

dive


----------



## NoobShooter

Scuba


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Watch


----------



## Hrawk

Stalk


----------



## e~shot

stealthy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flattus


----------



## NoobShooter

flatulence


----------



## Hrawk

Noxious


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrous


----------



## NoobShooter

injected


----------



## treefork

booster


----------



## NoobShooter

Supercharger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cocaine


----------



## treefork

addiction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Subtraction


----------



## Hrawk

methylenedioxymethamphetamine


----------



## NoobShooter

ecstasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neurogenic hyperthermia


----------



## Hrawk

dopamine receptor


----------



## treefork

synapse


----------



## Hrawk

Electricity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Voltage gated calcium channels


----------



## Hrawk

Darlington Shunt


----------



## treefork

ventricular fibrillation


----------



## Hrawk

Contraction


----------



## NoobShooter

cervix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bottomed out


----------



## Hrawk

Useless


----------



## treefork

tokens


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arcade


----------



## Hrawk

Game


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Large


----------



## AZ Stinger

living


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lucky


----------



## Hrawk

Number


----------



## AZ Stinger

roulette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Revolver


----------



## Hrawk

Magnum


----------



## AZ Stinger

caliber


----------



## Hrawk

Gauge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Needle


----------



## AZ Stinger

spoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silver


----------



## AZ Stinger

lining


----------



## Hrawk

Stomach


----------



## AZ Stinger

cramps


----------



## Hrawk

Clamps


----------



## e~shot

toggle


----------



## tnflipper52

switch


----------



## Hrawk

Off


----------



## e~shot

cut


----------



## tnflipper52

skewered


----------



## Hrawk

Stabbed !!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shanked


----------



## Hrawk

Backstab


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Two-timed


----------



## AZ Stinger

deceive


----------



## Hrawk

Lie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Conive


----------



## Hrawk

Swindle


----------



## e~shot

treason


----------



## Hrawk

Mutany


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uprising


----------



## Hrawk

Protest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coup d' etat


----------



## tnflipper52

Revolution


----------



## AZ Stinger

USA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heartbreak


----------



## AZ Stinger

sad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Capitalism


----------



## orcrender

powermad


----------



## tnflipper52

Obama


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flip side of the same coin


----------



## NoobShooter

President


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Office


----------



## AZ Stinger

sex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rough


----------



## tnflipper52

Kinky


----------



## AZ Stinger

hair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Follicle


----------



## orcrender

root


----------



## AZ Stinger

canal


----------



## treefork

mule


----------



## tnflipper52

Headed


----------



## AZ Stinger

South


----------



## treefork

pole


----------



## TenToa

Dancer


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tiny


----------



## treefork

micro


----------



## tnflipper52

culture


----------



## treefork

shock


----------



## Imperial

treatment


----------



## AZ Stinger

psychiatric


----------



## treefork

hospital


----------



## Hrawk

Morphine


----------



## tnflipper52

addictive


----------



## Hrawk

Rehab


----------



## AZ Stinger

Relapse


----------



## Hrawk

Winning


----------



## treefork

victory


----------



## AZ Stinger

Circle


----------



## e~shot

center


----------



## Imperial

ground zero


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rush


----------



## Hrawk

More


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## Hrawk

Space


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## Hrawk

Shape


----------



## Imperial

rubenesque


----------



## Hrawk

Burlesque


----------



## treefork

tease


----------



## AZ Stinger

taunt


----------



## treefork

harass


----------



## Imperial

molest


----------



## treefork

priest


----------



## orcrender

robes


----------



## tnflipper52

Vestments


----------



## orcrender

candles


----------



## AZ Stinger

hot tub


----------



## Hrawk

Floaties


----------



## tnflipper52

air mattress


----------



## OcTToO

Pillow fort


----------



## Imperial

pillow fight


----------



## treefork

girls


----------



## OcTToO

Lace


----------



## tnflipper52

skirts


----------



## OcTToO

Panties


----------



## Imperial

commando


----------



## e~shot

Schwarzenegger


----------



## AZ Stinger

California


----------



## tnflipper52

San Diego


----------



## OcTToO

Beach


----------



## AZ Stinger

whale


----------



## e~shot

PFS


----------



## AZ Stinger

quarter


----------



## e~shot

nickel


----------



## tnflipper52

dime


----------



## AZ Stinger

revolver


----------



## e~shot

quick loader


----------



## OcTToO

Centrifuge


----------



## e~shot

tube


----------



## AZ Stinger

bands


----------



## Hrawk

Music


----------



## OcTToO

Medley


----------



## tnflipper52

montage


----------



## AZ Stinger

collection


----------



## treefork

hoard


----------



## Hrawk

Orcs


----------



## e~shot

alien


----------



## AZ Stinger

illegal


----------



## e~shot

wrist brace


----------



## Hrawk

Dental Brace


----------



## AZ Stinger

wire


----------



## Hrawk

Telegraph


----------



## AZ Stinger

current


----------



## Hrawk

Tide


----------



## AZ Stinger

red


----------



## Imperial

ginger


----------



## OcTToO

Pheomelanin


----------



## tnflipper52

Hwrak's demise


----------



## e~shot

End of beer supply


----------



## Hrawk

Lies !!!


----------



## e~shot

LOL


----------



## AZ Stinger

chuckle


----------



## Imperial

hee hee


----------



## OcTToO

Exuberance


----------



## orcrender

side splitting


----------



## AZ Stinger

laughter


----------



## tnflipper52

yuck yuck


----------



## OcTToO

Jester


----------



## AZ Stinger

court


----------



## OcTToO

Marshall


----------



## Imperial

sherriff


----------



## OcTToO

Deputy


----------



## AZ Stinger

county


----------



## OcTToO

Jurisdiction


----------



## Hrawk

State


----------



## OcTToO

Police


----------



## Hrawk

Run !


----------



## OcTToO

Cream-filled decoys


----------



## AZ Stinger

scary


----------



## OcTToO

CCTV


----------



## Hrawk

MTV


----------



## AZ Stinger

video


----------



## tnflipper52

vhs


----------



## Hrawk

Tracking


----------



## AZ Stinger

postal orders


----------



## Imperial

unabomber


----------



## Hrawk

Incarcerated


----------



## tnflipper52

drunk tank


----------



## e~shot

Black hole


----------



## Hrawk

Science


----------



## e~shot

experiment


----------



## Hrawk

Resin Casting


----------



## e~shot

Hawkeye


----------



## Hrawk

Henry Blake


----------



## e~shot

MASH


----------



## Hrawk

Korea


----------



## e~shot

Olympics


----------



## Hrawk

Greek


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## Hrawk

Captain


----------



## e~shot

Jacques Cousteau


----------



## orcrender

scuba


----------



## tnflipper52

Aqua lung


----------



## orcrender

Aquaman


----------



## tnflipper52

Justice League


----------



## treefork

hero


----------



## e~shot

bicycles


----------



## treefork

roller blades


----------



## tnflipper52

Street hockey


----------



## orcrender

stickball


----------



## AZ Stinger

city


----------



## orcrender

slicker


----------



## treefork

lubricant


----------



## SlingDaddy

Friction


----------



## AZ Stinger

smoke


----------



## OcTToO

Combustion


----------



## Hrawk

Engine


----------



## OcTToO

Search


----------



## Hrawk

Light


----------



## OcTToO

Headed


----------



## Hrawk

Bimbo


----------



## orcrender

jock


----------



## tnflipper52

itch


----------



## Hrawk

Scratch


----------



## treefork

papper


----------



## Hrawk

Spray


----------



## treefork

mark


----------



## Imperial

tagged


----------



## Hrawk

Graffiti


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hood


----------



## treefork

ghetto


----------



## e~shot

slum


----------



## tnflipper52

projects


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Undertaking


----------



## e~shot

fraud


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Misappropriation


----------



## e~shot

Copyright


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Patent


----------



## Hrawk

Infringement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feinstein


----------



## tnflipper52

freak show


----------



## Hrawk

Horror


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Milk plus


----------



## Hrawk

Lactose


----------



## AZ Stinger

intolerant


----------



## Hrawk

Equality


----------



## Imperial

farce


----------



## e~shot

Joke


----------



## AZ Stinger

laughable


----------



## e~shot

Tim Minchin


----------



## Hrawk

LEGEND


----------



## e~shot

Books


----------



## AZ Stinger

words


----------



## e~shot

dictionary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thesaurus


----------



## AZ Stinger

T Rex


----------



## Hrawk

20th Century Boy


----------



## tnflipper52

Electric Warrior


----------



## ash

Hendrix


----------



## Imperial

clapton


----------



## AZ Stinger

page


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flying


----------



## AZ Stinger

wings


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red


----------



## AZ Stinger

bull


----------



## tnflipper52

Energy


----------



## AZ Stinger

drink


----------



## Hrawk

Guzzle


----------



## orcrender

imbibe


----------



## AZ Stinger

partake


----------



## orcrender

ingest


----------



## Imperial

swallow


----------



## AZ Stinger

gulp


----------



## Hrawk

Gargle


----------



## Imperial

spit


----------



## AZ Stinger

phlegm


----------



## ash

mucus


----------



## treefork

allergy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Histamines


----------



## e~shot

nitrogen


----------



## Hrawk

Dioxide


----------



## e~shot

carbon


----------



## GEB

copy


----------



## orcrender

replicate


----------



## GEB

repeat


----------



## Hrawk

History


----------



## GEB

chronicle


----------



## SlingDaddy

Saga


----------



## AZ Stinger

Drama


----------



## ash

Theatre


----------



## AZ Stinger

shootings


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Criminals


----------



## e~shot

parliament


----------



## ash

Lincoln


----------



## Beanflip

Logs


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## ash

department


----------



## AZ Stinger

store


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Munitions


----------



## ash

Dump


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waste


----------



## AZ Stinger

nuclear


----------



## treefork

reactor


----------



## orcrender

core


----------



## AZ Stinger

Apple


----------



## treefork

pie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## treefork

sugar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tonight


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

This morning.


----------



## AZ Stinger

afternoon


----------



## treefork

delight


----------



## AZ Stinger

Motel


----------



## treefork

mistress


----------



## orcrender

dominatrix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Latex


----------



## treefork

free


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fall


----------



## treefork

guy


----------



## tnflipper52

rope


----------



## Hrawk

Hemp


----------



## treefork

nylon


----------



## tnflipper52

polymer


----------



## Hrawk

Synthetic


----------



## treefork

drug


----------



## Hrawk

Consume


----------



## treefork

demand


----------



## Hrawk

Supply


----------



## treefork

economics


----------



## Hrawk

Reform


----------



## treefork

pension


----------



## tnflipper52

retirement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Decommissioned


----------



## Hrawk

Department


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Felatio


----------



## Hrawk

Machine Gun

(It's a band here in Australia - Machine Gun Fellatio)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Conflict resolution


----------



## Hrawk

Marriage Counselling


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prenuptial agreement


----------



## Hrawk

Tears


----------



## orcrender

apache


----------



## Hrawk

Helicopter


----------



## orcrender

gunship


----------



## tnflipper52

spectre


----------



## Hrawk

Ghost


----------



## e~shot

sniper


----------



## Hrawk

Camper


----------



## Beanflip

Happy


----------



## e~shot

tears


----------



## AZ Stinger

saline


----------



## e~shot

needle


----------



## treefork

syringe


----------



## e~shot

insulin


----------



## Beanflip

sugar


----------



## treefork

cancer


----------



## Beanflip

death


----------



## Hrawk

Terry Pratchet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Postal


----------



## ash

worker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drone


----------



## AZ Stinger

honeycomb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

1.618


----------



## orcrender

ratio


----------



## Hrawk

Euclid


----------



## orcrender

geometry


----------



## Hrawk

Trigonometry


----------



## ash

Triangular


----------



## e~shot

angle


----------



## SlingDaddy

Grinder


----------



## ash

coffee


----------



## SlingDaddy

Morning


----------



## AZ Stinger

hangover


----------



## e~shot

comedy


----------



## ash

club


----------



## Hrawk

Breakfast


----------



## AZ Stinger

hotel


----------



## SlingDaddy

Hostel


----------



## ash

Prague


----------



## Imperial

prong


----------



## Hrawk

Thong


----------



## AZ Stinger

crack


----------



## ash

shot


----------



## tnflipper52

loin


----------



## SlingDaddy

Groin


----------



## AZ Stinger

cup


----------



## tnflipper52

jewels


----------



## ash

thief


----------



## e~shot

police


----------



## e~shot




----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dirty bomb


----------



## tnflipper52

f bomb


----------



## treefork

cuss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Couscous


----------



## treefork

stew


----------



## Hrawk

Rabbit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Volkswagen


----------



## ash

beetle


----------



## treefork

juice


----------



## ash

box


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beaver


----------



## treefork

shaved


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Landing strip


----------



## AZ Stinger

runway


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tarmac


----------



## treefork

Landing Zone


----------



## Beanflip

home


----------



## Hrawk

Girl


----------



## treefork

friend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Accomplice


----------



## e~shot

team


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brim


----------



## e~shot

baseball


----------



## ash

season


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skillet


----------



## treefork

iron


----------



## AZ Stinger

fist


----------



## ash

glove


----------



## Imperial

smell


----------



## GEB

odor


----------



## Hrawk

Pungent


----------



## ash

sulphur


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dioxide


----------



## treefork

carbon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dating


----------



## tnflipper52

Blind


----------



## AZ Stinger

duck


----------



## treefork

call


----------



## ash

Girl


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## AZ Stinger

cat


----------



## orcrender

dog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Guard


----------



## AZ Stinger

right


----------



## tnflipper52

cross


----------



## AZ Stinger

crucified


----------



## treefork

scratch


----------



## orcrender

devil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dust


----------



## tnflipper52

Soil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Humus


----------



## tnflipper52

Fertile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Womb


----------



## treefork

incubator


----------



## tnflipper52

hatchlings


----------



## AZ Stinger

McNuggets


----------



## tnflipper52

chicken tenders


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turducken


----------



## tnflipper52

triple play


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ménage à trois


----------



## AZ Stinger

trouble


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Welcome


----------



## treefork

economy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Car


----------



## e~shot

seat belt


----------



## AZ Stinger

restraint


----------



## treefork

self


----------



## AZ Stinger

being


----------



## treefork

human


----------



## AZ Stinger

flawed


----------



## treefork

accept


----------



## e~shot

password


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Culpability


----------



## e~shot

customs


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## e~shot

google


----------



## treefork

infinite


----------



## e~shot

love


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deicide


----------



## ash

Metal


----------



## Imperial

heavy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hoyer


----------



## Hrawk

Maryland


----------



## ash

Baltimore


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Subways


----------



## ash

New York


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imperialism


----------



## tnflipper52

Bloomberg


----------



## orcrender

fading


----------



## SlingDaddy

Tired


----------



## tnflipper52

fatigued


----------



## treefork

spirit


----------



## orcrender

medium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Substrate


----------



## treefork

channel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Locks


----------



## AZ Stinger

dread


----------



## tnflipper52

Judge :nono:


----------



## treefork

jury


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sequestered


----------



## AZ Stinger

lockdown


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imprisonment


----------



## Imperial

obamanomics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hoodwink


----------



## ash

hedge


----------



## AZ Stinger

hog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tied


----------



## AZ Stinger

red


----------



## ash

blue


----------



## e~shot

green


----------



## Imperial

periwinkle


----------



## GEB

mister


----------



## e~shot

gentlemen


----------



## primitive power slingshot

honor


----------



## e~shot

medal


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## e~shot

dust


----------



## AZ Stinger

angel


----------



## GEB

vampire


----------



## primitive power slingshot

BAT


----------



## AZ Stinger

cave


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## ash

Lord


----------



## SlingDaddy

Almighty


----------



## Imperial

yahweh


----------



## ash

Wahey!


----------



## e~shot

pointless


----------



## treefork

discussion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lecture


----------



## tnflipper52

Liberal


----------



## AZ Stinger

OSAGE ORANGE, YAHOOOOO


----------



## e~shot

Bing


----------



## treefork

Bang


----------



## orcrender

bong


----------



## AZ Stinger

toke


----------



## SlingDaddy

Blunt


----------



## AZ Stinger

spliff


----------



## tnflipper52

Cocktail


----------



## Imperial

jagerbomb


----------



## AZ Stinger

shooter


----------



## tnflipper52

Exhibitionist


----------



## AZ Stinger

stripper


----------



## Imperial

dancer


----------



## AZ Stinger

tiny


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rule


----------



## AZ Stinger

conquer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pillage


----------



## e~shot

war


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Profiteers


----------



## e~shot

Pharma


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bioinformatics


----------



## e~shot

funded


----------



## treefork

pension lol


----------



## Hrawk

Adult Diaper


----------



## AZ Stinger

depends


----------



## primitive power slingshot

leaky


----------



## Imperial

shat


----------



## primitive power slingshot

fragrance


----------



## Hrawk

Pheromone


----------



## AZ Stinger

sex


----------



## ash

sells


----------



## AZ Stinger

salesman


----------



## SlingDaddy

Insincere


----------



## Hrawk

Government


----------



## Imperial

disorganized


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disheveled


----------



## e~shot

hippie


----------



## ash

commune


----------



## e~shot

tent


----------



## ash

city


----------



## tnflipper52

Slicker


----------



## e~shot

conreate


----------



## treefork

jungle


----------



## e~shot

Tarzan


----------



## ash

Jane


----------



## tnflipper52

Boy


----------



## primitive power slingshot

BAD


----------



## AZ Stinger

intent


----------



## SlingDaddy

Hell


----------



## tnflipper52

Intercourse


----------



## e~shot

aerobics


----------



## treefork

cardio


----------



## e~shot

gym


----------



## AZ Stinger

sweat


----------



## GEB

hog


----------



## SlingDaddy

Roast


----------



## GEB

beast


----------



## tnflipper52

Angry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Birds


----------



## treefork

Hitchcock


----------



## SlingDaddy

Psycho


----------



## treefork

exgirlfriend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Benefits


----------



## Imperial

perfect


----------



## AZ Stinger

margarita


----------



## tnflipper52

tequila


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worm


----------



## ash

turned


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tricks


----------



## ash

magic


----------



## treefork

bullet


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## AZ Stinger

smokin


----------



## e~shot

barrel


----------



## Hrawk

Monkeys


----------



## e~shot

banana


----------



## Hrawk

Tree


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## Hrawk

Wound


----------



## e~shot

blood


----------



## treefork

dressing


----------



## Hrawk

Salad


----------



## treefork

bowl


----------



## Hrawk

Cut


----------



## ash

knife


----------



## Hrawk

Edge


----------



## AZ Stinger

cutting


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## ash

cut


----------



## treefork

hair


----------



## SlingDaddy

Removal


----------



## AZ Stinger

garbage


----------



## Hrawk

Androgyny


----------



## e~shot

Intersex


----------



## ash

intercourse


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## ash

band


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## tnflipper52

circular


----------



## e~shot

motion


----------



## ash

Lotion


----------



## Imperial

hand


----------



## ash

basket


----------



## e~shot

fruits


----------



## ash

nuts


----------



## e~shot

almond


----------



## Imperial

joy


----------



## ash

Division


----------



## tomshot123

Multiplication


----------



## treefork

addition


----------



## GEB

subtraction


----------



## AZ Stinger

delete


----------



## e~shot

CTL+ALT


----------



## treefork

synchronize


----------



## Imperial

unison


----------



## AZ Stinger

rhythm


----------



## SlingDaddy

Rhyme


----------



## ash

melody


----------



## orcrender

base


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## tnflipper52

tennis


----------



## AZ Stinger

pro


----------



## SlingDaddy

Semi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Automatic


----------



## tnflipper52

spontaneous


----------



## SlingDaddy

Combustion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Engine


----------



## SlingDaddy

Infernal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Racket


----------



## tnflipper52

badmitton


----------



## Imperial

birdie


----------



## treefork

finger


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## AZ Stinger

shooter


----------



## e~shot

sharp


----------



## treefork

edge


----------



## e~shot

slip


----------



## tnflipper52

pink


----------



## e~shot

Cadillac


----------



## treefork

ranch


----------



## e~shot

cottage


----------



## Imperial

loveshack


----------



## AZ Stinger

baby


----------



## treefork

back


----------



## e~shot

bare


----------



## AZ Stinger

essentials


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## Slingshot Silas

obsession


----------



## Imperial

redheads


----------



## e~shot

macaroni


----------



## ash

cheese


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Cheesus.


----------



## ash

Praise


----------



## tnflipper52

thank you


----------



## ash

Zeppelin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dirigible


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## SlingDaddy

Hazard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roof


----------



## e~shot

snow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heavenly bliss


----------



## tnflipper52

Jesus


----------



## SlingDaddy

Christ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Carpenter


----------



## SlingDaddy

Craftsman


----------



## tnflipper52

guild


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## ash

baton


----------



## treefork

Tazer


----------



## ash

laser


----------



## e~shot

ray


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beam


----------



## e~shot

steel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plate


----------



## e~shot

ceramic


----------



## ash

marbles


----------



## AZ Stinger

Quarter


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## ash

green


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nickel nitrate


----------



## e~shot

Epsom salt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crystals


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coffee


----------



## AZ Stinger

cigarette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coco puff


----------



## AZ Stinger

drag


----------



## ash

crunchy


----------



## e~shot

crackers


----------



## tnflipper52

soda


----------



## AZ Stinger

crackle


----------



## ash

Pork


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Primus


----------



## AZ Stinger

stove


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pipe


----------



## tnflipper52

briar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Churchwarden


----------



## tnflipper52

parish


----------



## AZ Stinger

pew


----------



## orcrender

Pepe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lockheed Martin


----------



## Btoon84

Martin Marietta


----------



## treefork

Martin Luther King


----------



## ash

lutheran


----------



## Imperial

agnostic


----------



## Hrawk

Intelligent


----------



## Imperial

artificial


----------



## e~shot

flavor


----------



## ash

synthetic


----------



## e~shot

coloring


----------



## AZ Stinger

Computers systems can be crazy hahhaha


----------



## ash

Hal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skynet


----------



## Imperial

anonymous


----------



## ash

Vendetta


----------



## orcrender

feud


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clash


----------



## e~shot

street


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Walker


----------



## tnflipper52

Texas ranger


----------



## ash

Talladega


----------



## Beanflip

Nights


----------



## AZ Stinger

joust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ostrich


----------



## Imperial

emu


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Ensoniq


----------



## Tentacle Toast

La hedgehog


----------



## tnflipper52

Porcupine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quill


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pen


----------



## Imperial

bic


----------



## orcrender

lighter


----------



## AZ Stinger

darker


----------



## orcrender

smoke


----------



## Imperial

second hand


----------



## AZ Stinger

junk


----------



## GEB

yard


----------



## Hrawk

Prison


----------



## ash

break


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In


----------



## AZ Stinger

side


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Splitting


----------



## e~shot

up


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ended


----------



## ash

badly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Broken


----------



## ash

Toe


----------



## AZ Stinger

stub


----------



## Hrawk

Receipt


----------



## ash

goods


----------



## AZ Stinger

stash


----------



## GEB

bury


----------



## Hrawk

Treasure


----------



## AZ Stinger

island


----------



## ash

Jim


----------



## e~shot

SPS


----------



## SlingDaddy

Envy


----------



## Hrawk

Greed


----------



## ash

Lust


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## AZ Stinger

milk


----------



## tnflipper52

nipple


----------



## AZ Stinger

peek


----------



## e~shot

Everest


----------



## ash

Himalayas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kombucha


----------



## AZ Stinger

climb


----------



## ash

dive


----------



## AZ Stinger

dumpster


----------



## e~shot

garbage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disposal


----------



## ash

Surplus


----------



## tnflipper52

Military


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Force


----------



## orcrender

multiplier


----------



## AZ Stinger

calculater


----------



## e~shot

abacus


----------



## AZ Stinger

beads


----------



## ash

Ammo


----------



## AZ Stinger

target


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moving


----------



## Imperial

relocating


----------



## AZ Stinger

foreclosure


----------



## Imperial

homeless


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vagrant


----------



## tnflipper52

hobo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soiled undergarments


----------



## AZ Stinger

depends


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Variables


----------



## ash

Parameters


----------



## Imperial

statistic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irrelevance


----------



## Imperial

2nd amendment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crown jewel


----------



## e~shot

Queen


----------



## ash

Mercury


----------



## AZ Stinger

Uranus


----------



## SlingDaddy

Sphincter (sorry)


----------



## GEB

Factor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Determining


----------



## AZ Stinger

calculating


----------



## Imperial

math


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Science


----------



## ash

experiment


----------



## SlingDaddy

Test


----------



## e~shot

blood


----------



## tnflipper52

plasma


----------



## e~shot

display


----------



## ash

vulgar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Display


----------



## treefork

manichean


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mime


----------



## Imperial

mute


----------



## GEB

speechless


----------



## AZ Stinger

dumbfounded


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Befuddled


----------



## SlingDaddy

Discombobulated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bamboozled


----------



## AZ Stinger

swindled


----------



## Imperial

played


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hustled


----------



## ash

LeRoy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Geneva


----------



## Imperial

watches


----------



## e~shot

strap


----------



## Imperial

whip


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## Imperial

chaps


----------



## e~shot

buckle


----------



## ash

belt


----------



## treefork

sander


----------



## e~shot

WASP


----------



## orcrender

grinder


----------



## e~shot

stone


----------



## ash

cold


----------



## treefork

killer


----------



## AZ Stinger

weed


----------



## ash

smoker


----------



## AZ Stinger

toker


----------



## Imperial

joker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wild


----------



## Imperial

unpredictable


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gamble


----------



## Imperial

bet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wager


----------



## ash

odds


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Statistics


----------



## e~shot

graph


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fight


----------



## Imperial

defend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uphold


----------



## orcrender

stunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Action


----------



## orcrender

movie


----------



## SlingDaddy

Theatre


----------



## orcrender

drama


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angst


----------



## SlingDaddy

Teen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tight


----------



## AZ Stinger

giddy up


----------



## Imperial

bareback


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Creampie


----------



## Imperial

sticky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stain


----------



## ash

away


----------



## tnflipper52

shotgun


----------



## AZ Stinger

wedding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flee


----------



## tnflipper52

extradite


----------



## AZ Stinger

south


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dullards


----------



## tnflipper52

carpetbaggers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Charlatans


----------



## ash

Skeletons


----------



## e~shot

anatomy


----------



## ash

botany


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gardens


----------



## e~shot

flowers


----------



## ash

pretty


----------



## AZ Stinger

pink


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spectrum


----------



## AZ Stinger

rays


----------



## Imperial

ultra-violet


----------



## ash

ultra-violent


----------



## SlingDaddy

Tarantino


----------



## GEB

director


----------



## ash

producer


----------



## AZ Stinger

actor


----------



## Imperial

stage


----------



## e~shot

drama


----------



## AZ Stinger

soaps


----------



## ash

dirt


----------



## AZ Stinger

road


----------



## e~shot

traffic


----------



## AZ Stinger

light


----------



## e~shot

LED


----------



## ash

screen


----------



## e~shot

pixel


----------



## tnflipper52

resolution


----------



## ash

endeavour


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Task


----------



## e~shot

CTL+ALT+DEL


----------



## ash

Escape


----------



## tnflipper52

Dissapear


----------



## e~shot

CLS


----------



## Imperial

csi


----------



## AZ Stinger

pfs


----------



## Imperial

opfs


----------



## AZ Stinger

conceal


----------



## tnflipper52

Hidden


----------



## orcrender

compartment


----------



## SlingDaddy

Smugglers


----------



## Imperial

coyotes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thirty ought six


----------



## tnflipper52

Remington 700


----------



## Imperial

crosman 1377


----------



## AZ Stinger

fun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jeep


----------



## treefork

Wrangler


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Winch


----------



## AZ Stinger

wench


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wailing


----------



## AZ Stinger

wall


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Retaining


----------



## AZ Stinger

keeping


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smoke


----------



## AZ Stinger

brick


----------



## AZ Stinger

ok, brick still works, lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defecation


----------



## treefork

politics


----------



## e~shot

drama


----------



## treefork

queen


----------



## AZ Stinger

mercury


----------



## e~shot

thermometer


----------



## AZ Stinger

hot


----------



## treefork

tub


----------



## e~shot

bubble


----------



## treefork

bath


----------



## e~shot

towel


----------



## SlingDaddy

Robe


----------



## e~shot

tie


----------



## ash

Rope


----------



## e~shot

rodeo


----------



## SlingDaddy

Clowns


----------



## e~shot

dots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Folliculitis


----------



## tnflipper52

pimple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pus


----------



## Imperial

acne


----------



## e~shot

skin


----------



## treefork

suit


----------



## e~shot

Italy


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## e~shot

mozzarella


----------



## tnflipper52

Provolone


----------



## e~shot

cheddar


----------



## AaronMB

Wine


----------



## SlingDaddy

Wino


----------



## e~shot

intox


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Narcan


----------



## treefork

Heroin


----------



## SlingDaddy

Opium


----------



## Btoon84

Opossum


----------



## SlingDaddy

Varmint


----------



## tnflipper52

critter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cage


----------



## Imperial

ABG


----------



## e~shot

syringe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inoculation


----------



## treefork

Vacine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seroconversion


----------



## e~shot

antibodies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oligodendrocyte


----------



## e~shot

brain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myelination


----------



## treefork

masturbation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Desperation


----------



## treefork

poser


----------



## Imperial

wannabe


----------



## tnflipper52

Spice Girls


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spice channel


----------



## Imperial

old spice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Embattled


----------



## Imperial

turmoil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turbulence


----------



## orcrender

thunderstorm


----------



## e~shot

rain


----------



## Imperial

water


----------



## NoobShooter

Boy


----------



## AZ Stinger

trouble


----------



## SlingDaddy

Woman


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Screaming.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Banshee


----------



## AZ Stinger

plains


----------



## SlingDaddy

Drifter


----------



## Imperial

dr. bruce banner


----------



## e~shot

Dr. Who?


----------



## Imperial

dr. feelgood


----------



## e~shot

rock


----------



## Imperial

n'roll


----------



## ash

sex


----------



## e~shot

bed


----------



## Imperial

floor


----------



## e~shot

tile


----------



## Imperial

linoleum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tile


----------



## e~shot

Roof


----------



## NoobShooter

Hip


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Room


----------



## NoobShooter

Panic


----------



## ash

disco


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cocaine....it always seems to come back to cocaine.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...shoulda said spoon...


----------



## ash

Cale


----------



## tnflipper52

Collards


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roughage


----------



## ash

Stubble


----------



## AZ Stinger

beard


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

sonny chiba


----------



## tnflipper52

Martial arts


----------



## tnflipper52

Martial arts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jujitsu, jujitsu


----------



## AZ Stinger

mat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knapp


----------



## Imperial

sleep


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dream


----------



## tnflipper52

Weaver


----------



## AZ Stinger

Charley


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hanoi


----------



## Imperial

rocks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## AZ Stinger

snifter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brandy


----------



## Btoon84

There's this fine nurse at work named Brandy.... All of the things I am associating here are NSFW. So I'll just say- um

Delicious. Yes, Delicious is the word.


----------



## tnflipper52

delectable and curvacious too.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Nubile


----------



## Btoon84

nymphet


----------



## Imperial

mmmmmmmmmm :naughty:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Personal massager


----------



## Imperial

geisha


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escort


----------



## Imperial

arm candy


----------



## e~shot

brass knuckles


----------



## Imperial

butter face


----------



## tnflipper52

stiches


----------



## treefork

Shameless


----------



## Imperial

guilty


----------



## e~shot

embarrassment


----------



## ash

Blush


----------



## treefork

red


----------



## Imperial

crimson


----------



## quarterinmynose

king


----------



## ash

rat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dog


----------



## tnflipper52

days


----------



## Imperial

numbered


----------



## ash

painting


----------



## e~shot

brush


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stroke


----------



## e~shot

emergency


----------



## SlingDaddy

Beer


----------



## tnflipper52

Barrel


----------



## e~shot

rifling


----------



## Imperial

twist


----------



## tnflipper52

Wrinkle


----------



## Imperial

wisdom lines


----------



## tnflipper52

crows feet


----------



## Imperial

oil of olay


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Milk of amnesia


----------



## tnflipper52

scatterbrain


----------



## orcrender

multitasking


----------



## treefork

talented


----------



## orcrender

absorbed


----------



## treefork

linseed oil


----------



## Imperial

40W


----------



## tnflipper52

Quaker State


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lube


----------



## Imperial

KY


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Froth


----------



## treefork

jelly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cherry


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deflowered


----------



## treefork

virgin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airplane


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jefferson


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acid


----------



## treefork

base


----------



## e~shot

data


----------



## treefork

center


----------



## Imperial

ground zero


----------



## e~shot

flood


----------



## AZ Stinger

insurance


----------



## SlingDaddy

Premium


----------



## AZ Stinger

blend


----------



## Imperial

columbian


----------



## tnflipper52

gold


----------



## Imperial

teeth


----------



## e~shot

dental mirror


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drill


----------



## e~shot

bit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coins


----------



## e~shot

till


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toil


----------



## Hrawk

Troll


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoLoLoLoL


----------



## e~shot

ROFL


----------



## ash

Copter


----------



## SlingDaddy

Chopper


----------



## tnflipper52

mythical


----------



## e~shot

graphical


----------



## ash

cartographer


----------



## e~shot

Ptolemy


----------



## ash

Homer


----------



## e~shot

poet


----------



## ash

dead


----------



## e~shot

burial


----------



## treefork

cemetery


----------



## ash

pet


----------



## Btoon84

Boston Terrier


----------



## SlingDaddy

Tea party


----------



## treefork

decoy


----------



## SlingDaddy

Pigeon


----------



## treefork

stool


----------



## ash

sample


----------



## treefork

platter


----------



## AZ Stinger

silver


----------



## GEB

bullion


----------



## orcrender

escudos


----------



## e~shot

Portuguese


----------



## tnflipper52

Q man


----------



## orcrender

cork


----------



## Imperial

bottle


----------



## tnflipper52

Pop


----------



## SlingDaddy

Shot


----------



## tnflipper52

Bird


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prey


----------



## treefork

Talon


----------



## tnflipper52

Falcon


----------



## SlingDaddy

Millennium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clock


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## tnflipper52

warp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Speed


----------



## treefork

relativity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Continuum


----------



## treefork

Einstein


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Luminary


----------



## e~shot

lighting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dappled


----------



## ash

horse


----------



## Imperial

carriage


----------



## ash

pumpkin


----------



## e~shot

seed


----------



## AZ Stinger

apple


----------



## e~shot

cider


----------



## Imperial

house


----------



## ash

party


----------



## Imperial

mixer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blender


----------



## Imperial

shredder


----------



## ash

guitarist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strings


----------



## tnflipper52

Gradiant


----------



## NoobShooter

Angled


----------



## treefork

protractor


----------



## tnflipper52

Algebraic


----------



## e~shot

geometry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trigonometry


----------



## treefork

pythagorean


----------



## Imperial

hates math


----------



## treefork

Attention Deficit Disorder


----------



## Imperial

deaf


----------



## treefork

dumb


----------



## tnflipper52

Blonde


----------



## orcrender

lovely


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dividends


----------



## tnflipper52

Endorsement s


----------



## Imperial

pro athletes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dunces


----------



## Imperial

I R S


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marauders


----------



## tnflipper52

bushwhackers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weed-eaters


----------



## treefork

goats


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feta


----------



## treefork

Greek


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## treefork

sail


----------



## e~shot

pirate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bay


----------



## Imperial

harbor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stow


----------



## treefork

compartment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bulkhead


----------



## treefork

storage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cache


----------



## Imperial

supplies


----------



## ash

stock


----------



## Imperial

bonds


----------



## SlingDaddy

Epoxy


----------



## ash

jockeys


----------



## SlingDaddy

Horses


----------



## ash

fools


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Shame


----------



## Imperial

ruined


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defiled


----------



## ash

deflowered


----------



## tnflipper52

Reputation


----------



## e~shot

likes


----------



## tnflipper52

Dislikes


----------



## ash

aniseed


----------



## orcrender

licorice


----------



## tnflipper52

Twizzlers


----------



## e~shot

macaroni


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Art


----------



## e~shot

gallery


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Court


----------



## tnflipper52

Judge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dread


----------



## orcrender

justice


----------



## SlingDaddy

Done


----------



## tnflipper52

Burnt


----------



## SlingDaddy

Razed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imploded


----------



## SlingDaddy

Wormhole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glory hole


----------



## treefork

sweet spot


----------



## e~shot

bullseye


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Groupings


----------



## treefork

clicks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Booms


----------



## e~shot

oil spill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sickening


----------



## tnflipper52

BP


----------



## treefork

corruption


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Everywhere


----------



## ash

nowhere


----------



## treefork

somewhere


----------



## e~shot

hide


----------



## orcrender

bison


----------



## treefork

burger


----------



## orcrender

turkey


----------



## treefork

pilgrim


----------



## Imperial

indian


----------



## AZ Stinger

giver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taker


----------



## tnflipper52

ticket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Citation


----------



## ash

exclamation


----------



## treefork

point


----------



## ash

blank


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheque


----------



## orcrender

bouncer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Security


----------



## treefork

breech


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whale


----------



## AZ Stinger

tale


----------



## treefork

fable


----------



## orcrender

myth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tale


----------



## ash

Tail


----------



## treefork

wag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shake


----------



## e~shot

harlem


----------



## SlingDaddy

Globetrotter


----------



## Btoon84

Showboat


----------



## e~shot

river


----------



## BCLuxor

pointless


----------



## SlingDaddy

Ego


----------



## treefork

self


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Contained


----------



## treefork

breathing


----------



## ash

apparatus


----------



## treefork

gym


----------



## e~shot

dumbbell


----------



## treefork

rack


----------



## e~shot

dishes


----------



## treefork

cabinet


----------



## e~shot

parliament


----------



## tnflipper52

House of commons


----------



## SlingDaddy

Politicians


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pigs


----------



## e~shot

promises


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pork


----------



## e~shot

lard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mc Donalds


----------



## e~shot

junk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jalopy


----------



## treefork

beater


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wife


----------



## treefork

squeeze


----------



## AZ Stinger

Extort


----------



## ash

extract


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tincture


----------



## AZ Stinger

iodine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sodium


----------



## treefork

osmosis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Isotonic


----------



## treefork

saline


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curos


----------



## treefork

port


----------



## ash

Starboard


----------



## e~shot

lights


----------



## SlingDaddy

Camera


----------



## e~shot

Kodak


----------



## ash

chrome


----------



## e~shot

Google


----------



## ash

goggle


----------



## e~shot

speedo


----------



## ash

tacho


----------



## e~shot

RPM


----------



## treefork

speedometer


----------



## ash

Tachometer


----------



## tnflipper52

Rpm guage


----------



## ash

Measurement


----------



## e~shot

metric


----------



## orcrender

english


----------



## treefork

Amish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wood


----------



## Imperial

hard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Throbbing


----------



## treefork

palpitation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tachycardia


----------



## orcrender

demise


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red-heads


----------



## orcrender

lovely


----------



## tnflipper52

Pleasing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleasurable


----------



## tnflipper52

yearning


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Writhing


----------



## AZ Stinger

pain


----------



## treefork

nerve


----------



## e~shot

filling


----------



## Tentacle Toast

That's what SHE said...LoL...

"cavity"


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ouch


----------



## ash

damn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bloody ****


----------



## e~shot

bath


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salts


----------



## e~shot

epsom


----------



## treefork

soak


----------



## e~shot

foot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tarsals


----------



## e~shot

reflexolgoy


----------



## treefork

accupuncture


----------



## e~shot

cupping


----------



## Beanflip

Spooning


----------



## Beanflip

Spooning


----------



## ash

squeeze


----------



## Imperial

strangle


----------



## e~shot

String


----------



## ash

G


----------



## tnflipper52

thong


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sandals


----------



## ash

Jesus


----------



## tnflipper52

The Christ


----------



## SlingDaddy

The Dude


----------



## ash

abides


----------



## tnflipper52

Holy


----------



## ash

Moly


----------



## Imperial

hatchet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Job


----------



## orcrender

skill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Set


----------



## Imperial

match


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sulphur


----------



## e~shot

yellow


----------



## ash

belly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Umbilicus


----------



## e~shot

cord


----------



## AZ Stinger

nylon


----------



## e~shot

HDPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pantyhose


----------



## e~shot

stocking


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stuffer


----------



## e~shot

Casing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soil


----------



## e~shot

worms


----------



## AZ Stinger

hook


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Castings


----------



## e~shot

lead


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Foot


----------



## Imperial

mouth


----------



## e~shot

massage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tongue ring


----------



## e~shot

piercing


----------



## ash

Swedish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fish


----------



## Imperial

eyes


----------



## SlingDaddy

Ears


----------



## e~shot

hands free


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Care-free


----------



## e~shot

pads


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

training


----------



## tnflipper52

wheels


----------



## ash

wings


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Seraphim


----------



## ash

pie


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Shepard


----------



## GEB

Commander


----------



## e~shot

Army


----------



## tnflipper52

recruit


----------



## e~shot

manpower


----------



## ash

manhours


----------



## e~shot

wages


----------



## treefork

Benifits


----------



## e~shot

member


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## tnflipper52

Golf


----------



## Imperial

gulf


----------



## tnflipper52

Petroleum


----------



## treefork

empire


----------



## ash

rebel


----------



## Imperial

yell


----------



## orcrender

scream


----------



## ash

queen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flamboyant


----------



## treefork

gay


----------



## AZ Stinger

merry


----------



## treefork

Christmas


----------



## e~shot

Santa


----------



## ash

satan


----------



## Imperial

master


----------



## ash

craftsman


----------



## Imperial

skilled


----------



## e~shot

tools


----------



## ash

undertow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perfect Circle


----------



## e~shot

centre


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Punch


----------



## ash

rabbit


----------



## e~shot

carrot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## e~shot

glue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rubber


----------



## e~shot

gum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bubble


----------



## e~shot

rainbow


----------



## tnflipper52

Brite


----------



## e~shot

lite


----------



## tnflipper52

Miller


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Illusion


----------



## tnflipper52

Magician


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corporate lawyers


----------



## e~shot

actors


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crisis


----------



## ash

Aversion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evasion


----------



## ash

Corrosion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oxidation


----------



## treefork

rust


----------



## AZ Stinger

Iron


----------



## ash

blood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hemoglobin


----------



## orcrender

transport


----------



## Imperial

hearse


----------



## tnflipper52

ambulance


----------



## e~shot

Rotating light


----------



## Imperial

lighthouse


----------



## AZ Stinger

beacon


----------



## Imperial

bat signal


----------



## AZ Stinger

Batmobile


----------



## Imperial

mystery van


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ice cream truck


----------



## Imperial

sno cone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cherry dip


----------



## tnflipper52

Eskimo pie


----------



## ash

seal


----------



## e~shot

team


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rugby


----------



## e~shot

posts


----------



## ash

Edited


----------



## e~shot

video


----------



## Imperial

mp4


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beta


----------



## tnflipper52

Sony


----------



## hautamak

television


----------



## treefork

flat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reykjavik


----------



## Imperial

english please :neener:


----------



## treefork

British


----------



## Imperial

empire


----------



## treefork

kingdom


----------



## e~shot

king


----------



## AZ Stinger

Queen


----------



## ash

mercury


----------



## e~shot

transit


----------



## sairaj korat

cheekee


----------



## ash

monkee


----------



## Imperial

chimp


----------



## e~shot

Tarzan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

George


----------



## e~shot

Washington


----------



## ash

Seattle


----------



## tnflipper52

Sleepless in


----------



## ash

prison


----------



## e~shot

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## Btoon84

Pressure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under


----------



## ash

Bowie


----------



## treefork

David


----------



## orcrender

King


----------



## treefork

Burger


----------



## Imperial

beer


----------



## treefork

brats


----------



## orcrender

kielbasa


----------



## AZ Stinger

sauerkraut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Landjaeger


----------



## e~shot

smoking


----------



## treefork

pancake


----------



## e~shot

honey


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## e~shot

drill


----------



## ash

deep


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Space


----------



## ash

nine


----------



## e~shot

hearts


----------



## Imperial

broken


----------



## SlingDaddy

Arrow


----------



## treefork

bow


----------



## e~shot

Robin hood


----------



## ash

Robin Williams


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tooth hurty


----------



## treefork

wisdom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sage


----------



## tnflipper52

Charles


----------



## Imperial

beard


----------



## treefork

draft dodger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yankee Skidaddler


----------



## treefork

Canadian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seed bank


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bed


----------



## e~shot

blanket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Party


----------



## ash

pooper


----------



## AZ Stinger

Scooper


----------



## Imperial

manure


----------



## ash

horse


----------



## e~shot

saddle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sella Turcica


----------



## treefork

bags


----------



## orcrender

carpet


----------



## e~shot

Aladdin


----------



## treefork

lamp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## orcrender

banger


----------



## treefork

metal


----------



## tnflipper52

Rock


----------



## treefork

paper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scissors


----------



## AZ Stinger

Thighs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spread


----------



## treefork

easy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Money


----------



## Imperial

currency


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A$$


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pirates


----------



## treefork

Caribbean


----------



## tnflipper52

The Bahamas


----------



## treefork

Aruba


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sun


----------



## e~shot

beach


----------



## tnflipper52

volleyball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Swim


----------



## e~shot

goggles


----------



## ash

Beer


----------



## treefork

belly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ring


----------



## e~shot

wedding


----------



## treefork

suffering


----------



## Imperial

angst


----------



## ash

teen


----------



## AZ Stinger

spirit


----------



## ash

ghost


----------



## e~shot

hunter


----------



## AZ Stinger

camouflage


----------



## Imperial

costume


----------



## e~shot

Chocolate-Chip


----------



## ash

cookie


----------



## Imperial

spam


----------



## e~shot

HELLO KITTY USB Flash Drives


----------



## Imperial

spam with BACON !


----------



## e~shot

expired


----------



## ash

licence


----------



## e~shot

driving


----------



## orcrender

rain


----------



## AZ Stinger

Coat


----------



## treefork

rack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pinion


----------



## tnflipper52

Gear


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## AZ Stinger

Head


----------



## orcrender

knob


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Creek


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wade


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tread


----------



## Imperial

paddle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Swat


----------



## Imperial

spank


----------



## e~shot

prank


----------



## ash

phone


----------



## treefork

sex


----------



## Imperial

procreation


----------



## treefork

multiplication


----------



## ash

division


----------



## Imperial

bell


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Art


----------



## ash

form


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Disclipline


----------



## e~shot

Moderators


----------



## Imperial

baby sitters


----------



## e~shot

day care


----------



## Imperial

prison


----------



## e~shot

jailer


----------



## ash

warden


----------



## e~shot

home


----------



## Imperial

sanctuary


----------



## ash

bands


----------



## Imperial

restraints


----------



## treefork

cuffs


----------



## tnflipper52

Incarceration


----------



## treefork

marriage


----------



## e~shot

honeymoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Divorce


----------



## e~shot

lawyer


----------



## tnflipper52

Juror


----------



## e~shot

jury


----------



## treefork

peers


----------



## tnflipper52

ganders


----------



## Imperial

lookie loos


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Look-sees


----------



## ash

spectacles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red necks


----------



## e~shot

sunburn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tan lines


----------



## ash

cheeks


----------



## Imperial

arse


----------



## e~shot

slap


----------



## ash

tickle


----------



## Imperial

fondle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molest


----------



## e~shot

drunk


----------



## Imperial

[email protected]@tfaced


----------



## e~shot

Indian


----------



## ash

summer


----------



## e~shot

fruits


----------



## ash

Nuts


----------



## e~shot

almond


----------



## ash

crunch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Splat


----------



## orcrender

bonk


----------



## tnflipper52

in and out


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Real horror show


----------



## e~shot

scream


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cacophony


----------



## e~shot

bells


----------



## e~shot

bells


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whistles


----------



## e~shot

referee


----------



## orcrender

umpire


----------



## e~shot

Dickie Bird


----------



## Imperial

tricky dicky


----------



## e~shot

Nixon


----------



## ash

Nikon


----------



## AZ Stinger

YAMAMHA


----------



## ash

TOY YODA


----------



## e~shot

Toyota


----------



## Imperial

toy


----------



## ash

yoda


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gremlin


----------



## e~shot

imaginary


----------



## ash

pixies


----------



## treefork

candy


----------



## tnflipper52

Snickers


----------



## treefork

satisfy


----------



## e~shot

refund


----------



## ash

Replace


----------



## e~shot

transfer


----------



## treefork

funds


----------



## Falconthrust

bankruptcy


----------



## tnflipper52

chapter 7


----------



## Imperial

pre face


----------



## treefork

index


----------



## Imperial

categorized


----------



## treefork

organize


----------



## e~shot

folder


----------



## ash

bender


----------



## e~shot

tube


----------



## AZ Stinger

shooter


----------



## e~shot

target


----------



## ash

can


----------



## e~shot

Sweet corn


----------



## treefork

butter


----------



## Imperial

face


----------



## e~shot

makeup


----------



## AZ Stinger

Model


----------



## e~shot

catwalk


----------



## tnflipper52

fashion


----------



## ash

police


----------



## e~shot

diesel


----------



## Imperial

vin


----------



## AZ Stinger

number


----------



## e~shot

lotto


----------



## ash

winner


----------



## Imperial

charlie sheen


----------



## e~shot

Platoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brigade


----------



## tnflipper52

regiment


----------



## treefork

routine


----------



## e~shot

city


----------



## treefork

gehtto


----------



## e~shot

slum


----------



## ash

dog


----------



## tnflipper52

bro


----------



## e~shot

sis


----------



## treefork

Twisted


----------



## tnflipper52

deranged


----------



## treefork

crazy


----------



## AZ Stinger

clown


----------



## treefork

circus


----------



## Imperial

obama administration


----------



## treefork

Apocalypse


----------



## Imperial

end days


----------



## AZ Stinger

revolution


----------



## tnflipper52

bolshevik


----------



## treefork

Armageddon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Willie Williams


----------



## Imperial

willie wilson


----------



## treefork

hillbilly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heroin


----------



## ash

girl


----------



## e~shot

redhead


----------



## hautamak

brunette


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## orcrender

band


----------



## tnflipper52

together


----------



## Imperial

coupled


----------



## treefork

married


----------



## hautamak

Single


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chipper


----------



## treefork

wood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Morning


----------



## tnflipper52

dawn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Serene


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## Imperial

slingshot zen


----------



## AZ Stinger

ding


----------



## tnflipper52

a-ling


----------



## AZ Stinger

berry


----------



## treefork

blue


----------



## tnflipper52

danube


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hungary


----------



## AZ Stinger

river


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tributary


----------



## tnflipper52

backwater


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stones


----------



## tnflipper52

foundation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Caisson


----------



## ash

Maison


----------



## treefork

Mason


----------



## AZ Stinger

free


----------



## tnflipper52

lunch


----------



## AZ Stinger

pail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well


----------



## AZ Stinger

bucket


----------



## ash

chicken


----------



## e~shot

KFC


----------



## AZ Stinger

Crispy


----------



## e~shot

trans fat


----------



## AZ Stinger

cholesterol


----------



## Imperial

popcorn chicken


----------



## ash

moonshine


----------



## e~shot

mason jar


----------



## tnflipper52

canning


----------



## e~shot

pressure cooker


----------



## ash

spelling


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Typo


----------



## tnflipper52

screw-up


----------



## e~shot

emotionally


----------



## ash

wrecked


----------



## e~shot

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## ash

Friday


----------



## e~shot

cannibals


----------



## ash

Hannibal


----------



## e~shot

Hopkins


----------



## treefork

View attachment 35475


Buffalo Bill


----------



## e~shot

bison


----------



## tnflipper52

Beefalo


----------



## ash

Bull


----------



## Imperial

excrement


----------



## e~shot

fluid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dynamics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

treefork said:


> download.jpg
> 
> Buffalo Bill


...I'd f*ck me...


----------



## e~shot

Newton


----------



## tnflipper52

physics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laws


----------



## Imperial

anarchy


----------



## tnflipper52

totalitarianism


----------



## Imperial

big brother


----------



## ash

house


----------



## AZ Stinger

Red


----------



## ash

yonder


----------



## AZ Stinger

baby


----------



## tnflipper52

honey


----------



## AZ Stinger

Comb


----------



## e~shot

nit


----------



## Imperial

pick


----------



## tnflipper52

nose


----------



## e~shot

sinus


----------



## AZ Stinger

infection


----------



## e~shot

Neti pot


----------



## ash

nasal


----------



## AZ Stinger

ball


----------



## ash

breaker


----------



## AZ Stinger

circuit


----------



## e~shot

fuse


----------



## AZ Stinger

short


----------



## tnflipper52

stop


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## AZ Stinger

head


----------



## e~shot

shot


----------



## AZ Stinger

gun


----------



## e~shot

barrel


----------



## AZ Stinger

beer


----------



## e~shot

barley


----------



## AZ Stinger

hops


----------



## e~shot

custard apple


----------



## tnflipper52

custard pie


----------



## e~shot

caramel


----------



## ash

milkshake


----------



## e~shot

straw


----------



## ash

hay


----------



## e~shot

barn


----------



## tnflipper52

Burner


----------



## treefork

stove


----------



## e~shot

kerosene


----------



## tnflipper52

Coleman


----------



## ash

Gary


----------



## e~shot

Flatband


----------



## tnflipper52

fork master


----------



## e~shot

Chepo


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## ash

natural


----------



## tnflipper52

Resources


----------



## Imperial

human


----------



## tnflipper52

intuition


----------



## ash

female


----------



## treefork

parts


----------



## e~shot

spare


----------



## AZ Stinger

Change


----------



## ash

tyre


----------



## e~shot

tube


----------



## tnflipper52

testicle


----------



## e~shot

durian


----------



## ash

durable


----------



## e~shot

TBG


----------



## ash

ABG


----------



## tnflipper52

He Man (?)


----------



## Imperial

she-ra


----------



## e~shot

tiger


----------



## ash

lion


----------



## Imperial

kittens !


----------



## e~shot

Liger


----------



## tnflipper52

Tigon


----------



## e~shot

Richard Parker


----------



## ash

Dick Valet


----------



## Imperial

dick trickle


----------



## e~shot

NASCAR


----------



## tnflipper52

Buddy Baker


----------



## Imperial

dusty baker


----------



## tnflipper52

L A Dodgers


----------



## Imperial

boooooooooooooooooooooo :angry:


----------



## AZ Stinger

LOL


----------



## tnflipper52

chuckles


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## AZ Stinger

lose


----------



## e~shot

socks


----------



## AZ Stinger

boots


----------



## ash

Dora


----------



## AZ Stinger

explorer


----------



## ash

Gibson


----------



## AZ Stinger

Less


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Moar!!


----------



## AZ Stinger

greed


----------



## e~shot

slingshots


----------



## tnflipper52

drag racer


----------



## ash

drag queen


----------



## e~shot

Robin Williams


----------



## tnflipper52

Peter Pan


----------



## Imperial

peanut butter


----------



## e~shot

nutella


----------



## ash

nutria


----------



## tnflipper52

Protein


----------



## Imperial

whey


----------



## e~shot

oats


----------



## AZ Stinger

sow


----------



## e~shot

seeds


----------



## ash

birds


----------



## AZ Stinger

chicks


----------



## e~shot

nest


----------



## AZ Stinger

egg


----------



## e~shot

yolk


----------



## ash

yokel


----------



## tnflipper52

local


----------



## e~shot

made


----------



## ash

hand


----------



## e~shot

glove


----------



## tnflipper52

kid's


----------



## ash

Big


----------



## tnflipper52

Show


----------



## Imperial

off


----------



## AZ Stinger

limits


----------



## Imperial

forbidden


----------



## tnflipper52

pleasure


----------



## AZ Stinger

guilty


----------



## Imperial

convicted


----------



## tnflipper52

11/29


----------



## ash

Fail


----------



## e~shot

epic


----------



## ash

boobs


----------



## e~shot

silicone


----------



## Imperial

molds


----------



## orcrender

sand


----------



## AZ Stinger

hourglass


----------



## ash

time


----------



## e~shot

magazine


----------



## Imperial

cheri


----------



## tnflipper52

amour


----------



## ash

armour


----------



## e~shot

dragon skin


----------



## ash

turkey neck


----------



## AZ Stinger

chop


----------



## e~shot

board


----------



## ash

cut


----------



## AZ Stinger

off


----------



## Imperial

eunuch


----------



## e~shot

reproduction


----------



## wombat

facsimile


----------



## e~shot

3D printer


----------



## tnflipper52

Obama


----------



## e~shot

limousine


----------



## tnflipper52

Squandrous


----------



## e~shot

Marine One


----------



## Imperial

air force 1


----------



## e~shot

Harrison Ford


----------



## Imperial

han solo


----------



## AZ Stinger

force


----------



## e~shot

PSI


----------



## AZ Stinger

CSI


----------



## e~shot

FBI


----------



## tnflipper52

MI-6


----------



## ash

London


----------



## orcrender

bridge


----------



## tnflipper52

falling


----------



## ash

parachute


----------



## e~shot

cord


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Noose.


----------



## AZ Stinger

gallows


----------



## e~shot

guillotine


----------



## AZ Stinger

bucket


----------



## e~shot

photo


----------



## AZ Stinger

Booth


----------



## ash

Wilkes


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Theatre


----------



## e~shot

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## AZ Stinger

bullet


----------



## e~shot

Philadelphia Derringer


----------



## ash

Rick Derringer


----------



## AZ Stinger

Winter


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Solstice


----------



## e~shot

seasons


----------



## Imperial

climate


----------



## ash

tropical


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Equator


----------



## e~shot

hot


----------



## treefork

chicks


----------



## AZ Stinger

Coop


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Btoon84

Mortgage


----------



## AZ Stinger

foreclosure


----------



## e~shot

cheque


----------



## treefork

bounce


----------



## e~shot

Fraud Bureau


----------



## ash

writing bureau


----------



## e~shot

Linotype


----------



## treefork

stereotype


----------



## Imperial

dolby


----------



## Falconthrust

digital surround system


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

THX


----------



## ash

thanks


----------



## treefork

appreciate


----------



## e~shot

Good job


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nice shot


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bullseye


----------



## treefork

sweet spot


----------



## AZ Stinger

honey hole


----------



## e~shot

wasp


----------



## Imperial

hornet


----------



## ash

Enterprise


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Warp


----------



## AZ Stinger

time


----------



## ash

travel


----------



## e~shot

hammock


----------



## ash

navy


----------



## e~shot

blue


----------



## Imperial

blew


----------



## tnflipper52

Typhon


----------



## ash

Tempest


----------



## e~shot

Tsunami


----------



## treefork

hurricane


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Honda


----------



## Beanflip

Yamaha


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yamabushiitake


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yeah, what T said


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...nutritious AND delicious...


----------



## ash

beer


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hug


----------



## ash

Hugh


----------



## AZ Stinger

Playboy


----------



## e~shot

rabbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

jack


----------



## e~shot

fruit


----------



## AZ Stinger

tree


----------



## e~shot

fork


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Spork


----------



## AZ Stinger

camp


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Training


----------



## ash

Day


----------



## AZ Stinger

job


----------



## ash

BLO


----------



## Hrawk

Me


----------



## AZ Stinger

down


----------



## e~shot

basement


----------



## ash

pit


----------



## AZ Stinger

bbq


----------



## ash

pork


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pulled


----------



## ash

teeth


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fangs


----------



## SlingGal

Dracula


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Blade


----------



## tnflipper52

runner


----------



## ash

olympic


----------



## Imperial

special


----------



## tnflipper52

Blue plate


----------



## ash

blue label


----------



## AZ Stinger

North Carolina


----------



## tnflipper52

Tar Heel


----------



## treefork

gum shoe


----------



## ash

Dragnet


----------



## AZ Stinger

Los Angeles


----------



## treefork

crime


----------



## Imperial

gangs


----------



## tnflipper52

Chicago


----------



## AZ Stinger

pizza


----------



## treefork

best


----------



## tnflipper52

impeccable


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Timing


----------



## Imperial

pms


----------



## AZ Stinger

agony


----------



## treefork

defeat


----------



## AZ Stinger

victory


----------



## treefork

win


----------



## AZ Stinger

lotto


----------



## tnflipper52

power ball


----------



## AZ Stinger

Lead


----------



## tnflipper52

Tungston carbide


----------



## AZ Stinger

pellets


----------



## tnflipper52

rabbit


----------



## AZ Stinger

pelt


----------



## treefork

trader


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tracker


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Footprints


----------



## ash

football


----------



## AZ Stinger

rugby


----------



## Hrawk

Hooligan


----------



## AZ Stinger

scuffle


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Brawl


----------



## AZ Stinger

Blood


----------



## Falconthrust

Vampire


----------



## orcrender

ghoul


----------



## AZ Stinger

Spirit


----------



## ash

liquor


----------



## e~shot

arrack


----------



## Falconthrust

barrack


----------



## AZ Stinger

Troops


----------



## e~shot

boots


----------



## AZ Stinger

March


----------



## e~shot

April


----------



## AZ Stinger

showers


----------



## e~shot

cubicles


----------



## Imperial

call centers


----------



## tnflipper52

telemarketing,


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Interuption


----------



## e~shot

dial-up


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ignore


----------



## ash

network


----------



## AZ Stinger

Broadcast


----------



## e~shot

Radio


----------



## ash

gaga


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neonate


----------



## treefork

zygote


----------



## ash

billy goat


----------



## e~shot

comb


----------



## ash

chook


----------



## treefork

rake


----------



## e~shot

leaves


----------



## orcrender

trees


----------



## ash

birds


----------



## e~shot

nest


----------



## treefork

egg


----------



## Btoon84

Balut


----------



## treefork

ballot


----------



## tnflipper52

casting


----------



## ash

billet


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bullit


----------



## e~shot

Ford Mustang


----------



## ash

P51 Mustang


----------



## e~shot

WWII


----------



## ash

invasion


----------



## treefork

alien


----------



## AZ Stinger

Invasion


----------



## e~shot

territory


----------



## Imperial

districts


----------



## AZ Stinger

Red light


----------



## tnflipper52

caution


----------



## ash

throw


----------



## e~shot

javelin


----------



## Imperial

speerbroom !


----------



## tnflipper52

Pike


----------



## AZ Stinger

teeth


----------



## tnflipper52

choppers


----------



## e~shot

Black Hawk


----------



## ash

red kite


----------



## e~shot

hunter


----------



## ash

killer


----------



## e~shot

whale


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

of a tale


----------



## AZ Stinger

story


----------



## ash

sushi


----------



## AZ Stinger

pinwheel


----------



## e~shot

beach


----------



## tnflipper52

bums


----------



## e~shot

whale tail


----------



## AZ Stinger

Splash


----------



## e~shot

bubbles


----------



## AZ Stinger

Burst


----------



## e~shot

Cartoon


----------



## tnflipper52

animation


----------



## e~shot

3D


----------



## treefork

vision


----------



## e~shot

mission


----------



## tnflipper52

Impossible


----------



## e~shot

Peter Graves


----------



## ash

mask


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Cowl


----------



## Imperial

hood


----------



## treefork

thug


----------



## tnflipper52

Al Capone


----------



## AZ Stinger

valentine


----------



## treefork

massacre


----------



## tnflipper52

Custer


----------



## AZ Stinger

doomed


----------



## e~shot

Little Bighorn


----------



## AZ Stinger

massacre


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Human Nature


----------



## e~shot

instinct


----------



## AZ Stinger

killer


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Gorilla


----------



## tnflipper52

glue


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bond


----------



## e~shot

James Bond


----------



## ash

walther


----------



## treefork

derringer


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Saloon


----------



## e~shot

door


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Outside


----------



## e~shot

garden


----------



## treefork

apartment


----------



## e~shot

urban


----------



## ash

camper


----------



## tnflipper52

Pop-up


----------



## e~shot

blocker


----------



## AZ Stinger

sun


----------



## tnflipper52

Solar


----------



## ash

radiation


----------



## treefork

conduction


----------



## tnflipper52

radiant


----------



## Imperial

beauty


----------



## ash

Spot


----------



## tnflipper52

remover


----------



## AZ Stinger

bouncer


----------



## treefork

" Road House"


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Kick


----------



## hautamak

taistelu jaska


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Jester


----------



## tnflipper52

Buffoon


----------



## treefork

idiot


----------



## ash

baboon


----------



## e~shot

red back


----------



## AZ Stinger

red neck


----------



## e~shot

red head


----------



## treefork

red dawn


----------



## AZ Stinger

Hrawk


----------



## treefork

alcohol


----------



## e~shot

swab


----------



## AZ Stinger

dab


----------



## e~shot

moist


----------



## AZ Stinger

damp


----------



## treefork

humid


----------



## AZ Stinger

sweat


----------



## treefork

blood


----------



## AZ Stinger

tears


----------



## treefork

fears


----------



## Btoon84

Arachnophobia


----------



## AZ Stinger

web


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## ash

rescue


----------



## AZ Stinger

rope


----------



## e~shot

hang


----------



## ash

time


----------



## e~shot

sundial


----------



## ash

romans


----------



## e~shot

chariot


----------



## tnflipper52

circus maximus


----------



## e~shot

Gladiator


----------



## ash

Gloster


----------



## e~shot

cage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prison


----------



## e~shot

escape


----------



## tnflipper52

Fugitive


----------



## e~shot

Interpol


----------



## ash

Bourne


----------



## AZ Stinger

died


----------



## e~shot

grave


----------



## ash

error


----------



## AZ Stinger

delete


----------



## ash

control


----------



## AZ Stinger

lose


----------



## ash

joy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Jump


----------



## tnflipper52

start


----------



## e~shot

kick


----------



## tnflipper52

butt


----------



## ash

rifle


----------



## e~shot

sniper


----------



## tnflipper52

Specialist


----------



## e~shot

mechanic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Engineer


----------



## e~shot

Germen


----------



## tnflipper52

Arian


----------



## ash

Adrian


----------



## e~shot

Ash


----------



## ash

oak


----------



## tnflipper52

Burr


----------



## treefork

sliver


----------



## e~shot

spoon


----------



## treefork

feed


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## AZ Stinger

milk


----------



## treefork

unhealthy


----------



## tnflipper52

Warfare


----------



## treefork

biological


----------



## AZ Stinger

chemical


----------



## treefork

nuclear


----------



## AZ Stinger

fallout


----------



## tnflipper52

public opinion


----------



## e~shot

poll


----------



## ash

dock


----------



## e~shot

shore


----------



## treefork

cribbing


----------



## AZ Stinger

chew


----------



## e~shot

scaffolding


----------



## treefork

ladder


----------



## e~shot

steps


----------



## AZ Stinger

12


----------



## e~shot

midnight


----------



## AZ Stinger

moon


----------



## ash

super


----------



## e~shot

sure


----------



## Curtis

thing


----------



## e~shot

hulk


----------



## AZ Stinger

green


----------



## e~shot

toxic


----------



## AZ Stinger

waste


----------



## ash

time


----------



## AZ Stinger

memories


----------



## e~shot

flash back


----------



## Imperial

acid


----------



## e~shot

alkali


----------



## orcrender

lakes


----------



## tnflipper52

Great


----------



## treefork

ape


----------



## AZ Stinger

sh*t


----------



## ash

hole


----------



## AZ Stinger

half


----------



## tnflipper52

pint


----------



## AZ Stinger

brew


----------



## tnflipper52

witches


----------



## AZ Stinger

burn


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Lye


----------



## Imperial

caustic


----------



## treefork

substance


----------



## Btoon84

Substantial


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Evidence(Can't spell)


----------



## e~shot

proof


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Pudding


----------



## e~shot

TBG


----------



## AZ Stinger

KGB


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

BYOB


----------



## AZ Stinger

party


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Hootinanny


----------



## AZ Stinger

Moonshine


----------



## e~shot

full moon


----------



## ash

tonight


----------



## e~shot

Poya


----------



## ash

Goya


----------



## e~shot

soya


----------



## ash

bean


----------



## e~shot

beaked


----------



## treefork

Rice


----------



## treefork

Rice


----------



## treefork

Rice


----------



## treefork

Rice


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Good


----------



## AZ Stinger

plenty


----------



## treefork

Sorry! New phone don't know what happened


----------



## Imperial

gluttony


----------



## tnflipper52

selfishness


----------



## treefork

Pride


----------



## ash

prejudice


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Genocide


----------



## e~shot

fluoride


----------



## AZ Stinger

bone


----------



## e~shot

folder


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bender


----------



## e~shot

pliers


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Teeth


----------



## e~shot

whitening


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Bleach


----------



## e~shot

Clorox


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Botox


----------



## AZ Stinger

fake


----------



## tnflipper52

Pelosi


----------



## e~shot

Speaker


----------



## ash

listener


----------



## e~shot

audience


----------



## tnflipper52

Captive


----------



## ash

nut


----------



## e~shot

cashew


----------



## tnflipper52

chocolate


----------



## e~shot

dark


----------



## Curtis

night


----------



## treefork

rider


----------



## orcrender

kit


----------



## treefork

Trans Am


----------



## AZ Stinger

firebird


----------



## Imperial

invasive


----------



## e~shot

lancet


----------



## treefork

needle


----------



## AZ Stinger

spoon


----------



## e~shot

fork


----------



## ash

hunt


----------



## e~shot

spear


----------



## AZ Stinger

lance


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## treefork

Pill


----------



## e~shot

ill


----------



## tnflipper52

irate


----------



## ash

grumpy


----------



## e~shot

EWP


----------



## ash

Ewok


----------



## e~shot

Princess Kneesaa


----------



## Imperial

prince charming ( :iono: ? )


----------



## treefork

frog


----------



## tnflipper52

leap


----------



## AZ Stinger

year


----------



## orcrender

decade


----------



## treefork

century


----------



## AZ Stinger

history


----------



## e~shot

Black and white


----------



## AZ Stinger

television


----------



## e~shot

Nordmende


----------



## AZ Stinger

say what


----------



## e~shot

repeat


----------



## AZ Stinger

stutter


----------



## e~shot

speech


----------



## AZ Stinger

impediment


----------



## treefork

defect


----------



## AZ Stinger

return


----------



## ash

trip


----------



## AZ Stinger

acid


----------



## e~shot

citric


----------



## AZ Stinger

lemon


----------



## ash

tree


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## tnflipper52

Block


----------



## e~shot

brick


----------



## e~shot

brick


----------



## tnflipper52

Layer


----------



## treefork

laminates


----------



## AZ Stinger

clamp


----------



## tnflipper52

Hemostat


----------



## AZ Stinger

I`m in


----------



## tnflipper52

I'm out


----------



## AZ Stinger

quit


----------



## Imperial

retire


----------



## AZ Stinger

sunshine


----------



## treefork

beach


----------



## AZ Stinger

nude


----------



## tnflipper52

Stripped


----------



## AZ Stinger

search


----------



## tnflipper52

Probe


----------



## treefork

pry


----------



## e~shot

door


----------



## tnflipper52

double


----------



## AZ Stinger

trouble


----------



## e~shot

grooves


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## AZ Stinger

set


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## ash

stick


----------



## AZ Stinger

mud


----------



## tnflipper52

puppy


----------



## ash

dog


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## ash

Drive


----------



## orcrender

arrive


----------



## AZ Stinger

visit


----------



## treefork

socialize


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dog


----------



## ash

day


----------



## e~shot

week


----------



## Imperial

weak


----------



## tnflipper52

wimp


----------



## AZ Stinger

limp


----------



## tnflipper52

noodle


----------



## AZ Stinger

Brain


----------



## e~shot

wiring


----------



## tnflipper52

Diagram


----------



## e~shot

circuit


----------



## treefork

breaker


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Blue (glas is welsh for blue).


----------



## tnflipper52

Whale


----------



## e~shot

krill


----------



## tnflipper52

Crustacean


----------



## e~shot

crabs


----------



## tnflipper52

Penicillin


----------



## AZ Stinger

shot


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## AZ Stinger

fiber


----------



## treefork

optic


----------



## tnflipper52

Telescope


----------



## AZ Stinger

galaxy


----------



## tnflipper52

Samsung


----------



## AZ Stinger

Sony


----------



## tnflipper52

Beta


----------



## treefork

alpha


----------



## AZ Stinger

mail


----------



## Imperial

order


----------



## AZ Stinger

Law


----------



## orcrender

John


----------



## tnflipper52

toilet


----------



## orcrender

seat


----------



## Imperial

lap


----------



## e~shot

top


----------



## orcrender

middle


----------



## e~shot

east


----------



## Imperial

wood


----------



## AZ Stinger

Brick


----------



## tnflipper52

yellow


----------



## e~shot

banana


----------



## tnflipper52

Monkey


----------



## e~shot

chimp


----------



## tnflipper52

Chump


----------



## e~shot

fall guy


----------



## Beanflip

Lee Majors


----------



## treefork

bionic


----------



## e~shot

Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## AZ Stinger

Tv


----------



## e~shot

remote


----------



## treefork

Control


----------



## e~shot

birth


----------



## AZ Stinger

day


----------



## e~shot

date


----------



## AZ Stinger

appointment


----------



## ash

office


----------



## wombat

hours


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

24


----------



## e~shot

Fox


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Quick


----------



## ash

brown


----------



## treefork

Rice


----------



## e~shot

kiribath


----------



## ash

Earhart


----------



## e~shot

Nikumaroro


----------



## ash

castaway


----------



## e~shot

beard


----------



## ash

weird


----------



## treefork

freak


----------



## AZ Stinger

science


----------



## treefork

experiment


----------



## tnflipper52

laboratory


----------



## AZ Stinger

rat


----------



## tnflipper52

fink


----------



## AZ Stinger

showin yer age now Gary lol


----------



## orcrender

Munsters


----------



## AZ Stinger

Addams Family


----------



## treefork

Gilligans Island


----------



## tnflipper52

Mary Ann


----------



## orcrender

Ginger


----------



## e~shot

extract


----------



## tnflipper52

vanilla


----------



## e~shot

essence


----------



## tnflipper52

manly


----------



## e~shot

gentleman


----------



## AZ Stinger

jack


----------



## e~shot

spare wheel


----------



## ash

Mary Ann (can't think of much else since the previous mention)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Berry


----------



## e~shot

black


----------



## tnflipper52

Friday


----------



## ash

Hawaiian shirt day


----------



## e~shot

Pop Shot


----------



## tnflipper52

Legend


----------



## e~shot

Tex Shooter


----------



## ash

Tex Pistol


----------



## tnflipper52

.45 Colt


----------



## e~shot

1911


----------



## treefork

S&W 686


----------



## tnflipper52

Plus


----------



## e~shot

Desert Eagle


----------



## AZ Stinger

storm


----------



## libel

dorm


----------



## Imperial

sorority girls :naughty:


----------



## AZ Stinger

party


----------



## AZ Stinger

no wait, let me change that to JAIL


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## Tentacle Toast

La la Lolita


----------



## tnflipper52

gothic


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Nosferatu


----------



## libel

zombies


----------



## orcrender

demons


----------



## Imperial

angels


----------



## tnflipper52

Charlie's


----------



## libel

Chaplin's


----------



## tnflipper52

silent


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Shhhhh


----------



## e~shot

Sleeping


----------



## AZ Stinger

beauty


----------



## e~shot

ebony


----------



## AZ Stinger

ivory


----------



## e~shot

‎Elephant


----------



## AZ Stinger

gun


----------



## ash

dog


----------



## libel

hot


----------



## ash

not


----------



## e~shot

forget


----------



## libel

amnesia


----------



## e~shot

blackout


----------



## libel

rolling


----------



## e~shot

bearing


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## treefork

electron


----------



## AZ Stinger

Arizona


----------



## e~shot

AZ Stinger


----------



## treefork

e-shot


----------



## Imperial

pop shot


----------



## tnflipper52

Slap shot


----------



## ash

slap head


----------



## e~shot

butt slap


----------



## AZ Stinger

football


----------



## treefork

Sunday


----------



## ash

Sunday


----------



## AZ Stinger

Relax


----------



## tnflipper52

fishing


----------



## AZ Stinger

cast


----------



## ash

actress


----------



## treefork

actor


----------



## libel

factor


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Max


----------



## e~shot

Mad


----------



## ash

magazine


----------



## e~shot

reload


----------



## tnflipper52

chamber


----------



## e~shot

pot


----------



## libel

kush


----------



## Imperial

groove


----------



## tnflipper52

striation


----------



## Imperial

gyration


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stripper


----------



## treefork

pole


----------



## libel

vault


----------



## AZ Stinger

bank


----------



## libel

piggy


----------



## e~shot

doggy


----------



## ash

**** - OK, maybe not that one...

Kitty


----------



## e~shot

bell


----------



## libel

taco


----------



## e~shot

Mexican


----------



## Beanflip

Food


----------



## e~shot

pyramid


----------



## tnflipper52

Scheme


----------



## libel

lisp


----------



## treefork

stutter


----------



## tnflipper52

Mel Tillis


----------



## AZ Stinger

pink


----------



## tnflipper52

Cadillac


----------



## AZ Stinger

velvet


----------



## libel

velour


----------



## tnflipper52

Pleated


----------



## Beanflip

Filters


----------



## e~shot

carbon


----------



## libel

graphite


----------



## e~shot

pencil


----------



## libel

case


----------



## ash

lead


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## tnflipper52

Dump


----------



## libel

truck


----------



## tnflipper52

Monster


----------



## ash

magnet


----------



## Beanflip

Ring


----------



## tnflipper52

Bathtub


----------



## AZ Stinger

shower


----------



## treefork

block


----------



## tnflipper52

Prison


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## AZ Stinger

bones


----------



## libel

kirk


----------



## AZ Stinger

jerk


----------



## tnflipper52

snatch


----------



## treefork

grab


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## SlingDaddy

Forum!


----------



## AZ Stinger

subjects


----------



## e~shot

faculties


----------



## treefork

teacher


----------



## e~shot

master


----------



## Beanflip

Hays


----------



## libel

Lay's


----------



## tnflipper52

Ruffles


----------



## treefork

ridges


----------



## AZ Stinger

mountains


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tectonics


----------



## e~shot

geology


----------



## ash

biology


----------



## AZ Stinger

frog


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dinner


----------



## AZ Stinger

meat


----------



## e~shot

beef


----------



## ash

grudge


----------



## tnflipper52

feud


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Fraud


----------



## e~shot

Olive wood


----------



## tnflipper52

Grain


----------



## e~shot

scale


----------



## libel

snake


----------



## e~shot

Vetryan15


----------



## tnflipper52

Elaborate


----------



## e~shot

celebrate


----------



## ash

congregate


----------



## e~shot

Hyde Park


----------



## orcrender

London


----------



## treefork

Fog


----------



## tnflipper52

mist


----------



## treefork

Spray


----------



## libel

paint


----------



## tnflipper52

Whitewash


----------



## AZ Stinger

fence


----------



## e~shot

picket


----------



## orcrender

line


----------



## treefork

Dance


----------



## orcrender

Bill


----------



## e~shot

ticket


----------



## treefork

Pay


----------



## ash

day


----------



## treefork

Trip


----------



## AZ Stinger

hallucinate


----------



## e~shot

illusions


----------



## AZ Stinger

magician


----------



## e~shot

joker


----------



## AZ Stinger

Smoker


----------



## e~shot

loser


----------



## AZ Stinger

Boozer


----------



## e~shot

snoozer


----------



## AZ Stinger

Alarm


----------



## tnflipper52

startled


----------



## e~shot

shock


----------



## ash

blitz


----------



## libel

ballroom


----------



## tnflipper52

Swank


----------



## AZ Stinger

ritzy


----------



## tnflipper52

haughty


----------



## AZ Stinger

naughty


----------



## libel

words


----------



## orcrender

writers


----------



## treefork

block


----------



## AZ Stinger

Members


----------



## Jaximus

Only


----------



## ash

lonely


----------



## AZ Stinger

hits


----------



## e~shot

count


----------



## treefork

score


----------



## AZ Stinger

sex


----------



## treefork

pleasure


----------



## AZ Stinger

sex


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## SlingDaddy

Fetish


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## AZ Stinger

Whip


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## Jaximus

Ride


----------



## e~shot

MTB


----------



## tnflipper52

Downhill


----------



## treefork

slide


----------



## Jaximus

Slip


----------



## treefork

fall


----------



## Btoon84

Gravity


----------



## ash

sag


----------



## Btoon84

Pancakes


----------



## treefork

smoke


----------



## libel

screen


----------



## tnflipper52

Television


----------



## orcrender

radio


----------



## AZ Stinger

waves


----------



## Jaximus

Gnarly


----------



## AZ Stinger

dude


----------



## Jaximus

Bro


----------



## AZ Stinger

cuz


----------



## Jaximus

Fuzz


----------



## Imperial

wuzz


----------



## AZ Stinger

peach


----------



## Jaximus

Hungry


----------



## AZ Stinger

man


----------



## Jaximus

Eater


----------



## treefork

weed


----------



## AZ Stinger

smoke


----------



## e~shot

signal


----------



## AZ Stinger

turn


----------



## e~shot

upside-down


----------



## ash

inside-out


----------



## tnflipper52

topsy-turvy


----------



## Jaximus

Dizzy


----------



## treefork

Faint


----------



## Jaximus

Feint


----------



## AZ Stinger

jab


----------



## libel

punch


----------



## Jaximus

Spike


----------



## AZ Stinger

volleyball


----------



## Jaximus

Bikini


----------



## treefork

Wax


----------



## tnflipper52

Scalp


----------



## AZ Stinger

bald


----------



## treefork

eagle


----------



## Jaximus

Soar


----------



## orcrender

albatross


----------



## Jaximus

Richthofen


----------



## e~shot

German


----------



## Jaximus

Chocolate


----------



## e~shot

Toblerone


----------



## ash

roll the bones


----------



## Imperial

snake eyes


----------



## AZ Stinger

Vegas


----------



## Jaximus

Reno


----------



## Imperial

gamble


----------



## e~shot

casino


----------



## ash

royale


----------



## e~shot

Macau


----------



## libel

Russell


----------



## AZ Stinger

jack


----------



## tnflipper52

crack


----------



## Jaximus

Butt


----------



## AZ Stinger

plumber


----------



## treefork

Putty


----------



## tnflipper52

silly


----------



## AZ Stinger

showin yer age again Gary lol.....rabbit


----------



## tnflipper52

Trix


----------



## AZ Stinger

kids lol


----------



## treefork

Happy


----------



## tnflipper52

feet


----------



## AZ Stinger

miles


----------



## tnflipper52

AZ Stinger said:


> showin yer age again Gary lol.....rabbit


Yo pilgrim, funny how you remember it too. Memories are nice things to have.


----------



## tnflipper52

Davis


----------



## AZ Stinger

music


----------



## Jaximus

Radio


----------



## AZ Stinger

head


----------



## e~shot

bold


----------



## ash

font


----------



## Jaximus

Helvetica


----------



## e~shot

Linotype


----------



## Jaximus

Prototype


----------



## e~shot

CAD


----------



## ash

CAM


----------



## e~shot

WEB


----------



## Jaximus

slinger


----------



## AZ Stinger

cowboy


----------



## Jaximus

cowgirl


----------



## ash

ride 'em


----------



## tnflipper52

corral


----------



## Jaximus

ranch


----------



## e~shot

cattle


----------



## Jaximus

Aliens


----------



## e~shot

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Jaximus

Skeletor


----------



## e~shot

Skeletool


----------



## f00by

Useful


----------



## orcrender

harmful


----------



## tnflipper52

00 buckshot


----------



## libel

lead


----------



## Jaximus

Follow


----------



## tnflipper52

puppy


----------



## Imperial

kitten


----------



## orcrender

curry


----------



## ash

cricket


----------



## Jaximus

Wicket


----------



## ash

Ewok


----------



## tnflipper52

Wookie


----------



## AZ Stinger

war


----------



## Jaximus

Peace


----------



## ash

mind


----------



## Jaximus

Meld


----------



## tnflipper52

vulcan


----------



## Jaximus

KHHAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!


----------



## f00by

Cannot


----------



## e~shot

Canon


----------



## Jaximus

Ball


----------



## f00by

Blue


----------



## Jaximus

Sky


----------



## e~shot

kite


----------



## Jaximus

Wind


----------



## e~shot

mill


----------



## Jaximus

Saw


----------



## e~shot

pull


----------



## Imperial

fart


----------



## libel

smart


----------



## e~shot

Danny


----------



## libel

boy


----------



## ash

band


----------



## libel

rubber


----------



## tnflipper52

red


----------



## e~shot

chilly


----------



## libel

willy


----------



## Jaximus

Wonka


----------



## orcrender

dark


----------



## f00by

Night


----------



## Jaximus

owl


----------



## f00by

Barn


----------



## Jaximus

Yard


----------



## f00by

Swing


----------



## Jaximus

Bat


----------



## Imperial

belfry


----------



## ash

tower


----------



## AZ Stinger

Bell


----------



## e~shot

school


----------



## f00by

detention


----------



## Jaximus

escape


----------



## e~shot

key


----------



## Imperial

holed


----------



## treefork

buried


----------



## ash

dead


----------



## Jaximus

end


----------



## treefork

Finish


----------



## Jaximus

start


----------



## f00by

Race


----------



## AZ Stinger

War


----------



## Jaximus

hero


----------



## AZ Stinger

zero


----------



## Jaximus

zilch


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nada


----------



## Jaximus

Zip


----------



## Imperial

pip


----------



## Jaximus

Pit


----------



## AZ Stinger

Pip wtf, l'll go drip for two hundred alex


----------



## Jaximus

Ahahaha, Stinger. Flip.


----------



## e~shot

bean


----------



## treefork

off


----------



## ash

stale


----------



## treefork

mate


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## tnflipper52

Better half


----------



## e~shot

hand bag


----------



## treefork

carry all


----------



## Jaximus

Carry on


----------



## treefork

over head


----------



## f00by

under arm


----------



## treefork

deodorant


----------



## Jaximus

stick


----------



## Imperial

roll on


----------



## f00by

golf


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## orcrender

mace


----------



## ash

beat


----------



## orcrender

pulse


----------



## Jaximus

throb


----------



## tnflipper52

heart


----------



## Jaximus

Attack


----------



## treefork

defend


----------



## e~shot

shield


----------



## Jaximus

Scutum


----------



## e~shot

knight


----------



## treefork

night


----------



## e~shot

bat


----------



## Jaximus

Man


----------



## e~shot

He


----------



## treefork

dude


----------



## f00by

Whoa!


----------



## ash

Silver


----------



## Imperial

surfer


----------



## e~shot

Hawaii


----------



## ash

five-oh


----------



## e~shot

Jack Lord


----------



## f00by

Dark lord


----------



## ash

Ozzy


----------



## AZ Stinger

Ebony


----------



## e~shot

Ceylon


----------



## Imperial

spanglish


----------



## treefork

alien


----------



## tnflipper52

Galactic


----------



## e~shot

Black hole


----------



## libel

gravity


----------



## e~shot

gyroscope


----------



## Jaximus

Stabilize


----------



## e~shot

archery


----------



## Jaximus

Hawkeye


----------



## tnflipper52

Pierce


----------



## Jaximus

Brosnan


----------



## f00by

M


----------



## libel

S


----------



## f00by

Jackson


----------



## AZ Stinger

bill


----------



## tnflipper52

Bailey


----------



## AZ Stinger

beetle


----------



## f00by

volkswagon


----------



## Jaximus

Bug


----------



## AZ Stinger

wiretap


----------



## treefork

spy


----------



## Jaximus

Clandestine


----------



## f00by

crypto


----------



## orcrender

ELINT


----------



## f00by

Snowden


----------



## Jaximus

Yeti


----------



## e~shot

Chewbacca


----------



## AZ Stinger

Dog


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## treefork

scan


----------



## AZ Stinger

view


----------



## Jaximus

Portal


----------



## f00by

Black mesa


----------



## Jaximus

Inter-dimensional


----------



## e~shot

interlock


----------



## f00by

Entwine


----------



## e~shot

metal


----------



## AZ Stinger

Music


----------



## e~shot

instument


----------



## AZ Stinger

Survey


----------



## Imperial

research


----------



## AZ Stinger

Study


----------



## e~shot

student


----------



## ash

teacher


----------



## e~shot

respect


----------



## Jaximus

Earn


----------



## e~shot

trade


----------



## Jaximus

Swap


----------



## treefork

wife lol


----------



## Jaximus

treefork said:


> wife lol


I have enough trouble with just the one, haha.

Nag


----------



## treefork

hen peck


----------



## tnflipper52

Wuss


----------



## treefork

Nancy


----------



## tnflipper52

Drew


----------



## AZ Stinger

draw


----------



## tnflipper52

Quick


----------



## Jaximus

Slow


----------



## f00by

dumb


----------



## orcrender

animal


----------



## treefork

magnetism


----------



## f00by

electro


----------



## AZ Stinger

shock


----------



## orcrender

awe


----------



## f00by

stare


----------



## treefork

down


----------



## e~shot

there


----------



## Imperial

where?


----------



## e~shot

between


----------



## treefork

jobs


----------



## Jaximus

Suck


----------



## e~shot

toe


----------



## treefork

shoe


----------



## e~shot

socks


----------



## treefork

white


----------



## e~shot

flag


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## Jaximus

Vessel


----------



## treefork

blood


----------



## Jaximus

First


----------



## ash

Rambo


----------



## Jaximus

Rocky


----------



## AZ Stinger

road


----------



## Jaximus

Rash


----------



## Imperial

std


----------



## Jaximus

ABORT!


----------



## ash

Houston (we have a problem)


----------



## tnflipper52

Texans


----------



## e~shot

Bill Hays


----------



## Jaximus

Legend


----------



## ash

myth


----------



## treefork

illusion


----------



## Jaximus

optical


----------



## treefork

lens


----------



## Imperial

reflective


----------



## Jaximus

Shiny


----------



## AZ Stinger

polish


----------



## tnflipper52

silver


----------



## treefork

hoard


----------



## AZ Stinger

stash


----------



## Jaximus

Cache


----------



## Imperial

hoarder


----------



## treefork

miser


----------



## e~shot

stingy


----------



## treefork

Greed


----------



## e~shot

wealth


----------



## treefork

health


----------



## Jaximus

sickness


----------



## ash

addiction


----------



## Jaximus

slingshots


----------



## Imperial

beers


----------



## AZ Stinger

Shots


----------



## Jaximus

needles


----------



## e~shot

sewing


----------



## ash

stitches


----------



## e~shot

staples


----------



## treefork

glue


----------



## e~shot

epoxy


----------



## Jaximus

Bond


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

savings


----------



## Jaximus

Squander


----------



## treefork

Waste


----------



## tnflipper52

Basket


----------



## AZ Stinger

case


----------



## treefork

suit


----------



## Jaximus

Tie


----------



## treefork

clip


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

joint


----------



## Imperial

blunt


----------



## treefork

doob


----------



## Jaximus

Roach


----------



## f00by

C#$% Bug


----------



## AZ Stinger

tap


----------



## orcrender

beer


----------



## e~shot

Kräusen


----------



## treefork

brewery


----------



## e~shot

fermenting


----------



## Beanflip

Flatulating


----------



## Jaximus

Plug


----------



## ash

socket


----------



## Imperial

to them


----------



## e~shot

responsibility


----------



## Imperial

huh ?


----------



## treefork

Plug


----------



## e~shot

ear


----------



## Imperial

dumbo


----------



## f00by

Crow


----------



## treefork

Corn


----------



## Jaximus

cob


----------



## tnflipper52

pipe


----------



## orcrender

tube


----------



## tnflipper52

vacuum


----------



## Jaximus

Wife


----------



## treefork

anchor


----------



## Jaximus

Jaximus said:


> Wife





treefork said:


> anchor


LOL!

Drop


----------



## treefork

drip


----------



## AZ Stinger

leak


----------



## orcrender

caulk


----------



## treefork

Silicone


----------



## Beanflip

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Jaximus

Bay-watch


----------



## treefork

Babe-watch


----------



## ash

university


----------



## e~shot

ragging


----------



## Jaximus

sagging


----------



## e~shot

Justin Bieber


----------



## Imperial

DIE ! DIE ! DIE !


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

graveyard


----------



## e~shot

gravestone


----------



## Jaximus

Gravedigger


----------



## treefork

Cremation


----------



## AZ Stinger

ashes


----------



## Imperial

dust


----------



## ash

saw


----------



## e~shot

Japanese


----------



## Jaximus

tentacles


----------



## e~shot

octopus


----------



## Jaximus

Octopussy


----------



## e~shot

Roger Moore


----------



## ash

Less


----------



## Jaximus

lass


----------



## e~shot

virgin


----------



## Jaximus

virgins


----------



## ash

seventy


----------



## e~shot

five


----------



## ash

years


----------



## treefork

old


----------



## Beanflip

School


----------



## treefork

teacher


----------



## Jaximus

Student


----------



## Imperial

dumba$$


----------



## treefork

mirror


----------



## AZ Stinger

image


----------



## treefork

picture


----------



## Jaximus

Perfect


----------



## Jaximus

Really? Double post?


----------



## tnflipper52

storm


----------



## Jaximus

Halle Berry


----------



## orcrender

cat woman


----------



## e~shot

Batman


----------



## tnflipper52

Justice league


----------



## e~shot

Marvel


----------



## treefork

comic


----------



## Imperial

rev sharpton


----------



## treefork

racist


----------



## Jaximus

Nascar


----------



## AZ Stinger

Track


----------



## Jaximus

field


----------



## Imperial

stream


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fish


----------



## e~shot

Justin


----------



## Jaximus

Timberlake


----------



## tnflipper52

brat


----------



## Jaximus

pack


----------



## Imperial

heat


----------



## e~shot

chilled


----------



## tnflipper52

Cooler


----------



## ash

geek


----------



## e~shot

wiz


----------



## Jaximus

ash said:


> geek





e~shot said:


> wiz


Sounds like some sort of superhero based cheese spread.

Computer


----------



## tnflipper52

Binary


----------



## Jaximus

0110010101110000011011110111100001111001


----------



## Btoon84

Z1


----------



## Jaximus

iPhone


----------



## treefork

apple


----------



## tnflipper52

Cobbler


----------



## treefork

peach


----------



## Jaximus

Pit


----------



## Btoon84

Despair


----------



## tnflipper52

no marbles


----------



## Jaximus

lost your marbles


----------



## Imperial

eunich


----------



## Jaximus

ouch


----------



## Beanflip

burn


----------



## AZ Stinger

singe


----------



## e~shot

Aloe vera


----------



## treefork

heal


----------



## Jaximus

Achilles


----------



## treefork

tendon


----------



## ash

linden


----------



## tnflipper52

Hal


----------



## e~shot

UNIX


----------



## Jaximus

NERD!


----------



## ash

revenge


----------



## Beanflip

Forgiveness


----------



## tnflipper52

Humility


----------



## ash

humanity


----------



## treefork

world


----------



## Jaximus

Wide


----------



## treefork

web


----------



## Jaximus

tangled


----------



## tnflipper52

Birdsnest


----------



## Jaximus

eggs


----------



## f00by

poached


----------



## Jaximus

poacher


----------



## treefork

pocket


----------



## Jaximus

pool


----------



## treefork

billiard


----------



## AZ Stinger

table


----------



## tnflipper52

Kitchen


----------



## Jaximus

sink


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## Jaximus

mail


----------



## orcrender

theft


----------



## treefork

politician


----------



## e~shot

actors


----------



## Jaximus

Scientology


----------



## orcrender

cults


----------



## treefork

sheeple


----------



## ash

steeple


----------



## Jaximus

(Page 666)

Spire


----------



## e~shot

dome


----------



## Imperial

bald


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

eagle


----------



## e~shot

eye


----------



## Jaximus

spy


----------



## e~shot

agent


----------



## Imperial

federal


----------



## treefork

reserve


----------



## tnflipper52

Beurocracy


----------



## Jaximus

futile


----------



## f00by

fetal


----------



## tnflipper52

Racked


----------



## Imperial

christina hendricks


----------



## ash

balloons


----------



## AZ Stinger

jugs


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## Jaximus

Jugs


----------



## e~shot

clay


----------



## Jaximus

pot


----------



## treefork

Weed


----------



## Jaximus

Eater


----------



## tnflipper52

Pie hole


----------



## e~shot

tongue


----------



## Jaximus

mouth


----------



## f00by

teeth


----------



## Jaximus

toothless


----------



## Imperial

aggression


----------



## Jaximus

anger


----------



## tnflipper52

Rage


----------



## Jaximus

virus


----------



## orcrender

yeast


----------



## e~shot

bread


----------



## AZ Stinger

dough


----------



## orcrender

biscuit


----------



## ash

tin


----------



## Jaximus

man


----------



## treefork

up


----------



## ash

duff


----------



## f00by

Beer


----------



## Jaximus

Homer


----------



## e~shot

run


----------



## Jaximus

jog


----------



## e~shot

iPod


----------



## ash

peas


----------



## e~shot

green


----------



## tnflipper52

Ireland


----------



## Jaximus

leprechaun


----------



## ash

rainbow


----------



## Jaximus

potofgold


----------



## tnflipper52

Bullion


----------



## ash

end


----------



## Jaximus

Ender


----------



## ash

Game


----------



## Jaximus

Bean


----------



## treefork

Prize


----------



## ash

prat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lambert


----------



## Jaximus

Christopher


----------



## treefork

Columbus


----------



## f00by

ohio


----------



## Imperial

state


----------



## tnflipper52

Buckeye


----------



## treefork

Browneye


----------



## Jaximus

brownie


----------



## treefork

scout


----------



## Jaximus

sniper


----------



## treefork

Hathcock


----------



## tnflipper52

Marine


----------



## Jaximus

Semper Fi


----------



## ash

Whimper


----------



## e~shot

dog


----------



## Imperial

whisperer


----------



## Jaximus

ridiculous


----------



## ash

correct


----------



## e~shot

answer


----------



## treefork

scold


----------



## e~shot

child


----------



## AZ Stinger

youth


----------



## treefork

camp


----------



## AZ Stinger

band


----------



## e~shot

width


----------



## AZ Stinger

length


----------



## Jaximus

Height


----------



## e~shot

tall


----------



## Btoon84

Midget


----------



## treefork

dwarf


----------



## Jaximus

Star


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## treefork

star


----------



## e~shot

telescope


----------



## Imperial

binocular


----------



## e~shot

monocular


----------



## Imperial

monopod


----------



## e~shot

spotter


----------



## AZ Stinger

Gymnist


----------



## e~shot

elastic


----------



## treefork

Polymer


----------



## tnflipper52

Spandex


----------



## Jaximus

Revealing


----------



## ash

concealing


----------



## e~shot

hiding


----------



## Jaximus

Seeking


----------



## tnflipper52

Heat


----------



## Jaximus

Friction


----------



## ash

fraction


----------



## Jaximus

decimate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Capitalism


----------



## ash

Communism


----------



## Jaximus

embolism


----------



## treefork

Stroke


----------



## Imperial

ego


----------



## Jaximus

Tool


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## Jaximus

cardboard


----------



## e~shot

wheel


----------



## ash

wheelie


----------



## e~shot

BMX


----------



## Jaximus

DMX


----------



## f00by

Run


----------



## treefork

Forest


----------



## AZ Stinger

Run


----------



## ash

rabbit


----------



## e~shot

snare


----------



## ash

hare


----------



## e~shot

grill


----------



## treefork

bake


----------



## ash

chill


----------



## Jaximus

pill


----------



## treefork

Pusher


----------



## orcrender

prop


----------



## Imperial

crop


----------



## Jaximus

dusting


----------



## orcrender

snow


----------



## treefork

plow


----------



## Imperial

ox


----------



## Jaximus

Strong


----------



## e~shot

gorilla


----------



## Jaximus

Glue


----------



## e~shot

CA


----------



## tnflipper52

Hollywood


----------



## treefork

star


----------



## Btoon84

Nebula


----------



## Jaximus

Crab


----------



## treefork

leg


----------



## ash

it


----------



## Jaximus

Id


----------



## treefork

ego


----------



## ash

maniac


----------



## Jaximus

Cop


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## NoobShooter

Race


----------



## treefork

riot


----------



## Imperial

protest


----------



## Jaximus

hippies


----------



## f00by

Lennon


----------



## ash

Lenin


----------



## AZ Stinger

Linen


----------



## e~shot

pants


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

cargo


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## Imperial

container


----------



## ash

40 foot


----------



## e~shot

High Cube


----------



## ash

ice cube


----------



## treefork

chill


----------



## e~shot

coke


----------



## tnflipper52

Sprite


----------



## treefork

corn syrup


----------



## Jaximus

nutritious


----------



## Btoon84

Sea men?


----------



## Imperial

sea monkeys


----------



## Jaximus

Btoon84 said:


> Sea men?


I don't even... how do you... nevermind.

seahorse


----------



## e~shot

coral


----------



## Thwupp-p-p

snake


----------



## e~shot

skin


----------



## Jaximus

Cat


----------



## e~shot

rat


----------



## ash

trap


----------



## treefork

fictitious


----------



## Imperial

dgui


----------



## ash

marble


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## Imperial

eye


----------



## ash

ball


----------



## e~shot

tennis


----------



## ash

kournikova


----------



## tnflipper52

Hubba-hubba


----------



## treefork

gum


----------



## 8mmslinger

rubber


----------



## Jaximus

Kournikova


----------



## tnflipper52

Russia


----------



## ash

Russia? I had to hold her back! :naughty:

(I thank you). :king:

Soviet


----------



## Jaximus

Union


----------



## ash

army


----------



## treefork

soldier


----------



## ash

fortune


----------



## Jaximus

teller


----------



## ash

Bank


----------



## Jaximus

robber


----------



## tnflipper52

Baron


----------



## Jaximus

barren


----------



## Imperial

waste


----------



## treefork

land


----------



## tnflipper52

sacred


----------



## treefork

heart


----------



## orcrender

spirit


----------



## treefork

soul


----------



## e~shot

body


----------



## Imperial

corpse


----------



## Jaximus

Morgue


----------



## e~shot

drawer


----------



## treefork

slab


----------



## e~shot

butter


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## e~shot

garlic


----------



## treefork

salt


----------



## Imperial

seasoning


----------



## treefork

flavor


----------



## Jaximus

bold


----------



## ash

brass


----------



## e~shot

tube


----------



## treefork

shooter


----------



## Imperial

target


----------



## tnflipper52

Happy


----------



## e~shot

love


----------



## Imperial




----------



## Jaximus

gif-ted


----------



## libel

Teddy


----------



## Jaximus

bear


----------



## f00by

Thunder


----------



## Jaximus

Buddy


----------



## Imperial

nutty


----------



## treefork

fruity


----------



## Jaximus

tooty


----------



## treefork

beauty


----------



## Jaximus

beast


----------



## tnflipper52

Predatory


----------



## Jaximus

Predator


----------



## Beanflip

hawk


----------



## orcrender

eagle


----------



## Jaximus

bald


----------



## e~shot

Aaron


----------



## ash

Elvis


----------



## e~shot

Cadillac


----------



## Imperial

pink


----------



## treefork

feminine


----------



## Jaximus

Butch


----------



## ash

Cassidy


----------



## e~shot

Scatman


----------



## Imperial

entertainer


----------



## ash

Cedric


----------



## tnflipper52

Comedy


----------



## Jaximus

Siegfried


----------



## ash

Delicious


----------



## Jaximus

snack


----------



## treefork

Pack


----------



## Jaximus

bags


----------



## orcrender

cartons


----------



## treefork

milk


----------



## ash

Mothers


----------



## treefork

nurture


----------



## Imperial

caregiver


----------



## treefork

nurse


----------



## ash

Nancy


----------



## treefork

pants


----------



## Imperial

micarta


----------



## Jaximus

scales


----------



## f00by

Weight


----------



## ash

gravity


----------



## Imperial

unfriendly


----------



## treefork

Menstrual


----------



## ash

Migraine


----------



## treefork

suffer


----------



## tnflipper52

Grieve


----------



## treefork

loss


----------



## Imperial

search


----------



## treefork

Rescue


----------



## tnflipper52

Release


----------



## Jaximus

unhand


----------



## e~shot

pouch


----------



## treefork

e-shot


----------



## orcrender

member


----------



## e~shot

forum


----------



## treefork

post


----------



## Imperial

basketball


----------



## e~shot

court


----------



## ash

trial


----------



## e~shot

version


----------



## Jaximus

history


----------



## ash

repeats


----------



## Beanflip

repeats


----------



## Beanflip

repeats


----------



## Beanflip

repeats


----------



## tnflipper52

again


----------



## treefork

again


----------



## ash

again


----------



## Imperial

deja vu


----------



## ash

glitch


----------



## Jaximus

matrix


----------



## tnflipper52

Leo


----------



## ash

Fender


----------



## f00by

Pickup


----------



## ash

truck


----------



## treefork

Ram


----------



## treefork

Ram


----------



## Imperial

dodge


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## orcrender

chain


----------



## ash

link


----------



## treefork

connect


----------



## Beanflip

four


----------



## treefork

score


----------



## e~shot

board


----------



## Imperial

water


----------



## ash

drink


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## treefork

message


----------



## tnflipper52

encrypted


----------



## e~shot

decrypt


----------



## ash

snoop


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## treefork

Bible


----------



## Jaximus

holy


----------



## ash

Guacamole


----------



## Imperial

rockamole


----------



## f00by

Whack-a-mole


----------



## tnflipper52

jackhammer


----------



## orcrender

pickax


----------



## treefork

haligan


----------



## e~shot

door breaker


----------



## f00by

Ram


----------



## e~shot

ROM


----------



## treefork

CD


----------



## f00by

Laserdisc


----------



## Imperial

betamax


----------



## treefork

artifact


----------



## ash

antique


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## ash

truck


----------



## f00by

Radio


----------



## Imperial

airwaves


----------



## tnflipper52

microwaves


----------



## treefork

radiowaves


----------



## e~shot

antenna


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## e~shot

Toronto


----------



## ash

maple


----------



## Imperial

syrup


----------



## treefork

pancake


----------



## ash

Flat


----------



## Jaximus

gymnast


----------



## Imperial

kamasutra


----------



## Jaximus

chiropractor


----------



## e~shot

Self-healing


----------



## treefork

mat


----------



## e~shot

cutting


----------



## ash

wit


----------



## Imperial

tit


----------



## treefork

moron


----------



## ash

maroon


----------



## Imperial

5


----------



## treefork

slap


----------



## ash

face


----------



## e~shot

Rubber bands


----------



## f00by

Ball


----------



## e~shot

marble


----------



## ash

statue


----------



## treefork

stone


----------



## ash

cold


----------



## tnflipper52

Shoulder


----------



## ash

mounted


----------



## Jaximus

Girlfriend


----------



## f00by

Hassle


----------



## Jaximus

nag


----------



## Imperial

bother


----------



## f00by

blether


----------



## Jaximus

ether


----------



## treefork

anesthesia


----------



## f00by

Sleep


----------



## ash

Deprived


----------



## e~shot

poverty


----------



## f00by

<sadface />

Slum


----------



## e~shot

public toilet


----------



## ash

smell


----------



## treefork

nose


----------



## Jaximus

Punch


----------



## e~shot

center


----------



## Imperial

universe


----------



## e~shot

black hole


----------



## ash

sun


----------



## Imperial

soundgarden


----------



## ash

awesome


----------



## Jaximus

me


----------



## tnflipper52

Humble


----------



## treefork

Holy


----------



## Imperial

[email protected]#t !


----------



## Jaximus

storm


----------



## tnflipper52

Attack


----------



## treefork

flank


----------



## f00by

out


----------



## Imperial

closet


----------



## orcrender

water


----------



## treefork

cannon


----------



## f00by

Ball


----------



## e~shot

ping pong


----------



## Imperial

ding dong


----------



## ash

show


----------



## e~shot

stage


----------



## ash

coach


----------



## e~shot

football


----------



## f00by

Pads


----------



## ash

skydiving


----------



## Jaximus

EXTREME!


----------



## treefork

sports


----------



## Imperial

athletic


----------



## Jaximus

fit


----------



## f00by

Tidy


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## orcrender

fly


----------



## treefork

swat


----------



## f00by

police


----------



## treefork

station


----------



## orcrender

radio


----------



## treefork

communication


----------



## e~shot

connection


----------



## treefork

internet


----------



## ash

radio


----------



## e~shot

short wave


----------



## e~shot

spam


----------



## ash

ham


----------



## Imperial

deli


----------



## ash

cious


----------



## Jaximus

tasty


----------



## ash

cheese


----------



## f00by

Mouse


----------



## treefork

trap


----------



## e~shot

rabbit


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## e~shot

center


----------



## treefork

circle


----------



## e~shot

six


----------



## Imperial

seven


----------



## ash

dwarves


----------



## Jaximus

grumpy


----------



## ash

cat


----------



## Jaximus

scratch


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Itch.


----------



## ash

rash


----------



## Imperial

allergy


----------



## ash

hives


----------



## orcrender

honey


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## Imperial

hug


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## tnflipper52

tug


----------



## orcrender

lug


----------



## tnflipper52

jug


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## f00by

syrup


----------



## tnflipper52

maple


----------



## ash

Canada


----------



## treefork

Dry


----------



## tnflipper52

ginger ale


----------



## Imperial

gingerbread


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## tnflipper52

encino


----------



## f00by

La


----------



## ash

swamp


----------



## treefork

alligator


----------



## orcrender

clamp


----------



## ash

G


----------



## treefork

Force


----------



## ash

Ashley


----------



## Imperial

tisdale


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## tnflipper52

mashed


----------



## treefork

Baked


----------



## DawnEvil

half


----------



## ash

time


----------



## DawnEvil

football


----------



## Imperial

american


----------



## treefork

patriot


----------



## tnflipper52

citizen


----------



## Imperial

kane


----------



## treefork

sugar


----------



## DawnEvil

donuts


----------



## e~shot

hole


----------



## ash

ball


----------



## treefork

gag


----------



## e~shot

duct tape


----------



## Imperial

bondage


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## DawnEvil

slingshot


----------



## e~shot

Rufus Hussey


----------



## tnflipper52

SPAM


----------



## e~shot

deleted


----------



## ash

expletive


----------



## tnflipper52

intricate


----------



## DawnEvil

DNA


----------



## treefork

evidence


----------



## Imperial

alimony


----------



## treefork

blood


----------



## DawnEvil

Life


----------



## tnflipper52

liberty


----------



## treefork

Freedom!


----------



## ash

furniture


----------



## DawnEvil

Lamp


----------



## ash

love


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## Imperial

damm!


----------



## treefork

abomination


----------



## ash

snowman


----------



## tnflipper52

Frosty


----------



## ash

Winter


----------



## DawnEvil

Indoors


----------



## Imperial

prison


----------



## treefork

cell


----------



## f00by

fuel


----------



## orcrender

nitrous


----------



## DawnEvil

dentist


----------



## tnflipper52

filling


----------



## DougDynasty

DuckDynasty


----------



## ash

Ming


----------



## treefork

Chinese


----------



## DawnEvil

food


----------



## treefork

Court


----------



## ash

night


----------



## treefork

Stalker


----------



## Imperial

predator


----------



## DawnEvil

cat


----------



## orcrender

lion


----------



## tnflipper52

Leo


----------



## e~shot

zodiac


----------



## f00by

San francisco


----------



## e~shot

Golden Gate


----------



## f00by

Landmark


----------



## ash

Eiffel


----------



## AZ Stinger

tower


----------



## Imperial

babel


----------



## treefork

Allegory


----------



## tnflipper52

Metaphor


----------



## DawnEvil

simile


----------



## treefork

Fax


----------



## e~shot

roll


----------



## tnflipper52

over


----------



## DawnEvil

dog


----------



## f00by

Collar


----------



## orcrender

shock


----------



## f00by

Awe


----------



## treefork

some


----------



## Beanflip

more


----------



## Imperial

please


----------



## treefork

thank you


----------



## orcrender

welcome


----------



## treefork

mat


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Damon.


----------



## Imperial

wayans


----------



## GergTheGiraffe

tv


----------



## DawnEvil

radio


----------



## e~shot

ham


----------



## tnflipper52

conceited


----------



## ash

constipated


----------



## Beanflip

Poop!


----------



## tnflipper52

dog


----------



## orcrender

pound


----------



## f00by

Dollar


----------



## DawnEvil

Cash


----------



## tnflipper52

advance


----------



## e~shot

payment


----------



## DawnEvil

Debt


----------



## treefork

station


----------



## e~shot

train


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## e~shot

field


----------



## treefork

mice


----------



## DawnEvil

cats


----------



## e~shot

AshCats


----------



## f00by

A$$hats


----------



## e~shot

crack


----------



## DawnEvil

dawn


----------



## e~shot

evil


----------



## ash

doctor


----------



## e~shot

pharmacy


----------



## ash

drugs


----------



## treefork

money


----------



## tnflipper52

Dirty


----------



## treefork

Laundry


----------



## DawnEvil

coin-operated


----------



## tnflipper52

Casino


----------



## treefork

Gambler


----------



## tnflipper52

Risky


----------



## treefork

Business


----------



## f00by

money


----------



## DawnEvil

cash


----------



## f00by

Johnny


----------



## treefork

little


----------



## tnflipper52

Chicken


----------



## treefork

legs


----------



## DawnEvil

Colonel


----------



## f00by

Deep-fried


----------



## treefork

batter


----------



## ash

up


----------



## e~shot

load


----------



## DawnEvil

fire


----------



## ash

starter


----------



## Imperial

self


----------



## tnflipper52

Motivated


----------



## f00by

Seller


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## tnflipper52

Farmers


----------



## DawnEvil

Industrious


----------



## treefork

wealth


----------



## Imperial

abundance


----------



## tnflipper52

Thanksgiving


----------



## Imperial

gluttony


----------



## f00by

sin


----------



## NaturalFork

City


----------



## tnflipper52

Slicker


----------



## f00by

Cowboy


----------



## e~shot

boots


----------



## DawnEvil

On


----------



## tnflipper52

it's


----------



## f00by

Ice cream


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## NaturalFork

Horror


----------



## tnflipper52

Fright


----------



## treefork

fest


----------



## ash

beer


----------



## DawnEvil

Bottle


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## ash

bomber


----------



## e~shot

Spirit


----------



## DawnEvil

Wind


----------



## ash

blow


----------



## Imperial

job


----------



## f00by

Work


----------



## orcrender

play


----------



## f00by

instrument


----------



## DawnEvil

bagpipes


----------



## treefork

kilt


----------



## e~shot

Scotland


----------



## ash

sporrin


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## f00by

pouch


----------



## treefork

kangaroo


----------



## DawnEvil

Koala


----------



## ash

vicious


----------



## f00by

Disguise


----------



## DawnEvil

clown


----------



## e~shot

joker


----------



## treefork

Penguin


----------



## e~shot

walk


----------



## treefork

Talk


----------



## e~shot

skype


----------



## f00by

video


----------



## tnflipper52

Conference


----------



## f00by

meetings... blarg


----------



## Imperial

gatherings


----------



## treefork

Family


----------



## tnflipper52

Adams


----------



## f00by

creepy


----------



## orcrender

music


----------



## f00by

theramin


----------



## e~shot

etherphone


----------



## ash

aquaphone


----------



## DawnEvil

musical saw


----------



## e~shot

hand saw


----------



## Imperial

chainsaw


----------



## f00by

Massacre


----------



## e~shot

camp


----------



## Imperial

crystal lake


----------



## f00by

big f#$%ing knife.


----------



## treefork

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Imperial

bowie knife


----------



## e~shot

Rambo


----------



## DawnEvil

Rocky


----------



## e~shot

Boxing


----------



## Btoon84

Tyson


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## e~shot

oven


----------



## treefork

bake


----------



## DawnEvil

Pie


----------



## e~shot

Apple


----------



## ash

custard


----------



## DawnEvil

Egg


----------



## ash

boil


----------



## e~shot

kettle


----------



## tnflipper52

tea


----------



## DawnEvil

party


----------



## tnflipper52

keg


----------



## orcrender

party


----------



## DawnEvil

fun


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## Btoon84

Forum.com


----------



## tnflipper52

community


----------



## f00by

Suburb


----------



## DawnEvil

Country


----------



## orcrender

mountains


----------



## ash

climber


----------



## tnflipper52

Everest


----------



## DawnEvil

Yeti


----------



## e~shot

polar bear


----------



## Btoon84

Solar flare


----------



## e~shot

black spots


----------



## treefork

burned


----------



## ash

sun


----------



## tnflipper52

beach


----------



## e~shot

coconut trees


----------



## ash

palm


----------



## tnflipper52

date


----------



## DawnEvil

fig


----------



## treefork

Bum


----------



## e~shot

bun


----------



## treefork

roll


----------



## tnflipper52

rock and


----------



## Jaximus

hard


----------



## tnflipper52

Nugent


----------



## treefork

bow


----------



## e~shot

arrow


----------



## treefork

straight


----------



## e~shot

line


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## ash

queen


----------



## treefork

king


----------



## Imperial

kat


----------



## DawnEvil

Krazy


----------



## e~shot

Lazy


----------



## ash

Susan


----------



## DawnEvil

Black-eyed


----------



## e~shot

beans


----------



## f00by

Chilli


----------



## treefork

peppers


----------



## DawnEvil

Hot


----------



## f00by

Red


----------



## treefork

Bull


----------



## f00by

vodka


----------



## treefork

Russian


----------



## f00by

Kalishnakov


----------



## tnflipper52

automatic


----------



## DawnEvil

Instinctive


----------



## orcrender

aimed


----------



## Imperial

guided


----------



## tnflipper52

Coached


----------



## e~shot

trainer


----------



## treefork

sports


----------



## DawnEvil

car


----------



## e~shot

die-cast


----------



## ash

zinc


----------



## treefork

metal


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## Imperial

refrigerator


----------



## e~shot

ice cubes


----------



## treefork

chill


----------



## e~shot

cooler


----------



## tnflipper52

Matchbox


----------



## e~shot

strike away


----------



## DawnEvil

baseball


----------



## e~shot

cap


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## tnflipper52

Straw


----------



## f00by

bale


----------



## DawnEvil

hay


----------



## SlingDaddy

Stack


----------



## treefork

weight


----------



## DawnEvil

Lead


----------



## orcrender

casket


----------



## tnflipper52

burial


----------



## e~shot

ground


----------



## treefork

wire


----------



## f00by

Mesh


----------



## treefork

net


----------



## ash

web


----------



## e~shot

spider


----------



## DawnEvil

wasp


----------



## treefork

sting


----------



## e~shot

venom


----------



## DawnEvil

rattlesnake


----------



## tnflipper52

Sidewinder


----------



## treefork

viper


----------



## orcrender

adder


----------



## e~shot

rattle


----------



## f00by

Baby


----------



## ash

baby


----------



## treefork

dejavu


----------



## Imperial

repeat


----------



## e~shot

history


----------



## treefork

channel


----------



## f00by

Surfing


----------



## DawnEvil

Sharks


----------



## treefork

apex


----------



## f00by

Predators


----------



## e~shot

pocket


----------



## DawnEvil

slingshot


----------



## f00by

carnival


----------



## tnflipper52

Cruises


----------



## DawnEvil

Sharks


----------



## tnflipper52

bookies


----------



## e~shot

bet


----------



## Imperial

casino


----------



## DawnEvil

Royale


----------



## treefork

Battle


----------



## f00by

DawnEvil said:


> Sharks


You have something obsession with sharks? Well, I don't blame you, they are awesome

Back on topic....

Tangent


----------



## e~shot

cosine


----------



## Imperial

math


----------



## tnflipper52

numerical


----------



## e~shot

digital


----------



## ash

analogue


----------



## e~shot

signal


----------



## tnflipper52

Corps


----------



## ash

Corpse


----------



## treefork

stiffy


----------



## DawnEvil

iffy


----------



## treefork

unsure


----------



## Imperial

huh ?


----------



## tnflipper52

Excuse me


----------



## f00by

wha?


----------



## DawnEvil

Yeah


----------



## f00by

uh-huh.


----------



## treefork

yup


----------



## e~shot

oops


----------



## treefork

ouch


----------



## ash

handslap


----------



## Beanflip

cookie jar


----------



## treefork

money


----------



## orcrender

green


----------



## treefork

envy


----------



## e~shot

laptop


----------



## tnflipper52

Foreplay


----------



## treefork

Dance


----------



## f00by

Party


----------



## treefork

mix


----------



## orcrender

drinks


----------



## treefork

snacks


----------



## e~shot

pringles


----------



## DawnEvil

fake


----------



## treefork

boobies


----------



## e~shot

silicon


----------



## treefork

valley


----------



## e~shot

stream


----------



## DawnEvil

fish


----------



## ash

guts


----------



## Imperial

glory


----------



## e~shot

holy


----------



## ash

moly


----------



## treefork

Cow


----------



## e~shot

mad


----------



## quarterinmynose

scientist


----------



## f00by

Experiments


----------



## e~shot

science


----------



## tnflipper52

channel


----------



## treefork

Medium


----------



## f00by

Hoodoo


----------



## treefork

voodoo


----------



## f00by

zombies


----------



## Beanflip

Jorge


----------



## e~shot

20mm


----------



## orcrender

cannon


----------



## ash

Navy


----------



## DawnEvil

Seals


----------



## Imperial

club


----------



## ash

sandwich


----------



## e~shot

cheese


----------



## DawnEvil

burger


----------



## e~shot

king


----------



## tnflipper52

Larry


----------



## e~shot

show


----------



## tnflipper52

case


----------



## f00by

Cold


----------



## tnflipper52

shoulder


----------



## treefork

boulder


----------



## f00by

cliff


----------



## treefork

dive


----------



## tnflipper52

Acapulco


----------



## treefork

resort


----------



## e~shot

holiday


----------



## orcrender

doctor


----------



## e~shot

pills


----------



## orcrender

shots


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## treefork

chick


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## treefork

bacon


----------



## f00by

Bacon


----------



## e~shot

pig


----------



## DawnEvil

Texas


----------



## Beanflip

Big


----------



## treefork

easy


----------



## Imperial

challenge


----------



## f00by

match


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## tnflipper52

tail


----------



## orcrender

follow


----------



## f00by

leader


----------



## tnflipper52

trailblazer


----------



## treefork

chevy


----------



## quarterinmynose

chase


----------



## NoobShooter

pursue


----------



## e~shot

involved


----------



## DawnEvil

aiming


----------



## Imperial

point


----------



## treefork

press


----------



## tnflipper52

pull


----------



## treefork

squeeze


----------



## e~shot

push


----------



## tnflipper52

Childbirth


----------



## Imperial

horror


----------



## treefork

economy


----------



## DawnEvil

sad


----------



## orcrender

sack


----------



## treefork

bunk


----------



## f00by

bed


----------



## e~shot

pillow


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## treefork

octagon


----------



## f00by

Martial arts


----------



## Imperial

culinary arts


----------



## treefork

"Emerald"


----------



## e~shot

Japanese


----------



## DawnEvil

Samurai


----------



## treefork

Warrior


----------



## tnflipper52

Apache


----------



## orcrender

gunship


----------



## f00by

ships guns


----------



## e~shot

navy


----------



## treefork

blue


----------



## Imperial

skeen


----------



## f00by

chuck norris


----------



## e~shot

Bruce Lee


----------



## treefork

Sagal


----------



## e~shot

Aikido


----------



## tnflipper52

Dojo


----------



## e~shot

Tai Kun Do


----------



## treefork

Jujitsu


----------



## f00by

Judo


----------



## treefork

boxing


----------



## DawnEvil

packages


----------



## treefork

presents


----------



## quarterinmynose

trees


----------



## treefork

forks


----------



## f00by

boards


----------



## ash

directors


----------



## DawnEvil

steering


----------



## ash

driving


----------



## Imperial

miss daisy


----------



## ash

bb


----------



## Imperial

king


----------



## treefork

pin


----------



## tnflipper52

medallion


----------



## DawnEvil

matches


----------



## orcrender

box


----------



## Beanflip

cutter


----------



## treefork

rotary


----------



## f00by

Engine


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Gearbox/Differential....spending money


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fuel


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## DawnEvil

Boardwalk


----------



## tnflipper52

pier


----------



## f00by

Ocean


----------



## orcrender

eleven


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

seven


----------



## tnflipper52

Clooney


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

bands


----------



## treefork

tapered


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

speed


----------



## treefork

bump


----------



## DawnEvil

twist


----------



## Imperial

shout


----------



## ash

loud


----------



## f00by

quiet


----------



## ash

loud


----------



## treefork

decibels


----------



## f00by

Dumbbells


----------



## tnflipper52

muscle


----------



## treefork

memory


----------



## Imperial

fuzzy


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## Btoon84

Clam


----------



## tnflipper52

bake


----------



## treefork

grill


----------



## DawnEvil

gas


----------



## treefork

laws


----------



## Btoon84

Bohr


----------



## tnflipper52

physics


----------



## treefork

atomic


----------



## Beanflip

fire ball


----------



## orcrender

meteor


----------



## treefork

asteroid


----------



## ash

comet


----------



## treefork

meteor


----------



## ash

shower


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## DawnEvil

puddle


----------



## Imperial

poodle


----------



## f00by

schnauzer


----------



## ash

howitzer


----------



## treefork

Artilery


----------



## f00by

bombardment


----------



## treefork

homicide


----------



## tnflipper52

suicide


----------



## Beanflip

Soda


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Eienstein


----------



## treefork

genius


----------



## ash

genial


----------



## e~shot

IMP


----------



## treefork

gimp


----------



## e~shot

photoshop


----------



## treefork

bull pen


----------



## Imperial

hen house


----------



## DawnEvil

fox


----------



## e~shot

News


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

bad


----------



## treefork

Naughty


----------



## tnflipper52

Girl


----------



## treefork

date


----------



## Imperial

night


----------



## treefork

vision


----------



## f00by

dental


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

business


----------



## e~shot

card


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

trick


----------



## e~shot

secret


----------



## treefork

covert


----------



## e~shot

screen


----------



## treefork

window


----------



## Imperial

shopping


----------



## treefork

cart


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

horse


----------



## treefork

sense


----------



## Beanflip

Non-


----------



## treefork

fiction


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sience


----------



## f00by

Physics


----------



## quarterinmynose

biology


----------



## ash

ornithology


----------



## DawnEvil

eggs


----------



## treefork

bacon


----------



## tnflipper52

smoked


----------



## treefork

cured


----------



## tnflipper52

healed


----------



## DawnEvil

hand


----------



## f00by

foot


----------



## treefork

hill


----------



## Imperial

hamburger


----------



## tnflipper52

dill


----------



## treefork

pickle


----------



## tnflipper52

cucumber


----------



## e~shot

facial


----------



## treefork

injury


----------



## e~shot

first aid


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sports


----------



## treefork

medicine


----------



## e~shot

side effects


----------



## treefork

reaction


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

chain


----------



## DawnEvil

nuclear


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Holocost


----------



## f00by

winter


----------



## treefork

storm


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lightning


----------



## treefork

strike


----------



## f00by

Match


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

can


----------



## e~shot

bean


----------



## Imperial

chili


----------



## treefork

peppers


----------



## tnflipper52

green


----------



## DawnEvil

grass


----------



## treefork

weed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

weed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

whacky


----------



## tnflipper52

goofy


----------



## Imperial

ABG


----------



## treefork

Glazing


----------



## Imperial

buns


----------



## f00by

hot cross


----------



## treefork

bakery


----------



## orcrender

deli


----------



## tnflipper52

Subway


----------



## Imperial

$5


----------



## treefork

footlong


----------



## tnflipper52

hotdog


----------



## Imperial

oscar mayer


----------



## treefork

wiener


----------



## DawnEvil

Barbecue


----------



## tnflipper52

pork


----------



## treefork

pulled


----------



## f00by

pushed


----------



## treefork

shove


----------



## Imperial

kick


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## tnflipper52

spiked


----------



## treefork

checked


----------



## tnflipper52

frisked


----------



## treefork

searched


----------



## e~shot

Googled


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

7/11


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sorry wrong page, so now new word

anything


----------



## treefork

medication


----------



## e~shot

drug


----------



## Imperial

addiction


----------



## e~shot

Redbull


----------



## treefork

Monster


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mash


----------



## DawnEvil

potatoes


----------



## tnflipper52

Irish


----------



## e~shot

Goidelic


----------



## DawnEvil

bagpipes


----------



## treefork

quilt


----------



## tnflipper52

tartan


----------



## Imperial

spartan


----------



## treefork

warrior


----------



## tnflipper52

noble


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

King


----------



## e~shot

Queen


----------



## tnflipper52

princess


----------



## e~shot

Diana


----------



## orcrender

huntress


----------



## f00by

amazon


----------



## e~shot

books


----------



## Imperial

illiterate


----------



## e~shot

pen


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

quill


----------



## e~shot

feather


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

light


----------



## tnflipper52

Sabre


----------



## e~shot

flash


----------



## f00by

Aaaaaaaahhhh-aaaahhhhh


----------



## tnflipper52

got-cha


----------



## e~shot

cricket


----------



## treefork

Bug


----------



## f00by

creepy


----------



## e~shot

endofworld


----------



## orcrender

really


----------



## treefork

Serious


----------



## tnflipper52

Shatt


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## e~shot

pickle


----------



## treefork

sweet


----------



## tnflipper52

heart :wub:


----------



## Imperial

breaker


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## Beanflip

Cold


----------



## f00by

Front


----------



## tnflipper52

porch


----------



## treefork

monkey


----------



## DawnEvil

bread


----------



## Imperial

roll


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## orcrender

slide


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

water


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## treefork

Park


----------



## e~shot

bench


----------



## treefork

Mark


----------



## e~shot

newconvert

(I really missed him  )


----------



## treefork

History


----------



## f00by

Discovery


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

channel


----------



## f00by

English


----------



## e~shot

Tools


----------



## Imperial

utensils


----------



## tnflipper52

eating


----------



## e~shot

plate


----------



## DawnEvil

armor


----------



## e~shot

Dragon Skin


----------



## Imperial

daenerys


----------



## tnflipper52

beautiful


----------



## treefork

mind


----------



## e~shot

memories


----------



## treefork

forgotten


----------



## e~shot

past


----------



## Imperial

future


----------



## treefork

present


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tence


----------



## treefork

state


----------



## DawnEvil

condition


----------



## f00by

Juxposition


----------



## e~shot

comparison


----------



## Imperial

shopping


----------



## e~shot

aisle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bride


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## tnflipper52

boxing


----------



## e~shot

Tyson


----------



## treefork

pigeon


----------



## e~shot

dove


----------



## tnflipper52

Peace


----------



## e~shot

treaty


----------



## DawnEvil

broken


----------



## treefork

heart


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

attack


----------



## tnflipper52

Frontal


----------



## Imperial

nudity


----------



## tnflipper52

bedroom


----------



## f00by

sleepy


----------



## DawnEvil

hollow


----------



## Beanflip

Log


----------



## tnflipper52

cabin


----------



## orcrender

syrup


----------



## treefork

maple


----------



## tnflipper52

sugar


----------



## Imperial

cookies


----------



## e~shot

deleted


----------



## treefork

erased


----------



## e~shot

slate


----------



## treefork

chalk


----------



## e~shot

lime


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

bitters


----------



## e~shot

orange peel


----------



## tnflipper52

marmalade


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

jam


----------



## Imperial

deep


----------



## treefork

Water


----------



## e~shot

rain


----------



## tnflipper52

Barrel


----------



## e~shot

tar


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

road


----------



## e~shot

highway


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

freeway


----------



## e~shot

express


----------



## treefork

Bands


----------



## tnflipper52

Creed :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Apposles


----------



## DawnEvil

foundation


----------



## treefork

Concrete


----------



## Imperial

quickrete


----------



## e~shot

cement


----------



## tnflipper52

portland


----------



## e~shot

Oregon


----------



## treefork

Trail


----------



## DawnEvil

hunt


----------



## tnflipper52

Track


----------



## treefork

Stalk


----------



## e~shot

stealthily


----------



## treefork

covert


----------



## Bard

Spy


----------



## e~shot

cam


----------



## tnflipper52

Shaft


----------



## e~shot

rotation


----------



## treefork

Centrifugal


----------



## tnflipper52

Gyroscope


----------



## e~shot

Tedco


----------



## Bard

Petco


----------



## e~shot

dogs


----------



## Bard

Hot


----------



## e~shot

chilly


----------



## Imperial

willy


----------



## e~shot

tool


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hand


----------



## e~shot

glove


----------



## DawnEvil

fit


----------



## treefork

healthy


----------



## tnflipper52

Wealthy


----------



## e~shot

limousine


----------



## treefork

airport


----------



## DawnEvil

search


----------



## treefork

rescue


----------



## Imperial

recovery


----------



## e~shot

flash drive


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hard drive


----------



## e~shot

SATA


----------



## treefork

PITA


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

PATA


----------



## e~shot

Pita


----------



## Imperial

pocket


----------



## tnflipper52

watch


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

keeper


----------



## tnflipper52

Zoo


----------



## e~shot

Elephant


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

woman


----------



## treefork

child


----------



## tnflipper52

Abuse


----------



## treefork

horrible


----------



## Imperial

terrible


----------



## treefork

two's


----------



## tnflipper52

twins


----------



## orcrender

wonder


----------



## treefork

Woman


----------



## tnflipper52

50 foot


----------



## treefork

roll


----------



## orcrender

stroll


----------



## tnflipper52

ramble


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hills


----------



## e~shot

vally


----------



## DawnEvil

brook


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

river


----------



## e~shot

stones


----------



## treefork

wild


----------



## e~shot

cat


----------



## treefork

cougar


----------



## e~shot

Dankung


----------



## treefork

China


----------



## e~shot

Great wall


----------



## treefork

barricade


----------



## e~shot

checkpoint


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

police


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## orcrender

broadside


----------



## e~shot

cannon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

fodder


----------



## e~shot

hay


----------



## tnflipper52

seed


----------



## e~shot

mango


----------



## treefork

Tropical


----------



## tnflipper52

depression


----------



## orcrender

cyclone


----------



## treefork

twister


----------



## tnflipper52

Texas


----------



## treefork

toast


----------



## DawnEvil

butter


----------



## treefork

cream


----------



## tnflipper52

Frosting


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## orcrender

donut


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## Bard

Espresso


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

capucinno


----------



## e~shot

coffee


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mug


----------



## e~shot

printing


----------



## tnflipper52

newspaper


----------



## e~shot

headline


----------



## treefork

Story


----------



## tnflipper52

Second


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

place


----------



## tnflipper52

Peyton


----------



## DawnEvil

football


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

teams


----------



## treefork

rivals


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

nemisis


----------



## tnflipper52

Star Trek


----------



## treefork

Sci- fi


----------



## f00by

horror


----------



## DawnEvil

taxes


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

inevitable


----------



## treefork

death


----------



## e~shot

on the way


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

to no where (not one word, but couldn't resist the lead you gave me Irfan)


----------



## Bard

Man

(To get this back on track, I am referencing nowhere man, a song by the Beatles)


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

neighbour


----------



## e~shot

country


----------



## Bard

Bluegrass


----------



## AZ Stinger

Earl Scruggs


----------



## e~shot

banjo


----------



## DawnEvil

fiddle


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## treefork

Power


----------



## e~shot

tools


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hand


----------



## treefork

Made


----------



## e~shot

bench


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

work


----------



## tnflipper52

Labor


----------



## treefork

Delivery


----------



## tnflipper52

Special


----------



## Imperial

deep southern illinios


----------



## tnflipper52

Salukis


----------



## e~shot

Egypt


----------



## DawnEvil

Sphinx


----------



## e~shot

pyramid


----------



## treefork

Paramid


----------



## tnflipper52

Paracord


----------



## e~shot

lanyard


----------



## treefork

leather


----------



## tnflipper52

Saddle


----------



## e~shot

wax


----------



## treefork

Bees


----------



## tnflipper52

knees


----------



## treefork

Shoulders


----------



## orcrender

elbows


----------



## tnflipper52

funnybone


----------



## treefork

wish bone


----------



## e~shot

bone folder


----------



## treefork

bone saw


----------



## e~shot

orthopedic


----------



## treefork

surgeon


----------



## Imperial

general


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sergeant


----------



## e~shot

Inspector


----------



## tnflipper52

gadget


----------



## e~shot

widget


----------



## tnflipper52

software


----------



## e~shot

computer


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mouse


----------



## tnflipper52

Trap


----------



## e~shot

cheese


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tasty


----------



## e~shot

bite


----------



## tnflipper52

Mega


----------



## treefork

Major


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

General


----------



## treefork

President


----------



## tnflipper52

Lincoln


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Continental


----------



## DawnEvil

breakfast


----------



## tnflipper52

country


----------



## treefork

fried


----------



## orcrender

steak


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

machette


----------



## DawnEvil

jungle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tiger


----------



## Imperial

balm


----------



## e~shot

Singapore


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

island


----------



## treefork

paradise


----------



## tnflipper52

Lost


----------



## treefork

Found


----------



## f00by

lost again.


----------



## DawnEvil

search


----------



## tnflipper52

engines


----------



## f00by

transmission


----------



## treefork

automatic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

manual


----------



## e~shot

missing


----------



## treefork

mourning


----------



## e~shot

women


----------



## tnflipper52

Honey-do's


----------



## treefork

List


----------



## tnflipper52

Grocery


----------



## treefork

store


----------



## orcrender

dime


----------



## treefork

out


----------



## tnflipper52

field


----------



## Imperial

worker


----------



## orcrender

bee


----------



## e~shot

wax


----------



## treefork

finish


----------



## e~shot

tru oil


----------



## treefork

Linseed


----------



## e~shot

boiled


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

fried


----------



## e~shot

chicken


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

roast


----------



## treefork

broil


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

grill


----------



## Imperial

interrogate


----------



## tnflipper52

incarcerate


----------



## e~shot

prison


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

convict


----------



## e~shot

bars


----------



## treefork

cremate


----------



## e~shot

Urn


----------



## treefork

ashes


----------



## e~shot

Cricket


----------



## Imperial

grasshopper


----------



## treefork

kung fu


----------



## tnflipper52

panda


----------



## DawnEvil

bamboo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

asia


----------



## Imperial

minor


----------



## treefork

major


----------



## e~shot

slingshots


----------



## treefork

shooting


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

accuracy


----------



## e~shot

international


----------



## treefork

pancake


----------



## e~shot

flour


----------



## treefork

tractor


----------



## orcrender

pull


----------



## treefork

finger


----------



## e~shot

nail


----------



## Imperial

screw


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

driver


----------



## e~shot

licenses


----------



## tnflipper52

permits


----------



## e~shot

imports


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

exports


----------



## e~shot

tea


----------



## DawnEvil

China


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Asia


----------



## e~shot

continent


----------



## Imperial

island


----------



## tnflipper52

Gilligan


----------



## treefork

Ginger!!!!


----------



## tnflipper52

Mary Ann


----------



## treefork

Ginger ! Lol


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Professor


----------



## treefork

Skipper


----------



## tnflipper52

Mr. Howell


----------



## DawnEvil

money


----------



## orcrender

ginger


----------



## tnflipper52

snaps


----------



## treefork

Ginger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

bread


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

woman


----------



## treefork

child


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

infant


----------



## tnflipper52

toddler


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

adolecant


----------



## treefork

adult


----------



## e~shot

diaper


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

jeriatric


----------



## e~shot

nursing home


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hospital


----------



## treefork

bill


----------



## e~shot

kill


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

assasin


----------



## e~shot

creed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

apposles


----------



## Imperial

minions


----------



## tnflipper52

congress


----------



## e~shot

library


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

books


----------



## e~shot

binding


----------



## Imperial

dominance


----------



## tnflipper52

physical


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

fitness


----------



## e~shot

ruthiexxxx


----------



## tnflipper52

Gifted


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

people


----------



## treefork

sheep


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

slaughter


----------



## e~shot

butcher


----------



## treefork

doctor


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

dentist


----------



## e~shot

mouth mirror


----------



## treefork

floss


----------



## tnflipper52

waxed


----------



## treefork

buffed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

polished


----------



## e~shot

mirror


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

rearview


----------



## tnflipper52

caboose


----------



## e~shot

transport


----------



## DawnEvil

truck


----------



## e~shot

wheels


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

roadtrain


----------



## e~shot

Australia


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Island


----------



## treefork

desert


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sand


----------



## treefork

bag


----------



## e~shot

shopping


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

trolley


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

SUV


----------



## treefork

ATV


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Unimog


----------



## treefork

Hummer


----------



## e~shot

Jeep


----------



## tnflipper52

Land Rover


----------



## e~shot

Range Rover


----------



## Imperial

red rover


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rolls Royce


----------



## e~shot

Spirit of Ecstasy


----------



## treefork

Titanic


----------



## e~shot

iceberg


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

antartictica


----------



## e~shot

south pole


----------



## tnflipper52

Admiral Byrd


----------



## e~shot

Eisenhower


----------



## Beanflip

Abilene!


----------



## tnflipper52

Texas


----------



## orcrender

cattle


----------



## e~shot

Grass


----------



## e~shot

Grass


----------



## tnflipper52

Prairie


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## orcrender

mouse


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cat


----------



## tnflipper52

wild


----------



## DawnEvil

RTS


----------



## e~shot

army


----------



## treefork

Navy


----------



## e~shot

white


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## e~shot

brown


----------



## treefork

nose


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mouth


----------



## Imperial

foot


----------



## e~shot

bare


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

back


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## tnflipper52

crusher


----------



## e~shot

rocks


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

stones


----------



## tnflipper52

Rolling


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

ball


----------



## e~shot

itching


----------



## tnflipper52

Scratching


----------



## Btoon84

Lice


----------



## e~shot

nit


----------



## treefork

Pick


----------



## e~shot

tooth


----------



## treefork

Brush


----------



## e~shot

paint


----------



## tnflipper52

Sprayer


----------



## treefork

Nozzle


----------



## Imperial

nose


----------



## treefork

Reel


----------



## orcrender

creel


----------



## treefork

Rod


----------



## tnflipper52

Stewart


----------



## treefork

Maggie


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

May


----------



## treefork

Spring


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

pump


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cup


----------



## e~shot

cupping


----------



## Imperial

drinking


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

water


----------



## e~shot

jet


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

areoplane


----------



## e~shot

Concorde


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

crash


----------



## e~shot

windows


----------



## tnflipper52

Microsoft


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

monopoly


----------



## tnflipper52

Boardwalk


----------



## e~shot

empire


----------



## treefork

Kingdom


----------



## e~shot

palace


----------



## tnflipper52

Ceasar's


----------



## e~shot

gladiator


----------



## treefork

Salad


----------



## e~shot

olive oil


----------



## treefork

Popeyes


----------



## e~shot

KFC


----------



## tnflipper52

House


----------



## e~shot

basement


----------



## treefork

Crawl


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

space


----------



## treefork

Room


----------



## tnflipper52

Temperature


----------



## DawnEvil

effects


----------



## treefork

Special


----------



## Imperial

exquisite


----------



## tnflipper52

aroma


----------



## treefork

Smell


----------



## orcrender

cedar


----------



## treefork

Planks


----------



## tnflipper52

shelves


----------



## e~shot

books


----------



## tnflipper52

literature


----------



## treefork

Stories


----------



## e~shot

true


----------



## orcrender

blue


----------



## treefork

Sky


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Horizion


----------



## orcrender

sunset


----------



## Imperial

romantic


----------



## treefork

Fantasy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Island


----------



## treefork

Paradise


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hell


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

purgatory


----------



## treefork

Heaven


----------



## Btoon84

ECST


----------



## treefork

Happy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sad


----------



## treefork

Euphoric


----------



## tnflipper52

Ecstatic


----------



## treefork

manic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

lunatic


----------



## treefork

damaged goods


----------



## tnflipper52

undesireable


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Junkies


----------



## treefork

Tweekers


----------



## tnflipper52

self destruct


----------



## treefork

Addict


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fool


----------



## orcrender

jester


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

clown


----------



## orcrender

mime


----------



## treefork

Moron


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

imbecile


----------



## treefork

Stooge


----------



## orcrender

bootlick


----------



## treefork

Brown nose


----------



## tnflipper52

corporate ladder


----------



## treefork

lost souls


----------



## DawnEvil

salvation


----------



## tnflipper52

heavenly


----------



## orcrender

bodies


----------



## treefork

spirits


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Whiskey


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

break


----------



## treefork

marble


----------



## e~shot

Italy


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## e~shot

mozzarella


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cheese


----------



## orcrender

curls


----------



## treefork

bicept


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

triceps


----------



## treefork

horse shoe


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sadle


----------



## treefork

leather


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

holster


----------



## treefork

pistol


----------



## e~shot

grip


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

strength


----------



## e~shot

concrete


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

reinforment


----------



## e~shot

bunker


----------



## tnflipper52

Archie


----------



## treefork

Meat head


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Meat Loaf


----------



## DawnEvil

haggis


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Scott


----------



## tnflipper52

Welsh


----------



## treefork

Quilt


----------



## orcrender

gambeson


----------



## treefork

armor


----------



## e~shot

body


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tank out of order, sorry, new word....... building.......as in body building


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## treefork

traffic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

chaos


----------



## tnflipper52

mob rule


----------



## Imperial

dokken


----------



## treefork

metal


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

heavy


----------



## treefork

fat


----------



## e~shot

trans


----------



## treefork

pond


----------



## tnflipper52

er


----------



## treefork

hospital


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

doctor


----------



## treefork

nurse


----------



## tnflipper52

Intern


----------



## treefork

student


----------



## Imperial

apprentice


----------



## treefork

carpenter


----------



## Imperial

ant


----------



## treefork

hill


----------



## tnflipper52

Mole


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mountain


----------



## quarterinmynose

song


----------



## tnflipper52

sonata


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tennor


----------



## e~shot

Luciano


----------



## treefork

concert


----------



## e~shot

conductor


----------



## treefork

wire


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

transfer


----------



## treefork

funds


----------



## e~shot

account


----------



## treefork

savings


----------



## e~shot

bank


----------



## treefork

vault


----------



## Imperial

jump


----------



## treefork

start


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

car


----------



## treefork

pool


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

water


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

death (inevitable)


----------



## DawnEvil

silence


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

noise


----------



## Imperial

white


----------



## e~shot

discharge


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

firearm


----------



## e~shot

illegal


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

corruption


----------



## treefork

Politics


----------



## DawnEvil

evil


----------



## treefork

Dawn


----------



## tnflipper52

Sunrise


----------



## treefork

Breakfast


----------



## tnflipper52

Pancake


----------



## orcrender

waffle


----------



## treefork

syrup


----------



## tnflipper52

chocolate


----------



## orcrender

milk


----------



## tnflipper52

duds


----------



## Imperial

nipples


----------



## treefork

kisses


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tounge


----------



## e~shot

twister


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

game (60' or 70's)


----------



## e~shot

gymkhana


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

horses


----------



## Imperial

cowboys


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

indians


----------



## e~shot

tents


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

camping


----------



## e~shot

backpack


----------



## tnflipper52

Hikers


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

compass


----------



## tnflipper52

magnetic


----------



## e~shot

north


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

south


----------



## tnflipper52

Pole


----------



## DawnEvil

ice


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dancer


----------



## e~shot

street


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Highway


----------



## treefork

speed


----------



## Imperial

limit


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

limit


----------



## Imperial

two drink


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## e~shot

e


----------



## treefork

mail


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## treefork

black


----------



## e~shot

ebony


----------



## tnflipper52

Micarta


----------



## treefork

swell


----------



## e~shot

palm


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## e~shot

bird


----------



## treefork

Finger


----------



## Imperial

poke


----------



## tnflipper52

Slow


----------



## orcrender

tepid


----------



## tnflipper52

surf


----------



## DawnEvil

sharks


----------



## treefork

Apex


----------



## Imperial

predator


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tiger


----------



## e~shot

Siberian


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Husky


----------



## Imperial

fat


----------



## e~shot

sick


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

hospital


----------



## e~shot

bed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sleep


----------



## e~shot

dream


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

like


----------



## tnflipper52

Fantasy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Island


----------



## e~shot

sea


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

side


----------



## DawnEvil

bacon


----------



## treefork

Eggs


----------



## e~shot

yolk


----------



## quarterinmynose

oxen


----------



## e~shot

horn


----------



## quarterinmynose

brass


----------



## orcrender

ring


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

finger


----------



## orcrender

bones


----------



## e~shot

calcium


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mineral


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

drink


----------



## e~shot

coffee


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tea


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

passes


----------



## tnflipper52

gas


----------



## treefork

engine


----------



## Beanflip

blown


----------



## treefork

wind


----------



## Imperial

bag


----------



## quarterinmynose

end


----------



## treefork

caboose


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

train


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## tnflipper52

surveillance


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

camera


----------



## treefork

video


----------



## tnflipper52

youtube


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

facebook


----------



## treefork

status


----------



## orcrender

revoked


----------



## treefork

license


----------



## tnflipper52

plate


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## tnflipper52

crystal


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## tnflipper52

soccer


----------



## Imperial

futbol


----------



## treefork

Football


----------



## Beanflip

Ditka


----------



## treefork

Bears


----------



## orcrender

packers


----------



## treefork

Fudge


----------



## Imperial

packer


----------



## treefork

rapper


----------



## DawnEvil

annoying


----------



## treefork

troll


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

internet


----------



## treefork

information


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

overload


----------



## e~shot

crash


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

vehicle


----------



## Imperial

aircraft


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

safety


----------



## Imperial

dance


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

belly


----------



## Imperial

doughboy


----------



## e~shot

WWI


----------



## tnflipper52

Huns


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Germans


----------



## treefork

Beer


----------



## e~shot

barley


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

yeast


----------



## tnflipper52

Hopps


----------



## treefork

ferment


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

drunk ( I do not have a drinking problem.

I drink, get drunk, fall down;

NO PROBLEM)


----------



## treefork

stoned


----------



## Imperial

baked


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

fried


----------



## treefork

wasted


----------



## DawnEvil

rotten


----------



## Imperial

apples


----------



## treefork

Pie


----------



## tnflipper52

American


----------



## treefork

Hero


----------



## tnflipper52

G I Joe


----------



## treefork

Soldier


----------



## e~shot

boots


----------



## treefork

combat


----------



## tnflipper52

mortal


----------



## treefork

mistake


----------



## e~shot

human


----------



## Btoon84

League


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

football


----------



## e~shot

Brazil


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

jungle


----------



## Imperial

desert


----------



## e~shot

camel


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

dromadary


----------



## tnflipper52

humpback


----------



## treefork

Wax


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

surfboard


----------



## e~shot

polish


----------



## treefork

Finish


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cloth


----------



## tnflipper52

Loom


----------



## treefork

Spool


----------



## e~shot

reel


----------



## orcrender

dance


----------



## tnflipper52

Hoofing


----------



## DawnEvil

horses


----------



## treefork

Wild


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cat


----------



## treefork

scratch


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

resistant


----------



## treefork

coating


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

leather


----------



## treefork

pouch


----------



## tnflipper52

Kangaroo


----------



## Imperial

burger


----------



## treefork

Fries


----------



## orcrender

pries


----------



## Imperial

open


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## e~shot

door


----------



## tnflipper52

revolving


----------



## Imperial

rotate


----------



## tnflipper52

rifling


----------



## treefork

Twist


----------



## e~shot

DNA


----------



## Imperial

baby daddy


----------



## tnflipper52

Sugar daddy


----------



## treefork

Pimp


----------



## Imperial

papi chulo


----------



## tnflipper52

Cutie pie


----------



## treefork

baby


----------



## orcrender

blanket


----------



## tnflipper52

cover


----------



## Imperial

wrap


----------



## treefork

package


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

post


----------



## e~shot

paid


----------



## Imperial

laid


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

back


----------



## tnflipper52

ache


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tooth


----------



## e~shot

brush


----------



## treefork

paint


----------



## DawnEvil

house


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## e~shot

balloon


----------



## tnflipper52

Hot air


----------



## treefork

furnace


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

iron


----------



## Imperial

cross


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sports


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

sorry all negate my post, was replying to an earlier one i had ion my emails


----------



## treefork

fan


----------



## tnflipper52

Ceiling


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

floor


----------



## tnflipper52

Joist


----------



## treefork

beam


----------



## orcrender

laser


----------



## treefork

sight


----------



## e~shot

scope


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

telescopic


----------



## e~shot

lens


----------



## tnflipper52

filter


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## tnflipper52

Slide


----------



## treefork

Park


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

National


----------



## treefork

Flag


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mast


----------



## treefork

Ship


----------



## tnflipper52

Battle


----------



## treefork

War


----------



## e~shot

Tanks


----------



## treefork

Armor


----------



## tnflipper52

Body


----------



## treefork

Shot


----------



## orcrender

double


----------



## tnflipper52

trouble


----------



## treefork

alarm


----------



## orcrender

shock


----------



## treefork

collar


----------



## e~shot

neck


----------



## treefork

tie


----------



## e~shot

knot


----------



## DawnEvil

macrame


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

craft


----------



## e~shot

hand


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

handle


----------



## e~shot

rosewood


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

teak


----------



## e~shot

Burmese


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cat


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

tuna


----------



## tnflipper52

ocean


----------



## e~shot

Pacific


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Islands


----------



## tnflipper52

natives


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

aboriginals


----------



## DawnEvil

Australia


----------



## treefork

Kangaroo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

wombat


----------



## treefork

Crocodile


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dundee


----------



## treefork

walk about


----------



## tnflipper52

outback


----------



## orcrender

boonies


----------



## tnflipper52

Vietnam


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Morning


----------



## orcrender

noon


----------



## treefork

Delight


----------



## e~shot

morning


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

night


----------



## treefork

mission


----------



## e~shot

fail


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

safe


----------



## e~shot

breaker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

code


----------



## e~shot

cipher


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

encrypt


----------



## e~shot

enigma


----------



## treefork

Mystery


----------



## tnflipper52

ponder


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

navel


----------



## e~shot

umbilical


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

cord


----------



## tnflipper52

lanyard


----------



## treefork

Tether


----------



## orcrender

leash


----------



## DawnEvil

dog


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

pedigree


----------



## orcrender

history


----------



## tnflipper52

heritage


----------



## treefork

ancestry


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

nobility


----------



## DawnEvil

king


----------



## e~shot

lion


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

lioness


----------



## tnflipper52

pride


----------



## e~shot

standards


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

ethical


----------



## treefork

values


----------



## tnflipper52

Adams Family


----------



## treefork

Munsters


----------



## orcrender

Car 54


----------



## tnflipper52

Ooh! Ooh


----------



## treefork

Arnold Horshack


----------



## tnflipper52

Mr. Kotter


----------



## treefork

Washington


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

D.C.


----------



## treefork

Capital


----------



## e~shot

investment


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

banking


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## treefork

standard


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hill


----------



## e~shot

valley


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

river


----------



## treefork

rafting


----------



## e~shot

helmet


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

crash


----------



## e~shot

dummy


----------



## treefork

rounds


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

blank (like my mind all too often)


----------



## treefork

sheet


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

bed


----------



## orcrender

nails


----------



## e~shot

wire


----------



## NoobShooter

brush


----------



## tnflipper52

aside


----------



## treefork

above


----------



## e~shot

heaven


----------



## treefork

Peace


----------



## e~shot

talk


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

show


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## e~shot

atomic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

clock


----------



## e~shot

wall


----------



## treefork

paper


----------



## e~shot

ink


----------



## e~shot

pen

(double post)


----------



## treefork

pal


----------



## e~shot

NTSC


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

television


----------



## e~shot

LG


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sony


----------



## tnflipper52

laptop


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

computor


----------



## DawnEvil

logic


----------



## e~shot

gate


----------



## treefork

fence


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

electric


----------



## treefork

slide


----------



## tnflipper52

Baseball


----------



## treefork

Americana


----------



## e~shot

Mexico


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

poncho


----------



## e~shot

hat


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

slouch


----------



## treefork

lazy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

work


----------



## treefork

job


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

odd


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## DawnEvil

dodge


----------



## Imperial

dealership


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

franchise


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

mail


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## Imperial

cutter


----------



## tnflipper52

sailboat


----------



## e~shot

Yacht


----------



## treefork

Club


----------



## TSM

soda


----------



## tnflipper52

fountain


----------



## Imperial

pump


----------



## orcrender

tire


----------



## treefork

Flat


----------



## orcrender

apartment


----------



## DawnEvil

small


----------



## treefork

World


----------



## e~shot

Globe


----------



## treefork

Trotter


----------



## Imperial

dribbler


----------



## treefork

Slob


----------



## e~shot

turtle


----------



## treefork

Pond


----------



## e~shot

lotus


----------



## treefork

Pose


----------



## tnflipper52

camera


----------



## treefork

picture


----------



## Imperial

illustration


----------



## treefork

diagram


----------



## e~shot

circuit


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## e~shot

Stripboard


----------



## treefork

draft board


----------



## Imperial

cutting board


----------



## e~shot

self healing


----------



## tnflipper52

The Wolverine


----------



## treefork

Red Dawn


----------



## tnflipper52

invasion


----------



## treefork

military


----------



## e~shot

discipline


----------



## treefork

self


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## orcrender

command


----------



## e~shot

center


----------



## treefork

radius


----------



## tnflipper52

perimeter


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## orcrender

rescue


----------



## DawnEvil

help


----------



## tnflipper52

aide


----------



## treefork

teacher


----------



## orcrender

coach


----------



## treefork

football


----------



## orcrender

rugby


----------



## treefork

shirt


----------



## JonM

pocket


----------



## e~shot

coins


----------



## Imperial

tokens


----------



## tnflipper52

bus


----------



## e~shot

ticket


----------



## orcrender

pass


----------



## e~shot

exam


----------



## treefork

anxiety


----------



## orcrender

depression


----------



## tnflipper52

prozac


----------



## treefork

happy pill


----------



## JonM

LSD


----------



## treefork

acid


----------



## e~shot

lemon


----------



## treefork

law


----------



## tnflipper52

John


----------



## e~shot

gamekeeper


----------



## treefork

warden


----------



## DawnEvil

prison


----------



## e~shot

cell


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## tnflipper52

love


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## orcrender

devil


----------



## treefork

death


----------



## tnflipper52

card


----------



## Imperial

I.D.


----------



## treefork

licence


----------



## e~shot

expired


----------



## Imperial

lou reed


----------



## JonM

funny


----------



## treefork

joke


----------



## e~shot

laugh


----------



## Imperial

cry


----------



## tnflipper52

tears


----------



## Hrawk

Patent


----------



## e~shot

sue


----------



## matthiasdaues

Ellen


----------



## treefork

lesbian


----------



## matthiasdaues

rumour


----------



## e~shot

gossip


----------



## treefork

lies


----------



## e~shot

government


----------



## Btoon84

Espionage


----------



## matthiasdaues

Bond


----------



## treefork

glue


----------



## matthiasdaues

bone


----------



## tnflipper52

Handle


----------



## matthiasdaues

Care


----------



## treefork

giver


----------



## tnflipper52

Gracious


----------



## treefork

polite


----------



## matthiasdaues

Refusal


----------



## treefork

form


----------



## tnflipper52

mold


----------



## orcrender

cast


----------



## treefork

steel


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## DawnEvil

pouch


----------



## e~shot

supersure


----------



## treefork

premium


----------



## Imperial

quality


----------



## bullseyeben!

Quantity


----------



## tnflipper52

mass


----------



## e~shot

market


----------



## matthiasdaues

Unfettered


----------



## TSM

release


----------



## e~shot

arrow


----------



## Imperial

head


----------



## treefork

case


----------



## TSM

knife


----------



## DawnEvil

dirk


----------



## treefork

Diggler


----------



## matthiasdaues

Boogey


----------



## treefork

Nights


----------



## TSM

lights


----------



## treefork

northern


----------



## Imperial

hemisphere


----------



## tnflipper52

half


----------



## treefork

divorce


----------



## orcrender

bankrupt


----------



## treefork

ch 11


----------



## Imperial

tome


----------



## JonM

toyou :neener:


----------



## matthiasdaues

dito


----------



## treefork

duplicate


----------



## e~shot

clone


----------



## matthiasdaues

dolly


----------



## TSM

hello


----------



## treefork

bye


----------



## tnflipper52

Skip


----------



## treefork

jump


----------



## SmilingFury

Hop


----------



## Imperial

leap


----------



## SmilingFury

Quantum


----------



## TSM

mechanic


----------



## SmilingFury

Engineer


----------



## tnflipper52

industrial


----------



## orcrender

complex


----------



## SmilingFury

Phobia


----------



## treefork

irrational


----------



## Imperial

pfs.............


----------



## SmilingFury

Cans


----------



## treefork

targets


----------



## e~shot

moving


----------



## tnflipper52

Van


----------



## e~shot

Toyota


----------



## SmilingFury

Yoda


----------



## Imperial

geek


----------



## orcrender

sideshow


----------



## treefork

freak


----------



## Imperial

ruthie


----------



## e~shot

gym


----------



## SmilingFury

Conditioning


----------



## tnflipper52

muscle


----------



## treefork

beach


----------



## orcrender

car


----------



## SmilingFury

Pool


----------



## treefork

Billiard


----------



## tnflipper52

snooker


----------



## SmilingFury

Felt


----------



## treefork

slate


----------



## tnflipper52

agenda


----------



## SmilingFury

Itinerary


----------



## treefork

honey do list


----------



## SmilingFury

Divorce


----------



## tnflipper52

alimony


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## tnflipper52

security


----------



## treefork

blanket


----------



## SmilingFury

Statement


----------



## orcrender

mark


----------



## treefork

skid


----------



## orcrender

lid


----------



## treefork

jar


----------



## tnflipper52

mason


----------



## e~shot

spoons


----------



## treefork

Fork


----------



## e~shot

tree


----------



## treefork

Wood


----------



## Imperial

stiffy


----------



## e~shot

boney


----------



## treefork

Skinny


----------



## DawnEvil

Twiggy


----------



## treefork

slim


----------



## e~shot

tea


----------



## SmilingFury

Time


----------



## e~shot

hourglass


----------



## tnflipper52

figure


----------



## e~shot

physical


----------



## SmilingFury

Exam


----------



## tnflipper52

cram


----------



## SmilingFury

Pack


----------



## Imperial

fist


----------



## SmilingFury

Fury


----------



## Beanflip

furry


----------



## tnflipper52

Sasquatch


----------



## SmilingFury

Kardashian


----------



## treefork

vomit


----------



## SmilingFury

Accurate


----------



## orcrender

precise


----------



## SmilingFury

Pinpoint


----------



## treefork

laser


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Surgury


----------



## treefork

scalpel


----------



## SmilingFury

CLEAR!!!!


----------



## treefork

defibrillator


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Heart


----------



## treefork

soul


----------



## tnflipper52

searching


----------



## treefork

discovery


----------



## SmilingFury

Channel


----------



## tnflipper52

english


----------



## treefork

muffin


----------



## tnflipper52

blueberry


----------



## treefork

antioxidants


----------



## SmilingFury

Pomegranate


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fruit


----------



## orcrender

fresh


----------



## tnflipper52

picked


----------



## treefork

harvest


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Crops


----------



## treefork

farm


----------



## DawnEvil

cows


----------



## tnflipper52

piles


----------



## SmilingFury

Boots


----------



## e~shot

factory


----------



## treefork

worker


----------



## e~shot

union


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Strike


----------



## e~shot

Tear gas


----------



## treefork

defense


----------



## e~shot

self


----------



## treefork

ego


----------



## Imperial

megalomaniac


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Psychotic


----------



## SmilingFury

Mental


----------



## Deano 1

Hospital


----------



## tnflipper52

ER


----------



## SmilingFury

Ambulance


----------



## e~shot

siren


----------



## SmilingFury

Police!


----------



## e~shot

sunglasses


----------



## Deano 1

Sunny


----------



## SmilingFury

Day


----------



## e~shot

hiker


----------



## SmilingFury

Chalice


----------



## e~shot

church


----------



## Deano 1

Bells


----------



## SmilingFury

Tower


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## SmilingFury

Spotter


----------



## e~shot

scope


----------



## SmilingFury

Mouthwash


----------



## e~shot

listerine


----------



## SmilingFury

Germs


----------



## e~shot

Dettol


----------



## SmilingFury

Clean


----------



## treefork

sanitary


----------



## Deano 1

Towel (sorry)


----------



## SmilingFury

Napkin


----------



## Imperial

bib


----------



## treefork

overalls


----------



## tnflipper52

suspenders


----------



## SmilingFury

Belt


----------



## orcrender

loop


----------



## e~shot

knot


----------



## treefork

constrictor


----------



## e~shot

bandset


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## e~shot

forum


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Public


----------



## e~shot

transport


----------



## treefork

deliver


----------



## DawnEvil

slingshot!


----------



## treefork

trick shot


----------



## e~shot

fork hit


----------



## Imperial

broken slingshot


----------



## treefork

newbie


----------



## e~shot

questions


----------



## SmilingFury

...answers.


----------



## e~shot

reply


----------



## treefork

email


----------



## e~shot

inbox


----------



## tnflipper52

Trash bin


----------



## treefork

bills


----------



## e~shot

deadline


----------



## SmilingFury

Assignment


----------



## TSM

complete


----------



## treefork

whole


----------



## tnflipper52

Everything


----------



## e~shot

seized


----------



## SmilingFury

Halted


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## tnflipper52

Turbocharger


----------



## treefork

performance


----------



## e~shot

turbo


----------



## SmilingFury

Diesel


----------



## treefork

cancer


----------



## Imperial

tumor


----------



## treefork

surgery


----------



## tnflipper52

Outpatient


----------



## treefork

care


----------



## SmilingFury

Worry


----------



## treefork

stress


----------



## tnflipper52

free


----------



## treefork

Willy


----------



## SmilingFury

Wonka


----------



## DawnEvil

chocolate


----------



## orcrender

bar


----------



## treefork

drink


----------



## e~shot

ice


----------



## treefork

fishing


----------



## e~shot

lures


----------



## tnflipper52

entices


----------



## SmilingFury

Tempts


----------



## treefork

demon


----------



## SmilingFury

Slayer


----------



## TSM

hunter


----------



## treefork

game


----------



## Imperial

play


----------



## treefork

ground


----------



## tnflipper52

pound


----------



## treefork

submission


----------



## orcrender

choke


----------



## SmilingFury

Primer


----------



## treefork

paint


----------



## SmilingFury

Ball


----------



## treefork

tournament


----------



## e~shot

ECST


----------



## treefork

shoot


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## treefork

holster


----------



## e~shot

concealed


----------



## treefork

weapon


----------



## Imperial

aussie allan (in thailand)


----------



## e~shot

handsome


----------



## SmilingFury

Reward


----------



## TSM

poster


----------



## tnflipper52

Marker


----------



## treefork

permanent


----------



## e~shot

tattoo


----------



## treefork

tramp stamp


----------



## TSM

classy


----------



## treefork

trashy


----------



## tnflipper52

Ho


----------



## SmilingFury

Santa


----------



## treefork

Clause


----------



## tnflipper52

legal


----------



## e~shot

rights


----------



## treefork

privilege


----------



## e~shot

member


----------



## orcrender

offshoot


----------



## treefork

reject


----------



## DawnEvil

eject


----------



## Imperial

impregnate


----------



## tnflipper52

intercourse


----------



## e~shot

penetration


----------



## tnflipper52

conception


----------



## SmilingFury

Contraception


----------



## Imperial

eunuch


----------



## e~shot

Ouch!


----------



## treefork

baby


----------



## e~shot

nappy


----------



## treefork

Sleepy


----------



## SmilingFury

Dreams


----------



## tnflipper52

fantasies


----------



## DawnEvil

match-lighting


----------



## SmilingFury

Cigar


----------



## treefork

store


----------



## e~shot

hardware


----------



## treefork

sofrware


----------



## orcrender

firmware


----------



## SmilingFury

Underwear


----------



## e~shot

elastic


----------



## Imperial

stretch


----------



## SmilingFury

Yawn


----------



## treefork

Boring


----------



## tnflipper52

Baseball


----------



## treefork

Game


----------



## SmilingFury

Rabbits


----------



## orcrender

deer


----------



## treefork

Hunter


----------



## SmilingFury

Deniro!


----------



## tnflipper52

Robert


----------



## SmilingFury

Redford


----------



## treefork

actor


----------



## SmilingFury

Singer


----------



## orcrender

stripper


----------



## treefork

dancer


----------



## tnflipper52

tiny


----------



## treefork

Tots


----------



## orcrender

fries


----------



## e~shot

deep


----------



## treefork

trouble


----------



## DawnEvil

Little China


----------



## MrTriscuit

Plate

EDIT: typo


----------



## e~shot

ceramic


----------



## MrTriscuit

Pot


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## Imperial

sale


----------



## tnflipper52

Black Friday


----------



## e~shot

shopping


----------



## tnflipper52

Christmas


----------



## e~shot

Santa


----------



## SmilingFury

Sleigh


----------



## e~shot

snow


----------



## treefork

winter


----------



## e~shot

jackets


----------



## tnflipper52

straight


----------



## treefork

shooter


----------



## e~shot

pocket


----------



## treefork

predator


----------



## e~shot

hathcock


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## e~shot

Ghillie suit


----------



## SmilingFury

Camo


----------



## treefork

hidden


----------



## orcrender

concealed


----------



## treefork

carry


----------



## orcrender

premit


----------



## treefork

tax


----------



## SmilingFury

Deduction


----------



## treefork

addition


----------



## tnflipper52

subtraction


----------



## orcrender

division


----------



## tnflipper52

sectioned


----------



## treefork

sliced


----------



## SmilingFury

Pie


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## orcrender

diced


----------



## treefork

cubed


----------



## SmilingFury

Squared


----------



## tnflipper52

box


----------



## treefork

black


----------



## e~shot

ebony


----------



## treefork

ivory


----------



## e~shot

comb


----------



## tnflipper52

rooster


----------



## SmilingFury

Henhouse


----------



## e~shot

eggs


----------



## SmilingFury

Fertilize


----------



## treefork

lawn


----------



## SmilingFury

Jockey


----------



## treefork

Disc


----------



## tnflipper52

Frisbee


----------



## treefork

Whammo


----------



## Imperial

pow


----------



## treefork

MIA


----------



## tnflipper52

remembered


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Forgotten


----------



## treefork

Heroes


----------



## tnflipper52

valor


----------



## treefork

Courage


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cowardice. ( a word/action I despise)


----------



## treefork

bravery


----------



## Imperial

man up


----------



## treefork

tuff


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Stuff


----------



## treefork

junk


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Yard


----------



## treefork

bird


----------



## Imperial

word


----------



## treefork

praise


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Glory


----------



## SmilingFury

Hound


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dog


----------



## tnflipper52

chili


----------



## treefork

peppers


----------



## TSM

preppers


----------



## treefork

Apocalypse


----------



## SmilingFury

Now


----------



## tnflipper52

How


----------



## e~shot

it's made


----------



## Imperial

complete


----------



## e~shot

mission


----------



## treefork

impossible


----------



## orcrender

possible


----------



## treefork

believe


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Faith


----------



## Imperial

hope


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hopeless


----------



## SmilingFury

Never


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ever (sorry for fast response, bored at just coming up 5 pm local time)


----------



## SmilingFury

Lasting


----------



## Imperial

eternal


----------



## SmilingFury

Perpetual


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Motion


----------



## treefork

energy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Physics


----------



## SmilingFury

Math


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Equations


----------



## Imperial

variables


----------



## SmilingFury

Potato


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Chips


----------



## tnflipper52

fish


----------



## SmilingFury

Tuna


----------



## TSM

can


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Opener


----------



## treefork

Conversation


----------



## orcrender

icebreaker


----------



## treefork

pick up


----------



## DawnEvil

ammo


----------



## orcrender

dump


----------



## treefork

trash


----------



## SmilingFury

Aardvark


----------



## tnflipper52

ant


----------



## SmilingFury

Picnic


----------



## Imperial

nooner


----------



## TSM

sooner


----------



## SmilingFury

Alligator


----------



## treefork

Basket


----------



## treefork

Basket


----------



## SmilingFury

Basket


----------



## e~shot

eggs


----------



## treefork

bacon


----------



## tnflipper52

Oscar Mayer


----------



## treefork

Wiener


----------



## TSM

dog


----------



## quarterinmynose

Homie


----------



## SmilingFury

clown


----------



## treefork

Bozo


----------



## TSM

Schwinn


----------



## tnflipper52

Bicycle


----------



## treefork

mountain


----------



## tnflipper52

Everest


----------



## treefork

Summit


----------



## TSM

meeting


----------



## SmilingFury

Parlay


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Puppies


----------



## treefork

guns


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Caliber


----------



## e~shot

rounds


----------



## orcrender

squares


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cubes. (rubix)


----------



## e~shot

3D


----------



## orcrender

ovals


----------



## treefork

circle


----------



## e~shot

inner


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

War


----------



## e~shot

tank


----------



## treefork

pressure


----------



## DawnEvil

air


----------



## treefork

plane


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rocket


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hoodllum


----------



## Deano 1

Thug


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Gangster (plastic...put them in the " sun". " under real pressure" and they MELT, like the wimps most are)


----------



## SmilingFury

Sideways


----------



## e~shot

shooting


----------



## tnflipper52

Bull


----------



## e~shot

Red


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sportscar


----------



## treefork

midlife crisis


----------



## SmilingFury

Overcompensation


----------



## orcrender

Younger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Adolescent


----------



## treefork

ego


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Inflated


----------



## treefork

taxes


----------



## DawnEvil

TAXES!!!


----------



## Imperial

obamacare


----------



## treefork

nightmare


----------



## tnflipper52

socialization


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Boredom. (Well often for me at least, being a loner)


----------



## treefork

idleness


----------



## SmilingFury

Waste


----------



## orcrender

rot


----------



## tnflipper52

tooth


----------



## orcrender

decay


----------



## treefork

corrode


----------



## Imperial

degenerate


----------



## treefork

age


----------



## NaturalFork

immoral


----------



## treefork

vulgar


----------



## e~shot

language


----------



## treefork

barrier


----------



## quarterinmynose

concrete


----------



## treefork

foundation


----------



## e~shot

piling


----------



## tnflipper52

on


----------



## Imperial

mount


----------



## SmilingFury

Olympus!!!


----------



## e~shot

camera


----------



## tnflipper52

candid


----------



## treefork

Honest


----------



## Imperial

abe


----------



## tnflipper52

Vigoda


----------



## treefork

Fish


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sea


----------



## Imperial

men


----------



## treefork

stroll


----------



## orcrender

amble


----------



## treefork

gamble


----------



## Deano 1

Win


----------



## treefork

victory


----------



## e~shot

flag


----------



## SmilingFury

Pole


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Colours. (Military unit " flag" from times gone by, but still symbolicly held and used by British and Commonwealth forces)


----------



## tnflipper52

Don't run


----------



## treefork

Glory


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Honour


----------



## treefork

Valor


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Medals


----------



## treefork

recognition


----------



## Imperial

celebrity


----------



## SmilingFury

Fame


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Paperatsi


----------



## SmilingFury

Flashes


----------



## treefork

hot


----------



## e~shot

chilly


----------



## treefork

beans


----------



## quarterinmynose

fart


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Prank


----------



## SmilingFury

Joke


----------



## treefork

laugh


----------



## f00by

cry


----------



## TSM

hurt


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pain


----------



## SmilingFury

Helicopter : )


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bond


----------



## SmilingFury

Ms. Moneypenny


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Tease (hahahahahaha, no joke first word)


----------



## orcrender

flirt


----------



## treefork

arouse


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

behave


----------



## Imperial

never


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Shenanigans


----------



## treefork

nasty


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

diaper


----------



## SmilingFury

Bag


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Old


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Santa


----------



## treefork

gift


----------



## Imperial

prize


----------



## treefork

trophy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dust. ( had too many on shelves collecting dust, so know all too well)


----------



## treefork

explosion


----------



## DawnEvil

mining


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## Clever Moniker

shower


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## Clever Moniker

treefork said:


> rain


Wait TF, you're not going to question how gold and shower go together??? 

Back to word association...

soil


----------



## treefork

dirty


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Work


----------



## e~shot

shop


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mall


----------



## tnflipper52

stores


----------



## e~shot

department


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Beauracrat


----------



## tnflipper52

party line


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Cocaine


----------



## Clever Moniker

sex


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Kinky


----------



## Clever Moniker

latex


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Glove


----------



## Clever Moniker

tuberculosis


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Seriously


----------



## Clever Moniker

prostate?


----------



## treefork

exam


----------



## SmilingFury

Memorize


----------



## Clever Moniker

eidetic


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Smartass


----------



## treefork

cocky


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Rooster


----------



## SmilingFury

#%?!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Clever


----------



## treefork

bleep


----------



## tnflipper52

Blooper


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Malfunction


----------



## tnflipper52

Major


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Penalty


----------



## SmilingFury

Box


----------



## treefork

black


----------



## SmilingFury

Tie


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

knot


----------



## SmilingFury

Fathom


----------



## treefork

deep


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

fried


----------



## Btoon84

Goose


----------



## Clever Moniker

Yummy


----------



## SmilingFury

Tummy


----------



## Clever Moniker

abs


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

yummy


----------



## Imperial

bacon


----------



## Btoon84

Yummy


----------



## treefork

breasts


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mammogram. (But obj the censored possibilities with a word like that at 4.17 am local time)


----------



## tnflipper52

Cancer


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Aquarius. (Yea my own zodiac sign believe in that kind of voodoo NAH)


----------



## TSM

age


----------



## tnflipper52

gracefully


----------



## treefork

humble


----------



## tnflipper52

Q-man


----------



## Clever Moniker

q-tip


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

eargasm


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Org..... The rest likely to be censored


----------



## SmilingFury

Overstating...


----------



## DawnEvil

mum


----------



## Imperial

quiet


----------



## treefork

silence


----------



## orcrender

golden


----------



## e~shot

Colorado


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rockies


----------



## e~shot

baseball


----------



## tnflipper52

umpire


----------



## e~shot

Cricket


----------



## SmilingFury

Chirp


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bird


----------



## Imperial

(first thing that came to mind :rofl: ) if you need a word, my word is -

flip


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Vast


----------



## SmilingFury

Neverending


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Falcor


----------



## SmilingFury

Atreyuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## tnflipper52

Great nothing


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Fantasia


----------



## TSM

fuzzy


----------



## quarterinmynose

warm


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Blanket


----------



## treefork

Bombing


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Photo


----------



## SmilingFury

Video


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Star


----------



## tnflipper52

Rising


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bread


----------



## SmilingFury

Burst


----------



## tnflipper52

Blown


----------



## DawnEvil

save


----------



## treefork

Sun


----------



## SmilingFury

Set


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Match


----------



## SmilingFury

Maker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Craftsmanship


----------



## SmilingFury

Imagination


----------



## Clever Moniker

Dragon


----------



## treefork

Hrawk


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mythical


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Pegasus


----------



## Clever Moniker

Hobbit


----------



## quarterinmynose

shire


----------



## Imperial

parcel


----------



## quarterinmynose

package


----------



## Clever Moniker

crotch


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

idiot


----------



## Imperial

rocket


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

man


----------



## treefork

Woman


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Superior


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Inferior. (Dang could of said PMS but that is not word, and only reason it called that....because Mad Cow was already taken says he as he runs for cover from Mrs. CM)


----------



## orcrender

never


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Gentleman


----------



## orcrender

Lady


----------



## TSM

luck


----------



## treefork

lottery


----------



## e~shot

ticket


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

sales


----------



## SmilingFury

Pitch


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Black


----------



## treefork

Friday


----------



## e~shot

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## SmilingFury

Survivor


----------



## e~shot

whistle


----------



## tnflipper52

wolf


----------



## e~shot

fox


----------



## tnflipper52

stunning


----------



## e~shot

Bob Fionda


----------



## SmilingFury

Artwork


----------



## e~shot

graphic


----------



## SmilingFury

Designer


----------



## Clever Moniker

Interior


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

fiddle


----------



## SmilingFury

Violin


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Orchestra


----------



## treefork

hall


----------



## e~shot

stage


----------



## TSM

lights


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Christmas


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Tree (dang timing )


----------



## e~shot

family


----------



## treefork

mafia


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Godfather


----------



## e~shot

Al Pacino


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Scarface


----------



## treefork

Montana


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Hannah


----------



## e~shot

doll


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## e~shot

wash


----------



## treefork

room


----------



## Clever Moniker

bed


----------



## e~shot

spring


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## e~shot

cut


----------



## Clever Moniker

tape


----------



## treefork

duct


----------



## e~shot

gorilla


----------



## treefork

glue


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

man


----------



## Clever Moniker

superior


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## treefork

strength


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

weakness


----------



## e~shot

shame


----------



## Clever Moniker

penis


----------



## treefork

abuse


----------



## TSM

beat


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## Clever Moniker

dinosaur


----------



## tnflipper52

Fossil


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Museum


----------



## tnflipper52

History


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Channel


----------



## treefork

spirits


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bourbon/whiskey


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Glass


----------



## SmilingFury

Houses


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Monopoly


----------



## TSM

boardwalk


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Sidewalk


----------



## treefork

crack


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Repair


----------



## Imperial

modify


----------



## Clever Moniker

transform


----------



## treefork

grow


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

improve


----------



## tnflipper52

practice


----------



## quarterinmynose

perfect


----------



## treefork

precise


----------



## SmilingFury

Surgical


----------



## Emitto

boobs


----------



## Imperial

yummo


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bahahahaha (that's a word right?)


----------



## tnflipper52

You Betcha


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Awesome


----------



## e~shot

buddy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

friend


----------



## Imperial

benefits


----------



## tnflipper52

both


----------



## e~shot

double


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Entendre


----------



## SmilingFury

Meaning?...


----------



## orcrender

define


----------



## treefork

explain


----------



## e~shot

theory


----------



## JonM

relativity


----------



## treefork

Einstein


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## orcrender

nest


----------



## treefork

egg


----------



## e~shot

shell


----------



## treefork

mortar


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rounds


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Rifle.


----------



## e~shot

stock


----------



## SmilingFury

Market


----------



## e~shot

wall-street


----------



## tnflipper52

journal


----------



## SmilingFury

Diary


----------



## Imperial

secret


----------



## e~shot

Santa


----------



## SmilingFury

Presents


----------



## e~shot

surprise


----------



## quarterinmynose

scare


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mare


----------



## e~shot

dreams


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

State. sorry double post as editing somehow. The second "like" was the one I meant to use.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Like


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## treefork

Push


----------



## tnflipper52

Lip


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Stick


----------



## e~shot

walking


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Party


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

City


----------



## e~shot

pollution


----------



## Imperial

filth


----------



## treefork

disease


----------



## e~shot

cure


----------



## treefork

heal


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Starve


----------



## TSM

binge


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Cringe


----------



## MrTriscuit

Scared


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sorry


----------



## Imperial

why ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

How?


----------



## tnflipper52

Now


----------



## treefork

brown


----------



## Imperial

cow


----------



## SmilingFury

Ridiculous


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hilarious


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Fart


----------



## orcrender

beans


----------



## tnflipper52

odor


----------



## treefork

stank


----------



## DawnEvil

rank


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## treefork

sander


----------



## e~shot

drum


----------



## treefork

stick


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

berries


----------



## treefork

cherry


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Blossom.


----------



## treefork

gin


----------



## orcrender

rummy


----------



## treefork

alcoholic


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Beverage


----------



## treefork

cart


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Item


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Checkout


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Counter


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pace


----------



## quarterinmynose

maker


----------



## tnflipper52

creator


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## SmilingFury

Zeus


----------



## tnflipper52

Hercules


----------



## treefork

Strength


----------



## SmilingFury

Courage


----------



## treefork

soldier


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Grunt. (Government reject unfit for normal training equals GRUNT)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Poge (person when is not a grunt because there a wuss) or admin lol


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Sissy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Slouch


----------



## treefork

slug


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Snail


----------



## Imperial

ammo


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Slammo


----------



## SmilingFury

Whammo


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Kablammo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Kracatowa.(not sure if the spelling correct, but the island that a volcano blew off the planet in the late 1800's)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Lava


----------



## e~shot

Java


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Joe


----------



## orcrender

guava


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Top


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bottom


----------



## e~shot

rock


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Pantyhose lol


----------



## treefork

legs


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Buns


----------



## e~shot

Glazing


----------



## treefork

donuts


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sprinkles


----------



## treefork

icing


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sugar


----------



## treefork

sweet


----------



## orcrender

honey


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Tea


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Warm


----------



## treefork

heart


----------



## SmilingFury

Attack


----------



## e~shot

spam


----------



## tnflipper52

junk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Crap


----------



## Clever Moniker

bin


----------



## e~shot

recycle


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Can


----------



## Clever Moniker

Coke


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Weed


----------



## Clever Moniker

Love


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Abuse


----------



## e~shot

zing


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ping


----------



## tnflipper52

ricochet


----------



## treefork

rabbit


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Slingshot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Joy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Happiness


----------



## tnflipper52

bullseye


----------



## treefork

accuracy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Pinpoint


----------



## SmilingFury

Needlepoint


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Eagle


----------



## tnflipper52

golden


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

goose


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Egg


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Scramble


----------



## treefork

deploy


----------



## tnflipper52

embark


----------



## treefork

mission


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Recon


----------



## treefork

intelligence


----------



## tnflipper52

artificial


----------



## treefork

turf


----------



## SmilingFury

Wars


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Foreign


----------



## treefork

affairs


----------



## tnflipper52

divorce


----------



## treefork

lawyer


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Crook


----------



## treefork

politician


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jail


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Fish


----------



## orcrender

lure


----------



## Imperial

tease


----------



## tnflipper52

hair


----------



## treefork

piece


----------



## Imperial

peace


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Harmony


----------



## TSM

dissonance


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

dispute


----------



## treefork

resolution


----------



## Imperial

negotiation


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

discussion


----------



## Imperial

arbitration


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

moderator


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

SSF


----------



## treefork

opinions


----------



## TSM

personal


----------



## treefork

private


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Sector


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Explosive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gastrointestinal disruptions


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Diarrhea


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

liquid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plasma


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Blood


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Chromosomes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alleles


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Heterozygous


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eukaryotes


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Prokaryotes


----------



## Imperial

coyotes


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Jackal


----------



## treefork

wolf


----------



## DawnEvil

dog


----------



## orcrender

breath


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gasp


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Choke


----------



## treefork

swallow !


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

ideally


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...thanks...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Gratitude


----------



## quarterinmynose

appreciation


----------



## Imperial

fanboi


----------



## treefork

fanboy


----------



## Lug

Fun Toy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Audi


----------



## e~shot

fake


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

plastic


----------



## SmilingFury

Wrap


----------



## e~shot

polymorph


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shrink wrap


----------



## SmilingFury

Winterizing: (


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Depression


----------



## SmilingFury

Divot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Golf


----------



## TSM

walk


----------



## tnflipper52

Shoes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tread


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

On


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Timothy Leary


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Beatles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scarabs


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

egypt


----------



## TSM

cats


----------



## tnflipper52

Mummy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Daddy


----------



## tnflipper52

long legs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hourglass


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Figure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Six


----------



## treefork

nine


----------



## tnflipper52

lives


----------



## treefork

cat


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dog


----------



## tnflipper52

soldier


----------



## e~shot

army


----------



## Imperial

minions


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Despicable


----------



## Imperial

me


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Introversion


----------



## tnflipper52

hermit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disheveled


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Unkept


----------



## treefork

ghetto


----------



## Imperial

booty


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

-licious


----------



## treefork

bodacious


----------



## f00by

credulous


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Incredulous


----------



## f00by

repetition


----------



## tnflipper52

Practice


----------



## treefork

perfection


----------



## f00by

unobtainable


----------



## tnflipper52

Excellence


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Exceptional


----------



## treefork

unique


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bespoke


----------



## f00by

invoke


----------



## treefork

provoke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Titilate


----------



## f00by

not touching that with a 10ft pole 

Aggravate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...with a 10' pole, you'd be the star of the show...

Antagonize


----------



## Emitto

Boobs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Distraction


----------



## tnflipper52

main attraction


----------



## Emitto

center stage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pole position


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

sideshow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bob


----------



## combowslingguy 1

600 PAGES +


----------



## combowslingguy 1

830 +


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...over 9000


----------



## combowslingguy 1

16586 REPLIES


----------



## Individual

Lots of replies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Back pages


----------



## f00by

tangent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cosine


----------



## Imperial

:angry: math


----------



## orcrender

logic


----------



## tnflipper52

Spock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fleet


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Starship


----------



## tnflipper52

warp drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Decanter


----------



## f00by

Wine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steak


----------



## Sherman

calamari


----------



## Tentacle Toast

....ouch


----------



## treefork

baby


----------



## Imperial

doll


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## orcrender

pride


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mane


----------



## tnflipper52

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glue


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Beer!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

PlayStation


----------



## orcrender

bordello


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crypt


----------



## orcrender

Kicker


----------



## orcrender

six


----------



## Imperial

shooter


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Revolver


----------



## Sherman

beatles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dung


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Mushrooms


----------



## treefork

hallucinations


----------



## Btoon84

Psilocybin


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Wow


----------



## Sherman

maui wowie


----------



## treefork

Holy Cow !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hinduism


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Gods


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deicide


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Procrasrinate


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

delay


----------



## treefork

brake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dance


----------



## orcrender

fever


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pitch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lunacy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Sanitorium


----------



## Sherman

cuckoo's nest


----------



## treefork

Nurse Ratchet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dr. Pepper


----------



## treefork

Coke


----------



## Imperial

scarface


----------



## treefork

Columbia


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Delicious


----------



## e~shot

goose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grouse


----------



## treefork

mouse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Click


----------



## treefork

clique


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Group


----------



## e~shot

circle


----------



## Imperial

jerk


----------



## tnflipper52

middle


----------



## e~shot

east


----------



## tnflipper52

mess


----------



## e~shot

room


----------



## DawnEvil

house


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dwelling


----------



## treefork

crib


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bassinet


----------



## TSM

storage


----------



## tnflipper52

closet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skeletons


----------



## tnflipper52

death


----------



## matthiasdaues

Zombies


----------



## treefork

fantasy


----------



## matthiasdaues

Flight


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## TSM

prize


----------



## Imperial

survive


----------



## TSM

live


----------



## treefork

healthy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hummus


----------



## treefork

pita


----------



## matthiasdaues

pizza


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shwarma


----------



## matthiasdaues

Döner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Organ


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Liver


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spiked


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

spike


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stake


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Steak


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Port


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

BOOZE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escape


----------



## combowslingguy 1

BUILD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evolve


----------



## f00by

revolve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oscillate


----------



## tnflipper52

spectroscope


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spintherascope


----------



## Imperial

vaseline


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tissues


----------



## tnflipper52

Puff's


----------



## quarterinmynose

pass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bogart


----------



## orcrender

joint


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Commission


----------



## orcrender

hire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Invest


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Silver


----------



## quarterinmynose

gold!


----------



## matthiasdaues

Planters'


----------



## matthiasdaues

Diamond...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ice


----------



## e~shot

snow


----------



## Imperial

dandruff


----------



## e~shot

shampoo


----------



## treefork

rinse


----------



## Sherman

rain


----------



## quarterinmynose

Madonna


----------



## treefork

rich


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truffle


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mousse


----------



## treefork

Moose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pumpkins


----------



## treefork

Halloween


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Party


----------



## f00by

1999


----------



## tnflipper52

milenial


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Y2K


----------



## quarterinmynose

basketball


----------



## e~shot

net


----------



## quarterinmynose

fish


----------



## treefork

smell


----------



## matthiasdaues

Nose


----------



## treefork

bleed


----------



## matthiasdaues

Staunch


----------



## f00by

Tourniquet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Occlusion


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Blockage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tetris


----------



## orcrender

gems


----------



## matthiasdaues

Game


----------



## treefork

hunt


----------



## orcrender

club


----------



## treefork

member


----------



## DawnEvil

slingshot


----------



## quarterinmynose

fun!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vacation


----------



## f00by

Holiday


----------



## treefork

plans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blueprints


----------



## matthiasdaues

Admission


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tickets


----------



## tnflipper52

speeding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evading


----------



## tnflipper52

misleading


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elected Officials


----------



## tnflipper52

Coyote scatt


----------



## treefork

scum


----------



## f00by

Nerf herder


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Goosefrabbah


----------



## tnflipper52

anger management


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pills


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

poppin


----------



## tnflipper52

corn


----------



## orcrender

stalks


----------



## treefork

tracks


----------



## f00by

Hunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

October


----------



## treefork

fest


----------



## orcrender

carnival


----------



## treefork

ride


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## treefork

sense


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sensibility


----------



## treefork

smarts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hurts


----------



## tnflipper52

feelings


----------



## e~shot

emotions


----------



## tnflipper52

fleeting


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bypassing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Circumventing


----------



## treefork

authority


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pigs


----------



## tnflipper52

fly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

High


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

falutin


----------



## tnflipper52

egotistical


----------



## treefork

delusional


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Maniacal


----------



## treefork

bipolar


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

North Pole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fjords


----------



## treefork

expedition


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quark


----------



## tnflipper52

protons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neutrino


----------



## orcrender

electron


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Microscope


----------



## tnflipper52

bacteria


----------



## orcrender

cheese


----------



## tnflipper52

swiss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Horology


----------



## orcrender

timely


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Entrance


----------



## orcrender

escape


----------



## tnflipper52

velocity


----------



## treefork

power


----------



## B.P.R

Horse


----------



## e~shot

saddle


----------



## orcrender

horse


----------



## e~shot

shoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fly


----------



## orcrender

zipper


----------



## DawnEvil

paracord bracelet


----------



## treefork

survival


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Mode


----------



## treefork

state


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

America


----------



## Imperial

[email protected]&k yeah !


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Patriotic


----------



## Imperial

sentinel


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Spartan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molon Labe


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Persian


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Arabic


----------



## e~shot

language


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Universal


----------



## TSM

empire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wall street


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Stock


----------



## treefork

Bond


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leather


----------



## TSM

lace


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

lady


----------



## e~shot

handbag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hours wasted at the mall


----------



## TSM

arcade


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Where?!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Obsolete


----------



## f00by

Antique


----------



## TSM

dusty


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Old


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LIES!


----------



## treefork

politics


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Purgery (what many Police/people under oath sometimes say) entered a tad late but stays the same, political promises equal Purgery


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The 5th


----------



## TSM

remember (remember the 5th of November, the gunpowder, treason and plot)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

V (...do you b/?)


----------



## f00by

(Johnny) Five


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Robot


----------



## TSM

skynet


----------



## f00by

armageddon


----------



## treefork

exodus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extinction


----------



## Imperial

nevermore


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Edgar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grieg


----------



## TSM

industrial


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

revolution


----------



## DawnEvil

Washington


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Overthrow


----------



## B.P.R

Government


----------



## treefork

taxes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Many


----------



## orcrender

few


----------



## f00by

extinct


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extant


----------



## Imperial

darwinism


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Evolution


----------



## treefork

ape


----------



## Imperial

shet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fling


----------



## tnflipper52

frisbee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hippy


----------



## B.P.R

Flowers


----------



## tnflipper52

Love vans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inconvenient stains


----------



## tnflipper52

runoff


----------



## TSM

soil


----------



## f00by

garden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rock


----------



## TSM

metal \m/


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mecha


----------



## TSM

manga


----------



## f00by

anime


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hentai


----------



## TSM

tentacle


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Innumerable


----------



## orcrender

workers


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Communist


----------



## orcrender

socialist


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

NAZI


----------



## tnflipper52

goons


----------



## TSM

ghouls


----------



## tnflipper52

freakish


----------



## treefork

accident


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Tragic


----------



## e~shot

death


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Life


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## treefork

clock


----------



## e~shot

tick


----------



## treefork

tock


----------



## e~shot

sound


----------



## treefork

barrier


----------



## orcrender

fence


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gate


----------



## treefork

keeper


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Zoo


----------



## treefork

lion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Battery


----------



## Imperial

eveready 9


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yohimbe (with a 6)


----------



## treefork

zombie


----------



## TSM

head shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

TBI


----------



## TSM

gooey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Butterscotch


----------



## treefork

fudge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Maple


----------



## tnflipper52

sugar


----------



## TSM

coffee


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Heavenly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Climax


----------



## orcrender

finish


----------



## treefork

complete


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sleep


----------



## e~shot

pillow


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bed


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## e~shot

lady


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Woman


----------



## e~shot

scarf


----------



## f00by

Hat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trick


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Treat


----------



## e~shot

guest


----------



## treefork

Pass


----------



## TSM

fast


----------



## treefork

Furios


----------



## e~shot

Porsche


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cramped


----------



## treefork

Bloated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moody


----------



## treefork

Menstrual


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delirium


----------



## treefork

Tremor


----------



## TSM

kevin bacon


----------



## treefork

Plan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Elevation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hypoxia


----------



## treefork

Oxygen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rollerblading


----------



## treefork

Beach


----------



## f00by

sand


----------



## treefork

Bag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grab


----------



## TSM

run


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hide


----------



## orcrender

vanish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peek-a-boo


----------



## orcrender

kayak


----------



## quarterinmynose

yak......


----------



## treefork

attack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ambush


----------



## treefork

defeat


----------



## e~shot

enemies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adversaries


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Opponents


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marks


----------



## treefork

eraser


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flub


----------



## orcrender

flubber


----------



## treefork

blubber


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrimshaw


----------



## treefork

whale


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Greenpeace


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fringe


----------



## DawnEvil

lunatic


----------



## TSM

moonscape


----------



## e~shot

full-moon


----------



## TSM

howler


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lunatic


----------



## treefork

crazy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deranged


----------



## treefork

psychotic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Prison


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fast


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lunch


----------



## DawnEvil

pizza


----------



## treefork

slice


----------



## Sherman

caddy shack


----------



## treefork

gopher


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rodent


----------



## treefork

control


----------



## Imperial

train


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Off


----------



## orcrender

office


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Visit


----------



## orcrender

view


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Room


----------



## e~shot

bed


----------



## tnflipper52

posts


----------



## treefork

threads


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Embroidery


----------



## e~shot

needlework


----------



## treefork

acupuncture lol


----------



## e~shot

Chinese


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Asian


----------



## e~shot

continent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tectonics


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Plates


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dinner


----------



## treefork

serve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Duty


----------



## treefork

honor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Medal


----------



## treefork

ribbon


----------



## orcrender

blue


----------



## treefork

Skeen


----------



## orcrender

marksman


----------



## Imperial

bill hays


----------



## e~shot

card cutter


----------



## treefork

match lighter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arsonist


----------



## treefork

loner


----------



## orcrender

social


----------



## Imperial

friendly


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Needy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Destitute


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hobo


----------



## tnflipper52

vagabond


----------



## e~shot

katana


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Samurai


----------



## tnflipper52

Bushido


----------



## e~shot

Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## treefork

Master


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slave


----------



## treefork

labor


----------



## Imperial

birth


----------



## treefork

delivery


----------



## orcrender

truck


----------



## Imperial

bed


----------



## treefork

post


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Office


----------



## treefork

secretary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Overtime"


----------



## treefork

pay


----------



## B.P.R

Pound


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stripper


----------



## treefork

pole


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dancer


----------



## Imperial

private


----------



## e~shot

hidden


----------



## TSM

secret


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Official


----------



## treefork

corrupt


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Police


----------



## e~shot

Sunglass


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

RayBan


----------



## treefork

aviator


----------



## Imperial

icarus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cumulonimbus


----------



## TSM

flying


----------



## B.P.R

RAF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Full


----------



## treefork

empty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Void


----------



## B.P.R

Space


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

The Final Frontier


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chasm


----------



## orcrender

pit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pendulum


----------



## treefork

metronome


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steinway


----------



## TSM

ivory


----------



## orcrender

keys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bump


----------



## treefork

lock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pick


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Nose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Powder


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Talcen or talken not sure of the spelling


----------



## treefork

chalk


----------



## Imperial

cocaine


----------



## e~shot

addiction


----------



## treefork

slingshots


----------



## e~shot

ammo


----------



## treefork

marbles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Lead


----------



## orcrender

sled


----------



## treefork

snow


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cold .......never in Thailand yea


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Skateing


----------



## Imperial

bladeing


----------



## treefork

sledding


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

tobogganing


----------



## treefork

chute


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

ladder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rope in gym class


----------



## TSM

sweaty


----------



## orcrender

stink


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Odour


----------



## treefork

skunk


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Chafing


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## e~shot

worm


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Trip. As in trip over


----------



## treefork

acid


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Junkie. (Treated enough for OD's, still hate them all)


----------



## Imperial

addict


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enthusiast


----------



## tnflipper52

fanatical


----------



## Imperial

psychotic


----------



## treefork

nuts


----------



## e~shot

cashew


----------



## DawnEvil

walnuts


----------



## e~shot

brain


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

freeze


----------



## treefork

Frame


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Hipster


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Jeans


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Blue


----------



## treefork

balls


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

cheeky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Voluptuous


----------



## treefork

Figure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Assume


----------



## TSM

postulate


----------



## treefork

Analyze


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Examine


----------



## Imperial

investigate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stonewall


----------



## TSM

squeal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snitch


----------



## treefork

Pig


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Armed tax collector


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Robin hood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bob Lee


----------



## treefork

Arrow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head (giggity-giggity)


----------



## treefork

Case


----------



## Tentacle Toast

File


----------



## Imperial

knife


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellow


----------



## treefork

Submarine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nuclear


----------



## treefork

Power


----------



## tnflipper52

ranger


----------



## treefork

Slingshot


----------



## tnflipper52

briefs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mission


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Impossible


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Nothing


----------



## treefork

Void


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Urine


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Feces


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evacuation


----------



## TSM

vacation


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Epidemic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vaccination


----------



## TSM

monkeys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aids


----------



## tnflipper52

hearing


----------



## e~shot

protection


----------



## DawnEvil

fork-hit


----------



## e~shot

return to sender


----------



## treefork

mistake


----------



## Imperial

one night stands


----------



## treefork

booty call


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neighborly neighbor


----------



## tnflipper52

urban cowboy


----------



## treefork

geek


----------



## e~shot

whiz


----------



## quarterinmynose

leak


----------



## e~shot

roof


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## e~shot

back


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## orcrender

plain


----------



## treefork

stock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barrel


----------



## treefork

monkeys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ebola


----------



## treefork

weapon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extinction


----------



## B.P.R

Gone


----------



## treefork

fishing


----------



## TSM

wishing


----------



## treefork

well


----------



## DawnEvil

deep


----------



## orcrender

subject


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Object


----------



## e~shot

goal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paprika


----------



## e~shot

chili powder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kidney beans


----------



## Imperial

refried beans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bourbon baked beans


----------



## treefork

franks and beans ! lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frijoles


----------



## treefork

holy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wholly


----------



## TSM

hairy


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bald (God only made so many perfect heads, the rest he covered in hair....grin)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Better


----------



## orcrender

worse


----------



## DawnEvil

better


----------



## Imperial

best


----------



## treefork

dressed


----------



## e~shot

brand


----------



## Imperial

X


----------



## e~shot

XX


----------



## treefork

twenty


----------



## orcrender

mule


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Government


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Redtape


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jalopy


----------



## orcrender

casket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tomb


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pyramid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stargate


----------



## tnflipper52

wormhole


----------



## orcrender

apple


----------



## treefork

pie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Squared


----------



## Imperial

cornered


----------



## treefork

trapped


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Cage


----------



## tnflipper52

nicolas


----------



## orcrender

tsar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bomba


----------



## e~shot

Bombay


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sapphire


----------



## e~shot

blue


----------



## Imperial

christmas


----------



## e~shot

Santa


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Clauss ( spelling not certain)


----------



## treefork

Chimney


----------



## tnflipper52

creosote


----------



## treefork

hazard


----------



## tnflipper52

Dukes


----------



## orcrender

Counts


----------



## treefork

Dracula


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orchid


----------



## treefork

spider


----------



## orcrender

webs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Syndactyly


----------



## treefork

soap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bubbles


----------



## orcrender

soda


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fountain


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Water


----------



## V-alan-tine

Carrier


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mail


----------



## tnflipper52

chain


----------



## treefork

gang


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Youth


----------



## treefork

center


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Middle


----------



## treefork

school


----------



## e~shot

classroom


----------



## treefork

teacher


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Pet


----------



## Imperial

pat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Love


----------



## Imperial

entrapment


----------



## TSM

snare


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Trap


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Rabbit


----------



## tnflipper52

wabbit


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Bugs. (Asin bunny)


----------



## TSM

Daffy


----------



## treefork

duck


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

cackle


----------



## TSM

wart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Genital


----------



## treefork

junk


----------



## TSM

trunk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Victem


----------



## JonM

purpletraitor :rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Innocent bystander


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Witness


----------



## treefork

protection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Racket


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## TSM

court


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Contempt


----------



## treefork

purger


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Lie


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Politicians


----------



## orcrender

fakes


----------



## TSM

phonies


----------



## orcrender

counterfeit


----------



## treefork

bills


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Beyonce


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Singer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sew


----------



## treefork

reap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spoils


----------



## treefork

stale


----------



## Imperial

croutons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marmalade


----------



## e~shot

jar


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Jam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intercept


----------



## tnflipper52

confront


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Conflict


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Resolution


----------



## e~shot

pixel


----------



## tnflipper52

Disney


----------



## e~shot

Micky


----------



## TSM

ears


----------



## e~shot

sound


----------



## tnflipper52

explosion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitromethane


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bomb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pipe


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Mario


----------



## tnflipper52

super


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imposed


----------



## tnflipper52

unwanted


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Herpes


----------



## treefork

Disease


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quarantine


----------



## treefork

Epidemic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pandemic


----------



## TSM

pandemonium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Riot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Looting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

April 26th 1992


----------



## tnflipper52

beatdown


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clubs


----------



## canoe

Golf


----------



## tnflipper52

Frustration


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drinking heavily prior to intimate relations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...can that be summed up in a word?


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Impotence?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Temporary, but you can see the frustration...I'll go with it...

"Force feeding"


----------



## tnflipper52

cialis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Priaprism


----------



## tnflipper52

ouch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Understatement


----------



## orcrender

simple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mind


----------



## orcrender

reader


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Psychic


----------



## treefork

Scam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tuition


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

loan


----------



## e~shot

bank


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

farce


----------



## treefork

Delta


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Goodram


----------



## treefork

Dodge Ram


----------



## Imperial

durango


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Jeep


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Invincibility


----------



## DawnEvil

illusion


----------



## e~shot

trick


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Magician


----------



## e~shot

street


----------



## tnflipper52

thug


----------



## e~shot

brass knuckles


----------



## treefork

slung shot


----------



## tnflipper52

slap jack


----------



## treefork

bat


----------



## tnflipper52

Broklyn


----------



## treefork

slugger


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Hulk


----------



## treefork

angry


----------



## TSM

battle

(treefork, you missed a golden opportunity for Hulk - smash. {shakes head in disappointment})


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

SMASH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pulp


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Fiction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

ENGLISH!


----------



## treefork

language


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Universal


----------



## TSM

pictures


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evidence


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Forensics


----------



## tnflipper52

lab


----------



## JonM

yellow


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

sample


----------



## TSM

small


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

fries


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Freedom (LoL)


----------



## treefork

Brave Heart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Horsies


----------



## orcrender

silkie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lingerie


----------



## orcrender

boxer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gloves


----------



## orcrender

welding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sparks


----------



## TSM

fireworks


----------



## treefork

Independence Day


----------



## tnflipper52

freedom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fries...


----------



## e~shot

ketchup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Packet


----------



## Imperial

parcel


----------



## treefork

post


----------



## e~shot

office


----------



## Imperial

party


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Damages


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Litigation


----------



## tnflipper52

compromises


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

POLITICIANS


----------



## e~shot

actors


----------



## treefork

phonies


----------



## TSM

pony


----------



## treefork

clamp


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

nipple


----------



## TSM

bottle


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

baby


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

bee


----------



## treefork

sting


----------



## TSM

hobbit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Troll


----------



## treefork

internet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cancer (yes, I'm aware of the irony)


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Tumor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mass


----------



## tnflipper52

effect


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

special


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Affect


----------



## tnflipper52

impression


----------



## treefork

first


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Correct


----------



## TSM

exact


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Precise


----------



## tnflipper52

calibration


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Honing


----------



## TSM

sharp


----------



## treefork

knife


----------



## orcrender

fighter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pilot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Sitcom


----------



## e~shot

pen


----------



## treefork

pal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drum


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## treefork

fighting


----------



## e~shot

machine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Learning


----------



## treefork

curve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hourglass


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Figure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eight


----------



## treefork

enough


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plenty


----------



## Beanflip

handful


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Desert Eagle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Automatic


----------



## tnflipper52

Steyr AUG


----------



## e~shot

Bullpup


----------



## tnflipper52

assault


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Skirmish


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Rugby


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burn cream


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Lakota


----------



## treefork

pharmacy


----------



## tnflipper52

prescription


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

medicine


----------



## treefork

cabinet


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

carpenter


----------



## treefork

ant


----------



## tnflipper52

fire


----------



## Imperial

rain


----------



## treefork

purple


----------



## tnflipper52

Deep


----------



## treefork

thought


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

brain


----------



## TSM

mush


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acorn squash with a lil' butter & maple syrup.

I dunno, can that be summed up in on word? LoL


----------



## TSM

yummy?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrumptious...


----------



## treefork

delicious


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Exquisite


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Perfection


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

nightmare


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reality


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Bites


----------



## tnflipper52

back


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Muscles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adenosine Triphosphate


----------



## orcrender

energy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Exhaustion


----------



## orcrender

fatigue


----------



## TSM

malaise


----------



## orcrender

uneasiness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anxiety


----------



## treefork

stress


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Test


----------



## treefork

tickle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rib


----------



## treefork

Adam


----------



## DawnEvil

Eve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dawn


----------



## treefork

dusk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Twilight


----------



## treefork

shift


----------



## orcrender

rotate


----------



## treefork

stock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Store


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Groceries


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Refrigerators


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## tnflipper52

lodestone


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Gemstone


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fire


----------



## tnflipper52

tower


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airplane


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rolling


----------



## treefork

stones


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sticks


----------



## treefork

bones


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Canaliculas


----------



## tnflipper52

canals


----------



## treefork

transport


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Estuaries


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Smarty pants


----------



## orcrender

sesquipedalian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Allan Greenspan


----------



## tnflipper52

boring college professor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

$47k/semester


----------



## tnflipper52

that you?


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Query


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mine


----------



## orcrender

shaft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uh,....crevice...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Elevator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Claustrophobia


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Fear


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Motivation


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Momentum


----------



## orcrender

friction


----------



## treefork

heat


----------



## tnflipper52

exchange


----------



## treefork

currency


----------



## tnflipper52

tender


----------



## treefork

moist


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

succulent


----------



## DawnEvil

plants


----------



## e~shot

seed


----------



## treefork

growth


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Prosper


----------



## tnflipper52

fortunate


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

blessed


----------



## treefork

Grateful


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Dead


----------



## tnflipper52

weight


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Wheels


----------



## Imperial

hot


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

tamale


----------



## tnflipper52

burrito


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mexican


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Siesta


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## e~shot

wet


----------



## treefork

wild


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

West


----------



## treefork

side


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Story


----------



## treefork

book


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fantacy


----------



## Imperial

girl


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bat shit crazy


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sputnik


----------



## orcrender

voyager


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mariner


----------



## treefork

outboard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Motor


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paddle


----------



## treefork

creek


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Squeak


----------



## treefork

oil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"peacekeeping missions"


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strife


----------



## tnflipper52

quarrel

l


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Altercation


----------



## treefork

mankind


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Navigator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flight


----------



## orcrender

fight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spar


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

joust


----------



## tnflipper52

jest


----------



## treefork

best


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fairest


----------



## orcrender

beastly


----------



## Imperial

manimal


----------



## treefork

transform


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Metamorphosis


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Grub ( to butterfly type)


----------



## treefork

Cacoon


----------



## TSM

elderly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Expiration


----------



## TSM

milk


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porterhouse


----------



## treefork

T-bone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pavlov


----------



## TSM

psychobabble


----------



## treefork

tongue's


----------



## TSM

pentecost


----------



## orcrender

rollers


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Derby


----------



## treefork

skate


----------



## Imperial

ice


----------



## treefork

age


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Eons


----------



## Imperial

ago


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eggplant


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Stew


----------



## TSM

potatoes


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Chips


----------



## tnflipper52

poker


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

face


----------



## tnflipper52

save


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

cash


----------



## TSM

stash


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

drugs


----------



## Imperial

mood candy


----------



## treefork

coke


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cola


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Poison


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hemlock


----------



## treefork

nite shade


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Convolvolus


----------



## orcrender

caterpillar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diesel


----------



## tnflipper52

Van


----------



## treefork

cruise


----------



## orcrender

control


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Uncontrolable


----------



## Imperial

addiction


----------



## orcrender

sickness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plowed


----------



## tnflipper52

acres


----------



## e~shot

land


----------



## treefork

Baron


----------



## tnflipper52

nobility


----------



## treefork

Evil


----------



## orcrender

genius


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eccentricity


----------



## orcrender

strange


----------



## treefork

brew


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Home


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Racism


----------



## treefork

watermelon


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fruit


----------



## orcrender

cake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellow


----------



## e~shot

jackfruit


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Kiwifruit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pacman


----------



## treefork

ancient


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Values


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Honour


----------



## treefork

Valor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Noble


----------



## treefork

Royal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

With cheese


----------



## treefork

Big Mac


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toxic Megacolon


----------



## TSM

cleanse


----------



## treefork

Baptize


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Submerge


----------



## treefork

dive


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Plummet


----------



## treefork

economy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## TSM

heavy


----------



## treefork

brother


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Monk


----------



## treefork

OCD


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trichotillomania


----------



## TSM

bezoar


----------



## matthiasdaues

Hairball


----------



## treefork

cat


----------



## orcrender

scratch


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Itch


----------



## treefork

jock


----------



## orcrender

strap


----------



## treefork

armed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dangerous


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Law enforcement


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Corruption


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Authority


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Politicians


----------



## Imperial

lawyers


----------



## e~shot

liars


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dishonourable


----------



## matthiasdaues

Scumbag


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Common


----------



## TSM

law


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Civilization


----------



## TSM

progress


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Effort


----------



## Imperial

try


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## TSM

winning


----------



## treefork

zone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red


----------



## B.P.R

Blood


----------



## orcrender

pool


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Water (slide or not)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fluid


----------



## treefork

bolus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sustenance


----------



## treefork

food


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drink


----------



## treefork

drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gumption


----------



## orcrender

will


----------



## Fightinggoat

Exercise


----------



## treefork

gym


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Health


----------



## e~shot

wealth


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

poverty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Destitution


----------



## tnflipper52

deprivation


----------



## Fightinggoat

Survival


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Me....sorry wrong word, try ........... "fittest"


----------



## treefork

Grander


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delusions


----------



## orcrender

vapor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Recovery


----------



## orcrender

disk


----------



## treefork

spinal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tap


----------



## tnflipper52

shoulder


----------



## Fightinggoat

"Change"


----------



## treefork

Obama lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"LoL" summed it up nicely there, Treefork..


----------



## treefork

branch


----------



## tnflipper52

Davidian


----------



## treefork

ATF


----------



## Fightinggoat

Transmission


----------



## treefork

manual


----------



## orcrender

arms


----------



## treefork

munitions


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cache


----------



## treefork

buried


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Dead


----------



## treefork

Grateful


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Volkswagen


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pester


----------



## treefork

child


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Care


----------



## treefork

day


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diurnal


----------



## Fightinggoat

Thankful


----------



## treefork

appreciate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Treasure


----------



## treefork

chest


----------



## Fightinggoat

Arm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prepare


----------



## Imperial

plan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Prior ..... As in prior preparation, an planning prevents (censored ) poor performance


----------



## matthiasdaues

Abbott


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laboratories


----------



## TSM

experiment


----------



## treefork

science


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Key


----------



## treefork

quantum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perplexing


----------



## Individual

Confusion


----------



## Fightinggoat

Enigma


----------



## Individual

Ice Cream


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truck


----------



## Individual

Wheels


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cogs


----------



## Fightinggoat

Gears


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grind


----------



## Fightinggoat

Beef


----------



## tnflipper52

Jerky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Satisfying


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tranquility


----------



## Fightinggoat

Serinity


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Life


----------



## tnflipper52

Changes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mutations


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Zombies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Green


----------



## Individual

Fresh


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Impudent


----------



## Individual

Treason


----------



## treefork

targets


----------



## orcrender

spinning


----------



## Individual

Record


----------



## treefork

matches


----------



## Individual

PocketPredator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pouch prey


----------



## Fightinggoat

Kangaroo


----------



## treefork

aussie


----------



## orcrender

outback


----------



## treefork

steak house


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## treefork

tape


----------



## DawnEvil

packages


----------



## treefork

deliver


----------



## Imperial

milk


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## Imperial

GIMMEE ! ! !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Free


----------



## Tentacle Toast

But,...


----------



## treefork

butt


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

dreams


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Wet


----------



## treefork

ready


----------



## TSM

rough


----------



## Tentacle Toast

French tickler


----------



## TSM

Oh la la


----------



## treefork

menajahtwa


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safe word


----------



## TSM

meningitis

(posted at the same time, safe word does not make me think of meningitis. Just sayin')


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oligodendrocytes

(I hear ya...I don't usually think about possible infections until everyone has left, either...)


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Filthy


----------



## TSM

soiled


----------



## treefork

reputation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Golden


----------



## treefork

goose


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Yummy


----------



## treefork

tummy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Mummy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Parched


----------



## treefork

thirsty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Desperate


----------



## treefork

pathetic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weak


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## orcrender

roaster


----------



## treefork

oven


----------



## orcrender

kiln


----------



## treefork

dried


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dehydrated


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Food


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Libations


----------



## treefork

vibrations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

String


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Cordage


----------



## e~shot

rope


----------



## treefork

Rescue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

G-shock


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

G-String


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ankles


----------



## JonM

earlobes


----------



## Lug

Detached


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aloof


----------



## treefork

disassociated


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Psychiatric


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Psychotropic


----------



## treefork

meds


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cart


----------



## treefork

shopping


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bar


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Girl meaning in the Thai use of the words "bar girl", prositute


----------



## Imperial

manwhore


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pass


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Through


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Impale


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Torture


----------



## treefork

Hitler


----------



## Fightinggoat

Stalin


----------



## e~shot

Churchill


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Roosevelt (not certain of spelling, but the U.S. President at the time)


----------



## e~shot

Eisenhower


----------



## treefork

dollar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Apple/pie


----------



## Imperial

americana


----------



## treefork

freedom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Illusionions


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oasis


----------



## TSM

pool


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hall


----------



## TSM

reverb


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Echo


----------



## treefork

Echo

lol


----------



## TSM

delay


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Setback


----------



## treefork

snag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snafu


----------



## treefork

block


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bloc


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Soviet


----------



## treefork

union


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suit


----------



## treefork

tie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lapel


----------



## treefork

clip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Magazine


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rounds


----------



## treefork

squares


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Killjoys


----------



## treefork

party poopers


----------



## TSM

the fuzz


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Po nine-ers


----------



## TSM

old timers


----------



## treefork

geezers


----------



## TSM

elder


----------



## treefork

wiser


----------



## Individual

Charles


----------



## treefork

Canada


----------



## TSM

BACON!


----------



## Individual

TSM said:


> BACON!


Grease


----------



## TSM

Travolta


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

John


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hookers


----------



## TSM

fish net


----------



## Berkshire bred

slime


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ghost Busters


----------



## TSM

gate keeper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terrarium


----------



## treefork

tarantula


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bananas


----------



## treefork

apes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thumbs


----------



## treefork

hitch hike


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Galaxy


----------



## e~shot

Samsung


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

TabletP.C.


----------



## treefork

SLINGSHOT


----------



## e~shot

Suzuki


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hayabusa!


----------



## e~shot

Japanese


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mawashi (Japanese for roundhouse, as in kick or punch)


----------



## e~shot

Sumo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wrestler


----------



## treefork

Phony


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fraudulent


----------



## treefork

Pension


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vested


----------



## treefork

Tenure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sabbatical


----------



## treefork

vacation


----------



## Imperial

retreat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Surrender


----------



## treefork

tap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A**


----------



## treefork

donkey


----------



## matthiasdaues

Carrot


----------



## treefork

Top


----------



## matthiasdaues

???

Spin


----------



## Individual

Baby


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Money


----------



## matthiasdaues

Interest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Attention


----------



## Imperial

alert


----------



## treefork

awake


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Aware


----------



## treefork

alive


----------



## Imperial

breathing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Krebs cycle


----------



## matthiasdaues

Blackout


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Knockout


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## matthiasdaues

Planters


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fasciitis


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Killers


----------



## treefork

serial


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Numbers


----------



## matthiasdaues

Odd


----------



## Imperial

duck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Goose


----------



## treefork

call


----------



## orcrender

phone


----------



## treefork

book


----------



## e~shot

kindle


----------



## Imperial

ignite


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fire


----------



## e~shot

ferrocerium


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Kiln


----------



## Imperial

oven


----------



## orcrender

bake


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Beans ....... means (Heinze)


----------



## e~shot

kidney


----------



## TSM

black market


----------



## treefork

babies


----------



## tnflipper52

cabbage patch


----------



## treefork

ugly


----------



## TSM

duckling


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fugly


----------



## Imperial

coyote ugly


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## e~shot

Ka-Bar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snack bar


----------



## treefork

granola


----------



## e~shot

oats


----------



## treefork

wild


----------



## f00by

Free


----------



## treefork

born


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Live


----------



## e~shot

telecast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pirated


----------



## f00by

Bootleg


----------



## TSM

copy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Facsimile


----------



## treefork

email


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nigerian prince


----------



## TSM

spam


----------



## Imperial

40584

. . .(spammers stopped, and growing)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yellow. That number looks yellow to me.


----------



## treefork

taxi cab


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kaufman


----------



## treefork

Devito


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Danny


----------



## orcrender

Thomas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

English Muffins


----------



## orcrender

biscuits


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## Imperial

finger


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Deceipt


----------



## e~shot

devoice


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Today..........Yea !!!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tomorrow....boo!!!!


----------



## TSM

future


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tense


----------



## AZ Stinger

threads


----------



## Tentacle Toast

TRUTH!


----------



## AZ Stinger

nada


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zippo


----------



## TSM

flame


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burn


----------



## orcrender

ruin


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Marathon. (Been there, done that, not now though)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Filibuster


----------



## Sherman

nuclear


----------



## e~shot

atoms


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fusion


----------



## e~shot

energy


----------



## orcrender

solar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flare


----------



## orcrender

nature


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nurture


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Controversial


----------



## e~shot

PFS


----------



## Imperial

novelty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prius


----------



## TSM

prissy


----------



## tnflipper52

vanity


----------



## TSM

mirror


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Glass


----------



## orcrender

bottle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Whiskey


----------



## Imperial

jar


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Case


----------



## Imperial

study


----------



## e~shot

table


----------



## orcrender

saw


----------



## e~shot

pull


----------



## treefork

finger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snitch


----------



## treefork

rat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Narc


----------



## Imperial

tattle


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Tale


----------



## AZ Stinger

Butt


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Rump


----------



## treefork

Roast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Duck


----------



## treefork

Blind


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Love (Awww)


----------



## treefork

Slave


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Manifold


----------



## Imperial

pipe


----------



## treefork

Crack


----------



## orcrender

joke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Josh


----------



## orcrender

funny


----------



## treefork

Clown


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hitmen


----------



## orcrender

sniper


----------



## treefork

spotter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incontinence


----------



## treefork

Depends lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Variable


----------



## e~shot

programming


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bypass


----------



## treefork

surgery


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Robotic


----------



## e~shot

motors


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Servos


----------



## Imperial

mechanism


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mechanics ie as in service mechanisms


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dynamics


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Physics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Properties


----------



## treefork

investments


----------



## orcrender

Savings


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Returns


----------



## Imperial

taxed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burdened


----------



## orcrender

loaded


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wealthy


----------



## treefork

banker


----------



## orcrender

swindler


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Charlatan


----------



## orcrender

conman


----------



## treefork

politician


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Less than nothing


----------



## treefork

negative


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Exposure


----------



## Imperial

publicity


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Paperazii


----------



## e~shot

Diana


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ex


----------



## treefork

wife


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Scammer (and now proveably a professional one, sucker that I am)


----------



## treefork

spammer


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Email


----------



## treefork

address


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Confront


----------



## Imperial

face


----------



## AZ Stinger

Plant


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Seed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Money


----------



## AZ Stinger

Shot


----------



## treefork

Lead


----------



## TSM

dense


----------



## treefork

Heavy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seas


----------



## treefork

Ships


----------



## orcrender

barges


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intrusive


----------



## orcrender

objects


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Inanimate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inert


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Gas


----------



## orcrender

welding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arc


----------



## treefork

Voltage


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Shocking


----------



## treefork

News


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Selective


----------



## orcrender

service


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smile


----------



## treefork

Teeth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gnashers


----------



## treefork

Tense


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Past


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

History


----------



## Imperial

forgotten


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gone


----------



## treefork

Fishing


----------



## e~shot

tuna


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Salmon


----------



## treefork

Run


----------



## e~shot

marathon


----------



## Imperial

suicide


----------



## SmilingFury

Kings


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Courtesan


----------



## AZ Stinger

Fee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pittance


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Value


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intrinsic


----------



## TSM

symmetry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bilateral


----------



## orcrender

unilateral


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Linear


----------



## treefork

equation


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

E=MCsquared


----------



## Imperial

einstein


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## treefork

genius


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rabid


----------



## TSM

dawg


----------



## treefork

bounty


----------



## TSM

collect


----------



## orcrender

coins


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bit


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Drill


----------



## treefork

press


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Badger


----------



## TSM

pester


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Telemarketers


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Rage


----------



## orcrender

rant


----------



## treefork

complain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Expound


----------



## Imperial

detail


----------



## e~shot

list


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Check


----------



## orcrender

reject


----------



## TSM

delinquent


----------



## treefork

Juvenile


----------



## TSM

detention


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Prison


----------



## treefork

Break


----------



## TSM

dance


----------



## treefork

Party


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Drinks


----------



## treefork

Appetizers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calamari


----------



## orcrender

ink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jet


----------



## TSM

fuel


----------



## treefork

Pump


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thrust


----------



## treefork

Jet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Concord


----------



## orcrender

grape


----------



## treefork

Juice


----------



## TSM

vino


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nebiolo


----------



## TSM

obscure


----------



## treefork

Block


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black


----------



## treefork

Friday


----------



## TSM

weekend


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drugs


----------



## treefork

Epidemic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

AIDS


----------



## treefork

Monkey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Filth


----------



## TSM

rubbish


----------



## orcrender

trash


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Refuse not certain of the spelling but like garbage, not to refuse to do something etc.


----------



## e~shot

reject


----------



## Imperial

unwanted


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stress


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Post (traumatic stress disorder)


----------



## e~shot

paid


----------



## treefork

refuge


----------



## TSM

sanctuary


----------



## treefork

bird


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thermal


----------



## TSM

underware


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Panties


----------



## TSM

edible


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boletes


----------



## Imperial

fungai


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mushrooms


----------



## e~shot

soup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delicious


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Tasty


----------



## treefork

tongue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ring


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hole


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lunacy


----------



## Imperial

SSF


----------



## e~shot

TTF


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tetrathiafulvalene


----------



## e~shot

tongue twister


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cunnelingus


----------



## treefork

Colonel Angus lol


----------



## Imperial




----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gas?


----------



## treefork

inflation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bubble


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shorts


----------



## treefork

longs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bow


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Arrow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plane


----------



## treefork

hydro


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Growroom


----------



## Emitto

Indica


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Herer


----------



## treefork

weed


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Whacky-tabbaky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marry Jane


----------



## treefork

grass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trees


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Forrest


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boreal


----------



## SmilingFury

Surreal


----------



## AZ Stinger

PF Shooter


----------



## AZ Stinger

Yeah


----------



## e~shot

Yeah Yeah....


----------



## Individual

Dissapointed


----------



## SmilingFury

Excited


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inevitable


----------



## orcrender

suffering


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

War


----------



## SmilingFury

Warrior


----------



## treefork

poet


----------



## SmilingFury

Minstrel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lilt


----------



## SmilingFury

Rhythm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sway


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Swagger


----------



## SmilingFury

Peacock


----------



## Individual

Cocky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Egotistical


----------



## orcrender

manic


----------



## Imperial

nervous


----------



## orcrender

nelly


----------



## SmilingFury

Olsen


----------



## Individual

actress


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Medical


----------



## Imperial

drugs


----------



## treefork

cartel


----------



## SmilingFury

Syndicate


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Mob


----------



## treefork

gangster


----------



## e~shot

hammer grip


----------



## treefork

Butterfly


----------



## SmilingFury

Caterpillar


----------



## treefork

Cat


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Hook


----------



## treefork

set


----------



## Imperial

match


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## Imperial

up


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dreamt


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Nightmare


----------



## SmilingFury

Scenario


----------



## Individual

Topic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Communication


----------



## Individual

Telephone


----------



## e~shot

cable


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Fiber-optic


----------



## treefork

sight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In


----------



## treefork

Crowd


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sourced


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Logistics


----------



## treefork

sector


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Area


----------



## orcrender

region


----------



## Tentacle Toast

District


----------



## f00by

Nine


----------



## e~shot

number


----------



## Imperial

666


----------



## treefork

mark


----------



## e~shot

Canon


----------



## treefork

artilery


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shell


----------



## treefork

egg


----------



## Individual

Bieber


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Douche


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Bag


----------



## treefork

jersey shore


----------



## SmilingFury

Zoo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Menagerie


----------



## Individual

Exotic


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Places


----------



## Tentacle Toast

People


----------



## treefork

things


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Ornaments


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Filials


----------



## SmilingFury

Relative


----------



## Imperial

blood


----------



## treefork

brother


----------



## e~shot

sewing machine


----------



## SmilingFury

Singer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pink


----------



## SmilingFury

Taco


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pork


----------



## SmilingFury

Fried rice


----------



## PorkChopSling

Soy sauce


----------



## AZ Stinger

ginger


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tea


----------



## AZ Stinger

party


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stag


----------



## e~shot

handle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grip


----------



## TSM

textured


----------



## SmilingFury

Contoured


----------



## TSM

map


----------



## treefork

Quest


----------



## PorkChopSling

Adventure


----------



## PorkChopSling

Adventure


----------



## treefork

Safari


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lions


----------



## treefork

Tigers


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cereal


----------



## SmilingFury

GRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!


----------



## treefork

Prize


----------



## TSM

winner


----------



## SmilingFury

Olympics


----------



## Individual

Sport


----------



## SmilingFury

Futball


----------



## treefork

Tactics


----------



## SmilingFury

Strategies


----------



## orcrender

goals


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## e~shot

secret


----------



## treefork

agent


----------



## e~shot

double


----------



## treefork

trouble


----------



## PorkChopSling

Weeds


----------



## treefork

grass


----------



## SmilingFury

Trees


----------



## PorkChopSling

Forks


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fun


----------



## SmilingFury

Bullseye


----------



## e~shot

Ben


----------



## Imperial

dover


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rover


----------



## e~shot

Range


----------



## SmilingFury

Finder


----------



## e~shot

laser


----------



## Imperial

pointer


----------



## SmilingFury

Hound


----------



## e~shot

tracking


----------



## Imperial

NSA


----------



## e~shot

spying


----------



## TSM

espionage


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gadgets


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gizmos


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gremlins


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Water


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hydration


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Desiccation


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jerked


----------



## TSM

pork


----------



## orcrender

beef


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curtains


----------



## orcrender

vapor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lock


----------



## SmilingFury

Combination


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pairing


----------



## Imperial

couple


----------



## treefork

twins


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gemini


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stone in ear


----------



## Individual

Stuck


----------



## SmilingFury

Wedged


----------



## treefork

support


----------



## e~shot

site


----------



## treefork

web


----------



## SmilingFury

Spider


----------



## treefork

wire


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trip


----------



## treefork

vacation


----------



## PorkChopSling

England


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shakespeare


----------



## treefork

tragedy


----------



## Individual

Song


----------



## treefork

piano


----------



## Individual

Classical


----------



## treefork

music


----------



## Individual

Sound


----------



## treefork

barrier


----------



## orcrender

fence


----------



## treefork

cyclone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vortex


----------



## treefork

worm hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glory hole


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hallelujah


----------



## SmilingFury

Penicillin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Resistance


----------



## treefork

immunity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Testimony


----------



## treefork

swear


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vow


----------



## SmilingFury

Omerta


----------



## Imperial

secrecy


----------



## e~shot

hidden


----------



## SmilingFury

Discovered


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unearthed


----------



## SmilingFury

Buried


----------



## treefork

dig


----------



## SmilingFury

Understand


----------



## treefork

empathy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Compassion


----------



## tnflipper52

Compression


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrogen


----------



## tnflipper52

Liquid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silver


----------



## PorkChopSling

Werewolf


----------



## orcrender

bitten


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shy


----------



## treefork

quiet


----------



## e~shot

silent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mum


----------



## treefork

word


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Up


----------



## treefork

yours


----------



## orcrender

with


----------



## Imperial

pleasure


----------



## orcrender

warmth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moist


----------



## SmilingFury

Cake


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chocolate


----------



## SmilingFury

Filled


----------



## AZ Stinger

stuffed


----------



## Individual

Belly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dancers


----------



## treefork

private


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chat


----------



## PorkChopSling

Work


----------



## orcrender

paper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airplane


----------



## treefork

hanger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abortion


----------



## treefork

clinic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trials


----------



## treefork

tribulations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obstacles


----------



## treefork

challenges


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corporate


----------



## Imperial

takeover


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## PorkChopSling

Eggs


----------



## e~shot

nest


----------



## treefork

eagle


----------



## e~shot

dive


----------



## PorkChopSling

Joint


----------



## treefork

custody


----------



## e~shot

glue


----------



## treefork

factory


----------



## PorkChopSling

Materials


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hunt


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## PorkChopSling

Poker


----------



## e~shot

card cut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cocaine


----------



## AZ Stinger

Snow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plow

****hey AZ, good to see ya!


----------



## SmilingFury

Fields


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strawberry


----------



## e~shot

ice cream


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cake


----------



## PorkChopSling

Walk


----------



## e~shot

cat


----------



## SmilingFury

Burglar


----------



## AZ Stinger

Stealth


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ninja


----------



## e~shot

blowgun


----------



## Imperial

straw


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## TSM

cover


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tail


----------



## SmilingFury

Posterior


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rump


----------



## Imperial

booty


----------



## treefork

caboose


----------



## SmilingFury

Trunk


----------



## PorkChopSling

Truck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Convoy


----------



## orcrender

pigpen


----------



## PorkChopSling

Roasted


----------



## orcrender

peanuts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Squirrels


----------



## treefork

hunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gather


----------



## treefork

society


----------



## Tentacle Toast

High


----------



## SmilingFury

College


----------



## orcrender

basketball


----------



## treefork

court


----------



## PorkChopSling

Yard


----------



## treefork

bird


----------



## e~shot

worm


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## Imperial

face


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cheek


----------



## SmilingFury

Butt


----------



## e~shot

injection


----------



## PorkChopSling

Needle


----------



## Individual

Change


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jostle


----------



## SmilingFury

Crimp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Akimbo


----------



## PorkChopSling

Superman


----------



## treefork

steel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tempered


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chocolate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dark


----------



## treefork

evil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eye


----------



## PorkChopSling

Glass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shot


----------



## orcrender

double


----------



## treefork

trouble


----------



## PorkChopSling

Late


----------



## treefork

night


----------



## Imperial

munchies


----------



## e~shot

tea


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## PorkChopSling

Revolution


----------



## e~shot

youth


----------



## treefork

camp


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fire


----------



## treefork

fighter


----------



## PorkChopSling

Will


----------



## SmilingFury

Power


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## Imperial

burger


----------



## e~shot

ketchup


----------



## SmilingFury

Pickles


----------



## SmilingFury

.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fried


----------



## Hrawk

Boobs


----------



## e~shot

silicone


----------



## treefork

valley


----------



## PorkChopSling

Curves


----------



## TSM

voluptuous


----------



## orcrender

amazon


----------



## PorkChopSling

Legs


----------



## SmilingFury

ZZtop


----------



## Imperial

beard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clam


----------



## SmilingFury

Taco


----------



## Individual

Bell


----------



## treefork

hop


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bunny


----------



## orcrender

tail


----------



## e~shot

white


----------



## treefork

walls


----------



## PorkChopSling

Brick


----------



## Imperial

turd


----------



## AZ Stinger

step


----------



## e~shot

up


----------



## Tentacle Toast

End


----------



## SmilingFury

Conclusion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cessation

(I was ready to respond with "admiral" before even opening the thread...thank you, fury)


----------



## Imperial

never


----------



## TSM

forget


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amnesia


----------



## SmilingFury

Eidetic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Photo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Voltaic


----------



## treefork

Difference


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Discrepancy


----------



## Lug

****up


----------



## TSM

fubar


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sadomasochism


----------



## TSM

safe-word


----------



## SmilingFury

Password


----------



## Lug

Lockbox


----------



## Lug

Target


----------



## treefork

acquire


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

Slingshots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stow


----------



## DarrinGlennCook

Flow


----------



## treefork

meter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peek flow


----------



## treefork

asthma


----------



## TSM

breath


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## SmilingFury

Mint


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Menthol


----------



## Imperial

lights


----------



## TSM

reds


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stop


----------



## treefork

sign


----------



## TSM

signature


----------



## orcrender

block


----------



## e~shot

ad


----------



## JonM

lad


----------



## PorkChopSling

Children


----------



## e~shot

toys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cars


----------



## e~shot

diecast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Antiquity


----------



## treefork

history


----------



## e~shot

channel


----------



## treefork

cat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pillar


----------



## PorkChopSling

Architecture


----------



## treefork

salt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mine


----------



## treefork

shaft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drive


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bullet


----------



## treefork

silver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quick


----------



## PorkChopSling

Key


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stone


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ammo


----------



## SmilingFury

Target


----------



## PorkChopSling

Explosion


----------



## SmilingFury

Implosion


----------



## e~shot

demolition


----------



## SmilingFury

Derby


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roller


----------



## e~shot

coaster


----------



## TSM

toaster


----------



## One Shot-Corey

ball


----------



## JonM

small


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pittance


----------



## PorkChopSling

Change


----------



## treefork

Draw


----------



## PorkChopSling

Down


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under


----------



## TSM

out


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cast


----------



## TSM

iron


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curtain


----------



## treefork

stage


----------



## TSM

play


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Station


----------



## e~shot

railway


----------



## treefork

freight


----------



## e~shot

harbor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seal


----------



## e~shot

polymer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alloy


----------



## treefork

aluminum


----------



## e~shot

Danny


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boy


----------



## treefork

wonder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bread


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pudding


----------



## treefork

pie


----------



## e~shot

fig


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jam


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Body


----------



## PorkChopSling

Parts


----------



## SmilingFury

Labor


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

School


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thought


----------



## treefork

cause


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Root


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stew


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hasenpfeffer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Yummy


----------



## treefork

delectable


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrumptious


----------



## SmilingFury

Croissants


----------



## treefork

sandwich


----------



## SmilingFury

Hero


----------



## orcrender

gyro


----------



## treefork

lamb


----------



## orcrender

tzatziki


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shawarma


----------



## orcrender

taco


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pink


----------



## PorkChopSling

Juice


----------



## treefork

steroids


----------



## One Shot-Corey

anger


----------



## e~shot

management


----------



## treefork

gooz fraba


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chill


----------



## orcrender

freeze


----------



## treefork

dried


----------



## Tentacle Toast

efflorescence


----------



## SmilingFury

Jerky


----------



## treefork

Sasquatch


----------



## e~shot

Bigfoot


----------



## treefork

elusive


----------



## e~shot

Kony


----------



## SmilingFury

Guerrilla


----------



## Individual

Warfare


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Urban


----------



## Imperial

city


----------



## treefork

camouflage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chameleon


----------



## treefork

evolution


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mutation


----------



## treefork

antibiotics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obsolete


----------



## treefork

cassette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deck


----------



## treefork

cards


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Communists


----------



## treefork

boogie man


----------



## orcrender

swamp ape


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stinky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Putrid


----------



## SmilingFury

Cyrus


----------



## orcrender

heart


----------



## SmilingFury

Attack


----------



## treefork

offence


----------



## PorkChopSling

Defense


----------



## treefork

self


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ego


----------



## e~shot

centric


----------



## SmilingFury

Peripheral


----------



## PorkChopSling

Edge


----------



## SmilingFury

Advantage


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lookout


----------



## e~shot

Window


----------



## Imperial

opportunity


----------



## SmilingFury

Chance


----------



## e~shot

Last


----------



## SmilingFury

Durable


----------



## Individual

HDPE


----------



## treefork

sheet


----------



## TSM

blanket


----------



## treefork

statement


----------



## PorkChopSling

Official


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corrupt


----------



## SmilingFury

Congress


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sexual


----------



## SmilingFury

Harrassment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Police


----------



## TSM

repression


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Depleting


----------



## Imperial

exhausting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Decompressing


----------



## TSM

chamber


----------



## SmilingFury

Round


----------



## orcrender

robin


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cookie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cutter


----------



## TSM

razor


----------



## orcrender

inject


----------



## treefork

needle


----------



## TSM

infuse


----------



## treefork

intravenous


----------



## Imperial

heroin


----------



## treefork

over dose


----------



## SmilingFury

Miscalculation


----------



## PorkChopSling

BOOM!


----------



## e~shot

mushroom cloud


----------



## treefork

baby


----------



## e~shot

nappy


----------



## treefork

sleepy


----------



## e~shot

pillow


----------



## orcrender

quilt


----------



## e~shot

patchwork


----------



## PorkChopSling

Blanket


----------



## e~shot

winter


----------



## treefork

sport


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fight


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## PorkChopSling

Carving


----------



## e~shot

spoon


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## e~shot

pickle


----------



## treefork

shooter


----------



## PorkChopSling

Slingshot!


----------



## e~shot

forum


----------



## treefork

share


----------



## e~shot

cloud


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## Imperial

drought


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dry


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## SmilingFury

Caviar


----------



## e~shot

exotic


----------



## Individual

Wood


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## e~shot

Director's


----------



## treefork

chair


----------



## e~shot

wheel


----------



## treefork

revolution


----------



## Individual

France (or french)


----------



## TSM

viva


----------



## treefork

las vegas


----------



## PorkChopSling

Money


----------



## TSM

taxes


----------



## orcrender

evil


----------



## PorkChopSling

Good


----------



## TSM

plenty


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bounty


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## TSM

shape


----------



## PorkChopSling

Curvy


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## Imperial

BEER ! now ! :rofl:


----------



## TSM

amber


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waves


----------



## TSM

grain


----------



## treefork

hopps


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bread


----------



## orcrender

toast


----------



## treefork

cheers


----------



## orcrender

jeers


----------



## treefork

stares


----------



## Imperial

boobs


----------



## e~shot

bees


----------



## Lug

Knees


----------



## e~shot

reflex


----------



## treefork

automatic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Guns


----------



## treefork

roses


----------



## e~shot

purple


----------



## PorkChopSling

Heart


----------



## e~shot

Brave


----------



## treefork

firefighter


----------



## e~shot

boot


----------



## PorkChopSling

Leather


----------



## e~shot

breathable


----------



## PorkChopSling

Airy


----------



## treefork

ventilated


----------



## PorkChopSling

peppered


----------



## treefork

sprayed


----------



## e~shot

lacquer


----------



## TSM

glazed


----------



## e~shot

buffing wheel


----------



## treefork

compound


----------



## TSM

complex


----------



## SmilingFury

Anteater


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## SmilingFury

Turnip


----------



## treefork

concrete


----------



## SmilingFury

String


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## e~shot

Idaho


----------



## treefork

baked


----------



## SmilingFury

Ceramics


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## TSM

edge


----------



## treefork

sharp


----------



## SmilingFury

Dull


----------



## TSM

dim


----------



## Imperial

wit


----------



## TSM

wisdom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Experience


----------



## Imperial

hendrix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Haze


----------



## SmilingFury

Sky


----------



## orcrender

cloud


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## Imperial

DDD


----------



## treefork

motor boat


----------



## e~shot

RC


----------



## JonM

yowzaw :naughty:


----------



## PorkChopSling

Naked


----------



## treefork

stripper


----------



## orcrender

clip


----------



## treefork

wing


----------



## e~shot

commander


----------



## treefork

chief


----------



## PorkChopSling

Boss


----------



## Individual

Dad


----------



## SmilingFury

Hero


----------



## e~shot

Honda


----------



## SmilingFury

Passport


----------



## e~shot

visa


----------



## treefork

points


----------



## Imperial

nips


----------



## TSM

tassels


----------



## orcrender

loafers


----------



## TSM

penny


----------



## SmilingFury

Thoughts


----------



## TSM

dreams


----------



## PorkChopSling

Living


----------



## treefork

cold


----------



## TSM

snow


----------



## orcrender

leopard


----------



## treefork

skin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tight


----------



## treefork

jeans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phenotype


----------



## PorkChopSling

homozygous


----------



## Imperial

homogenized


----------



## treefork

milk


----------



## e~shot

almond


----------



## treefork

joy


----------



## e~shot

enjoy


----------



## orcrender

mounds


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## orcrender

cake


----------



## treefork

bake


----------



## e~shot

soda


----------



## PorkChopSling

Root Beer


----------



## SmilingFury

Float


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ice cream


----------



## Individual

Chocolate


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pudding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plum


----------



## e~shot

Prunes


----------



## SmilingFury

Raisins


----------



## e~shot

Grapes


----------



## SmilingFury

Wine!


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## SmilingFury

Flag


----------



## treefork

capture


----------



## e~shot

screen


----------



## treefork

save


----------



## e~shot

file


----------



## treefork

rasp


----------



## e~shot

round


----------



## treefork

world


----------



## e~shot

war


----------



## TSM

fight


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## Imperial

pound


----------



## SmilingFury

Silver


----------



## JonM

gold


----------



## SmilingFury

Star


----------



## Imperial

falling


----------



## Individual

Unconscious ( 



 )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hypoxia


----------



## treefork

purple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acrocyanotic


----------



## SmilingFury

Nitrous


----------



## TSM

oxide


----------



## Tentacle Toast

phosphorylation


----------



## PorkChopSling

Biochemistry


----------



## orcrender

hydrocarbons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bioremediation


----------



## orcrender

neutralize


----------



## treefork

base


----------



## orcrender

acid


----------



## projector101

Burn


----------



## treefork

rubber


----------



## Imperial

condom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...I'll take my chances...


----------



## e~shot

shooter


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fun!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indi


----------



## treefork

race


----------



## PorkChopSling

speed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quaaludes


----------



## PorkChopSling

bud


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cola


----------



## Imperial

pepsi


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fight


----------



## treefork

night


----------



## SmilingFury

Shift


----------



## e~shot

key


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Atoll


----------



## SmilingFury

Waterworld


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tattoo


----------



## treefork

plane


----------



## e~shot

black box


----------



## treefork

data


----------



## PorkChopSling

Eternal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flame


----------



## Imperial

lover


----------



## treefork

friend


----------



## SmilingFury

Trust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fund


----------



## orcrender

baby


----------



## PorkChopSling

Little


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black submarine

...I swear, that song is playing as I type this; in fact as I was reading "little", the singer was singing "little..." Simultaneously...LoL I love it when that stuff happens!


----------



## projector101

Underwater


----------



## Imperial

drown


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Second drummer


----------



## Lug

Rhythms


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Circadian


----------



## SmilingFury

Daily


----------



## PorkChopSling

Food


----------



## carboncopy

Meat


----------



## Lug

"Calamari"


----------



## orcrender

snails


----------



## Lug

Butter


----------



## JonM

lobster


----------



## treefork

cage


----------



## PorkChopSling

Free


----------



## Imperial

liberty


----------



## treefork

justiice


----------



## projector101

Hammer


----------



## treefork

Thor


----------



## projector101

Loki


----------



## e~shot

marvel


----------



## treefork

comic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Relief


----------



## projector101

Rubik's


----------



## e~shot

solve


----------



## projector101

Math


----------



## treefork

problem


----------



## projector101

Solution


----------



## e~shot

saline


----------



## treefork

normal


----------



## projector101

Special


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nuts


----------



## projector101

Bolts


----------



## treefork

crossbow


----------



## PorkChopSling

robot


----------



## projector101

Cop


----------



## orcrender

copper


----------



## PorkChopSling

robbers


----------



## projector101

Skimask


----------



## orcrender

gator


----------



## treefork

cart


----------



## projector101

Shopping


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Photo


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## projector101

Metal


----------



## treefork

heavy


----------



## projector101

Weight


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## projector101

Athletes


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gold


----------



## e~shot

medal


----------



## PorkChopSling

purple


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rain


----------



## AZ Stinger

Rain


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

England


----------



## PorkChopSling

Shortbread


----------



## SmilingFury

Scones


----------



## e~shot

butter


----------



## treefork

margarine


----------



## e~shot

vegetable oil


----------



## projector101

Crisco


----------



## treefork

grease


----------



## orcrender

lard


----------



## projector101

Fat


----------



## PorkChopSling

Confit


----------



## projector101

Duck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roast


----------



## projector101

Beef


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## orcrender

wedding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sentencing


----------



## treefork

prison


----------



## projector101

Bars


----------



## treefork

soap


----------



## Individual

Drop


----------



## projector101

Cliff


----------



## carboncopy

Sea


----------



## Individual

Shark


----------



## projector101

Tank


----------



## Individual

PT-76


----------



## projector101

Deadly


----------



## Individual

Terminator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raid


----------



## projector101

Oakland


----------



## orcrender

moneypit


----------



## projector101

Hole


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## JonM

bee


----------



## projector101

Sting


----------



## treefork

ray


----------



## PorkChopSling

Shark


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## e~shot

Arabian


----------



## projector101

Turban


----------



## treefork

sand


----------



## JonM

wood


----------



## treefork

laminate


----------



## projector101

Clear


----------



## treefork

skies


----------



## projector101

Blues


----------



## treefork

Rhythm


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rhyme


----------



## projector101

Anytime


----------



## treefork

open


----------



## PorkChopSling

wide


----------



## Imperial

load


----------



## PorkChopSling

truck


----------



## treefork

driver


----------



## SmilingFury

Screw


----------



## treefork

loose


----------



## Individual

Overpriced


----------



## projector101

iPhone


----------



## TSM

plastic


----------



## treefork

petroleum


----------



## TSM

slick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lube

(...making the biggest among us feel oh, so small...)


----------



## SmilingFury

Grease


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Monkey


----------



## JonM

business


----------



## TSM

meeting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lunch


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## JonM

balls


----------



## TSM

nuts


----------



## treefork

jewels


----------



## PorkChopSling

Clock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Atmos


----------



## treefork

Nicor


----------



## TSM

Falcor


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## TSM

jail


----------



## SmilingFury

Free parking


----------



## projector101

Money


----------



## SmilingFury

Clip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Currency



TSM said:


> Falcor


...LoL, my bearded Dragon's name is Falkor...great move, btw.


----------



## treefork

exchange


----------



## SmilingFury

Nasdaq


----------



## treefork

Dow


----------



## TSM

chemical


----------



## SmilingFury

Burn


----------



## TSM

insult


----------



## projector101

Burn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Creme brulee


----------



## projector101

Yum!


----------



## treefork

dumb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Full of...


----------



## projector101

It


----------



## treefork

cousin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Travel


----------



## projector101

Agency


----------



## TSM

bureau


----------



## treefork

investigation


----------



## projector101

Badge


----------



## TSM

fuzz


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hot


----------



## projector101

Fire


----------



## treefork

fighter


----------



## projector101

Boxing


----------



## treefork

skill


----------



## orcrender

lack


----------



## projector101

Without


----------



## treefork

luster


----------



## projector101

Metal


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## projector101

Roll


----------



## PorkChopSling

Quarter


----------



## treefork

pound


----------



## projector101

England


----------



## Imperial

british


----------



## treefork

gingivitis


----------



## projector101

Disease


----------



## treefork

cure


----------



## projector101

Flu


----------



## treefork

epidemic


----------



## projector101

Doomsday


----------



## PorkChopSling

Prepers


----------



## treefork

movement


----------



## projector101

Newton


----------



## treefork

fig


----------



## projector101

Tree


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## Imperial

self promotion


----------



## projector101

Advertisement


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## projector101

Farmer


----------



## treefork

tractor


----------



## projector101

Deere


----------



## treefork

green


----------



## projector101

Camo


----------



## treefork

pattern


----------



## PorkChopSling

instruction


----------



## treefork

guide


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hand


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bush


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hair


----------



## Imperial

wig


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cher


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Table


----------



## treefork

reservation


----------



## SmilingFury

Hesitation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vacillation


----------



## treefork

vaccination


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Preparation


----------



## projector101

Boy Scouts


----------



## TSM

jamboree


----------



## treefork

folklore


----------



## PorkChopSling

History


----------



## TSM

past


----------



## treefork

recollection


----------



## orcrender

memory


----------



## treefork

short term


----------



## orcrender

loan


----------



## treefork

borrow


----------



## TSM

beg


----------



## treefork

steal


----------



## orcrender

reallocate


----------



## TSM

repossess


----------



## treefork

foreclosure


----------



## SmilingFury

Liquidation


----------



## TSM

melt


----------



## projector101

Heat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fuzz


----------



## projector101

Peach


----------



## TSM

pit


----------



## projector101

Bottomless


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pit


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lake


----------



## projector101

Superior


----------



## PorkChopSling

Complex


----------



## treefork

equation


----------



## TSM

formula


----------



## projector101

Algebra


----------



## PorkChopSling

Math


----------



## treefork

class


----------



## orcrender

style


----------



## e~shot

business


----------



## orcrender

acumen


----------



## tnflipper52

shrewd


----------



## projector101

Cold


----------



## e~shot

steel


----------



## treefork

blowgun


----------



## PorkChopSling

Frogs


----------



## projector101

Croak


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chock


----------



## treefork

wheel


----------



## projector101

Caveman


----------



## treefork

dinosaur


----------



## projector101

T- Rex


----------



## JonM

Godzilla


----------



## treefork

Gamera


----------



## projector101

Hulk


----------



## JonM

Thor


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## Imperial

fist


----------



## treefork

punch


----------



## e~shot

center


----------



## treefork

focus


----------



## e~shot

auto


----------



## SmilingFury

Aero


----------



## projector101

Dynamic


----------



## TSM

change


----------



## orcrender

because


----------



## treefork

reason


----------



## PorkChopSling

Logic


----------



## TSM

puzzle


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

pieces


----------



## TSM

broken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Systemic


----------



## treefork

circulation


----------



## PorkChopSling

Flow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orinoco


----------



## PorkChopSling

Plantations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deforestation


----------



## TSM

barren


----------



## orcrender

tundra


----------



## projector101

Russia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vodka


----------



## projector101

Shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Report


----------



## projector101

Scout


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## JonM

Rebel


----------



## Imperial

"toy"


----------



## treefork

adult


----------



## orcrender

movie


----------



## e~shot

trailer


----------



## treefork

park


----------



## e~shot

children


----------



## treefork

play


----------



## projector101

Time


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## PorkChopSling

Saver


----------



## projector101

Progressive


----------



## orcrender

insurance


----------



## treefork

scam


----------



## Imperial

shenanigan


----------



## treefork

Irish


----------



## JonM

Shillelagh


----------



## treefork

blarney stone


----------



## Imperial

kiss it


----------



## e~shot

lips


----------



## SmilingFury

Kitten


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pussy


----------



## projector101

Asteric


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## SmilingFury

Cooch


----------



## treefork

taco


----------



## TSM

sauce


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gravy


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker

Baby...


----------



## TSM

child


----------



## SmilingFury

Wild


----------



## orcrender

life


----------



## TSM

alive


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wanted


----------



## carboncopy

Prisoner


----------



## treefork

escape


----------



## SmilingFury

Attempt


----------



## projector101

Try


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## orcrender

score


----------



## projector101

Board


----------



## PorkChopSling

Game


----------



## treefork

day


----------



## TSM

night


----------



## projector101

Dark


----------



## TSM

knight


----------



## treefork

dragon


----------



## projector101

Fire


----------



## e~shot

lighter


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## projector101

Question


----------



## treefork

inquiry


----------



## projector101

Investigation


----------



## treefork

audit


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jump


----------



## e~shot

Bed


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## PorkChopSling

Spray


----------



## treefork

finish


----------



## projector101

Line


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## Imperial

club


----------



## SmilingFury

Spear


----------



## TSM

impale


----------



## treefork

stab


----------



## SmilingFury

Prick. (As in a needle...)


----------



## TSM

poke


----------



## treefork

instigate


----------



## JonM

thugs


----------



## treefork

trolls


----------



## SmilingFury

Fairies


----------



## treefork

Fury


----------



## SmilingFury

Smiling


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## SmilingFury

Content


----------



## treefork

centered


----------



## Imperial

squared


----------



## SmilingFury

Cubed


----------



## PorkChopSling

Burnoise


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salve-ahhh


----------



## TSM

balm


----------



## SmilingFury

Tiger


----------



## TSM

stripes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Striations


----------



## orcrender

scratches


----------



## SmilingFury

Turntables


----------



## orcrender

vinyl


----------



## TSM

Beastie Boys!


----------



## SmilingFury

NosleeptillBrooklyn


----------



## TSM

ill


----------



## projector101

Advised


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Informed


----------



## TSM

snitch


----------



## treefork

pigeon


----------



## TSM

forge


----------



## projector101

Food


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rates


----------



## treefork

inflation


----------



## projector101

Money


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dirty


----------



## treefork

laundry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chef's


----------



## PorkChopSling

Day


----------



## treefork

shift


----------



## Imperial

earthquake


----------



## treefork

crack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whip


----------



## treefork

handcuffs


----------



## projector101

Cops


----------



## treefork

fireman


----------



## projector101

Hose


----------



## Imperial

nose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Powder


----------



## orcrender

talc


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dry


----------



## orcrender

ice


----------



## treefork

cool


----------



## projector101

Miles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Davis


----------



## projector101

Music


----------



## orcrender

rock


----------



## projector101

Solid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

State


----------



## SmilingFury

Confusion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feigned


----------



## projector101

Acted


----------



## PorkChopSling

Down


----------



## projector101

Gravity


----------



## Individual

Nomination


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gold


----------



## orcrender

nugget


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## Individual

Kentucky


----------



## projector101

Derby


----------



## treefork

pinewood


----------



## projector101

Snap


----------



## treefork

crackle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pop


----------



## treefork

rice krispies !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Square


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buy


----------



## treefork

low


----------



## orcrender

sell


----------



## treefork

high


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boiler


----------



## treefork

maker


----------



## quarterinmynose

builder


----------



## projector101

Lego


----------



## treefork

block


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black


----------



## treefork

history


----------



## projector101

month


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Duration


----------



## treefork

endurance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stamina


----------



## treefork

conditioning


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Air


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Line


----------



## projector101

Straight


----------



## orcrender

curved


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## SmilingFury

Double-edged


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sword


----------



## SmilingFury

Excaliber


----------



## projector101

Crossbow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bolts


----------



## treefork

nuts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tree


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## treefork

rescue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Team


----------



## SmilingFury

Mate


----------



## treefork

bro


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Buddy


----------



## treefork

dawg


----------



## orcrender

deputy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bacon


----------



## treefork

lettuce


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Shoulder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burden


----------



## treefork

Beast lol


----------



## projector101

Lion


----------



## treefork

heart


----------



## SmilingFury

Attack


----------



## orcrender

helicopter


----------



## treefork

pilot


----------



## SmilingFury

Light


----------



## orcrender

bulb


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Switch


----------



## orcrender

hickory


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Smoker


----------



## treefork

joker


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Poker


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## projector101

Gaga


----------



## treefork

lady


----------



## projector101

Umbrella


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Rain


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## orcrender

mate


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Pal


----------



## treefork

bud


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Friend


----------



## projector101

Ship


----------



## treefork

sail


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Boat


----------



## treefork

harbor


----------



## projector101

Boston


----------



## treefork

creme


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pie


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## projector101

Cheese


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## projector101

Chocolate


----------



## treefork

candy


----------



## e~shot

sweet


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Chips


----------



## projector101

Fish


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Rod


----------



## projector101

Reel


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Line


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Bite


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bark


----------



## SmilingFury

Yelp


----------



## PorkChopSling

Research


----------



## e~shot

development


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arrested


----------



## treefork

jail


----------



## SmilingFury

Cages


----------



## treefork

birds


----------



## SmilingFury

Headshots?


----------



## treefork

lies


----------



## SmilingFury

Agreements


----------



## treefork

treaty


----------



## SmilingFury

signature


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Pen


----------



## SmilingFury

Pencil


----------



## treefork

neck


----------



## SmilingFury

Wrung


----------



## TSM

out


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Away


----------



## projector101

Up


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Down


----------



## projector101

Gravity


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Planet


----------



## treefork

Hollywood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cancer


----------



## treefork

sugar


----------



## projector101

Soda


----------



## TSM

pop


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tarts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brothels


----------



## PorkChopSling

MoonLightBunnyRanch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Someday...


----------



## Imperial

dream


----------



## TSM

sleep


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sheep


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Wool


----------



## orcrender

fuzz


----------



## TSM

cops


----------



## treefork

fireman


----------



## projector101

Hose


----------



## treefork

nozzle


----------



## e~shot

icing


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Cake


----------



## e~shot

mixer


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Batter


----------



## treefork

catcher


----------



## e~shot

baby


----------



## treefork

cry


----------



## orcrender

laugh


----------



## treefork

joke


----------



## PorkChopSling

Clown


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## One Shot-Corey

eyes


----------



## PorkChopSling

Brown


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Imperial

snow


----------



## SmilingFury

Plow


----------



## e~shot

paddy


----------



## SmilingFury

Wagon


----------



## e~shot

volkswagen


----------



## SmilingFury

Fahrvergnügen


----------



## Imperial

farfrompuken


----------



## TSM

stumble


----------



## treefork

drunk


----------



## JonM

pickled


----------



## TSM

herring


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sandwich


----------



## orcrender

Earl


----------



## SmilingFury

Gambler


----------



## orcrender

Rambler


----------



## SmilingFury

Scrambler


----------



## TSM

jeep


----------



## treefork

trail


----------



## TSM

riding


----------



## PorkChopSling

Horse


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Saddle


----------



## SmilingFury

Soap


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Bubbles


----------



## TSM

foam


----------



## PorkChopSling

Finger


----------



## treefork

birdy


----------



## orcrender

Tweety


----------



## PorkChopSling

Yellow


----------



## orcrender

blue


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sky


----------



## treefork

high


----------



## e~shot

rank


----------



## PorkChopSling

General


----------



## treefork

discussion


----------



## Imperial

censored


----------



## treefork

banned


----------



## e~shot

spammer


----------



## SmilingFury

Telemarketer


----------



## e~shot

annoying


----------



## TSM

bother


----------



## e~shot

typewriter


----------



## orcrender

press


----------



## SmilingFury

Push


----------



## treefork

buttons


----------



## SmilingFury

Toggles


----------



## orcrender

sliders


----------



## SmilingFury

Burgers


----------



## TSM

fries


----------



## treefork

shake


----------



## SmilingFury

-n-bake


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Chicken


----------



## TSM

taste


----------



## Imperial

test


----------



## TSM

ace


----------



## treefork

spade


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Clubs


----------



## treefork

golf


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Ball


----------



## TSM

bounce


----------



## treefork

jiggle


----------



## orcrender

wiggle


----------



## One Shot-Corey

tickle


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## treefork

black


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Night


----------



## treefork

sleep


----------



## e~shot

insomnia


----------



## treefork

awake


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Breakfast


----------



## Imperial

brunch


----------



## SmilingFury

Waffles


----------



## treefork

syrup


----------



## SmilingFury

Butter


----------



## treefork

cream


----------



## e~shot

Nivea


----------



## TSM

nirvana


----------



## tnflipper52

Lithium


----------



## treefork

battery


----------



## TSM

charge


----------



## SmilingFury

ions


----------



## TSM

particles


----------



## treefork

energy


----------



## TSM

work


----------



## SmilingFury

Boots


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Socks


----------



## treefork

Foot


----------



## orcrender

mule


----------



## TSM

pack


----------



## SmilingFury

Rat


----------



## JonM

Rod


----------



## Imperial

dragster


----------



## treefork

strip


----------



## orcrender

poker


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## e~shot

mask


----------



## treefork

hide


----------



## PorkChopSling

Leather


----------



## treefork

neck


----------



## SmilingFury

Brace


----------



## e~shot

wrist


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rope


----------



## SmilingFury

Climbing


----------



## treefork

gear


----------



## e~shot

top


----------



## SmilingFury

Spinning


----------



## tnflipper52

vertigo


----------



## e~shot

wheel


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Chair


----------



## PorkChopSling

Materials


----------



## TSM

arms


----------



## SmilingFury

Length


----------



## TSM

width


----------



## Imperial

thickness


----------



## orcrender

height


----------



## TSM

weight


----------



## orcrender

curling


----------



## The Art Of Weapons

Olympics


----------



## TSM

GOLD!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Money


----------



## TSM

cash


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Broke


----------



## PorkChopSling

Working


----------



## Imperial

poor


----------



## TSM

hungry


----------



## PorkChopSling

Steak


----------



## SmilingFury

Lobster


----------



## TSM

tails


----------



## e~shot

dog


----------



## treefork

shelter


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Rescue


----------



## e~shot

helicopter


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## e~shot

smoke


----------



## treefork

detector


----------



## e~shot

metal


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cuff


----------



## e~shot

set


----------



## treefork

repetition


----------



## Imperial

boring


----------



## PorkChopSling

Adrenalin


----------



## treefork

rush


----------



## orcrender

charge


----------



## SmilingFury

Battery


----------



## treefork

assault


----------



## orcrender

rifle


----------



## SmilingFury

Scope


----------



## PorkChopSling

Out


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## SmilingFury

Break


----------



## e~shot

dance


----------



## treefork

Party


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## treefork

Vision


----------



## e~shot

blind


----------



## Imperial

mute


----------



## treefork

sound


----------



## e~shot

sonic


----------



## SmilingFury

BOOM!


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bomb


----------



## treefork

smart


----------



## Imperial

@ss


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## orcrender

call


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## PorkChopSling

Candy


----------



## projector101

Wonka


----------



## treefork

factory


----------



## e~shot

safety


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## e~shot

temper


----------



## treefork

anger


----------



## projector101

Management


----------



## e~shot

workshop


----------



## treefork

tools


----------



## PorkChopSling

Play


----------



## treefork

station


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Train


----------



## e~shot

bullet


----------



## Imperial

lead


----------



## PorkChopSling

Foot


----------



## e~shot

inch


----------



## treefork

worm


----------



## SmilingFury

Hole


----------



## treefork

cavity


----------



## orcrender

dentist


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Drill


----------



## treefork

dremel


----------



## Individual

Pricey


----------



## treefork

valuable


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Safe


----------



## treefork

word


----------



## SmilingFury

Play


----------



## Individual

boy


----------



## treefork

scout


----------



## TSM

hunt


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rabbit


----------



## treefork

bunny


----------



## Individual

Dinner


----------



## TSM

diner


----------



## PorkChopSling

Customers


----------



## Individual

Service


----------



## PorkChopSling

Smile


----------



## TSM

face


----------



## projector101

plant


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Soil


----------



## treefork

sunlight


----------



## e~shot

soap


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## e~shot

gift


----------



## Imperial

bag


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## One Shot-Corey

money


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## orcrender

slung


----------



## treefork

sling


----------



## One Shot-Corey

lead


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hunting


----------



## One Shot-Corey

meat


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## One Shot-Corey

gravy


----------



## treefork

biscuits


----------



## One Shot-Corey

eggs


----------



## treefork

fried


----------



## One Shot-Corey

bacon


----------



## PorkChopSling

Yummy!!


----------



## Imperial

delicious


----------



## e~shot

dessert


----------



## treefork

menu


----------



## SmilingFury

Item


----------



## treefork

selection


----------



## TSM

choice


----------



## treefork

decision


----------



## TSM

judgment


----------



## treefork

day


----------



## TSM

trippin'


----------



## Individual

weed


----------



## TSM

papers


----------



## treefork

smoke


----------



## TSM

fire


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Marshmallow


----------



## orcrender

roast


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Potato


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chip


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Dip


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## One Shot-Corey

ring


----------



## treefork

finger


----------



## One Shot-Corey

nail


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## One Shot-Corey

grip


----------



## Imperial

death


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Wish


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## One Shot-Corey

sleep


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## PorkChopSling

Talk


----------



## Imperial

spoon


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fork


----------



## e~shot

lift


----------



## SmilingFury

Elevator


----------



## e~shot

Otis


----------



## TSM

Milo


----------



## Individual

Disgusting


----------



## treefork

rotten


----------



## TSM

gross


----------



## Individual

Unpleasant


----------



## treefork

smell


----------



## TSM

hear


----------



## One Shot-Corey

See


----------



## Imperial

touch


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Feel


----------



## TSM

felt


----------



## SmilingFury

Pool


----------



## TSM

stick


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Whittle


----------



## TSM

knife


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Sheath


----------



## TSM

cover


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## TSM

tour


----------



## treefork

world


----------



## MiracleWorker

Murica'


----------



## e~shot

patriotism


----------



## Imperial

religion  (oops, i mean)

devotion


----------



## treefork

loyalty


----------



## PorkChopSling

Blood


----------



## treefork

brother


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## orcrender

riding


----------



## e~shot

bike


----------



## PorkChopSling

Harley


----------



## e~shot

Blackline


----------



## SmilingFury

Redline


----------



## PorkChopSling

Blueline


----------



## e~shot

silverline


----------



## treefork

express


----------



## SmilingFury

Local


----------



## e~shot

host


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Party


----------



## treefork

mix


----------



## SmilingFury

Turntable


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Dj


----------



## projector101

Dynasty


----------



## PorkChopSling

Destiny


----------



## One Shot-Corey

future


----------



## e~shot

travel


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## MiracleWorker

clock


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Stairs


----------



## treefork

climb


----------



## One Shot-Corey

mountain


----------



## treefork

dew


----------



## PorkChopSling

Panda


----------



## One Shot-Corey

bear


----------



## treefork

claw


----------



## One Shot-Corey

paw


----------



## treefork

sailor


----------



## One Shot-Corey

boat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

72' Lincoln Towncar


----------



## SmilingFury

Aircraft carrier


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pinup


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## e~shot

baby


----------



## treefork

birth


----------



## e~shot

midwife


----------



## treefork

surrogate


----------



## e~shot

India


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## TSM

milk


----------



## JonM

chocolate


----------



## Individual

Tasty


----------



## PorkChopSling

Donuts


----------



## TSM

holes


----------



## treefork

shovel


----------



## TSM

dirt


----------



## Individual

Spam


----------



## treefork

scum


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bag


----------



## treefork

dad


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Mum


----------



## treefork

flower


----------



## TSM

rose


----------



## Imperial

bud


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Beer


----------



## treefork

fest


----------



## e~shot

night


----------



## One Shot-Corey

life


----------



## e~shot

new


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## e~shot

steering


----------



## orcrender

wheel


----------



## e~shot

alloy


----------



## orcrender

clad


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## e~shot

cup


----------



## One Shot-Corey

tea


----------



## e~shot

Ceylon


----------



## treefork

green


----------



## e~shot

energy


----------



## MiracleWorker

hyroelectric


----------



## treefork

plant


----------



## e~shot

nuke


----------



## One Shot-Corey

radioactive


----------



## e~shot

toxic


----------



## SmilingFury

Fumes


----------



## Individual

1000 page and almost 20k posts 

Pollution


----------



## e~shot

city


----------



## treefork

sky scrapper


----------



## projector101

Windows


----------



## PorkChopSling

Escape


----------



## projector101

Prison


----------



## orcrender

brig


----------



## SmilingFury

Convict


----------



## TSM

felon


----------



## SmilingFury

Congressmen


----------



## treefork

pervert


----------



## orcrender

stalker


----------



## treefork

night


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sleep


----------



## e~shot

dream


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## treefork

taco


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pork


----------



## treefork

chop


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Fire


----------



## e~shot

alarm


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Clock


----------



## Imperial

time


----------



## MiracleWorker

Clock


----------



## e~shot

wall


----------



## treefork

hanger


----------



## e~shot

coat


----------



## Individual

BLO


----------



## e~shot

bath


----------



## Individual

Wet


----------



## e~shot

floor


----------



## One Shot-Corey

mop


----------



## orcrender

broom


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Handle


----------



## Imperial

bars


----------



## SmilingFury

Drinks!


----------



## treefork

snacks


----------



## orcrender

peanuts


----------



## JonM

pretzels


----------



## treefork

popcorn


----------



## e~shot

drama


----------



## Imperial

ssf


----------



## treefork

addiction


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pastry


----------



## treefork

chef


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## Imperial

slices


----------



## e~shot

bread


----------



## PorkChopSling

Butter


----------



## SmilingFury

Muffin


----------



## e~shot

cupcake


----------



## PorkChopSling

Carmel


----------



## SmilingFury

Frosting


----------



## e~shot

vitamix


----------



## treefork

juice


----------



## TSM

bar


----------



## treefork

raise


----------



## TSM

wage


----------



## treefork

garnishment


----------



## orcrender

earnings


----------



## e~shot

tax


----------



## treefork

refund


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wood


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## MiracleWorker

steel


----------



## treefork

worker


----------



## MiracleWorker

construction


----------



## treefork

site


----------



## e~shot

domain


----------



## MiracleWorker

peace


----------



## e~shot

grave


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sight


----------



## e~shot

crosshair


----------



## PorkChopSling

Scope


----------



## Imperial

mouthwash


----------



## SmilingFury

Gargle


----------



## PorkChopSling

Spit


----------



## orcrender

rinse


----------



## SmilingFury

Repeat


----------



## treefork

cycle


----------



## TSM

renewal


----------



## SmilingFury

Expiration


----------



## TSM

...die


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sleep


----------



## treefork

deprivation


----------



## TSM

deny


----------



## orcrender

withhold


----------



## treefork

earnings


----------



## orcrender

compensation


----------



## treefork

workers


----------



## TSM

rights


----------



## Imperial

lefts


----------



## TSM

liberal


----------



## MiracleWorker

bans


----------



## JonM

tubes :rofl:


----------



## orcrender

radio


----------



## treefork

antenna


----------



## e~shot

tower


----------



## Imperial

monument


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lady


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## MiracleWorker

lady


----------



## treefork

bug


----------



## PorkChopSling

Out


----------



## MiracleWorker

bag


----------



## e~shot

ammo


----------



## MiracleWorker

lead


----------



## e~shot

sinker


----------



## SmilingFury

Hook


----------



## e~shot

Mustad


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fishing


----------



## treefork

bass


----------



## e~shot

lake


----------



## projector101

Superior


----------



## treefork

arrogant


----------



## TSM

hubris


----------



## MiracleWorker

hullo


----------



## orcrender

silo


----------



## treefork

grain


----------



## MiracleWorker

wheat


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pasta


----------



## treefork

bowl


----------



## SmilingFury

Super


----------



## Imperial

superior


----------



## e~shot

Imperial


----------



## treefork

empire


----------



## SmilingFury

Kingdom


----------



## e~shot

heaven


----------



## treefork

paradise


----------



## SmilingFury

Valhalla


----------



## TSM

Odin


----------



## JonM

Thor


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## TSM

forge


----------



## treefork

steel


----------



## orcrender

carbon


----------



## treefork

fiber


----------



## JonM

bamboo


----------



## treefork

skewer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Meat


----------



## treefork

wagon


----------



## e~shot

cart


----------



## PorkChopSling

Go


----------



## SmilingFury

Leave


----------



## e~shot

apply


----------



## PorkChopSling

Concentrate


----------



## e~shot

focus


----------



## SmilingFury

Isolate


----------



## Imperial

solitude


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## TSM

mind


----------



## SmilingFury

Consciousness


----------



## PorkChopSling

Beyond


----------



## TSM

away


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fly


----------



## treefork

plane


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jump


----------



## TSM

leap


----------



## JonM

frog


----------



## orcrender

toad


----------



## treefork

hog


----------



## NoobShooter

porcine


----------



## PorkChopSling

Quills


----------



## treefork

spike


----------



## SmilingFury

Railroad


----------



## Imperial

crossroad


----------



## treefork

landmark


----------



## orcrender

bed


----------



## SmilingFury

Feathers


----------



## projector101

As my 250th post,

Quills


----------



## treefork

pens


----------



## tnflipper52

pig


----------



## orcrender

poke


----------



## treefork

stab


----------



## PorkChopSling

Shank


----------



## treefork

knife


----------



## orcrender

blade


----------



## treefork

rotary


----------



## Doorcracker

Mazda


----------



## e~shot

Bongo


----------



## SmilingFury

Drum


----------



## treefork

beat


----------



## tnflipper52

defeat


----------



## e~shot

surrender


----------



## treefork

tap out


----------



## JonM

refill


----------



## SmilingFury

Giraffe


----------



## tnflipper52

Geoffrey


----------



## treefork

Brah


----------



## orcrender

spam


----------



## treefork

alert


----------



## orcrender

asleep


----------



## treefork

unaware


----------



## PorkChopSling

Surprised


----------



## treefork

shock


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Gulf


----------



## treefork

war


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Death


----------



## treefork

senseless


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Freedom


----------



## treefork

fighter


----------



## MiracleWorker

Army


----------



## treefork

infantry


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Recon


----------



## SmilingFury

Investigate


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cover


----------



## tnflipper52

camoflage


----------



## e~shot

hunt


----------



## TSM

snipe


----------



## treefork

precision


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Deadly


----------



## treefork

dangerous


----------



## e~shot

radioactive


----------



## SmilingFury

Decay


----------



## TSM

rot


----------



## treefork

termite


----------



## SmilingFury

Infestation


----------



## TSM

swarm


----------



## Individual

Zombies


----------



## PorkChopSling

Head shot


----------



## treefork

terminate


----------



## TSM

end


----------



## treefork

times


----------



## TSM

up


----------



## treefork

beat


----------



## PorkChopSling

Drums


----------



## SmilingFury

Barrels


----------



## e~shot

wheel


----------



## SmilingFury

Cheese


----------



## Imperial

spread


----------



## TSM

butter


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## orcrender

shake


----------



## e~shot

hands


----------



## Imperial

tied


----------



## treefork

knot


----------



## TSM

stopper


----------



## SmilingFury

Plug


----------



## orcrender

nickel


----------



## JonM

plated


----------



## SmilingFury

Served


----------



## treefork

rap


----------



## JonM

beat


----------



## treefork

down


----------



## MiracleWorker

up


----------



## treefork

scale


----------



## e~shot

kitchen


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cook


----------



## Imperial

fry


----------



## e~shot

deep


----------



## SmilingFury

Thought


----------



## treefork

process


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Meats


----------



## treefork

deli


----------



## TSM

sandwich


----------



## treefork

hero


----------



## e~shot

bicycle


----------



## treefork

banana


----------



## e~shot

leaf


----------



## SmilingFury

Stem


----------



## orcrender

cell


----------



## PorkChopSling

Phone


----------



## TSM

talk


----------



## SmilingFury

Radio


----------



## orcrender

active


----------



## TSM

aerobic


----------



## MiracleWorker

exercise


----------



## e~shot

gym


----------



## treefork

duty


----------



## e~shot

free


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cash


----------



## e~shot

money


----------



## treefork

wealth


----------



## PorkChopSling

Knowledge


----------



## SmilingFury

Experience


----------



## e~shot

zero


----------



## treefork

calibrate


----------



## SmilingFury

Adjust


----------



## TSM

fix


----------



## treefork

solution


----------



## e~shot

saline


----------



## TSM

salt


----------



## Imperial

seasoning


----------



## treefork

spice


----------



## SmilingFury

Flavor


----------



## treefork

Flav


----------



## TSM

rapper


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bling


----------



## treefork

ring


----------



## TSM

one


----------



## Imperial

lonely


----------



## orcrender

asocial


----------



## PorkChopSling

Anti


----------



## orcrender

armor


----------



## SmilingFury

Plated


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dish


----------



## e~shot

antenna


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## SmilingFury

Looming


----------



## TSM

menace


----------



## orcrender

threaten


----------



## e~shot

blackmail


----------



## treefork

persuasion


----------



## PorkChopSling

Charm


----------



## Imperial

deception


----------



## treefork

war


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Brothers


----------



## treefork

Brahs


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Loyalty


----------



## SmilingFury

Honesty


----------



## treefork

devotion


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Freedom


----------



## treefork

justice


----------



## tnflipper52

league


----------



## treefork

Baseball


----------



## orcrender

glove


----------



## treefork

Baseball


----------



## SmilingFury

Football


----------



## treefork

cheer leader


----------



## Imperial

stripper


----------



## orcrender

clip


----------



## e~shot

flip


----------



## PorkChopSling

Flop


----------



## treefork

belly


----------



## e~shot

mask


----------



## SmilingFury

Surgical


----------



## PorkChopSling

Steel


----------



## e~shot

VG-10


----------



## SmilingFury

Spyderco!!


----------



## treefork

serrated


----------



## SmilingFury

Awful


----------



## e~shot

experience


----------



## SmilingFury

Age


----------



## treefork

middle


----------



## orcrender

undecided


----------



## treefork

procrastinate


----------



## SmilingFury

Inefficient


----------



## treefork

latex free


----------



## e~shot

talc


----------



## treefork

powder


----------



## e~shot

protein


----------



## TSM

meat


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## TSM

fresh


----------



## treefork

bakery


----------



## TSM

d'oh


----------



## treefork

money


----------



## SmilingFury

Tree


----------



## TSM

leave

(as in "make like a tree and...")


----------



## orcrender

vacate


----------



## treefork

evict


----------



## Imperial

bounce


----------



## treefork

jiggle


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Wiggle


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## PorkChopSling

Brick


----------



## Imperial

pillage


----------



## PorkChopSling

Plunder


----------



## Greavous

mayhem


----------



## PorkChopSling

Anarchy


----------



## Greavous

The Sons of...


----------



## Imperial

beaches


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dunes


----------



## SmilingFury

Buggys


----------



## Imperial

baja


----------



## PorkChopSling

Fresh


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## TSM

price


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cost


----------



## TSM

value


----------



## treefork

bargain


----------



## SmilingFury

Negotiate


----------



## orcrender

swindle


----------



## treefork

scam


----------



## TSM

take


----------



## treefork

down


----------



## TSM

town


----------



## PorkChopSling

City


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## SmilingFury

Sentence


----------



## TSM

read


----------



## treefork

comprehend


----------



## orcrender

learn


----------



## treefork

school


----------



## Imperial

drop out


----------



## treefork

loser


----------



## PorkChopSling

Deadbeat


----------



## treefork

slug


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bug


----------



## e~shot

debug


----------



## TSM

exterminate


----------



## treefork

insecticide


----------



## TSM

poison


----------



## treefork

control


----------



## JonM

release


----------



## treefork

mechanism


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Assembly


----------



## orcrender

building


----------



## treefork

department


----------



## PorkChopSling

Compartment


----------



## treefork

syndrome


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Disorder


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chaos


----------



## treefork

riot


----------



## Imperial

anarchy


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mayhem


----------



## treefork

madness


----------



## PorkChopSling

Delirium


----------



## treefork

tremors


----------



## PorkChopSling

Earthquake


----------



## e~shot

Charles Richter


----------



## PorkChopSling

Seismology


----------



## treefork

scale


----------



## SmilingFury

Fish


----------



## TSM

bait


----------



## e~shot

Worms


----------



## treefork

plastic


----------



## TSM

fake


----------



## treefork

boobies


----------



## SmilingFury

Birds


----------



## treefork

flock


----------



## TSM

seagulls


----------



## treefork

beach


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Desert


----------



## TSM

hot


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cold


----------



## orcrender

rolled


----------



## e~shot

edge


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## e~shot

steel


----------



## treefork

carbon


----------



## Imperial

dioxide


----------



## treefork

extinguisher


----------



## SmilingFury

Incinerator


----------



## TSM

burn


----------



## treefork

unit


----------



## TSM

measurement


----------



## treefork

ruler


----------



## TSM

crown


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jewel


----------



## SmilingFury

Emerald


----------



## TSM

city


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lights


----------



## SmilingFury

Shadows


----------



## treefork

death


----------



## TSM

bury


----------



## treefork

hide


----------



## SmilingFury

Treasure


----------



## treefork

chest


----------



## TSM

arms


----------



## treefork

race


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## PorkChopSling

Power


----------



## treefork

stroke


----------



## e~shot

four


----------



## orcrender

iron


----------



## treefork

mountain


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Maiden


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Laurel


----------



## treefork

wood


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Saw


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## orcrender

gang


----------



## treefork

initiation


----------



## SmilingFury

Ceremony


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tea


----------



## e~shot

Ceylon


----------



## tnflipper52

Sri Lanka


----------



## treefork

celebration


----------



## e~shot

fireworks


----------



## treefork

independence


----------



## e~shot

Flag


----------



## treefork

defend


----------



## SmilingFury

Protect


----------



## PorkChopSling

Serve


----------



## treefork

military


----------



## orcrender

orders


----------



## Imperial

a number 5 combo with a large iced tea and onion rings.  j/k

my word is-

command


----------



## treefork

post


----------



## TSM

hole


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## treefork

mill


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Pepper


----------



## treefork

salt


----------



## orcrender

water


----------



## treefork

sport


----------



## orcrender

curling


----------



## PorkChopSling

Broom


----------



## treefork

witch


----------



## SmilingFury

Warlock


----------



## treefork

troll


----------



## SmilingFury

Orc


----------



## Imperial

dwarf


----------



## SmilingFury

Elves


----------



## PorkChopSling

Elves


----------



## PorkChopSling

Jinx


----------



## SmilingFury

Haha
Hex


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nut


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## TSM

fired


----------



## orcrender

expelled


----------



## treefork

school


----------



## e~shot

home


----------



## PorkChopSling

Castle


----------



## treefork

medieval


----------



## PorkChopSling

Knight


----------



## e~shot

Aaron


----------



## SmilingFury

Hank


----------



## Imperial

hill


----------



## PorkChopSling

Billy


----------



## e~shot

belly


----------



## PorkChopSling

Flop


----------



## e~shot

flip


----------



## SmilingFury

Somersault


----------



## TSM

roll


----------



## Imperial

joint


----------



## treefork

motion


----------



## TSM

gesture


----------



## treefork

generous


----------



## PorkChopSling

Giving


----------



## treefork

gratitude


----------



## SmilingFury

Appreciation


----------



## treefork

humble


----------



## e~shot

honest


----------



## treefork

truth


----------



## e~shot

evidence


----------



## treefork

technician


----------



## PorkChopSling

Operator


----------



## treefork

assist


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hand


----------



## Imperial

over


----------



## treefork

top


----------



## SmilingFury

Hat


----------



## treefork

trick


----------



## TSM

treat


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Friend


----------



## treefork

loyal


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Companion


----------



## treefork

buddy


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Stinker


----------



## treefork

rascal


----------



## TSM

scalawag


----------



## treefork

pirate


----------



## TSM

captain


----------



## treefork

Phillips


----------



## TSM

Magnavox


----------



## treefork

television


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tube


----------



## Imperial

straw


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## TSM

cover


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rubber


----------



## TSM

protection


----------



## treefork

rubber


----------



## SmilingFury

Glove


----------



## PorkChopSling

Love


----------



## TSM

war


----------



## orcrender

peace


----------



## e~shot

talk


----------



## treefork

radio


----------



## e~shot

station


----------



## JonM

fuel


----------



## treefork

pump


----------



## e~shot

air


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## PorkChopSling

Drop


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## TSM

cutter


----------



## SmilingFury

Coast guard


----------



## TSM

navy


----------



## e~shot

white


----------



## SmilingFury

Out


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## SmilingFury

Fishing


----------



## TSM

hole


----------



## SmilingFury

Blow


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## JonM

shot


----------



## PorkChopSling

Steel


----------



## TSM

mill


----------



## treefork

pepper


----------



## Imperial

spray


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Burn


----------



## SmilingFury

Insult


----------



## treefork

troll


----------



## TSM

bridge


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cross


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## orcrender

course


----------



## e~shot

crash


----------



## orcrender

burn


----------



## e~shot

sun


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## JonM

shoes


----------



## treefork

leather


----------



## e~shot

puncher


----------



## SmilingFury

Boxer


----------



## e~shot

shorts


----------



## treefork

gym


----------



## SmilingFury

Class


----------



## treefork

act


----------



## TSM

mime


----------



## treefork

mute


----------



## TSM

volume


----------



## treefork

pressure


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Quiet


----------



## treefork

library


----------



## TSM

dusty


----------



## JonM

muffin


----------



## TSM

top


----------



## PorkChopSling

Spin


----------



## treefork

bottle


----------



## TSM

can


----------



## treefork

target


----------



## TSM

Wal-mart


----------



## treefork

cheap


----------



## Imperial

[email protected]@rd


----------



## MiracleWorker

cuss


----------



## treefork

swear


----------



## TSM

promise


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Ring


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## PorkChopSling

24k


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## Greavous

saw


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cards


----------



## treefork

deck


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## SmilingFury

Deliver


----------



## e~shot

speech


----------



## SmilingFury

Pattern


----------



## e~shot

mosaic


----------



## SmilingFury

Tile


----------



## treefork

floor


----------



## JonM

ceiling


----------



## SmilingFury

Fan


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## PorkChopSling

Girl


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## orcrender

battle


----------



## treefork

war


----------



## PorkChopSling

Crime


----------



## treefork

lab


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rats


----------



## treefork

scabs


----------



## PorkChopSling

Scar


----------



## SmilingFury

Memories


----------



## PorkChopSling

Novel


----------



## SmilingFury

Original


----------



## Imperial

authentic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Serious


----------



## SmilingFury

Jermaine


----------



## Imperial

tito


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ortiz


----------



## treefork

has been


----------



## Imperial

hype


----------



## e~shot

disappoint


----------



## JonM

datapoint


----------



## orcrender

byte


----------



## treefork

mega


----------



## orcrender

phone


----------



## Whitewolf

cell


----------



## SmilingFury

Jail


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## PorkChopSling

Trap


----------



## Imperial

rabbit


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stew


----------



## treefork

pot


----------



## e~shot

hot


----------



## orcrender

rod


----------



## e~shot

brass


----------



## treefork

monkey


----------



## PorkChopSling

Suit


----------



## e~shot

two tone


----------



## treefork

hair


----------



## TSM

removal


----------



## SmilingFury

Discard


----------



## PorkChopSling

Trash


----------



## TSM

rubbish


----------



## orcrender

junk


----------



## PorkChopSling

Yard


----------



## SmilingFury

Sale


----------



## PorkChopSling

Treasure


----------



## TSM

chest


----------



## SmilingFury

Hair


----------



## TSM

tortoise


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hare


----------



## JonM

Daffy


----------



## SmilingFury

Bugs


----------



## Whitewolf

Bunny


----------



## TSM

chocolate


----------



## Imperial

vanilla


----------



## TSM

extract


----------



## treefork

rescue


----------



## Whitewolf

dog


----------



## PorkChopSling

Boxer


----------



## treefork

shorts


----------



## e~shot

3/4


----------



## SmilingFury

Fraction


----------



## Imperial

pieces


----------



## e~shot

puzzle


----------



## treefork

challenge


----------



## TSM

accepted


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## Imperial

utopia


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## TSM

nirvana


----------



## PorkChopSling

End


----------



## treefork

days


----------



## Individual

Week


----------



## treefork

cycle


----------



## TSM

repeat


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stuck


----------



## orcrender

jammed


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

War


----------



## treefork

he**


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## SmilingFury

Dragons


----------



## e~shot

fly


----------



## SmilingFury

Swatter


----------



## treefork

zapper


----------



## orcrender

ground


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hogs


----------



## JonM

Exploding


----------



## Imperial

energy


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ball


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## orcrender

crate


----------



## treefork

barrel


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Box


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## PorkChopSling

Hat


----------



## e~shot

Panama


----------



## MiracleWorker

krapes


----------



## treefork

crapes


----------



## MiracleWorker

Frenchie


----------



## treefork

tongue


----------



## ryguy27

Taste


----------



## treefork

smell


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sound


----------



## SmilingFury

Echo


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sonic


----------



## SmilingFury

Cherry limeade


----------



## TSM

flavoring


----------



## SmilingFury

Coloring


----------



## e~shot

food


----------



## PorkChopSling

Farm


----------



## SmilingFury

Funny


----------



## e~shot

clown


----------



## treefork

amusement


----------



## TSM

park


----------



## e~shot

children


----------



## Individual

Weak


----------



## treefork

toys


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## treefork

black


----------



## SmilingFury

Blue


----------



## treefork

mood


----------



## TSM

ring


----------



## SmilingFury

Leader


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## Individual

Grain


----------



## Imperial

against


----------



## treefork

odds


----------



## SmilingFury

Favorite


----------



## treefork

flavor


----------



## TSM

taste


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bud


----------



## orcrender

wiser


----------



## e~shot

decision


----------



## treefork

procrastinate


----------



## JonM

anticipate


----------



## treefork

worry


----------



## SmilingFury

Perseverate


----------



## e~shot

natural


----------



## TSM

organic


----------



## treefork

produce


----------



## JonM

complete


----------



## TSM

whole


----------



## treefork

balance


----------



## Individual

Fall


----------



## treefork

guy


----------



## TSM

gardner


----------



## Individual

Spoilt


----------



## Imperial

affluenza


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mental


----------



## treefork

shooting


----------



## JonM

targeting


----------



## e~shot

aiming


----------



## treefork

instinctive


----------



## PorkChopSling

Reaction


----------



## e~shot

action


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## e~shot

blueprint


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## e~shot

hard work


----------



## treefork

persistence


----------



## e~shot

Spyderco


----------



## treefork

serrated


----------



## e~shot

seatbelt


----------



## treefork

airbag


----------



## SmilingFury

Balloon


----------



## PorkChopSling

Red


----------



## Individual

Blood


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## treefork

View attachment 55708


shop


----------



## e~shot

online


----------



## treefork

internet


----------



## e~shot

modem


----------



## Individual

Connection


----------



## orcrender

network


----------



## treefork

social


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Experiment


----------



## PorkChopSling

Modify


----------



## orcrender

adapt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Transmutation


----------



## e~shot

chemistry


----------



## treefork

experiment


----------



## e~shot

lab


----------



## treefork

science


----------



## e~shot

earth


----------



## treefork

wind


----------



## SmilingFury

FIRE!!!


----------



## treefork

fighter


----------



## e~shot

jet


----------



## treefork

set


----------



## Individual

Movie


----------



## treefork

trailer


----------



## Individual

Hillbilly


----------



## orcrender

bone


----------



## Individual

Dog


----------



## treefork

player


----------



## Individual

Stud


----------



## treefork

stallion


----------



## PorkChopSling

Mustang


----------



## orcrender

fighter


----------



## treefork

pilot


----------



## e~shot

auto


----------



## treefork

eject


----------



## PorkChopSling

Box


----------



## treefork

fan


----------



## e~shot

cooling


----------



## SmilingFury

Rack


----------



## e~shot

shoe


----------



## TSM

shine


----------



## Individual

Polish


----------



## treefork

buff


----------



## TSM

wax


----------



## SmilingFury

Museum


----------



## JonM

history


----------



## treefork

repeat


----------



## TSM

return


----------



## Imperial

refund


----------



## SmilingFury

Receipt


----------



## treefork

audit


----------



## JonM

count


----------



## orcrender

baron


----------



## treefork

red


----------



## e~shot

stop


----------



## treefork

sign


----------



## e~shot

board


----------



## treefork

draft


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pick


----------



## treefork

lock


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Jail


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bait


----------



## e~shot

worm


----------



## SmilingFury

Hook


----------



## PorkChopSling

Line


----------



## treefork

sinker


----------



## SmilingFury

Floater


----------



## JonM

flush


----------



## TSM

drain


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pipe


----------



## SmilingFury

Wrench


----------



## TSM

pry


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## Marnix

drink


----------



## TSM

double


----------



## Marnix

band


----------



## TSM

cover


----------



## treefork

charge


----------



## SmilingFury

Bugler


----------



## Imperial

boy


----------



## treefork

scout


----------



## TSM

snipe


----------



## JonM

hunt


----------



## TSM

gather


----------



## treefork

hoard


----------



## Imperial

antiqueing


----------



## TSM

patina


----------



## tnflipper52

tarnish


----------



## TSM

fade


----------



## SmilingFury

Flattop


----------



## TSM

plateau


----------



## Marnix

table


----------



## SmilingFury

Tennis


----------



## TSM

shoes


----------



## JonM

horse


----------



## treefork

race


----------



## e~shot

course


----------



## treefork

golf


----------



## e~shot

tee


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## JonM

dance


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## e~shot

3rd


----------



## SmilingFury

Bronze


----------



## tnflipper52

cannon


----------



## TSM

fodder


----------



## Individual

Cattle.


----------



## NaturalFork

steak


----------



## TSM

eggs


----------



## PorkChopSling

Steamed


----------



## TSM

veggies


----------



## treefork

side


----------



## JonM

saddle


----------



## TSM

sore


----------



## tnflipper52

Buttocks


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## orcrender

body


----------



## TSM

mind


----------



## orcrender

soul


----------



## TSM

blues


----------



## Imperial

guitar


----------



## e~shot

Ash


----------



## treefork

dust


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## e~shot

power


----------



## treefork

play


----------



## e~shot

Google


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## Imperial

discover


----------



## PorkChopSling

Explore


----------



## Marnix

Map


----------



## TSM

Dora


----------



## Whitewolf

explorer


----------



## TSM

expedition


----------



## Whitewolf

mines


----------



## JonM

yours


----------



## Imperial

always :wub:


----------



## PorkChopSling

Forever


----------



## TSM

never


----------



## JonM

maybe


----------



## SmilingFury

Unlikely


----------



## JonM

tenable


----------



## PorkChopSling

Defend


----------



## SmilingFury

Attack


----------



## e~shot

counter


----------



## SmilingFury

Uppercut


----------



## e~shot

knockout


----------



## SmilingFury

Unconscious


----------



## PorkChopSling

Subconscious


----------



## SmilingFury

Id


----------



## orcrender

ego


----------



## Individual

Ergo


----------



## JonM

bogo


----------



## Individual

Pogo


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stick


----------



## SmilingFury

Adhere


----------



## orcrender

weld


----------



## e~shot

oxygen


----------



## PorkChopSling

Air


----------



## SmilingFury

Nitrogen


----------



## e~shot

tires


----------



## Marnix

bicycle


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ride


----------



## JonM

Beemer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Junk


----------



## Marnix

Treasure


----------



## Individual

Chest


----------



## SmilingFury

Trunk


----------



## e~shot

tree


----------



## treefork

fork


----------



## e~shot

bark


----------



## TSM

bite


----------



## JonM

heel


----------



## Individual

Shoe


----------



## TSM

shirt


----------



## JonM

service


----------



## TSM

station


----------



## Marnix

train


----------



## Individual

Tube


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bands


----------



## Marnix

Gold


----------



## TSM

coin


----------



## treefork

slot


----------



## Imperial

penny


----------



## TSM

copper


----------



## orcrender

wire


----------



## Imperial

tap


----------



## orcrender

dance


----------



## JonM

lindy


----------



## treefork

triple


----------



## Marnix

heavy


----------



## JonM

shot


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## e~shot

breaker


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## e~shot

cube


----------



## SmilingFury

Root


----------



## Individual

Slate


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sheet


----------



## Individual

Latex


----------



## e~shot

Texshooter


----------



## treefork

Hays


----------



## TSM

haze


----------



## treefork

fog


----------



## TSM

mist


----------



## JonM

snow


----------



## PorkChopSling

Storm


----------



## JonM

trooper


----------



## treefork

state


----------



## JonM

nirvana


----------



## treefork

heaven


----------



## e~shot

kingdom


----------



## TSM

throne


----------



## treefork

king


----------



## TSM

ace


----------



## Marnix

poker


----------



## TSM

fold


----------



## Individual

Paper


----------



## TSM

plane


----------



## Imperial

plateau


----------



## Individual

Plate


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lip


----------



## Individual

Stick


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## Individual

Battle


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Wreck


----------



## treefork

vehicle


----------



## TSM

drive


----------



## JonM

driven


----------



## treefork

mad


----------



## Individual

Tease


----------



## TSM

frustrate


----------



## JonM

boggle


----------



## Individual

Mind


----------



## PorkChopSling

Melt


----------



## SmilingFury

Cheese


----------



## treefork

mouse


----------



## Individual

Nuisance


----------



## PorkChopSling

Exterminate


----------



## JonM

kill


----------



## TSM

end


----------



## Individual

Start


----------



## JonM

jump


----------



## TSM

froggy


----------



## Individual

Target


----------



## JonM

walking


----------



## SmilingFury

Strolling


----------



## PorkChopSling

Trolling


----------



## Individual

Youtube


----------



## SmilingFury

Armadillo


----------



## orcrender

tank


----------



## Individual

Shell


----------



## Imperial

protection


----------



## Individual

Safe Sex


----------



## JonM

OOPS


----------



## orcrender

expecting


----------



## Berkshire bred

waiting


----------



## Marnix

santa


----------



## PorkChopSling

Beard


----------



## Berkshire bred

moustache


----------



## JonM

charles


----------



## Individual

Accident


----------



## SmilingFury

Carrot


----------



## Individual

Orange


----------



## orcrender

county


----------



## Marnix

arapahoe


----------



## orcrender

Chippewa


----------



## JonM

Ojibwe


----------



## PorkChopSling

Native


----------



## TSM

home


----------



## SmilingFury

Boy


----------



## Marnix

son


----------



## TSM

fortunate


----------



## Marnix

luck


----------



## JonM

skill


----------



## orcrender

knowledge


----------



## TSM

power


----------



## treefork

stroke


----------



## PorkChopSling

Motor


----------



## Individual

Practice


----------



## TSM

perfect


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## PorkChopSling

Commander


----------



## TSM

conductor


----------



## orcrender

induction


----------



## Marnix

smelting


----------



## treefork

pot


----------



## e~shot

hot


----------



## treefork

potato


----------



## SmilingFury

Pancake


----------



## e~shot

honey


----------



## JonM

Dew


----------



## e~shot

melon


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gelato


----------



## treefork

desert


----------



## Individual

Sand


----------



## treefork

bag


----------



## SmilingFury

Sack


----------



## treefork

lunch


----------



## SmilingFury

Special


----------



## TSM

privileged


----------



## JonM

few


----------



## TSM

many


----------



## SmilingFury

Myriad


----------



## Individual

Countless


----------



## bunnybuster

Just my own opinion,

This thread needs to have it`s own area, just for followers of it.

Make it a separate blog.

To take over the `` off topic`` section...is not favorable to everyone.


----------



## SmilingFury

bunnybuster said:


> Just my own opinion,
> This thread needs to have it`s own area, just for followers of it.
> Make it a separate blog.
> To take over the `` off topic`` section...is not favorable to everyone.


^^^^^ that is more than one word sir.


----------



## SmilingFury

(FRESH START)

Tolerance


----------



## e~shot

bearing


----------



## treefork

steel


----------



## TSM

iron


----------



## SmilingFury

Lung


----------



## treefork

diaphragm


----------



## TSM

protection


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## JonM

Blueprint


----------



## SmilingFury

Schematic


----------



## PorkChopSling

Map


----------



## JonM

Gas


----------



## treefork

pump


----------



## JonM

Shotgun


----------



## treefork

wedding


----------



## SmilingFury

Cake


----------



## treefork

boss


----------



## JonM

Hog


----------



## treefork

tie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Draw


----------



## TSM

paint


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Describe


----------



## TSM

show


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## TSM

sail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orinoco


----------



## SmilingFury

Mississippi


----------



## treefork

burning


----------



## SmilingFury

Bush


----------



## Hrawk

Wax


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bees


----------



## treefork

knees


----------



## e~shot

patella


----------



## treefork

cap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Limit


----------



## orcrender

stop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loss


----------



## SmilingFury

Profit


----------



## treefork

margin


----------



## orcrender

header


----------



## treefork

beam


----------



## SmilingFury

Laser


----------



## treefork

tag


----------



## PorkChopSling

It


----------



## Hrawk

Clown


----------



## SmilingFury

Spider.


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## SmilingFury

Moves


----------



## treefork

grooves


----------



## TSM

funks


----------



## JonM

Punks


----------



## treefork

thugs


----------



## TSM

gangters


----------



## treefork

rap


----------



## e~shot

pop


----------



## PorkChopSling

Soda


----------



## e~shot

CO2


----------



## TSM

trees


----------



## treefork

forks


----------



## SmilingFury

Spoons


----------



## treefork

knifes


----------



## TSM

scales


----------



## treefork

fish


----------



## TSM

line


----------



## JonM

Sinker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cement enshrined corps thrown over a bridge...(is there a word for that?)


----------



## Individual

Flung


----------



## orcrender

slung


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Marnix

lead


----------



## treefork

poison


----------



## PorkChopSling

Addiction


----------



## treefork

rehab


----------



## PorkChopSling

Trials


----------



## e~shot

court


----------



## orcrender

marshall


----------



## treefork

law


----------



## SmilingFury

School


----------



## treefork

old


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## treefork

medal


----------



## e~shot

Olympics


----------



## treefork

excellence


----------



## e~shot

rank


----------



## treefork

ego


----------



## TSM

id


----------



## PorkChopSling

Instinctive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Innate


----------



## TSM

inert


----------



## SmilingFury

guacamole


----------



## treefork

salsa


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bandolero


----------



## orcrender

legends


----------



## TSM

fables


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Media


----------



## treefork

lies


----------



## SmilingFury

Politics


----------



## treefork

arse kissing


----------



## Marnix

donkey


----------



## treefork

shrek


----------



## PorkChopSling

Green


----------



## treefork

bean


----------



## PorkChopSling

Dip


----------



## e~shot

big


----------



## treefork

country


----------



## TSM

woods


----------



## JonM

Shores


----------



## orcrender

coasts


----------



## TSM

glides


----------



## treefork

sails


----------



## TSM

rigging


----------



## JonM

elections


----------



## PorkChopSling

Selection


----------



## treefork

natural


----------



## PorkChopSling

Organic


----------



## JonM

Bologna


----------



## treefork

sandwich


----------



## TSM

sub


----------



## treefork

marine


----------



## PorkChopSling

First


----------



## TSM

only


----------



## treefork

lonely


----------



## orcrender

lost


----------



## treefork

found


----------



## SmilingFury

Money


----------



## PorkChopSling

Cash


----------



## treefork

payment


----------



## PorkChopSling

Paid


----------



## treefork

vacation


----------



## MiracleWorker

work


----------



## treefork

job


----------



## SmilingFury

Contract


----------



## treefork

dispute


----------



## e~shot

understanding


----------



## treefork

harmony


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nature


----------



## treefork

nurture


----------



## TSM

grow


----------



## SmilingFury

Shrink


----------



## TSM

withdraw


----------



## treefork

surrender


----------



## bunnybuster

so what ?


----------



## TSM

jokers


----------



## rlmlam

players


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sport


----------



## orcrender

game


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tease


----------



## treefork

harass


----------



## Beanflip

Hassle


----------



## treefork

bully


----------



## PorkChopSling

Bat


----------



## treefork

Target


----------



## PorkChopSling

Aim


----------



## treefork

Focus


----------



## orcrender

study


----------



## SmilingFury

Library


----------



## PorkChopSling

Research


----------



## treefork

developement


----------



## e~shot

software


----------



## PorkChopSling

Program


----------



## treefork

show


----------



## e~shot

One man


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lone


----------



## e~shot

solitude


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## TSM

quiet


----------



## treefork

tranquil


----------



## e~shot

tranquilizer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Downer


----------



## orcrender

bummer


----------



## treefork

sedation


----------



## SmilingFury

Ramones


----------



## treefork

punk


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rock


----------



## treefork

paper


----------



## TSM

plate


----------



## SmilingFury

Tectonic


----------



## TSM

shift


----------



## SmilingFury

Adjust


----------



## PorkChopSling

Tweak


----------



## orcrender

break


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## TSM

pants


----------



## treefork

coat


----------



## Beanflip

Rack


----------



## e~shot

shoe


----------



## PorkChopSling

Horse


----------



## e~shot

race


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rat


----------



## e~shot

tail


----------



## treefork

wag


----------



## TSM

dog


----------



## treefork

bone


----------



## PorkChopSling

Material


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Witness


----------



## treefork

protection


----------



## TSM

safety


----------



## JonM

Recall


----------



## treefork

total


----------



## e~shot

sum


----------



## treefork

net


----------



## JonM

Fish


----------



## e~shot

fillet


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## e~shot

paste


----------



## treefork

wax


----------



## e~shot

buff


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## Beanflip

Polish


----------



## e~shot

French


----------



## treefork

fry


----------



## TSM

oil


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## TSM

boardwalk


----------



## projector101

Park Place


----------



## treefork

jail


----------



## TSM

bail


----------



## SmilingFury

Bilge


----------



## TSM

pump


----------



## treefork

grind


----------



## orcrender

meat


----------



## e~shot

dried


----------



## treefork

freeze


----------



## e~shot

ice


----------



## treefork

vanilla


----------



## orcrender

beans


----------



## TSM

rice


----------



## treefork

field


----------



## TSM

trail


----------



## treefork

boss


----------



## TSM

hog


----------



## treefork

trough


----------



## Marnix

wood


----------



## treefork

View attachment 58219


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## Individual

Bend (WITH YO MIND)


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## TSM

dance


----------



## treefork

spider


----------



## Marnix

charlotte


----------



## treefork

web


----------



## PorkChopSling

Lies


----------



## treefork

promises


----------



## orcrender

elections


----------



## treefork

circus


----------



## PorkChopSling

Acts


----------



## orcrender

law


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## SmilingFury

Point


----------



## treefork

aim


----------



## JonM

fire


----------



## e~shot

starter


----------



## PorkChopSling

Gun


----------



## e~shot

Glock


----------



## Marnix

Seventeen


----------



## treefork

magazine


----------



## orcrender

drum


----------



## JonM

Thompson


----------



## Marnix

Capone


----------



## treefork

Chicago


----------



## Marnix

Bear


----------



## treefork

hawk


----------



## TSM

eye


----------



## treefork

candy


----------



## JonM

knocker


----------



## TSM

brass


----------



## PorkChopSling

Knuckles


----------



## Marnix

Hand


----------



## treefork

made


----------



## orcrender

finished


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## e~shot

polish


----------



## treefork

buff


----------



## e~shot

wheel


----------



## treefork

steer


----------



## TSM

bull


----------



## treefork

rider


----------



## orcrender

passenger


----------



## treefork

seat


----------



## orcrender

cover


----------



## treefork

charge


----------



## e~shot

Buffalo


----------



## treefork

Bill


----------



## e~shot

Gates


----------



## treefork

money


----------



## tnflipper52

penny


----------



## SmilingFury

Arcade


----------



## treefork

game


----------



## JonM

Hide


----------



## treefork

seek


----------



## orcrender

destroy


----------



## treefork

shred


----------



## PorkChopSling

Glass


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## e~shot

holder


----------



## orcrender

clamp


----------



## treefork

hold


----------



## JonM

Release


----------



## orcrender

drop


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## e~shot

one


----------



## treefork

united


----------



## orcrender

front


----------



## treefork

line


----------



## PorkChopSling

Draw


----------



## treefork

fast


----------



## PorkChopSling

Minute


----------



## treefork

rice


----------



## orcrender

paddy


----------



## PorkChopSling

Wagon


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## e~shot

bullet


----------



## treefork

proof


----------



## JonM

original


----------



## tnflipper52

prototype


----------



## e~shot

beta


----------



## tnflipper52

gamma


----------



## treefork

alpha


----------



## JonM

delta


----------



## TSM

swamp


----------



## treefork

gator


----------



## TSM

Wally


----------



## treefork

World


----------



## e~shot

Earth


----------



## treefork

Wind


----------



## JonM

fire


----------



## PorkChopSling

Barn


----------



## treefork

burner


----------



## TSM

torch


----------



## treefork

weld


----------



## TSM

fuse


----------



## treefork

bond


----------



## orcrender

glue


----------



## treefork

epoxy


----------



## e~shot

resin


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## e~shot

roots


----------



## JonM

Regae


----------



## TSM

funk


----------



## treefork

stank


----------



## JonM

Badonkadonk


----------



## treefork

butt


----------



## TSM

cigarette


----------



## treefork

smoke


----------



## orcrender

pole


----------



## JonM

hook


----------



## Marnix

lure


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## TSM

trap


----------



## treefork

shoot


----------



## TSM

fire


----------



## JonM

score


----------



## PorkChopSling

Point


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## JonM

shatter


----------



## orcrender

crumple


----------



## treefork

paper


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## e~shot

instructor


----------



## PorkChopSling

Example


----------



## treefork

problem


----------



## e~shot

solution


----------



## TSM

dissolve


----------



## treefork

melt


----------



## TSM

cheese


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sandwich


----------



## shew97

PBJ


----------



## TSM

PBR


----------



## orcrender

hops


----------



## TSM

bitters


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sweet


----------



## orcrender

gum


----------



## treefork

rubber


----------



## troutokie

Bands


----------



## treefork

tapered


----------



## troutokie

Shafts


----------



## Marnix

Arrow


----------



## treefork

straight


----------



## TSM

line


----------



## Underachiever

clime


----------



## orcrender

setting


----------



## treefork

location


----------



## PorkChopSling

GPS


----------



## TSM

satellite


----------



## Marnix

orbit


----------



## TSM

revolution


----------



## Marnix

america


----------



## orcrender

states


----------



## troutokie

Coins


----------



## JonM

phrases


----------



## orcrender

coded


----------



## e~shot

color


----------



## orcrender

resistor


----------



## treefork

amperage


----------



## orcrender

voltage


----------



## newbslingshotter

Zapdos


----------



## Marnix

pokemon


----------



## newbslingshotter

Pikachu


----------



## JonM

mario


----------



## Marnix

game


----------



## orcrender

play


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## e~shot

bat


----------



## newbslingshotter

Fluttershy


----------



## JonM

Butterfly


----------



## treefork

wing


----------



## newbslingshotter

Pegasus


----------



## PorkChopSling

Quest


----------



## newbslingshotter

Fallout


----------



## treefork

radioactive


----------



## TSM

isotope


----------



## PorkChopSling

Spider


----------



## orcrender

mutant


----------



## treefork

ninja


----------



## Marnix

black


----------



## treefork

jack


----------



## e~shot

fruit


----------



## treefork

bat


----------



## e~shot

cricket


----------



## newbslingshotter

Delicious


----------



## PorkChopSling

Chocolate


----------



## newbslingshotter

Cookie


----------



## treefork

dough


----------



## Marnix

Money

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Outdoor Forums mobile app


----------



## treefork

bank


----------



## newbslingshotter

COD


----------



## TSM

ASAP


----------



## newbslingshotter

FUBAR


----------



## treefork

economy


----------



## newbslingshotter

Bullshit


----------



## newbslingshotter

Sorry, bull sh!t


----------



## treefork

lie


----------



## Marnix

Bernie Madoff.


----------



## newbslingshotter

Who


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## newbslingshotter

When


----------



## treefork

where


----------



## newbslingshotter

Why


----------



## orcrender

me


----------



## treefork

I


----------



## troutokie

Olympus


----------



## treefork

lens


----------



## TSM

cleaner


----------



## treefork

maid


----------



## TSM

French (ooh la la)


----------



## treefork

frie


----------



## TSM

oil


----------



## newbslingshotter

Explosions!!


----------



## treefork

fireworks


----------



## newbslingshotter

Fire


----------



## TSM

smoke


----------



## orcrender

mirrors


----------



## shew97

Broken glass


----------



## treefork

sharp


----------



## f00by

blunt


----------



## e~shot

file


----------



## treefork

rasp


----------



## e~shot

bastard


----------



## PorkChopSling

Sword


----------



## newbslingshotter

Chainsaw-Katana


----------



## f00by

hybrid


----------



## treefork

produce


----------



## xe0n

Games


----------



## treefork

series


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## treefork

study


----------



## e~shot

exam


----------



## PorkChopSling

Doctors


----------



## e~shot

prescriptions


----------



## treefork

final


----------



## e~shot

Countdown


----------



## orcrender

launch


----------



## PorkChopSling

Rocket


----------



## orcrender

Coaster


----------



## treefork

roller


----------



## e~shot

skates


----------



## JonM

Getaway


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## PorkChopSling

Truck


----------



## treefork

driver


----------



## PorkChopSling

Side


----------



## e~shot

effect


----------



## newbslingshotter

Finals ( which are complete bullsh1t)


----------



## treefork

exam


----------



## PorkChopSling

Stress


----------



## treefork

management


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## PorkChopSling

Watch


----------



## e~shot

wrist


----------



## treefork

bone


----------



## TSM

saw


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## JonM

Runner


----------



## treefork

marathon


----------



## orcrender

sprint


----------



## treefork

walk


----------



## e~shot

through


----------



## treefork

out


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## TSM

wicker


----------



## treefork

basket


----------



## TSM

weave


----------



## JonM

straight


----------



## TSM

vector


----------



## treefork

force


----------



## TSM

persuade


----------



## treefork

smooth


----------



## Beanflip

Keystone

"Smooth like Keith Stone"


----------



## TSM

mason


----------



## treefork

secret


----------



## TSM

keeper


----------



## SmilingFury

ECST!!!!!


----------



## TSM

travel


----------



## treefork

far


----------



## TSM

near


----------



## treefork

miss


----------



## orcrender

ringer


----------



## treefork

dead


----------



## JonM

head


----------



## treefork

games


----------



## orcrender

gin


----------



## treefork

tonic


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## PorkChopSling

Neck


----------



## treefork

tie


----------



## Beanflip

Dye


----------



## treefork

shirt


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## treefork

nose


----------



## e~shot

sinus


----------



## treefork

spray


----------



## e~shot

paint


----------



## orcrender

prime


----------



## treefork

tender


----------



## quarterinmynose

sore


----------



## MiracleWorker

joints


----------



## treefork

arthritis


----------



## PorkChopSling

Pain


----------



## treefork

relief


----------



## PorkChopSling

Aide


----------



## treefork

public


----------



## TSM

open


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## e~shot

roof


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## PorkChopSling

Ring


----------



## e~shot

wedding


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## TSM

favors


----------



## orcrender

hats


----------



## treefork

off


----------



## TSM

on


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## PorkChopSling

Down


----------



## treefork

town


----------



## e~shot

China


----------



## treefork

doll


----------



## TSM

dame


----------



## treefork

chick


----------



## TSM

babe


----------



## treefork

hottie


----------



## e~shot

tottie


----------



## treefork

fox


----------



## orcrender

trot


----------



## treefork

boogie


----------



## orcrender

nights


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## e~shot

flash


----------



## treefork

drive


----------



## e~shot

cloud


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## TSM

flood


----------



## treefork

gate


----------



## TSM

keeper


----------



## treefork

hook


----------



## TSM

barb


----------



## treefork

wire


----------



## orcrender

electric


----------



## treefork

chair


----------



## e~shot

arm


----------



## treefork

weapon


----------



## e~shot

ban


----------



## treefork

tyranny


----------



## TSM

revolt


----------



## e~shot

rebel


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

Street


----------



## TSM

party


----------



## treefork

racer


----------



## PorkChopSling

Strip


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## TSM

music


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## shew97

ACDC


----------



## treefork

Beavis


----------



## e~shot

Simpson


----------



## treefork

Bart


----------



## hautamak

Fart


----------



## treefork

beans


----------



## orcrender

butter


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## shew97

Sandwich


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## e~shot

photo


----------



## TSM

booth


----------



## orcrender

kissing


----------



## shew97

Goodbye


----------



## e~shot

end


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## e~shot

share


----------



## shew97

Charity


----------



## e~shot

homeless


----------



## shew97

Hobo


----------



## TSM

bum


----------



## shew97

Money


----------



## e~shot

currency


----------



## orcrender

coin


----------



## shew97

Slots


----------



## treefork

vegas


----------



## e~shot

casino


----------



## shew97

Boat


----------



## treefork

dock


----------



## e~shot

fishing


----------



## treefork

lure


----------



## shew97

Bait


----------



## e~shot

cast


----------



## shew97

Broken bones


----------



## treefork

injury


----------



## TSM

heal


----------



## treefork

miracle


----------



## TSM

science


----------



## shew97

Chemistry


----------



## Benjen S

walter


----------



## treefork

flask


----------



## TSM

whiskey


----------



## shew97

Jack Daniels


----------



## treefork

wine


----------



## shew97

Wedding


----------



## treefork

song


----------



## orcrender

bird


----------



## shew97

Eagle


----------



## treefork

eye


----------



## shew97

Glasses


----------



## e~shot

Google


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Everything


----------



## shew97

Buffet


----------



## e~shot

table


----------



## shew97

Dishes


----------



## treefork

cabinet


----------



## orcrender

sideboard


----------



## TSM

skateboard


----------



## orcrender

park


----------



## shew97

Picnic


----------



## TSM

ants


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## orcrender

pit


----------



## shew97

BBQ


----------



## treefork

ribs


----------



## shew97

Pig


----------



## TSM

skin


----------



## treefork

tight


----------



## shew97

Knot


----------



## treefork

rope


----------



## shew97

Snatch strap


----------



## treefork

chastity belt

lol


----------



## shew97

Rape


----------



## treefork

assault


----------



## TSM

battery


----------



## shew97

Violence


----------



## treefork

drugs


----------



## shew97

Cartale


----------



## TSM

thugs


----------



## shew97

Life


----------



## treefork

coach


----------



## shew97

Baseball


----------



## treefork

bat


----------



## shew97

Night


----------



## jodigirl

Day


----------



## shew97

Sun


----------



## e~shot

moon


----------



## shew97

Apollo


----------



## TSM

mission


----------



## treefork

statement


----------



## TSM

fact


----------



## orcrender

spun


----------



## shew97

thread


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## shew97

Scissors


----------



## treefork

hands


----------



## shew97

Johnny depp


----------



## treefork

pirate


----------



## shew97

Flag


----------



## orcrender

chest


----------



## shew97

Body


----------



## treefork

glove


----------



## shew97

Winter


----------



## treefork

snow


----------



## JonM

ice


----------



## shew97

Cooler


----------



## orcrender

jail


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## Blade

Catfish


----------



## treefork

deceive


----------



## shew97

Scandel


----------



## TSM

politics


----------



## treefork

Boot licking


----------



## jodigirl

Eww!


----------



## shew97

Smell


----------



## treefork

taste


----------



## TSM

bitter


----------



## shew97

Sour


----------



## orcrender

sweet


----------



## treefork

success


----------



## shew97

Victory


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## shew97

Prom


----------



## treefork

night


----------



## shew97

Sleep


----------



## treefork

bed


----------



## shew97

Mattress


----------



## treefork

set


----------



## TSM

pair


----------



## shew97

Shoes


----------



## TSM

shine


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## shew97

Moving


----------



## treefork

van


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Trip


----------



## treefork

road


----------



## shew97

Cars


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Fast


----------



## shew97

Furious


----------



## Blade

Diesel


----------



## shew97

Truck


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Mack


----------



## shew97

And cheese


----------



## shew97

And cheese


----------



## treefork

smile


----------



## shew97

Teeth


----------



## treefork

dentist


----------



## shew97

Drills


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## orcrender

gain


----------



## treefork

loss


----------



## shew97

Mistake


----------



## treefork

Human


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

being


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## TSM

dance


----------



## treefork

celebration


----------



## orcrender

cavort


----------



## treefork

Jump


----------



## shew97

Fall


----------



## f00by

Spring


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## Beanflip

Fire


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## shew97

Freeze


----------



## treefork

line


----------



## Beanflip

Pencil


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Two


----------



## orcrender

toes


----------



## shew97

Feet


----------



## orcrender

fleet


----------



## treefork

vehicle


----------



## Lee Silva

unimog!


----------



## e~shot

Mercedes


----------



## Blade

Foreign


----------



## e~shot

body


----------



## shew97

Parts


----------



## e~shot

spare


----------



## shew97

Tire


----------



## treefork

rubber


----------



## shew97

Bands


----------



## orcrender

jazz


----------



## Lee Silva

Thelonious


----------



## orcrender

monk


----------



## treefork

devoted


----------



## Beanflip

Wife


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## shew97

Lesson


----------



## treefork

learn


----------



## shew97

Teacher


----------



## e~shot

classroom


----------



## shew97

School


----------



## e~shot

bell


----------



## shew97

Ring


----------



## orcrender

nose


----------



## TSM

face


----------



## treefork

plant


----------



## orcrender

header


----------



## shew97

Essay


----------



## e~shot

pen


----------



## Aries666

Teller


----------



## TSM

bank


----------



## treefork

save


----------



## shew97

Money


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Benz


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## treefork

gasoline


----------



## shew97

Expensive


----------



## treefork

women


----------



## shew97

Beauty


----------



## treefork

beast


----------



## TSM

monster


----------



## shew97

Scooby doo


----------



## TSM

mystery


----------



## shew97

Solve


----------



## e~shot

problem


----------



## TSM

solution


----------



## treefork

answer


----------



## shew97

Question


----------



## treefork

mark


----------



## JonM

Erase


----------



## e~shot

delete


----------



## treefork

button


----------



## shew97

Push


----------



## e~shot

pull


----------



## Aries666

Down


----------



## e~shot

under


----------



## Aries666

Ground


----------



## e~shot

zero


----------



## Aries666

Gravity


----------



## e~shot

gyroscope


----------



## TSM

balance


----------



## shew97

Beam


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## shew97

Weight


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## e~shot

session


----------



## bobby shooter

Drink


----------



## shew97

Bar


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## bobby shooter

Flight


----------



## treefork

wing


----------



## shew97

Dove


----------



## TSM

pigeon


----------



## treefork

stool


----------



## bobby shooter

Soap


----------



## bobby shooter

Bar


----------



## shew97

Drinks


----------



## treefork

inclusive


----------



## bobby shooter

All


----------



## Aries666

In


----------



## shew97

Side


----------



## e~shot

effects


----------



## bobby shooter

Butterfly


----------



## bobby shooter

Butterfly


----------



## Aries666

Knife


----------



## orcrender

folder


----------



## bobby shooter

Bone


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## Aries666

Leash


----------



## shew97

Rope


----------



## Aries666

Hemp


----------



## bobby shooter

Biscuit


----------



## shew97

Flower


----------



## bobby shooter

Pot


----------



## orcrender

luck


----------



## bobby shooter

Duck


----------



## treefork

blind


----------



## shew97

Ray Charles


----------



## Aries666

Music


----------



## shew97

Rock


----------



## e~shot

wrestler


----------



## treefork

mat


----------



## bobby shooter

Gloss


----------



## TSM

shine


----------



## treefork

polish


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Finish


----------



## bobby shooter

Swedish


----------



## shew97

Mora


----------



## bobby shooter

Massi


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

What


----------



## e~shot

apps


----------



## treefork

iphone


----------



## shew97

Apple


----------



## treefork

empire


----------



## shew97

Roman


----------



## treefork

numeral


----------



## bobby shooter

Alphabetical


----------



## e~shot

order


----------



## shew97

Line


----------



## treefork

tow


----------



## TSM

hitch


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Trailor


----------



## shew97

Park


----------



## Blade

Industrial


----------



## treefork

accident


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Drunk


----------



## treefork

driver


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Nail


----------



## treefork

coffin


----------



## shew97

Vampire


----------



## bobby shooter

Park


----------



## treefork

recreation


----------



## TSM

fun


----------



## shew97

Time


----------



## treefork

out


----------



## bobby shooter

In


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Season


----------



## treefork

spice


----------



## e~shot

Ceylon


----------



## bobby shooter

Tea


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Sweet


----------



## bobby shooter

Bitter


----------



## TSM

stout


----------



## shew97

Buff


----------



## e~shot

wax


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Candle


----------



## bobby shooter

Holder


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Gross


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Ton


----------



## e~shot

metric


----------



## TSM

wrench


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Wheel


----------



## treefork

tire


----------



## shew97

Rim


----------



## TSM

Pacific


----------



## bobby shooter

Ocean


----------



## TSM

waves


----------



## treefork

surf


----------



## shew97

Dude


----------



## treefork

brah


----------



## TSM

homie


----------



## shew97

Dawg


----------



## treefork

clown


----------



## Tag

Little


----------



## Tag

Mudda


----------



## bobby shooter

Fadda


----------



## treefork

bruda


----------



## JonM

sista


----------



## treefork

family


----------



## e~shot

dinner


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Bro


----------



## treefork

table


----------



## bobby shooter

Pro


----------



## TSM

con


----------



## bobby shooter

Air


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Compressed


----------



## treefork

pressure


----------



## shew97

Cooker


----------



## treefork

pot


----------



## e~shot

clay


----------



## treefork

pigeon


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Turkey


----------



## Aries666

Jerky


----------



## shew97

Chewy


----------



## bobby shooter

Sticky


----------



## treefork

gum


----------



## Beanflip

Chew


----------



## treefork

swallow


----------



## bobby shooter

Swallow


----------



## bobby shooter

Snap


----------



## Beanflip

Pop


----------



## treefork

crackle


----------



## TSM

spark


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Marge


----------



## bobby shooter

Homer


----------



## treefork

donuts


----------



## TSM

coffee


----------



## Beanflip

BEAN!


----------



## treefork

fart


----------



## Beanflip

Flatulence


----------



## e~shot

gas


----------



## Beanflip

Methane


----------



## shew97

Leak


----------



## bobby shooter

Soup


----------



## e~shot

spoon


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Fork


----------



## e~shot

hit


----------



## TSM

run


----------



## treefork

error


----------



## TSM

message


----------



## bobby shooter

Bottle


----------



## e~shot

cork


----------



## treefork

screw


----------



## e~shot

driver


----------



## Beanflip

Putter


----------



## treefork

wedge


----------



## Beanflip

underwear


----------



## treefork

draws


----------



## Beanflip

Bloomers


----------



## treefork

britches


----------



## shew97

Jeans


----------



## Imperial

micarta


----------



## Beanflip

Layers


----------



## treefork

blue


----------



## Beanflip

Ball


----------



## Imperial

dropped


----------



## e~shot

bomb


----------



## treefork

shell


----------



## bobby shooter

Petrol


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Expensive


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## bobby shooter

Money


----------



## shew97

Green backs


----------



## Imperial

algae


----------



## e~shot

fungi


----------



## Beanflip

Treefork


----------



## e~shot

accurate


----------



## shew97

Deadly


----------



## e~shot

Venom


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Snake


----------



## bobby shooter

Bite


----------



## e~shot

mosquito


----------



## Aries666

Repellent


----------



## e~shot

citronella


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Lemon


----------



## e~shot

Grass


----------



## shew97

Mower


----------



## treefork

lawn


----------



## bobby shooter

Tennis


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## e~shot

base


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Army


----------



## bobby shooter

Camp


----------



## e~shot

Tent


----------



## treefork

spike


----------



## shew97

Defense


----------



## TSM

guard


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## bobby shooter

Cat


----------



## treefork

scratch


----------



## TSM

fever


----------



## treefork

pitch


----------



## TSM

field


----------



## bobby shooter

Marshall


----------



## treefork

law


----------



## bobby shooter

Sheriff


----------



## shew97

Walking dead


----------



## treefork

zombie


----------



## bobby shooter

Haiti


----------



## treefork

AIDS


----------



## bobby shooter

Voodoo


----------



## treefork

curse


----------



## bobby shooter

Rough


----------



## e~shot

sandpaper


----------



## shew97

Grit


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Ill


----------



## treefork

true


----------



## TSM

false


----------



## treefork

accusations


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Slander


----------



## treefork

libel


----------



## TSM

tabloid


----------



## treefork

gossip


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Women


----------



## treefork

catty


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Fierce


----------



## bobby shooter

Cute


----------



## treefork

puppy


----------



## orcrender

eyes


----------



## treefork

soul


----------



## shew97

Food


----------



## treefork

court


----------



## e~shot

Room


----------



## treefork

mate


----------



## bobby shooter

Friend


----------



## Hattori Hanzo

Enemies


----------



## bobby shooter

Homeguard


----------



## orcrender

police


----------



## bobby shooter

Babillon


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## bobby shooter

High


----------



## e~shot

fly


----------



## bobby shooter

Mozzey


----------



## TSM

bite


----------



## bobby shooter

Snake


----------



## TSM

country


----------



## Blade

Waylon


----------



## TSM

Willie


----------



## treefork

free


----------



## bobby shooter

Bird


----------



## shew97

Dove


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## orcrender

quiet


----------



## shew97

Sleep


----------



## e~shot

mode


----------



## shew97

Robot


----------



## e~shot

bearings


----------



## orcrender

jewels


----------



## treefork

family


----------



## bobby shooter

Values


----------



## shew97

Integrity


----------



## treefork

honor


----------



## e~shot

medal


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## bobby shooter

Finger


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## orcrender

bird


----------



## e~shot

eye


----------



## treefork

view


----------



## e~shot

finder


----------



## treefork

fee


----------



## Beanflip

fi


----------



## Beanflip

fo


----------



## treefork

fum


----------



## Blade

Chum


----------



## shew97

Shark


----------



## treefork

week


----------



## shew97

Day


----------



## Beanflip

Time


----------



## shew97

Watch


----------



## treefork

bay


----------



## shew97

Boat


----------



## bobby shooter

House


----------



## Beanflip

Fox


----------



## e~shot

news


----------



## shew97

Drama


----------



## bobby shooter

Larma


----------



## orcrender

alarm


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## bobby shooter

Ball


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## Beanflip

lunch


----------



## treefork

break


----------



## shew97

Glass


----------



## treefork

marble


----------



## shew97

Ammo


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## shew97

Steel


----------



## treefork

core


----------



## e~shot

metal


----------



## Aries666

Fork


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## shew97

Cut


----------



## Beanflip

Down


----------



## e~shot

town


----------



## TSM

city


----------



## treefork

tax


----------



## e~shot

customs


----------



## treefork

official


----------



## e~shot

site


----------



## treefork

web


----------



## e~shot

cloud


----------



## treefork

pillow


----------



## e~shot

feather


----------



## treefork

fletching


----------



## TSM

bow


----------



## treefork

arrow


----------



## TSM

head


----------



## treefork

games


----------



## bobby shooter

Spider


----------



## bobby shooter

Spider


----------



## Beanflip

Mites


----------



## orcrender

ticks


----------



## treefork

deer


----------



## JonM

crosshair


----------



## treefork

scope


----------



## shew97

Mouth wash


----------



## bobby shooter

Halatoeses


----------



## TSM

breath


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## bobby shooter

Death


----------



## treefork

wish


----------



## bobby shooter

List


----------



## orcrender

bucket


----------



## treefork

brigade


----------



## e~shot

fire


----------



## bobby shooter

Light


----------



## e~shot

bulb


----------



## bobby shooter

Vulva


----------



## TSM

mystery


----------



## bobby shooter

Tour


----------



## TSM

roadie


----------



## bobby shooter

Bands


----------



## treefork

tubes


----------



## Beanflip

Boobs


----------



## e~shot

silicon


----------



## treefork

valley


----------



## bobby shooter

Gorge


----------



## treefork

mountain


----------



## bobby shooter

Pass


----------



## treefork

hall


----------



## shew97

School


----------



## JonM

Graduated


----------



## treefork

honors


----------



## Beanflip

Tour


----------



## treefork

bus


----------



## e~shot

ticket


----------



## treefork

booth


----------



## e~shot

telephone


----------



## treefork

cell


----------



## shew97

Science


----------



## e~shot

fiction


----------



## treefork

experiment


----------



## Beanflip

Scientist


----------



## treefork

rocket


----------



## e~shot

wrist


----------



## bobby shooter

Lesson


----------



## e~shot

plan


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## e~shot

slave


----------



## treefork

labor


----------



## Beanflip

Force


----------



## orcrender

delta


----------



## treefork

gamma


----------



## bobby shooter

Rays


----------



## treefork

sun


----------



## Beanflip

shade


----------



## treefork

shelter


----------



## Beanflip

Insurance


----------



## treefork

claim


----------



## Beanflip

Stake


----------



## bobby shooter

Vampire


----------



## treefork

fang


----------



## Beanflip

Wolf


----------



## treefork

pack


----------



## e~shot

back


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## e~shot

puller


----------



## Beanflip

Pusher


----------



## treefork

drug


----------



## Beanflip

Dog


----------



## shew97

Cat


----------



## treefork

nip


----------



## Beanflip

Tuck


----------



## treefork

lift


----------



## Beanflip

drop


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## bobby shooter

Result


----------



## e~shot

output


----------



## shew97

Input


----------



## bobby shooter

Vault


----------



## Beanflip

bank


----------



## e~shot

blood


----------



## TSM

sausage


----------



## treefork

beer


----------



## TSM

stout


----------



## treefork

fat


----------



## bobby shooter

Cat


----------



## treefork

call


----------



## TSM

answer


----------



## treefork

phone


----------



## Beanflip

Number


----------



## treefork

lottery


----------



## Beanflip

Cash


----------



## e~shot

Wallet


----------



## bobby shooter

Box


----------



## bobby shooter

Box


----------



## treefork

jab


----------



## TSM

spar


----------



## treefork

roll


----------



## TSM

tumble


----------



## bobby shooter

Dryer


----------



## treefork

lint


----------



## TSM

fuzz


----------



## treefork

cop


----------



## bobby shooter

Pig


----------



## treefork

roast


----------



## JonM

Brew


----------



## bobby shooter

Tea


----------



## shew97

Sweet


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## e~shot

melon


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## bobby shooter

Butt


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## Volp

Call


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## bobby shooter

Boy


----------



## TSM

man


----------



## bobby shooter

Girl


----------



## e~shot

teen


----------



## treefork

magazine


----------



## e~shot

loader


----------



## treefork

sorter


----------



## e~shot

ammo


----------



## treefork

supply


----------



## e~shot

demand


----------



## treefork

economics


----------



## Beanflip

macro


----------



## treefork

micro


----------



## Beanflip

Machine


----------



## e~shot

oil


----------



## bobby shooter

Drum


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## TSM

stone


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## TSM

metal \m/


----------



## treefork

heavy


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## treefork

combustion


----------



## TSM

internal


----------



## treefork

revenue


----------



## bobby shooter

Steam


----------



## treefork

cleaner


----------



## bobby shooter

Dirty


----------



## treefork

mind


----------



## orcrender

blown


----------



## treefork

fuse


----------



## Beanflip

Box


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## quarterinmynose

struggle


----------



## treefork

evolve


----------



## Beanflip

Change


----------



## treefork

grow


----------



## Beanflip

Mature


----------



## treefork

adult


----------



## Beanflip

Child


----------



## treefork

innocent


----------



## e~shot

deer


----------



## Beanflip

doe


----------



## e~shot

skin


----------



## treefork

hunter


----------



## TSM

gatherer


----------



## treefork

harvest


----------



## TSM

reap


----------



## treefork

sow


----------



## bobby shooter

Reward


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## TSM

trick


----------



## treefork

magician


----------



## Beanflip

Rabbit


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## Beanflip

Lincoln


----------



## treefork

penny


----------



## orcrender

nickel


----------



## e~shot

Silver


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## bobby shooter

Suger


----------



## e~shot

cane


----------



## treefork

stick


----------



## e~shot

dip


----------



## treefork

chew


----------



## e~shot

Bite


----------



## treefork

strength


----------



## orcrender

weakness


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## bobby shooter

Dislocated


----------



## treefork

shoulder


----------



## e~shot

blade


----------



## Beanflip

Snipes


----------



## bobby shooter

Gripes


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## orcrender

balloons


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## bobby shooter

Animal


----------



## Beanflip

Muppet


----------



## treefork

puppet


----------



## Beanflip

Kermit


----------



## treefork

frog


----------



## bobby shooter

Sporn


----------



## Blade

Scorn


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## Beanflip

Wow!


----------



## JonM

KaPow


----------



## treefork

boom


----------



## shew97

Bang


----------



## e~shot

big


----------



## TSM

heavy


----------



## e~shot

lead


----------



## treefork

sinker


----------



## bobby shooter

Float


----------



## TSM

boat


----------



## treefork

sail


----------



## TSM

hull


----------



## treefork

deck


----------



## bobby shooter

Holy


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## orcrender

goat


----------



## TSM

milk


----------



## orcrender

cheese


----------



## treefork

burger


----------



## JonM

coconut


----------



## treefork

oil


----------



## Blade

Smoke


----------



## treefork

screen


----------



## bobby shooter

Picture


----------



## TSM

frame


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## TSM

time


----------



## treefork

clock


----------



## e~shot

sundial


----------



## treefork

ancient


----------



## bobby shooter

Egypt


----------



## treefork

pyramid


----------



## bobby shooter

Anubis


----------



## Beanflip

what


----------



## treefork

the


----------



## Beanflip

heck


----------



## treefork

demon


----------



## Beanflip

horns


----------



## treefork

bull


----------



## Beanflip

Headed


----------



## bobby shooter

Football


----------



## treefork

game


----------



## bobby shooter

Play


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## JonM

strike


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## TSM

light


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## bobby shooter

Dead


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## Beanflip

Coach


----------



## treefork

manager


----------



## orcrender

trainer


----------



## treefork

nutritionist


----------



## e~shot

food


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## Beanflip

Traveler


----------



## e~shot

backpack


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## bobby shooter

Monster


----------



## e~shot

alien


----------



## treefork

invasion


----------



## e~shot

army


----------



## treefork

navy


----------



## e~shot

air force


----------



## bobby shooter

Ark royal


----------



## treefork

Marines


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apple


----------



## treefork

computer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waitress


----------



## e~shot

tip


----------



## JonM

canoe


----------



## e~shot

lake


----------



## bobby shooter

Side


----------



## e~shot

dish


----------



## JonM

best


----------



## treefork

choice


----------



## orcrender

freedom


----------



## bobby shooter

Che Guevara


----------



## e~shot

cigar


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## Beanflip

Cube


----------



## treefork

dice


----------



## NaturalFork

game


----------



## e~shot

big


----------



## bobby shooter

Top


----------



## e~shot

roof


----------



## treefork

vent


----------



## bobby shooter

Anger


----------



## treefork

management


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## TSM

money


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## e~shot

family


----------



## treefork

values


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Virtue


----------



## treefork

patience


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Malpractice


----------



## treefork

attorney


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bob Loblaugh


----------



## bobby shooter

Who?


----------



## TSM

doctor


----------



## treefork

nurse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## treefork

tape


----------



## Beanflip

duct


----------



## flippinfool

Air


----------



## bobby shooter

Rifle


----------



## e~shot

scope


----------



## treefork

spotter


----------



## e~shot

sniper


----------



## Aries666

Tower


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Modulation


----------



## e~shot

frequency


----------



## Beanflip

Hertz


----------



## treefork

rental


----------



## TSM

lease


----------



## JonM

own


----------



## treefork

possession


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obsession


----------



## TSM

compulsion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Persuasion


----------



## TSM

charm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Luck


----------



## treefork

ring


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bell


----------



## flippinfool

Bottoms


----------



## treefork

booties


----------



## bobby shooter

Babys


----------



## JonM

Oh No


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rape whistle


----------



## treefork

mace


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Guillotine


----------



## treefork

medieval


----------



## flippinfool

Weapons


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## treefork

destruction


----------



## bobby shooter

Rebuild


----------



## treefork

engine


----------



## e~shot

oil


----------



## bobby shooter

Drum


----------



## e~shot

Stick


----------



## e~shot

Stick


----------



## Aries666

Figure


----------



## e~shot

silhouette


----------



## flippinfool

Shadow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Honda


----------



## treefork

bike


----------



## e~shot

city


----------



## treefork

crime


----------



## e~shot

urban


----------



## treefork

jungle


----------



## flippinfool

trees


----------



## treefork

forest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## treefork

fighter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrap


----------



## treefork

metal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thrash


----------



## treefork

bang


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shag


----------



## treefork

mojo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tequila


----------



## treefork

sun rise


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glare


----------



## treefork

polarize


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Conquer


----------



## TSM

rule


----------



## bobby shooter

Command


----------



## treefork

post


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Center


----------



## flippinfool

fire


----------



## e~shot

spark


----------



## Beanflip

Plug


----------



## e~shot

ear


----------



## JonM

nose


----------



## e~shot

Sinus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Choncha


----------



## bobby shooter

Conch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Polypore


----------



## e~shot

snail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dankung


----------



## e~shot

Stainless


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Biarritz


----------



## e~shot

Crocodile


----------



## flippinfool

Tears


----------



## e~shot

salt


----------



## TSM

pepper


----------



## bobby shooter

Shaker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mover


----------



## flippinfool

Furniture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Polish


----------



## TSM

shine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Box


----------



## flippinfool

Cardboard


----------



## Beanflip

Box


----------



## e~shot

cutter


----------



## JonM

slapper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Domestic violence


----------



## e~shot

women


----------



## flippinfool

Female


----------



## e~shot

feminine


----------



## Beanflip

Masculine


----------



## e~shot

steroid


----------



## TSM

rage


----------



## flippinfool

road


----------



## TSM

open


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## bobby shooter

Stage


----------



## treefork

left


----------



## bobby shooter

Field


----------



## treefork

test


----------



## Tentacle Toast

High


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Academy


----------



## flippinfool

Sports


----------



## treefork

award


----------



## Beanflip

Trophy


----------



## treefork

bass


----------



## e~shot

cup


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## e~shot

black


----------



## bobby shooter

White


----------



## e~shot

balance


----------



## flippinfool

Scales


----------



## e~shot

digital


----------



## treefork

society


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fringe


----------



## treefork

benifit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gala


----------



## bobby shooter

Bingo


----------



## Beanflip

Name-o


----------



## bobby shooter

Bond, o


----------



## treefork

dent


----------



## flippinfool

fender


----------



## treefork

grill


----------



## e~shot

BBQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beer


----------



## treefork

fest


----------



## bobby shooter

Grand


----------



## flippinfool

Finale


----------



## bobby shooter

Countdown


----------



## e~shot

Huston


----------



## flippinfool

Problem


----------



## bobby shooter

Solved


----------



## treefork

treaty


----------



## TSM

tricky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tolerance


----------



## flippinfool

zero


----------



## TSM

sum


----------



## Beanflip

Total


----------



## bobby shooter

Petrol


----------



## treefork

monopoly


----------



## flippinfool

Money


----------



## e~shot

Paper


----------



## flippinfool

Target


----------



## bobby shooter

Practice


----------



## treefork

perfect


----------



## flippinfool

improve


----------



## Aries666

Self


----------



## bobby shooter

Help


----------



## JonM

Rock


----------



## flippinfool

Bottom


----------



## e~shot

up


----------



## treefork

side


----------



## JonM

step


----------



## e~shot

down


----------



## flippinfool

Size


----------



## TSM

stature


----------



## treefork

ranking


----------



## TSM

place


----------



## treefork

mat


----------



## bobby shooter

Shiny


----------



## treefork

bright


----------



## JonM

silver


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## flippinfool

utensil


----------



## TSM

use


----------



## bobby shooter

Abuse


----------



## treefork

welfare


----------



## e~shot

society


----------



## Aries666

Secret


----------



## e~shot

hidden


----------



## flippinfool

Unseen


----------



## bobby shooter

Covert


----------



## e~shot

concealed


----------



## TSM

carry


----------



## treefork

weapon


----------



## bobby shooter

Slingshot


----------



## treefork

simple


----------



## TSM

complex


----------



## treefork

problem


----------



## flippinfool

Solution


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## TSM

action


----------



## treefork

maneuver


----------



## flippinfool

guide


----------



## treefork

fishing


----------



## Beanflip

Catching


----------



## e~shot

Eye


----------



## treefork

candy


----------



## e~shot

Sweet


----------



## bobby shooter

Bitter


----------



## e~shot

lemon


----------



## flippinfool

Tree


----------



## TSM

climb


----------



## shew97

rock


----------



## bobby shooter

Bouldering


----------



## treefork

exercise


----------



## flippinfool

Bands


----------



## treefork

taper


----------



## bobby shooter

Slingshot


----------



## treefork

forum


----------



## bobby shooter

Community


----------



## e~shot

slingshot


----------



## flippinfool

Flip


----------



## bobby shooter

Flop


----------



## JonM

clip


----------



## bobby shooter

Clop


----------



## flippinfool

Horse


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Collar


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## flippinfool

Head


----------



## e~shot

shot


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Glass


----------



## e~shot

lens


----------



## flippinfool

Camera


----------



## bobby shooter

Flash


----------



## e~shot

diffuser


----------



## flippinfool

arc


----------



## TSM

radius


----------



## e~shot

circle


----------



## treefork

jerk


----------



## flippinfool

snatch


----------



## bobby shooter

Grass


----------



## treefork

roots


----------



## TSM

hippie


----------



## treefork

lazy


----------



## JonM

kids


----------



## flippinfool

Goat


----------



## treefork

herder


----------



## JonM

dog


----------



## flippinfool

bark


----------



## bobby shooter

Me ow


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Mower


----------



## treefork

lawn


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Chair


----------



## treefork

seat


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Cushion


----------



## e~shot

sofa


----------



## flippinfool

Television


----------



## e~shot

remote


----------



## flippinfool

control


----------



## e~shot

panel


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## TSM

feather


----------



## treefork

arrow


----------



## TSM

head


----------



## treefork

leader


----------



## bobby shooter

Ruler


----------



## treefork

dictator


----------



## TSM

tyrant


----------



## bunnybuster

obama


----------



## treefork

socialism


----------



## bunnybuster

communism


----------



## bunnybuster

treefork said:


> leader


NOT!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Weight


----------



## flippinfool

sinker


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hook


----------



## treefork

barb


----------



## bunnybuster

snag


----------



## treefork

net


----------



## flippinfool

catch


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## flippinfool

Ammo


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Marbles


----------



## treefork

lead


----------



## e~shot

sinker


----------



## treefork

bobber


----------



## e~shot

swivel


----------



## TSM

hips


----------



## JonM

Legs


----------



## TSM

feet


----------



## treefork

happy


----------



## bobby shooter

Days


----------



## treefork

work


----------



## bunnybuster

sucks


----------



## JonM

blows


----------



## TSM

hits


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Baseball


----------



## TSM

bat


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## flippinfool

boy


----------



## bunnybuster

wonder


----------



## bobby shooter

Lust


----------



## flippinfool

Desire


----------



## treefork

attract


----------



## bunnybuster

repel


----------



## flippinfool

Oppose


----------



## bobby shooter

Same


----------



## treefork

identical


----------



## TSM

twin


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## e~shot

Google


----------



## flippinfool

maps


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

List


----------



## TSM

graph


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Math


----------



## TSM

homework


----------



## flippinfool

chores


----------



## bobby shooter

Cooking


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Burn


----------



## e~shot

sun


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Ra


----------



## e~shot

Ray


----------



## flippinfool

Ban


----------



## bobby shooter

No


----------



## e~shot

smoking


----------



## flippinfool

fire


----------



## e~shot

exit


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## e~shot

escape


----------



## flippinfool

great


----------



## e~shot

wall


----------



## treefork

china


----------



## flippinfool

plate


----------



## bobby shooter

M8


----------



## flippinfool

Base


----------



## bobby shooter

Mace


----------



## e~shot

warrior


----------



## flippinfool

Ninja


----------



## e~shot

Samurai


----------



## flippinfool

Sword


----------



## treefork

discipline


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

School


----------



## treefork

yard


----------



## flippinfool

Three


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hundred


----------



## treefork

century


----------



## e~shot

cricket


----------



## bobby shooter

Bat


----------



## e~shot

Baseball


----------



## flippinfool

Pitch


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Curve


----------



## e~shot

chart


----------



## flippinfool

Map


----------



## treefork

quest


----------



## e~shot

gold


----------



## bobby shooter

Chain


----------



## flippinfool

Reaction


----------



## e~shot

action


----------



## bobby shooter

Man


----------



## treefork

card


----------



## JonM

Cut


----------



## treefork

knife


----------



## flippinfool

Blade


----------



## treefork

sharp


----------



## e~shot

Scary


----------



## flippinfool

Movies


----------



## e~shot

Pop corn


----------



## bobby shooter

Butterkiss


----------



## treefork

chocolate


----------



## e~shot

Kit Kat


----------



## flippinfool

Crispy


----------



## bobby shooter

Scratchings


----------



## TSM

cats


----------



## flippinfool

wild


----------



## bobby shooter

At Hart


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Kevin


----------



## flippinfool

spacey


----------



## treefork

dumb


----------



## flippinfool

Dumber


----------



## e~shot

Jim


----------



## bobby shooter

Beam


----------



## e~shot

concrete


----------



## Aries666

Evidence


----------



## flippinfool

Case


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Files


----------



## flippinfool

Folders


----------



## TSM

flyers


----------



## flippinfool

birds


----------



## treefork

flock


----------



## TSM

seagull


----------



## bobby shooter

Haircut 100


----------



## treefork

barber


----------



## flippinfool

cut


----------



## TSM

slash


----------



## flippinfool

serial


----------



## TSM

number


----------



## flippinfool

one


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Uno


----------



## TSM

game


----------



## bobby shooter

Partridge


----------



## flippinfool

quail


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hunt


----------



## flippinfool

ketchup


----------



## e~shot

tomato


----------



## TSM

paste


----------



## bobby shooter

Dimond


----------



## treefork

diamond


----------



## bobby shooter

Ruby


----------



## TSM

ridge


----------



## treefork

back


----------



## flippinfool

Strap


----------



## treefork

buckle


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## flippinfool

alternator


----------



## treefork

battery


----------



## e~shot

alkaline


----------



## bobby shooter

Acid


----------



## Aries666

Trip


----------



## flippinfool

Etch


----------



## bobby shooter

COPPER


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Pins


----------



## treefork

needles


----------



## flippinfool

sharp


----------



## TSM

razor


----------



## bobby shooter

Cutthroat


----------



## JonM

Island


----------



## treefork

paradise


----------



## flippinfool

Lagoon


----------



## treefork

creature


----------



## Aries666

Feature


----------



## treefork

presentation


----------



## flippinfool

show


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## bobby shooter

Submarine


----------



## e~shot

torpedoes


----------



## flippinfool

Bomb


----------



## bobby shooter

Barnes Wallis


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Noble


----------



## flippinfool

No-Bull


----------



## e~shot

red bull


----------



## TSM

wings


----------



## flippinfool

flyer


----------



## treefork

red


----------



## e~shot

rose


----------



## bobby shooter

Nose


----------



## TSM

cone


----------



## flippinfool

wafer


----------



## treefork

cookie


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Fly


----------



## bobby shooter

High


----------



## treefork

kite


----------



## e~shot

wingsuit


----------



## bobby shooter

Dry


----------



## e~shot

clean


----------



## JonM

only


----------



## e~shot

members


----------



## flippinfool

Discount


----------



## bobby shooter

10%


----------



## flippinfool

Ethanol


----------



## treefork

fuel


----------



## flippinfool

Feed


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hungry


----------



## treefork

starve


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Ethiopia


----------



## treefork

poverty


----------



## Tag

Rich


----------



## Beanflip

cowbell


----------



## flippinfool

Brass


----------



## bobby shooter

Alps


----------



## treefork

Swiss


----------



## e~shot

watch


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## e~shot

square


----------



## treefork

nerd


----------



## flippinfool

Computer


----------



## treefork

geek


----------



## e~shot

Internet


----------



## bobby shooter

Outerspace


----------



## treefork

frontier


----------



## bobby shooter

Western


----------



## flippinfool

Boots


----------



## e~shot

sno-seal


----------



## flippinfool

White


----------



## treefork

bread


----------



## JonM

pudding


----------



## flippinfool

Instant


----------



## treefork

gratification


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tart


----------



## treefork

pop


----------



## bobby shooter

Snap


----------



## flippinfool

crackle


----------



## Tag

Soldier


----------



## flippinfool

Protector


----------



## treefork

guardian


----------



## e~shot

newspaper


----------



## Beanflip

Windows


----------



## bobby shooter

Stand


----------



## flippinfool

Blind


----------



## e~shot

color


----------



## flippinfool

rainbow


----------



## bobby shooter

Bungle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snafu


----------



## treefork

quandary


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Confused


----------



## bobby shooter

Dazed


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hazed


----------



## flippinfool

initiate


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Frat


----------



## bobby shooter

Zeppelin


----------



## e~shot

German


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gewurztraminer


----------



## flippinfool

White


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## flippinfool

Bread


----------



## TSM

butter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## flippinfool

Irish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coffee


----------



## TSM

bean


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## Tag

Jungle


----------



## bobby shooter

Umbongo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hooka


----------



## treefork

bong


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gravity


----------



## TSM

acceleration


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terminal


----------



## treefork

velocity


----------



## Chimes

Kinematics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bioinformatics


----------



## Chimes

Genomes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alleles


----------



## Chimes

Calico


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Piebald


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Hairy


----------



## Deano 1

Caterpillar


----------



## treefork

tractor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beam


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Deere


----------



## Chimes

Case IH


----------



## Tentacle Toast

6-pack IPA


----------



## Chimes

Negra Modelo! :drinkup:


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Miller


----------



## Tag

Delicious


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Tacos


----------



## Chimes

Soft


----------



## flippinfool

Foam


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Target


----------



## Chimes

Shop


----------



## e~shot

work


----------



## JonM

play


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Home


----------



## e~shot

page


----------



## Chimes

Book


----------



## treefork

mark


----------



## bobby shooter

Twayne


----------



## Chimes

Sawyer


----------



## flippinfool

Sawmill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inferno


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Fire


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## flippinfool

diesel


----------



## treefork

fumes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vapors


----------



## treefork

ignite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Combust


----------



## treefork

explode


----------



## Tag

Extinguisher


----------



## Chimes

Co2


----------



## TSM

gas


----------



## flippinfool

fuel


----------



## treefork

energy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potential


----------



## Chimes

Kinetic


----------



## bobby shooter

Wristwinder


----------



## Chimes

Rolex


----------



## flippinfool

Watch


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## flippinfool

March


----------



## treefork

madness


----------



## flippinfool

Insanity


----------



## treefork

workout


----------



## e~shot

gym


----------



## treefork

membership


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dues


----------



## treefork

union


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Carbide


----------



## flippinfool

Tips


----------



## bobby shooter

Waiter


----------



## flippinfool

service


----------



## Tag

Basketball


----------



## flippinfool

sport


----------



## treefork

shooting


----------



## Tag

Pool


----------



## treefork

table


----------



## Tentacle Toast

sex


----------



## treefork

addiction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Priority


----------



## TSM

choice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chance


----------



## Tag

Slight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hand


----------



## treefork

job


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blow


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Range


----------



## treefork

open


----------



## bobby shooter

Session


----------



## flippinfool

court


----------



## Tentacle Toast

order


----------



## TSM

command


----------



## flippinfool

instruction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wish


----------



## treefork

list


----------



## flippinfool

array


----------



## bobby shooter

Vast


----------



## Tag

Majority


----------



## flippinfool

vote


----------



## treefork

right


----------



## TSM

privilege


----------



## flippinfool

license


----------



## Tag

Duty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Free


----------



## TSM

gift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Appreciation


----------



## devils son in law

Knockin'


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boots


----------



## bobby shooter

Cowboy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beepop


----------



## Tag

Beatniks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Owelsy


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Sorry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regret


----------



## TSM

guilt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trip


----------



## TSM

acid


----------



## treefork

flashback


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Investment


----------



## bobby shooter

Shares


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hostile takeover


----------



## treefork

stock


----------



## JonM

Insanity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weyerbacher


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Jihad


----------



## flippinfool

War


----------



## Tentacle Toast

One


----------



## flippinfool

Uno


----------



## JonM

Beano


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Before


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

After


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cigarette


----------



## e~shot

butt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Joke


----------



## treefork

laugh


----------



## flippinfool

Snicker


----------



## treefork

satisfy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sophonsified


----------



## Tag

Canada


----------



## treefork

Dry


----------



## Tag

Drink


----------



## treefork

eat


----------



## flippinfool

Drink


----------



## bobby shooter

Tea


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taiwan


----------



## treefork

cheap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plastic


----------



## e~shot

HDPE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Piping


----------



## e~shot

tubes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ovaries


----------



## e~shot

eggs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Duck


----------



## e~shot

lemonade


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stand


----------



## e~shot

still


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Life


----------



## treefork

jacket


----------



## e~shot

motorcycle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Full metal


----------



## e~shot

alloy


----------



## bobby shooter

Way


----------



## e~shot

one


----------



## bobby shooter

Direction


----------



## e~shot

compass


----------



## flippinfool

Map


----------



## e~shot

treasure


----------



## flippinfool

Island


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Home


----------



## flippinfool

House


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cards


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Cut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dilute


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Half-cut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acetone


----------



## flippinfool

Cleaner


----------



## Tag

Aluminum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Gasket


----------



## treefork

seal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Official


----------



## flippinfool

Elected


----------



## Tag

Logo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Insignia


----------



## Tag

Medals


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Intrudes


----------



## flippinfool

Burglars


----------



## treefork

alarm


----------



## flippinfool

Siren


----------



## bobby shooter

Mermaids


----------



## treefork

fantasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

fetish


----------



## e~shot

latex


----------



## treefork

suit


----------



## e~shot

case


----------



## flippinfool

File


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## flippinfool

Turtle


----------



## e~shot

ninja


----------



## treefork

warrior


----------



## D.Nelson

Nordic


----------



## TSM

beard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Parka


----------



## Tag

Sea


----------



## treefork

viking


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Letter


----------



## bobby shooter

Opener


----------



## D.Nelson

Can


----------



## TSM

won't


----------



## treefork

negative


----------



## bobby shooter

Photo


----------



## treefork

album


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jessica


----------



## TSM

rabbit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fecundity


----------



## flippinfool

Fruitful


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bounty


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

Shorts


----------



## TSM

shirts


----------



## treefork

Skins


----------



## Tag

Shins


----------



## treefork

bones


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rib eye


----------



## Tag

Steak


----------



## flippinfool

Knife


----------



## e~shot

folding


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

Starship


----------



## flippinfool

Rocket


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## treefork

caboose


----------



## Tag

Conductor


----------



## treefork

insulator


----------



## TSM

quilt


----------



## Tag

Stitch


----------



## treefork

time


----------



## Tag

Clock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kubrick


----------



## TSM

director


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## bobby shooter

Disgaurd


----------



## Tag

Dated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Carbon


----------



## Tag

Fiber


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Protein


----------



## flippinfool

drink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Up


----------



## flippinfool

side


----------



## Tentacle Toast

flip


----------



## flippinfool

flop


----------



## bobby shooter

Sloppy


----------



## treefork

source


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Provenance


----------



## flippinfool

Records


----------



## Tag

Broken


----------



## flippinfool

damaged


----------



## TSM

compromised


----------



## Tag

Accept


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Liability


----------



## Tag

Insuance


----------



## flippinfool

coverage


----------



## flippinfool

Double posted. Sorry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"No fun on a beech"; Could this be summed up in a word?


----------



## flippinfool

Try "disappointing"


----------



## Tentacle Toast

flippinfool said:


> Try "disappointing"


Yes, yes...that'll do. I'll go with it, then;

"Disappointing"


----------



## treefork

president


----------



## Tentacle Toast

....can "holding back generously" be put into a word? If so, I'll go with it...


----------



## bobby shooter

Lair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dungeon


----------



## TSM

dragon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Well


----------



## treefork

healthy


----------



## D.Nelson

Ebola


----------



## flippinfool

Disease


----------



## treefork

process


----------



## e~shot

Task manager


----------



## treefork

application


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sterile


----------



## e~shot

needle


----------



## bobby shooter

Holiday


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Valley


----------



## e~shot

stream


----------



## flippinfool

Creek


----------



## e~shot

park


----------



## flippinfool

National


----------



## e~shot

Panasonic


----------



## flippinfool

Radio


----------



## Tag

Everday


----------



## flippinfool

Continous


----------



## bobby shooter

Carry on


----------



## e~shot

proceed


----------



## flippinfool

profit


----------



## e~shot

margin


----------



## TSM

edge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bismuth


----------



## treefork

rock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mineral


----------



## treefork

spirit


----------



## TSM

tonic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Absinthe


----------



## TSM

wormwood


----------



## Tag

Cocktail


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

Molotov


----------



## bobby shooter

Shaggy


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## flippinfool

cat


----------



## bobby shooter

Ragdoll


----------



## flippinfool

Toy


----------



## treefork

soldier


----------



## flippinfool

Military


----------



## treefork

grade


----------



## flippinfool

Quality


----------



## treefork

quantity


----------



## e~shot

surveyor


----------



## flippinfool

Boundary


----------



## e~shot

rope


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shovel


----------



## e~shot

beach


----------



## Tag

Ocean


----------



## e~shot

waves


----------



## Tag

Surfboarding


----------



## e~shot

wax


----------



## Tag

Bikini


----------



## e~shot

beach


----------



## Tag

Property


----------



## flippinfool

taxes


----------



## Tag

Unfair


----------



## flippinfool

practice


----------



## Tag

Shooting


----------



## flippinfool

skills


----------



## TSM

talents


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Show


----------



## Tag

Boat


----------



## TSM

sail


----------



## Tag

Sea


----------



## TSM

monster


----------



## Tag

Tires


----------



## flippinfool

tubes


----------



## Tag

Television


----------



## TSM

screen


----------



## flippinfool

porch


----------



## Tag

Play


----------



## flippinfool

time


----------



## Tag

Out


----------



## flippinfool

field


----------



## Tag

Mice


----------



## TSM

cats


----------



## Tag

Pajamas


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## Tag

Time


----------



## TSM

day


----------



## treefork

hiker


----------



## Tag

Hitch


----------



## flippinfool

trailer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tail


----------



## flippinfool

track


----------



## treefork

hunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marks


----------



## Tag

Hideaway


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safe house


----------



## flippinfool

sanctuary


----------



## Tag

Bird


----------



## flippinfool

brain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corpus colosum


----------



## Tag

Fibers


----------



## flippinfool

carbon


----------



## Tag

Black


----------



## treefork

latex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fetish


----------



## Tag

Foot


----------



## flippinfool

Path


----------



## Tag

Way


----------



## treefork

wrong


----------



## flippinfool

error


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flub


----------



## flippinfool

Dub


----------



## treefork

tubing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ligation


----------



## flippinfool

Attached


----------



## e~shot

bathroom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incense


----------



## e~shot

sticks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Punctures


----------



## bobby shooter

Plasters


----------



## treefork

wall


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safe


----------



## flippinfool

Combination


----------



## Tag

Beer


----------



## flippinfool

Bud


----------



## Tag

Light


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sabre


----------



## bobby shooter

Sword


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fish


----------



## flippinfool

Lure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Candy


----------



## flippinfool

Cane


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## flippinfool

Coated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under


----------



## flippinfool

Down


----------



## treefork

jacket


----------



## Tag

Filled


----------



## treefork

up


----------



## Tag

Hill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silent


----------



## Tag

Night


----------



## flippinfool

Moon


----------



## Tag

Shine


----------



## flippinfool

Still


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Currently


----------



## flippinfool

now


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dire


----------



## treefork

need


----------



## e~shot

want


----------



## treefork

desire


----------



## e~shot

feeling


----------



## treefork

thought


----------



## e~shot

quote


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Verbatim


----------



## e~shot

diskette


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vehicle


----------



## e~shot

Transport


----------



## Tentacle Toast

System


----------



## treefork

failure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Capitalism


----------



## e~shot

Communism


----------



## bobby shooter

Cuba


----------



## flippinfool

Cigars


----------



## Tag

Stogies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scotch


----------



## Tag

Eggs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oviposition


----------



## Tag

Hens


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cornish


----------



## Tag

Pastry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheese


----------



## zippo

blue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blood


----------



## zippo

king


----------



## Tag

Salmon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Upstream


----------



## Tag

Swim


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dive


----------



## treefork

team


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sports


----------



## Tag

Arena


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Theatre


----------



## Tag

Lincoln


----------



## flippinfool

hunter


----------



## treefork

deer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vampire


----------



## Tag

Bat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crasy


----------



## flippinfool

mental


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Capacity


----------



## Tag

Attitude


----------



## bobby shooter

Rude


----------



## treefork

ignorance


----------



## Tag

Disrespect


----------



## flippinfool

Respect


----------



## Tag

Manners


----------



## flippinfool

Polite


----------



## Tag

Congenial


----------



## flippinfool

Favorable


----------



## Tag

Conditions


----------



## flippinfool

Unfavorable


----------



## Tag

Undesirable


----------



## treefork

honor


----------



## flippinfool

Judge


----------



## Tag

Crook


----------



## flippinfool

Bend


----------



## treefork

loop


----------



## bobby shooter

Remix


----------



## zippo

mix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mai Tai


----------



## flippinfool

Cocktail


----------



## Tag

Fruit


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## Tag

Sheath


----------



## e~shot

kydex


----------



## flippinfool

plastic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Explosive


----------



## Tag

Holster


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pocket


----------



## Tag

Predator


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prey


----------



## Tag

Hunting


----------



## treefork

instinct


----------



## Tag

Basic


----------



## flippinfool

plain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tall


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## Tag

Slipper


----------



## treefork

pajamas


----------



## Tag

Party


----------



## treefork

fun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Time


----------



## Tag

Machine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Learning


----------



## Tag

Curve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bell


----------



## Tag

Cow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pavlov


----------



## Tag

Saliva


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Surfactant


----------



## treefork

agent


----------



## SmilingFury

Orange


----------



## bobby shooter

Liqueur


----------



## treefork

lounge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ware


----------



## treefork

threads


----------



## flippinfool

Bare


----------



## Tag

Metal


----------



## flippinfool

Heavy


----------



## treefork

duty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Burden


----------



## e~shot

shoulder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blade


----------



## flippinfool

Razor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Edge


----------



## e~shot

double


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diploid


----------



## flippinfool

cells


----------



## Tag

Jail


----------



## flippinfool

Break


----------



## Tag

Coffee


----------



## flippinfool

Beans


----------



## TSM

rice


----------



## Tag

Roasted


----------



## Tag

That's funny!!!! I didn't see rice(-: good answer Tag, Dumb### sorry TSM


----------



## Tag

Jambalaya


----------



## flippinfool

Cajun


----------



## TSM

creole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Haiti


----------



## TSM

earthquake


----------



## bobby shooter

Voodoo


----------



## treefork

doll


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baby


----------



## TSM

shoes


----------



## treefork

socks


----------



## flippinfool

Wind


----------



## Tag

Wool


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweater


----------



## TSM

steamer


----------



## flippinfool

Ship


----------



## e~shot

sea


----------



## treefork

sick


----------



## bobby shooter

Steve


----------



## treefork

Bobby


----------



## NaturalFork

Pin


----------



## e~shot

number


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Random


----------



## zippo

crap


----------



## flippinfool

Shoot


----------



## Tag

Slingshots


----------



## flippinfool

sport


----------



## Tag

Coat


----------



## TSM

hat


----------



## flippinfool

brim


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stone


----------



## TSM

quarry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In


----------



## treefork

crowd


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleaser


----------



## flippinfool

brownie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slur


----------



## Tag

Cood


----------



## Tag

Cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flippinfool

arctic


----------



## Tag

Blast


----------



## bobby shooter

Velocity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terminal


----------



## flippinfool

airport


----------



## TSM

security


----------



## treefork

risk


----------



## TSM

analysis


----------



## Tag

Computer


----------



## flippinfool

Screen


----------



## Tag

Save


----------



## Tag

Saver sorry I messed up


----------



## bobby shooter

Waster


----------



## Tag

Food


----------



## treefork

court


----------



## flippinfool

Clerk


----------



## treefork

desk


----------



## NaturalFork

Computer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

White


----------



## bobby shooter

Toast


----------



## e~shot

honey


----------



## flippinfool

Comb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Over


----------



## Tag

Easy


----------



## bobby shooter

Eggs


----------



## Tag

Easter


----------



## flippinfool

Rabbit


----------



## e~shot

snare


----------



## treefork

trap


----------



## flippinfool

Fly


----------



## treefork

swatter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Splat


----------



## TSM

blot


----------



## Tag

Ink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rorschach


----------



## treefork

paintball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frozen


----------



## Tag

Daiquiri


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peach


----------



## treefork

exotic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nepenthes


----------



## flippinfool

plant


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pitcher

(Cool you knew that I was referring to a plant; you into those/orchids at all?)


----------



## TSM

batter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roid rage


----------



## TSM

emotional


----------



## Tag

Time


----------



## TSM

space


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Continuum


----------



## flippinfool

range


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## flippinfool

lock


----------



## treefork

stock


----------



## Tag

Smith


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wesson


----------



## Tag

Governor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Capitol


----------



## treefork

punishment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

corporal


----------



## flippinfool

Army


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ants


----------



## bobby shooter

Nest


----------



## flippinfool

Tree


----------



## Tag

House


----------



## e~shot

bird


----------



## Tag

Feeder


----------



## e~shot

baby


----------



## Tag

Face


----------



## e~shot

detection


----------



## Tag

Recognize


----------



## e~shot

OCR


----------



## Tag

Goverment


----------



## e~shot

people


----------



## Tag

Magazine


----------



## treefork

clip


----------



## flippinfool

Paper


----------



## treefork

scissors


----------



## Tentacle Toast

lesbian porn


----------



## TSM

internet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Connection


----------



## flippinfool

bad


----------



## TSM

worse


----------



## flippinfool

condition


----------



## Tag

Critical


----------



## flippinfool

temperature


----------



## Tag

Extreme


----------



## TSM

sports


----------



## Tag

Arena


----------



## treefork

gladiator


----------



## Tag

Knights


----------



## treefork

medieval


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Times


----------



## Tag

Wasting


----------



## treefork

away


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Away


----------



## Tag

Stow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ship


----------



## Tag

Wreck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Train


----------



## Tag

Station


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Terrapin


----------



## Tag

Turtle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thomas


----------



## Tag

Jefferson


----------



## TSM

airplane


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Starship


----------



## bobby shooter

Niki minarj


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baffled


----------



## TSM

flummoxed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hornswoggled


----------



## TSM

cheat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Satisfied


----------



## Tag

Relaxed


----------



## treefork

breathing


----------



## Tag

Inhale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hyperventilating


----------



## treefork

panic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disco


----------



## flippinfool

dance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Macabre


----------



## Tag

Ghastly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Repugnant


----------



## Tag

Distasteful


----------



## treefork

spoiled


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Putrid


----------



## treefork

carcass


----------



## flippinfool

Body


----------



## e~shot

parts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cogs


----------



## e~shot

watch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

tourbillon


----------



## e~shot

gravity


----------



## flippinfool

Pull


----------



## e~shot

rope


----------



## flippinfool

Calf


----------



## e~shot

farm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orwell


----------



## e~shot

fork


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pitch


----------



## e~shot

grass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roots


----------



## e~shot

ginger


----------



## bobby shooter

Folical


----------



## zippo

hair


----------



## e~shot

split


----------



## Tag

Ends


----------



## flippinfool

era


----------



## Tag

Depression


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elation


----------



## e~shot

Joy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beethoven


----------



## e~shot

Symphony


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chamber


----------



## e~shot

gas


----------



## Tag

Station


----------



## e~shot

play


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vital


----------



## e~shot

health


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meter


----------



## e~shot

micro


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calipers


----------



## e~shot

analog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dial


----------



## treefork

soap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stone


----------



## e~shot

moon


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## e~shot

glitter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strippers


----------



## treefork

junkies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amaretto


----------



## treefork

recliner


----------



## bobby shooter

Lazyboy


----------



## flippinfool

Quality


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Parnian


----------



## flippinfool

Furniture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cage


----------



## flippinfool

prisoner


----------



## Tag

War


----------



## Tentacle Toast

games


----------



## Tag

Board


----------



## flippinfool

plank


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Walk


----------



## flippinfool

run


----------



## treefork

home


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Election


----------



## treefork

fix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

rig


----------



## flippinfool

Crane


----------



## Greavous

shipyard


----------



## treefork

union


----------



## flippinfool

Grievance


----------



## treefork

arbitration


----------



## Greavous

divorce


----------



## treefork

court


----------



## flippinfool

Order


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Magnitude


----------



## SmilingFury

Frequency


----------



## e~shot

low


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## e~shot

joint


----------



## flippinfool

Compound


----------



## e~shot

bow


----------



## flippinfool

Violin


----------



## e~shot

strings


----------



## flippinfool

Attached


----------



## e~shot

clip


----------



## treefork

magazine


----------



## e~shot

cover


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## e~shot

diamond


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rough


----------



## e~shot

file


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Portfolio


----------



## e~shot

collection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obsession


----------



## Lee Silva

compulsion


----------



## Volp

Shark


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## bobby shooter

Tooth


----------



## e~shot

decay


----------



## Tag

Procedure


----------



## e~shot

manual


----------



## Tag

Steering


----------



## flippinfool

Wheel


----------



## Tag

Bearing


----------



## Greavous

race


----------



## e~shot

track


----------



## flippinfool

Follow


----------



## e~shot

up


----------



## Tag

Down


----------



## e~shot

town


----------



## flippinfool

Square


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## Tag

Out


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## bobby shooter

Stumped


----------



## e~shot

keeper


----------



## Tag

House


----------



## e~shot

tiny


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lilliputian


----------



## e~shot

Gulliver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Travels


----------



## treefork

destinations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hotel


----------



## Greavous

Prostitution


----------



## Tag

Unfortunate


----------



## flippinfool

Jinxed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bedeviled


----------



## flippinfool

Possessed


----------



## Tag

Slingshots


----------



## flippinfool

Addictive


----------



## Tag

Behavior


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Human


----------



## Tag

Nature


----------



## treefork

hike


----------



## Tag

Trails


----------



## Tentacle Toast

suspenders


----------



## flippinfool

Support


----------



## Tag

Family


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Order


----------



## flippinfool

Command


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## Tag

Gang


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chain


----------



## flippinfool

reaction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gastrocolic


----------



## treefork

really


----------



## flippinfool

Extra


----------



## bobby shooter

Car


----------



## flippinfool

Side


----------



## Tag

Pool


----------



## flippinfool

table


----------



## Tag

Tennis


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## Tag

Light


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## flippinfool

Whiskey


----------



## treefork

breath


----------



## flippinfool

life


----------



## e~shot

earth


----------



## treefork

organic


----------



## e~shot

farming


----------



## treefork

equipment


----------



## bobby shooter

Muckspreder


----------



## NaturalFork

Poop


----------



## e~shot

mold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheese


----------



## e~shot

cloth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fabric


----------



## e~shot

textile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tactile


----------



## e~shot

sensor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seraphim


----------



## flippinfool

Angel


----------



## e~shot

light


----------



## Tag

Softener


----------



## flippinfool

detergent


----------



## e~shot

powder


----------



## treefork

albino


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Piebald


----------



## NaturalFork

Cow


----------



## Tag

Bull


----------



## TSM

horns


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Air


----------



## flippinfool

Force


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dominate


----------



## treefork

alpha


----------



## Tag

Male


----------



## treefork

leader


----------



## Tag

Board


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## Tag

Knife


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## Tag

Married


----------



## JonM

Bliss


----------



## Tag

Content


----------



## bobby shooter

Cat


----------



## flippinfool

Woman


----------



## treefork

issues


----------



## bobby shooter

Magazines


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ammunition


----------



## Tag

Bulk


----------



## flippinfool

Whole


----------



## Tag

Foods


----------



## e~shot

healthy


----------



## Tag

Diet


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Tag

Cane


----------



## e~shot

furniture


----------



## flippinfool

couch


----------



## e~shot

sofa


----------



## Greavous

sleeping


----------



## e~shot

bag


----------



## TSM

box


----------



## Tag

Polish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glass


----------



## TSM

tint


----------



## Tag

Window


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bay


----------



## Tag

Scollops


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Breaded


----------



## Tag

Tenderloin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rare


----------



## Tag

Find


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cross


----------



## Tag

Road


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## flippinfool

Beans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cool


----------



## bobby shooter

Running


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Office


----------



## flippinfool

Desk


----------



## Tag

Ham


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hock


----------



## Tag

Pork


----------



## treefork

franks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Discussion


----------



## Tag

Politics


----------



## JonM

Lies


----------



## Tag

Cheats


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thieves


----------



## SmilingFury

Avocado


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mucinex


----------



## Tag

Congestion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Misery


----------



## flippinfool

Company


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Limited


----------



## flippinfool

Edition


----------



## Tag

Special


----------



## flippinfool

Sale


----------



## treefork

price


----------



## Tag

Fixing


----------



## flippinfool

About


----------



## e~shot

page


----------



## treefork

turn


----------



## bobby shooter

Around


----------



## e~shot

world


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Envelope


----------



## e~shot

stamp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Press


----------



## e~shot

letter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scribe


----------



## e~shot

Linotype


----------



## Tentacle Toast

(Oooh, I had to look that one up!)

"what?"


----------



## flippinfool

Up


----------



## e~shot

arrow


----------



## flippinfool

Bow


----------



## Tag

Ribbon


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## Tag

Eye


----------



## e~shot

glasses


----------



## flippinfool

field


----------



## e~shot

trip


----------



## flippinfool

hazard


----------



## e~shot

choking


----------



## flippinfool

restriction


----------



## e~shot

area


----------



## Greavous

circumference


----------



## e~shot

pi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phi


----------



## Tag

Pho


----------



## Tag

Foe?


----------



## Greavous

Joker


----------



## Tag

Cards


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gash


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## Tag

Dam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nation


----------



## flippinfool

Country


----------



## Tag

Ham


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bone


----------



## flippinfool

fragments


----------



## Tag

Shrapnel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brisance


----------



## Tag

Broken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heart


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## Tag

Bottom


----------



## flippinfool

Feeder


----------



## Tag

Bird


----------



## flippinfool

Brain


----------



## treefork

child


----------



## flippinfool

Kid


----------



## e~shot

karate


----------



## Greavous

Miyagi


----------



## e~shot

Japanese


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hentai


----------



## e~shot

anime


----------



## flippinfool

Art


----------



## Tag

Exhibit


----------



## e~shot

museum


----------



## Tag

Sculpture


----------



## e~shot

studio


----------



## flippinfool

work


----------



## Tag

Play


----------



## flippinfool

station


----------



## e~shot

railway


----------



## Greavous

spike


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rohypnol


----------



## Tag

Sedative


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helper


----------



## Tag

Santas


----------



## treefork

Tag

lol


----------



## Tag

Along. Lol,


----------



## treefork

get


----------



## Tag

Off


----------



## treefork

spray


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## Tag

Cheese


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Incident


----------



## Tag

Bad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nefarious


----------



## Tag

Swindle


----------



## flippinfool

Scam


----------



## treefork

scum


----------



## flippinfool

Pond


----------



## bobby shooter

Skater


----------



## Greavous

Harding


----------



## Tag

Warren


----------



## Greavous

Buffett


----------



## Tag

Smorgasbord


----------



## bobby shooter

Crackers


----------



## Tag

Cheese


----------



## flippinfool

Toast


----------



## Tag

Jelly


----------



## treefork

belly


----------



## flippinfool

Dancer


----------



## treefork

strip


----------



## e~shot

pregnancy


----------



## flippinfool

Life


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## Tag

Rain


----------



## e~shot

landslide


----------



## Tag

Election


----------



## e~shot

ads


----------



## Tag

Commercials


----------



## e~shot

super bowl


----------



## Tag

Expensive


----------



## treefork

quality


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## Tag

Under


----------



## e~shot

pressure


----------



## treefork

temperature


----------



## Tag

Fever


----------



## e~shot

thermometer


----------



## treefork

mercury


----------



## Greavous

Queen


----------



## treefork

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## flippinfool

Music


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Symphony


----------



## Tag

Philharmonic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brandenburg


----------



## flippinfool

Germany


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Motherland


----------



## flippinfool

Wall


----------



## bobby shooter

Of death


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## flippinfool

story


----------



## treefork

book


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lost


----------



## flippinfool

space


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Matter


----------



## treefork

energy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potential


----------



## treefork

stored


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cached


----------



## treefork

hoard


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mold


----------



## Greavous

toolmaker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Diecaster


----------



## Greavous

flashing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disorderly


----------



## Greavous

Tyson


----------



## Tentacle Toast

James


----------



## treefork

Brown


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blow


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zydrate


----------



## Greavous

disturbing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A Serbian Film


----------



## e~shot

thriller


----------



## treefork

Michael Jackson


----------



## Greavous

Propofol


----------



## e~shot

high dose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toxicity


----------



## e~shot

vaccine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mercury


----------



## e~shot

Thiomersal


----------



## Greavous

Googled


----------



## e~shot

search


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Party


----------



## Greavous

Animal


----------



## e~shot

zoo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Menagerie


----------



## Aras

conservationists?


----------



## e~shot

Welcome


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aboard


----------



## flippinfool

Greeting


----------



## e~shot

card


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Debit


----------



## flippinfool

Loan


----------



## e~shot

note


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sharp


----------



## bobby shooter

Prick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jerk


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

scratch


----------



## Tag

Antibiotics


----------



## treefork

immunity


----------



## Tag

Hidden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Passage


----------



## bobby shooter

To india


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aaaand back to "antibiotics"


----------



## Volp

Bacteria


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gram


----------



## treefork

infection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Systemic


----------



## Greavous

infection


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Systemic


----------



## e~shot

anatomy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Physiology


----------



## e~shot

medical


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Assessments


----------



## e~shot

forms


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Timelines


----------



## e~shot

facebook


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cancer

(Congrats on your 13,000th post there, e!)


----------



## flippinfool

Cure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Biltong


----------



## e~shot

smoker


----------



## bobby shooter

Kippers


----------



## e~shot

fillet


----------



## flippinfool

Cut


----------



## e~shot

final


----------



## flippinfool

Complete


----------



## e~shot

guide


----------



## flippinfool

follow


----------



## e~shot

instructor


----------



## Tag

Band


----------



## Tentacle Toast

It


----------



## treefork

Cousin

( Adams family character )


----------



## Tag

Kissing


----------



## flippinfool

Tree


----------



## bobby shooter

House


----------



## Tag

Keeper


----------



## treefork

hook


----------



## flippinfool

captain


----------



## Tag

Morgan


----------



## flippinfool

rum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

El Dorado


----------



## Tag

Cadillac


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Detroit


----------



## flippinfool

Manufacture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Assemble


----------



## flippinfool

line


----------



## Greavous

survey


----------



## Tag

Customer


----------



## flippinfool

Retail


----------



## Tag

Wholesale


----------



## flippinfool

Cars


----------



## Tag

Expensive


----------



## treefork

inflation


----------



## flippinfool

gouge


----------



## Tag

Price


----------



## treefork

negotiate


----------



## flippinfool

contract


----------



## treefork

agreement


----------



## e~shot

mutual


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reciprocal


----------



## e~shot

term


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Limits


----------



## e~shot

speed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reading


----------



## e~shot

contest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deny


----------



## e~shot

truth


----------



## flippinfool

Dare


----------



## Tag

Consequences


----------



## e~shot

unexpected


----------



## Tag

Pregnancy


----------



## e~shot

fork hit


----------



## bobby shooter

Bollxxxs


----------



## flippinfool

Flyer


----------



## e~shot

design


----------



## flippinfool

create


----------



## Greavous

destroy


----------



## flippinfool

annihilate


----------



## Tag

Disinagrate


----------



## Tag

Disintegrate


----------



## flippinfool

pulverize


----------



## Tag

Tenderloin


----------



## Greavous

Grill


----------



## Tag

Marks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Track


----------



## treefork

record


----------



## Tag

Broken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arrow


----------



## Tag

Hunting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jerky


----------



## treefork

Sasquatch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Great Divide


----------



## Tag

Basin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Erie


----------



## Tag

Canal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Panama


----------



## bobby shooter

Hat


----------



## Tag

Trick


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## Tag

Snacks


----------



## e~shot

bowl


----------



## Tag

Cereal


----------



## treefork

milk


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## flippinfool

Shot


----------



## Tag

Gun


----------



## flippinfool

Pistol


----------



## e~shot

grip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kung Fu


----------



## e~shot

master


----------



## Tag

Craft


----------



## flippinfool

hobby


----------



## Tag

Slingshots


----------



## flippinfool

building


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Architecture


----------



## bobby shooter

Cave


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spelunking


----------



## Tag

Drawings


----------



## treefork

plans


----------



## e~shot

blue print


----------



## flippinfool

architectural


----------



## e~shot

design


----------



## Tag

Custom


----------



## e~shot

duty


----------



## Tag

Calls


----------



## e~shot

missed


----------



## flippinfool

Near


----------



## treefork

far


----------



## e~shot

away


----------



## flippinfool

Place


----------



## e~shot

area


----------



## flippinfool

51


----------



## Tag

Run


----------



## AZ Stinger

missed it again haha


----------



## AZ Stinger

Spot


----------



## Tag

Dog. I meant rum, not run


----------



## e~shot

tag


----------



## flippinfool

it


----------



## e~shot

technology


----------



## treefork

evolve


----------



## Tag

Develpoe


----------



## Tag

Develope


----------



## flippinfool

Trial


----------



## treefork

jury


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Circus


----------



## Tag

Clowns


----------



## Imperial

ssf


----------



## bobby shooter

Abc


----------



## flippinfool

alphabet


----------



## treefork

soup


----------



## e~shot

pot


----------



## flippinfool

boil


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## flippinfool

salad


----------



## treefork

toss


----------



## e~shot

coin


----------



## flippinfool

Currency


----------



## e~shot

exchange


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amalgamate


----------



## e~shot

scaffold


----------



## flippinfool

Build


----------



## e~shot

quality


----------



## flippinfool

control


----------



## Tag

Tower


----------



## e~shot

eiffel


----------



## flippinfool

France


----------



## e~shot

Paris


----------



## flippinfool

plaster


----------



## treefork

wall


----------



## Tag

Berlin


----------



## treefork

Nazi


----------



## Tag

Germany


----------



## Greavous

Friends


----------



## Tag

Close


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shave


----------



## Tag

Razor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Broadhead


----------



## Greavous

fletching


----------



## treefork

nock


----------



## Tag

Rest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bones


----------



## Tag

Lazy


----------



## flippinfool

Bum


----------



## Tag

Leg


----------



## flippinfool

Brace


----------



## e~shot

wrist


----------



## flippinfool

Rocket


----------



## e~shot

pocket


----------



## treefork

predator


----------



## e~shot

prey


----------



## treefork

hunt


----------



## e~shot

bow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tie


----------



## flippinfool

Lace


----------



## Tag

Shoe


----------



## e~shot

sole


----------



## Tag

Fish


----------



## e~shot

oil


----------



## Tag

Pump


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## flippinfool

spout


----------



## Tag

Gutter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flower


----------



## flippinfool

Power


----------



## Tag

Ranger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Park


----------



## Tag

Amusement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

George Costanza


----------



## flippinfool

actor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Presidents


----------



## TSM

speech


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Writer


----------



## Tag

Propaganda


----------



## bobby shooter

Type


----------



## Tag

Setter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coaster


----------



## bobby shooter

Brovo


----------



## Tag

Military


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Surplus


----------



## treefork

store


----------



## e~shot

cart


----------



## JonM

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Back


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roses are red


----------



## bobby shooter

Blooded


----------



## e~shot

cold


----------



## flippinfool

indifferent


----------



## Tag

Opinion


----------



## flippinfool

Thought


----------



## e~shot

instant


----------



## Tag

Pudding


----------



## e~shot

custard


----------



## Tag

Frozen


----------



## e~shot

fruits


----------



## Tag

Vegetables


----------



## flippinfool

Market


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bull


----------



## bobby shooter

Can opener


----------



## treefork

swiss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Watch


----------



## flippinfool

Night


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rider


----------



## treefork

ghost


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pepper


----------



## treefork

spray


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Florettes


----------



## flippinfool

Broccoli


----------



## Tag

Cheese


----------



## flippinfool

Sharp


----------



## e~shot

edge


----------



## Tag

Cliff


----------



## e~shot

jump


----------



## bobby shooter

Dive


----------



## flippinfool

School


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fish


----------



## Greavous

flounder


----------



## treefork

grouper


----------



## Greavous

stuffed


----------



## treefork

animal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dinner


----------



## treefork

bell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curve


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## Greavous

scrotum


----------



## treefork

sack


----------



## Greavous

marijuana


----------



## treefork

smuggle


----------



## e~shot

cocaine


----------



## flippinfool

Flashback


----------



## e~shot

memory


----------



## flippinfool

Gig


----------



## e~shot

tera


----------



## Greavous

metic


----------



## Tag

Measurments


----------



## Greavous

yardstick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fever


----------



## treefork

pitch


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Catapult


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Career


----------



## Individual

Choices


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Menu


----------



## Individual

Food


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drink


----------



## Individual

Drunk


----------



## Tag

Tank


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Missle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silo


----------



## Tag

Grain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Load


----------



## Tag

Limit


----------



## Greavous

restriction


----------



## Individual

Age


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Consent


----------



## Tag

Permission


----------



## treefork

slip


----------



## Tag

Knot


----------



## bobby shooter

Toast


----------



## treefork

butter


----------



## e~shot

ghee


----------



## treefork

Indian


----------



## e~shot

recipes


----------



## flippinfool

Kitchen


----------



## bobby shooter

Knife


----------



## e~shot

Santoku


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sudoku


----------



## zippo

Easy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rave girls


----------



## flippinfool

Concert


----------



## e~shot

stage


----------



## flippinfool

Fright


----------



## e~shot

sudden


----------



## zippo

War


----------



## e~shot

civil


----------



## zippo

Death


----------



## e~shot

grave


----------



## zippo

Dig


----------



## e~shot

deep


----------



## zippo

Diving


----------



## e~shot

scuba


----------



## zippo

Army


----------



## e~shot

soldier


----------



## zippo

Uniform


----------



## e~shot

camouflage


----------



## zippo

Net


----------



## e~shot

equipments


----------



## zippo

Pouch


----------



## e~shot

ammo


----------



## zippo

Magazine


----------



## e~shot

monthly


----------



## zippo

Period


----------



## e~shot

full stop


----------



## zippo

Sign


----------



## e~shot

off


----------



## zippo

Out


----------



## Tag

Sentence


----------



## e~shot

words


----------



## Tag

Kind


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bud


----------



## zippo

guy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fox (LoL)


----------



## zippo

Jack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strong arm


----------



## Tag

Robbery


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inflation


----------



## Tag

Depression


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cycle


----------



## Tag

Motor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fine


----------



## flippinfool

Wine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Decanter


----------



## flippinfool

breathe


----------



## Tag

Lungs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Atelectasis


----------



## Tag

Collapse


----------



## bobby shooter

Letdown


----------



## Tag

Politicians


----------



## flippinfool

Curse


----------



## Tag

Spell


----------



## flippinfool

Witch


----------



## Tag

Hunt


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## flippinfool

Bag


----------



## bobby shooter

Leather


----------



## treefork

pouch


----------



## zippo

Center


----------



## e~shot

punch


----------



## zippo

Kick


----------



## e~shot

side


----------



## zippo

Wing


----------



## e~shot

commander


----------



## zippo

Colt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Revolver


----------



## zippo

.21


----------



## zippo

.22


----------



## Tentacle Toast

.223


----------



## zippo

.308


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Win


----------



## zippo

Rem


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sleep


----------



## zippo

Bed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Room


----------



## zippo

Door


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hinge


----------



## zippo

Lock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Canal


----------



## zippo

Channel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thread


----------



## zippo

Post


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## zippo

Off


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pillow


----------



## zippo

Feather


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arrow


----------



## zippo

Insert


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coitus


----------



## zippo

Sex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yes


----------



## zippo

Agreed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Settled


----------



## zippo

Relax


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dock


----------



## zippo

Doc


----------



## flippinfool

Pier


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tore


----------



## zippo

France


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Truffles


----------



## zippo

Wrong


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Annie


----------



## zippo

Play


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Station


----------



## zippo

Police


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tax collectors


----------



## zippo

18%


----------



## Tag

Fair


----------



## e~shot

stall


----------



## Tag

Horse


----------



## e~shot

Arabian


----------



## zippo

Dicks


----------



## Tag

Politicians


----------



## zippo

Bush


----------



## Tag

Evergreen


----------



## zippo

China


----------



## Tag

Cupboard


----------



## zippo

Wood


----------



## TSM

nail


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## zippo

Axe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Question


----------



## Tag

Mark


----------



## flippinfool

Signature


----------



## zippo

Series


----------



## treefork

world


----------



## zippo

Island


----------



## Tag

Treasure


----------



## zippo

Map


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chart


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Water .


----------



## zippo

River


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ibeyi


----------



## zippo

Rock


----------



## treefork

wrestler


----------



## zippo

Heavy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Water


----------



## zippo

Fire


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## zippo

Snow


----------



## bobby shooter

Blind


----------



## zippo

Camo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cozy


----------



## treefork

cabin


----------



## zippo

Winter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ski


----------



## zippo

Crash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bandicoot


----------



## zippo

Out


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## Tag

Handle


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

None


----------



## flippinfool

Empty


----------



## Individual

Glass


----------



## bobby shooter

Hammer


----------



## treefork

grip


----------



## zippo

Pistol


----------



## treefork

whip


----------



## Tag

Cream


----------



## treefork

puff


----------



## Tag

Wheat


----------



## treefork

field


----------



## flippinfool

mice


----------



## e~shot

rat


----------



## flippinfool

Patrol


----------



## treefork

scout


----------



## bobby shooter

Rangers


----------



## e~shot

marine


----------



## zippo

Oil


----------



## e~shot

Linseed


----------



## zippo

flax


----------



## e~shot

seeds


----------



## zippo

Doves


----------



## e~shot

cornflakes


----------



## zippo

Sugar


----------



## e~shot

cubes


----------



## flippinfool

Ice


----------



## zippo

Snow


----------



## e~shot

blower


----------



## Tag

Whistle


----------



## zippo

Builders


----------



## flippinfool

construct


----------



## treefork

army


----------



## Individual

Force


----------



## treefork

Delta


----------



## Individual

Bravo


----------



## flippinfool

Bee


----------



## Tag

Sting


----------



## treefork

venom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Antibodies


----------



## flippinfool

Blood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lust


----------



## treefork

sin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleasures


----------



## Tag

Slingshots (-:


----------



## bobby shooter

Forum


----------



## flippinfool

Talk


----------



## treefork

phone


----------



## flippinfool

Book


----------



## e~shot

binding


----------



## flippinfool

Contract


----------



## e~shot

sign


----------



## treefork

language


----------



## flippinfool

Speak


----------



## treefork

easy


----------



## e~shot

life


----------



## flippinfool

Savings


----------



## Tag

Account


----------



## e~shot

ledger


----------



## Tag

Expenses


----------



## e~shot

allowances


----------



## Tag

Profit


----------



## e~shot

margin


----------



## treefork

border


----------



## e~shot

security


----------



## treefork

inadequate


----------



## Tag

Agree


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## treefork

push


----------



## e~shot

birth


----------



## zippo

Baby


----------



## e~shot

cradle


----------



## Tag

Bed


----------



## flippinfool

support


----------



## e~shot

wrist


----------



## treefork

watch


----------



## flippinfool

shift


----------



## Individual

Key


----------



## Nobodo

Vandalize


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pulverize


----------



## Tag

Night


----------



## Greavous

shift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delete


----------



## Individual

Key


----------



## Tag

Ingredients


----------



## Nobodo

recipe


----------



## Tag

Follow


----------



## treefork

leader


----------



## Individual

Squad


----------



## treefork

platoon


----------



## Tag

Company


----------



## treefork

officer


----------



## Tag

Police


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Farce


----------



## bobby shooter

Joke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Police


----------



## Tag

Action


----------



## treefork

motion


----------



## Tag

Pictures


----------



## treefork

camera


----------



## Tag

Video


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evidence


----------



## Tag

Circumstantial


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aquittal


----------



## treefork

O.J. Simpson


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bills (LoL)


----------



## Individual

Hat


----------



## flippinfool

Rack


----------



## Individual

Storage


----------



## treefork

chest


----------



## Nobodo

Pirates


----------



## e~shot

eye patch


----------



## treefork

parrot


----------



## e~shot

cage


----------



## flippinfool

bird


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## e~shot

flop


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Tag

Warming


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Entourage


----------



## e~shot

group


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Target


----------



## e~shot

shopping


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dread


----------



## e~shot

horrible


----------



## flippinfool

Terrible


----------



## Tag

Weather


----------



## flippinfool

forecast


----------



## treefork

news


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anchor


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## Tag

Sail


----------



## treefork

wind


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barren


----------



## treefork

desert


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crème brûlée


----------



## Nobodo

Quiche


----------



## SmilingFury

Fois gras


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Patte


----------



## Nobodo

Hamburger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Helper


----------



## Tag

Santas


----------



## bobby shooter

Dwarf


----------



## Emitto

Midget


----------



## Tag

Racing


----------



## flippinfool

Track


----------



## Tag

Railroad


----------



## flippinfool

Engine


----------



## e~shot

diesel


----------



## treefork

toxic


----------



## e~shot

green


----------



## treefork

peace


----------



## e~shot

sign


----------



## treefork

language


----------



## e~shot

body


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## flippinfool

Gun


----------



## e~shot

holster


----------



## flippinfool

Leather


----------



## Tag

Pouches


----------



## flippinfool

Ammo


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## flippinfool

catch


----------



## e~shot

fish


----------



## flippinfool

bait


----------



## e~shot

lure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...outcome


----------



## flippinfool

Result


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Withstanding


----------



## flippinfool

Resist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Overthrow


----------



## treefork

free


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Markets


----------



## Individual

Farmers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fresh


----------



## bobby shooter

Milk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cookies


----------



## flippinfool

Monster


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mash


----------



## e~shot

potatoes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Baked


----------



## e~shot

Cheese


----------



## flippinfool

Dairy


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ruminant


----------



## treefork

rug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rat


----------



## treefork

pack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bong


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fountain


----------



## e~shot

cafe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Racer


----------



## e~shot

jacket


----------



## flippinfool

Metal


----------



## e~shot

winding


----------



## Beanflip

Motor


----------



## e~shot

pump


----------



## Tag

Gas


----------



## e~shot

cooker


----------



## Tag

Pressure


----------



## e~shot

valve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tricuspid


----------



## NoobShooter

dictionary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

thesaurus


----------



## flippinfool

Choices


----------



## Tag

Many


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taxes


----------



## Tag

Unfair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Returns


----------



## Tag

Gift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gracious


----------



## flippinfool

Undeserving


----------



## treefork

gratitude


----------



## Tag

Forum


----------



## flippinfool

Post


----------



## Tag

Fence


----------



## treefork

cyclone


----------



## flippinfool

Kansas


----------



## treefork

city


----------



## Tag

Chiefs


----------



## flippinfool

Indians


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## treefork

rum


----------



## e~shot

raisin


----------



## treefork

bran


----------



## e~shot

husks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corn


----------



## e~shot

GMO


----------



## Tentacle Toast

OMG


----------



## flippinfool

Surprise


----------



## zippo

Party


----------



## TSM

hat


----------



## Individual

top


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cap


----------



## Tag

Gun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Store


----------



## Tag

Ammunition


----------



## treefork

freedom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irrevocable


----------



## flippinfool

Right


----------



## bobby shooter

Handed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Draw


----------



## treefork

anchor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Away


----------



## Tag

Blown


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gasket


----------



## treefork

seal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Break


----------



## TSM

dance


----------



## treefork

lap


----------



## flippinfool

land


----------



## treefork

trust


----------



## flippinfool

Believe


----------



## treefork

faith


----------



## e~shot

restored


----------



## treefork

happiness


----------



## e~shot

children


----------



## flippinfool

Kids


----------



## e~shot

fun


----------



## flippinfool

Play


----------



## treefork

date


----------



## bobby shooter

Calendar


----------



## e~shot

months


----------



## zippo

Moon


----------



## e~shot

lunar


----------



## zippo

Light


----------



## e~shot

torch


----------



## zippo

Flashlight


----------



## e~shot

dove


----------



## zippo

Yumm


----------



## e~shot

food


----------



## zippo

Meat


----------



## e~shot

mutton


----------



## zippo

Grow


----------



## e~shot

seed


----------



## zippo

Planted


----------



## e~shot

soil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stain


----------



## e~shot

remover


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hitman


----------



## e~shot

agent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orange


----------



## e~shot

subscription


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cover


----------



## e~shot

wrap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shawarma


----------



## flippinfool

Taco


----------



## e~shot

Mexican


----------



## Tag

Hispanic


----------



## treefork

gang


----------



## flippinfool

Group


----------



## Tag

Hug


----------



## treefork

affection


----------



## Tag

Show


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stopper


----------



## TSM

goer

(as in "Is she a goer? wink, wink, nudge, nudge, say no more, say no more")


----------



## treefork

doer

( As in " she does" )


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hard

(As in, I did)


----------



## bobby shooter

Harder


----------



## zippo

Slower


----------



## flippinfool

Hardest


----------



## Tag

Event


----------



## e~shot

organize


----------



## Tag

Arrange


----------



## bobby shooter

Married


----------



## e~shot

honeymoon


----------



## flippinfool

After


----------



## e~shot

meals


----------



## Tag

Holiday


----------



## flippinfool

Celebration


----------



## Greavous

hangover


----------



## flippinfool

seasick


----------



## treefork

motion


----------



## Tag

Picture


----------



## zippo

Movie


----------



## treefork

perfect


----------



## zippo

Night


----------



## treefork

vision


----------



## zippo

Eye


----------



## Tag

Glasses


----------



## zippo

Frame


----------



## TSM

molding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Petri


----------



## treefork

dish


----------



## Tag

Soap


----------



## zippo

Grose


----------



## TSM

yucky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poo


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## Tag

Bows


----------



## TSM

ribbons


----------



## Tag

Blue


----------



## zippo

Sky


----------



## flippinfool

High


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Horse


----------



## zippo

Weed


----------



## zippo

Sorry i replied at the same time as you..


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amsterdam


----------



## zippo

Lake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lucerne


----------



## zippo

Switzerland


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Watchmaking


----------



## zippo

Expensive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Durable


----------



## zippo

Material


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fabrication


----------



## zippo

Out


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wit


----------



## Tag

Prices


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suggestions


----------



## Tag

Helpful


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Advice


----------



## Tag

Column


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Array


----------



## Nobodo

Spreadsheet


----------



## treefork

graph


----------



## flippinfool

Paper


----------



## Tag

Trail


----------



## flippinfool

Track


----------



## Tag

Railroad


----------



## bobby shooter

Record


----------



## flippinfool

Copy


----------



## Tag

Cat


----------



## treefork

scratch


----------



## e~shot

tickets


----------



## treefork

lottery


----------



## flippinfool

Chance


----------



## Nobodo

Pregnancy


----------



## zippo

Life


----------



## e~shot

straw


----------



## zippo

Plastic


----------



## e~shot

biodegradable


----------



## zippo

Airsoft


----------



## e~shot

paint ball


----------



## zippo

Training


----------



## Nobodo

Terrorists


----------



## zippo

Slaughter


----------



## e~shot

house


----------



## flippinfool

Arrest


----------



## Tag

Warrent


----------



## e~shot

officer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dunce


----------



## Tag

Cap


----------



## e~shot

baseball


----------



## zippo

Basketball


----------



## e~shot

net


----------



## TSM

profit


----------



## bobby shooter

Losers


----------



## flippinfool

winners


----------



## treefork

persist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Resilience


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Box


----------



## treefork

shoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Horn


----------



## flippinfool

Plenty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abundant


----------



## TSM

plethora


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myriad


----------



## TSM

pyramid


----------



## Tag

Scam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cahoots


----------



## TSM

shenanigans


----------



## Tag

Forum


----------



## treefork

information


----------



## Tag

Abundant


----------



## treefork

generosity


----------



## Tag

Friendships


----------



## e~shot

gifts


----------



## bobby shooter

Tags


----------



## flippinfool

Labels


----------



## e~shot

barcode


----------



## treefork

scan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Retinal


----------



## NoobShooter

Vision


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oasis


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## bobby shooter

Wrecked


----------



## flippinfool

Wasted


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## Tag

Share


----------



## NoobShooter

stocks


----------



## Tag

Bonds


----------



## e~shot

hedge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hog


----------



## TSM

heaven


----------



## flippinfool

north


----------



## treefork

pole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Position


----------



## treefork

satellite


----------



## Tag

Television


----------



## TSM

commercial


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cough


----------



## treefork

syrup


----------



## TSM

drop


----------



## Tag

Dr.


----------



## treefork

Frankenstein


----------



## Tag

Monster


----------



## flippinfool

Bash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Melee


----------



## TSM

attack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hound


----------



## Tag

Dog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Persist


----------



## Tag

Woman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Expensive necessity


----------



## flippinfool

electricity


----------



## Tag

Shocking


----------



## bobby shooter

Treatment


----------



## Tag

Cancer


----------



## treefork

epidemic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cull


----------



## flippinfool

Sort


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Catalog


----------



## Tag

Sears


----------



## e~shot

wall-mart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shudder (thanks, TSM)


----------



## treefork

camouflage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flash back


----------



## Tag

Woodstock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snoopy


----------



## Tag

Dog


----------



## flippinfool

Drug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leash


----------



## flippinfool

Rope


----------



## e~shot

knot


----------



## bobby shooter

REE


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bar


----------



## e~shot

chart


----------



## Tag

Wall


----------



## Walksatnight1

Paper


----------



## e~shot

Origami


----------



## flippinfool

Fold


----------



## Tag

Clothes


----------



## flippinfool

pin


----------



## e~shot

number


----------



## treefork

math


----------



## e~shot

mental


----------



## treefork

hospital


----------



## Greavous

ebola


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bed


----------



## treefork

frame


----------



## bobby shooter

Tent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pitch


----------



## flippinfool

Pine


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Panties


----------



## Walksatnight1

Bra


----------



## treefork

brah


----------



## e~shot

bro


----------



## flippinfool

Homie


----------



## e~shot

Amigo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ruthie


----------



## e~shot

sling bow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Release


----------



## e~shot

arrow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plane


----------



## e~shot

chisel


----------



## Walksatnight1

Sharpe


----------



## flippinfool

Scary


----------



## bobby shooter

Spice


----------



## Walksatnight1

Curry


----------



## e~shot

powder


----------



## flippinfool

talcum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cloud


----------



## Walksatnight1

Dust


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Settle


----------



## flippinfool

Agree


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reconcile


----------



## Tag

Differences


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Subtraction


----------



## Tag

Addition


----------



## flippinfool

Increase


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pressure


----------



## Tag

Cooker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steam


----------



## Tag

Engine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Search


----------



## flippinfool

Rescue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shatner


----------



## treefork

nerds


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Goonies


----------



## flippinfool

movie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flick


----------



## flippinfool

Thump


----------



## e~shot

nail


----------



## Tag

Polish


----------



## flippinfool

Brass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Knuckles


----------



## Walksatnight1

Sonic


----------



## e~shot

super


----------



## flippinfool

Man


----------



## Tag

Woman


----------



## e~shot

shopping


----------



## Tag

Clothes


----------



## e~shot

winter


----------



## flippinfool

summer


----------



## Tag

Fun


----------



## Walksatnight1

Race


----------



## TSM

winner


----------



## flippinfool

first


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Foremost


----------



## treefork

priorities


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Triage


----------



## Tag

Injured


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Offended


----------



## Tag

Hurt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wounded


----------



## Walksatnight1

Broken


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defeated.


----------



## Tag

Surrender


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Never


----------



## Tag

Onward


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Upward


----------



## Tag

Away


----------



## flippinfool

Silver


----------



## Tag

Bullet


----------



## e~shot

train


----------



## flippinfool

engine


----------



## e~shot

piston


----------



## Tag

Rod


----------



## flippinfool

Holder


----------



## e~shot

magnet


----------



## Tag

Maple


----------



## flippinfool

Syrup


----------



## treefork

pancake


----------



## e~shot

lens


----------



## Walksatnight1

Camera


----------



## e~shot

film


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plaque


----------



## Nobodo

Dementia


----------



## flippinfool

Alzheimers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prions


----------



## Nobodo

Psylons


----------



## e~shot

band


----------



## TSM

slap


----------



## Walksatnight1

Shot


----------



## Tag

Towers


----------



## treefork

twin


----------



## Tag

Beds


----------



## treefork

spawn


----------



## Tag

Salmon


----------



## flippinfool

stream


----------



## Walksatnight1

Trout


----------



## treefork

trouser


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Albatross


----------



## bobby shooter

Seagull


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flock


----------



## Tag

Ocean


----------



## Tentacle Toast

City


----------



## Tag

Lights


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Northern


----------



## Tag

Hemisphere


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Corpus colosum


----------



## treefork

nothing


----------



## flippinfool

Something


----------



## bobby shooter

For nowt


----------



## treefork

present


----------



## e~shot

past


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Passed


----------



## Tag

Away


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Holiday


----------



## Tag

Traffic


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots

Los Angeles


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nightmare


----------



## Walksatnight1

Married lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regrets


----------



## treefork

forget


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amnesia


----------



## treefork

memory


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## Tag

Walking


----------



## e~shot

pedometer


----------



## treefork

distance


----------



## e~shot

calculator


----------



## flippinfool

Abacus


----------



## e~shot

Soroban


----------



## Tag

Calculator


----------



## e~shot

Casio


----------



## flippinfool

Watch


----------



## Walksatnight1

Stop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loss


----------



## flippinfool

Misplaced


----------



## treefork

keys


----------



## Tag

Piano


----------



## flippinfool

Recital


----------



## treefork

boring


----------



## flippinfool

Holes


----------



## treefork

golpher


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Caddy


----------



## Walksatnight1

Pickup


----------



## bobby shooter

Truck


----------



## flippinfool

hand


----------



## TSM

foot


----------



## treefork

doctor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shaman


----------



## flippinfool

witch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

One


----------



## TSM

uno


----------



## Walksatnight1

Fiat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cabrio


----------



## flippinfool

Bug


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Off


----------



## bobby shooter

Piste


----------



## flippinfool

Temper


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rampage


----------



## Greavous

Tantrum


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spankins


----------



## treefork

paddle


----------



## e~shot

saddle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spurs


----------



## treefork

bone


----------



## e~shot

folder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red


----------



## treefork

army


----------



## e~shot

camo


----------



## treefork

invisible


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Retriever


----------



## bobby shooter

Golden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dawn


----------



## Walksatnight1

Dusk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fishing


----------



## e~shot

hook


----------



## flippinfool

Captain


----------



## e~shot

ship


----------



## Tag

Space


----------



## Greavous

frontier


----------



## flippinfool

Explore


----------



## Tag

Wilderness


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushrooms


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## Tag

Loose


----------



## e~shot

nut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bolt


----------



## e~shot

thunder


----------



## treefork

lightning


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ride


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shoe


----------



## treefork

shine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Box


----------



## treefork

wrestle


----------



## flippinfool

roman


----------



## Greavous

orgy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Masquerade


----------



## bobby shooter

Harliquin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ichthyosis


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pressure


----------



## Tag

Lightning


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Strike


----------



## bobby shooter

Miner's


----------



## e~shot

helmet


----------



## treefork

law


----------



## e~shot

college


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tuxedo


----------



## e~shot

dinner


----------



## flippinfool

Thanksgiving


----------



## Tag

Family


----------



## flippinfool

gathering


----------



## Tag

Social


----------



## e~shot

media


----------



## Greavous

misleading


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Likes"


----------



## flippinfool

Favorites


----------



## treefork

movies


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scripts


----------



## bobby shooter

Lines


----------



## flippinfool

Memory


----------



## e~shot

card


----------



## treefork

reader


----------



## flippinfool

Speed


----------



## treefork

freak


----------



## bobby shooter

Out


----------



## e~shot

sold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gavel


----------



## e~shot

auction


----------



## Tag

Household


----------



## e~shot

DIY


----------



## flippinfool

handyman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Special


----------



## Greavous

olympics


----------



## treefork

gold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Summit


----------



## Tag

Racing


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On


----------



## zippo

Off


----------



## flippinfool

sound


----------



## zippo

Wave


----------



## flippinfool

Tidal


----------



## treefork

moon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phase


----------



## flippinfool

three


----------



## zippo

Life


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dog


----------



## treefork

waxing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poetic


----------



## zippo

Acceptable


----------



## treefork

presentable


----------



## TSM

doable


----------



## treefork

possible


----------



## TSM

portable


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potable


----------



## Nobodo

PortaPotty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blue


----------



## treefork

balls


----------



## bobby shooter

Bats


----------



## treefork

cave


----------



## e~shot

bear


----------



## treefork

den


----------



## e~shot

lion


----------



## flippinfool

Cat


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## flippinfool

weed


----------



## e~shot

smoke


----------



## treefork

Pussy


----------



## treefork

.


----------



## flippinfool

windmill


----------



## bobby shooter

Holland


----------



## treefork

clog


----------



## TSM

drain


----------



## treefork

pipe


----------



## Tag

Line


----------



## treefork

foreman


----------



## flippinfool

Straw


----------



## e~shot

bamboo


----------



## flippinfool

Panda


----------



## e~shot

China


----------



## flippinfool

East


----------



## treefork

coast


----------



## bobby shooter

Erosion


----------



## flippinfool

Slide


----------



## e~shot

park


----------



## flippinfool

bench


----------



## treefork

warmer


----------



## tnflipper52

weather


----------



## TSM

balloon


----------



## Tag

Water


----------



## flippinfool

Bra


----------



## treefork

bro


----------



## TSM

homie


----------



## Imperial

dude


----------



## flippinfool

Ranch


----------



## e~shot

tool


----------



## treefork

loser


----------



## AZ Stinger

winner


----------



## AZ Stinger

hey, who changed my size LOL


----------



## flippinfool

Top


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## bobby shooter

Slingshot


----------



## flippinfool

Ammo


----------



## Tag

Lead


----------



## e~shot

filling


----------



## TSM

pie


----------



## treefork

pizza


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushrooms


----------



## flippinfool

Caps


----------



## Walksatnight1

Bottle


----------



## Tag

Beer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Keg


----------



## Tag

Draft


----------



## treefork

beer


----------



## Tag

Cold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fusion


----------



## bobby shooter

Jungle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boogie


----------



## TSM

down


----------



## SmilingFury

Upside


----------



## treefork

positive


----------



## Tag

Attitude


----------



## treefork

gratitude


----------



## Tag

Forum


----------



## treefork

moderator


----------



## e~shot

Henry


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Red


----------



## bobby shooter

October


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porn


----------



## e~shot

filter


----------



## flippinfool

Fuel


----------



## e~shot

price


----------



## Tag

Expensive


----------



## Greavous

coffee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nikki (cute little barista, challenger of monogamy)


----------



## flippinfool

Warning


----------



## TSM

alert


----------



## treefork

alarm


----------



## bobby shooter

Clock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Work


----------



## flippinfool

Place


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Saver


----------



## Walksatnight1

Money


----------



## treefork

greed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hord


----------



## treefork

miser


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sage


----------



## treefork

spice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## treefork

brown


----------



## Tag

Derby


----------



## treefork

pinewood


----------



## e~shot

oil


----------



## treefork

finish


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flies


----------



## treefork

maggots


----------



## flippinfool

Larvae


----------



## treefork

cocoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aliens


----------



## treefork

border


----------



## bobby shooter

Mexican


----------



## e~shot

Chepo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rhinoceros


----------



## e~shot

69


----------



## treefork

Tu can chew


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jerky


----------



## flippinfool

Turkey


----------



## treefork

shoot


----------



## Tag

Slingshots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sentimentality


----------



## treefork

Nostalgic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushrooms


----------



## treefork

hallucinations


----------



## e~shot

illusion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Freedom


----------



## bobby shooter

Mandela


----------



## Tag

Peace


----------



## bobby shooter

Gardens


----------



## e~shot

mower


----------



## flippinfool

grass


----------



## treefork

Roots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rusted


----------



## bobby shooter

Nuts


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beer


----------



## Tag

Garden


----------



## flippinfool

Scarecrow


----------



## Tag

Intimidator


----------



## flippinfool

Bully


----------



## treefork

coward


----------



## flippinfool

Lion


----------



## Greavous

Africa


----------



## Tag

Safari


----------



## e~shot

Apple


----------



## flippinfool

Johnny


----------



## e~shot

white


----------



## Tag

House


----------



## treefork

dressing


----------



## e~shot

room


----------



## treefork

mate


----------



## e~shot

caffeine


----------



## flippinfool

High


----------



## e~shot

on


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Life


----------



## flippinfool

Support


----------



## treefork

Tech


----------



## Tag

Computer


----------



## flippinfool

Nerd


----------



## e~shot

geek


----------



## flippinfool

Protector


----------



## e~shot

armor


----------



## flippinfool

Knight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rider


----------



## e~shot

knight


----------



## Tag

Dragon


----------



## flippinfool

Slayer


----------



## TSM

Pantera \m/


----------



## flippinfool

metal


----------



## TSM

rock


----------



## flippinfool

paper


----------



## bobby shooter

Sier


----------



## flippinfool

Seasonal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brew


----------



## Tag

Tea


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Leaves


----------



## flippinfool

Fall


----------



## treefork

harvest


----------



## e~shot

market


----------



## treefork

value


----------



## flippinfool

True


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calibrated


----------



## e~shot

meter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airport


----------



## e~shot

taxi


----------



## flippinfool

Cab


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In


----------



## e~shot

Green


----------



## flippinfool

Beret


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ribbon


----------



## flippinfool

Blue


----------



## e~shot

bird


----------



## Tag

House


----------



## e~shot

door


----------



## treefork

Prize


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Won


----------



## TSM

lost


----------



## Tag

Found


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## Walksatnight1

Pull


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mess


----------



## flippinfool

Tent


----------



## e~shot

pegs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Uninterrupted


----------



## flippinfool

Silence


----------



## bobby shooter

Noiseless


----------



## e~shot

room


----------



## Tag

Hotel


----------



## flippinfool

Reservation


----------



## TSM

confirmation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Irrevocable


----------



## SmilingFury

Trust


----------



## TSM

fund


----------



## flippinfool

Money


----------



## Tag

Investment


----------



## treefork

Stategy


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## bobby shooter

Bird


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dame


----------



## flippinfool

Woman


----------



## bobby shooter

Wife


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Life-long legally binding financial obligation, regardless of anything


----------



## Imperial

sentenced


----------



## Walksatnight1

Caught


----------



## TSM

trapped


----------



## Tag

Furs


----------



## Nicholson

beaver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mound


----------



## flippinfool

Termite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thermite


----------



## Imperial

hermaphrodite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seeds


----------



## flippinfool

Plant


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nuclear


----------



## flippinfool

Atomic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Weight


----------



## bobby shooter

Length


----------



## SmilingFury

Duration


----------



## treefork

stamina


----------



## Imperial

endurance


----------



## e~shot

Spyderco


----------



## flippinfool

knife


----------



## Tag

Custom


----------



## flippinfool

Built


----------



## bobby shooter

Slingshots


----------



## flippinfool

Hunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eat!


----------



## flippinfool

meal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worms


----------



## bobby shooter

Cheese


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## bobby shooter

Christmas


----------



## flippinfool

Holiday


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheer


----------



## Tag

Leaders


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fearless


----------



## flippinfool

Scared


----------



## treefork

courage


----------



## TSM

heart


----------



## bobby shooter

Attack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mars


----------



## TSM

Venus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vex


----------



## TSM

curse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Profanities


----------



## bobby shooter

Rude


----------



## flippinfool

Dude


----------



## bobby shooter

Food


----------



## Imperial

prey


----------



## e~shot

hunter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thomas


----------



## e~shot

cook


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Captain


----------



## flippinfool

Hook


----------



## e~shot

pirate


----------



## Nicholson

ARRRR!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Matey


----------



## bobby shooter

Salor


----------



## bobby shooter

Sailor


----------



## treefork

Navy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blue


----------



## TSM

sad


----------



## Tentacle Toast

State


----------



## treefork

affairs


----------



## flippinfool

Divorce


----------



## treefork

attorney


----------



## e~shot

district


----------



## flippinfool

Court


----------



## treefork

appeal


----------



## bobby shooter

Atonement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alimony


----------



## flippinfool

Court


----------



## TSM

jester


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Papers


----------



## treefork

walking


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## SmilingFury

Rutabaga


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turduckin


----------



## treefork

confusion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Subversion


----------



## SmilingFury

Obfuscation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Occlusion


----------



## treefork

block


----------



## TSM

tackle


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## flippinfool

Doc


----------



## SmilingFury

Sneezy


----------



## treefork

sleepy


----------



## YHY slinger

homework。。。


----------



## treefork

assignment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Directive


----------



## flippinfool

Job


----------



## e~shot

inside


----------



## TSM

upside


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Downside (inside & outside)


----------



## treefork

flipside


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coin


----------



## treefork

slot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Machine


----------



## Imperial

wash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bay


----------



## treefork

Watch


----------



## flippinfool

Pocket


----------



## treefork

Predator


----------



## e~shot

alien


----------



## flippinfool

Illegal


----------



## e~shot

immigrant


----------



## treefork

problem


----------



## e~shot

no


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dice


----------



## flippinfool

Mirror


----------



## e~shot

mercury


----------



## flippinfool

Switch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blade


----------



## TSM

slice


----------



## treefork

cake


----------



## TSM

pie


----------



## treefork

American


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beauty


----------



## flippinfool

Black


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tie


----------



## Tag

Neck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bottle


----------



## TSM

can


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clap your hands


----------



## flippinfool

Applause


----------



## treefork

approval


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pleased


----------



## treefork

climax


----------



## e~shot

peak


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flow


----------



## treefork

meter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dose


----------



## e~shot

over


----------



## Imperial

easy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cantankerous


----------



## flippinfool

Problem


----------



## SmilingFury

Addiction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hobby


----------



## treefork

slingshots


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Infatuation


----------



## treefork

crush


----------



## SmilingFury

Triturate


----------



## e~shot

mortar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shell


----------



## treefork

bomb


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drop


----------



## e~shot

table


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Saw


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## Beanflip

Apple


----------



## treefork

jack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hydraulic


----------



## e~shot

piston


----------



## bopaloobop

Push


----------



## e~shot

car


----------



## treefork

pool


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whirl


----------



## treefork

spa


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sauna


----------



## treefork

steam


----------



## Tag

Engine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Search


----------



## SmilingFury

Investigate


----------



## treefork

Detective


----------



## treefork

Detective


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Homicide


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Homicide


----------



## treefork

Homicide :neener:


----------



## flippinfool

Mental


----------



## treefork

aspect


----------



## flippinfool

Viewpoint


----------



## Imperial

opinion


----------



## SmilingFury

Azzhole????


----------



## flippinfool

Everybody


----------



## e~shot

everyday


----------



## treefork

carry


----------



## Imperial

drag


----------



## treefork

queen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bowie


----------



## flippinfool

Knife


----------



## e~shot

kitchen


----------



## Imperial

maid


----------



## SmilingFury

Butler


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Robot


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Macabre


----------



## TSM

grotesque


----------



## flippinfool

ugly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dog


----------



## Imperial

b!tch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slap


----------



## Imperial

punch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spiked


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Imperial said:


> punch


----------



## treefork

alcohol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stall


----------



## treefork

bathroom


----------



## flippinfool

Master


----------



## treefork

slave


----------



## SmilingFury

Pyramid


----------



## treefork

scheme


----------



## e~shot

scam


----------



## treefork

tax


----------



## e~shot

refund


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## e~shot

return


----------



## treefork

sender


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Benefactor


----------



## flippinfool

Giver


----------



## treefork

Santa Clause


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Krampus


----------



## e~shot

horn


----------



## flippinfool

Plenty


----------



## TSM

plethora


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myriad


----------



## treefork

assortment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chocolate


----------



## TSM

cake


----------



## treefork

birthday


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Suit


----------



## treefork

naked


----------



## Tentacle Toast

True


----------



## treefork

that


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Word


----------



## e~shot

Microsoft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Windows


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## flippinfool

House


----------



## treefork

dressing


----------



## flippinfool

Side


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Effect


----------



## treefork

cause


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Be


----------



## treefork

exist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Extant


----------



## treefork

extinct


----------



## e~shot

Unicorn


----------



## flippinfool

Horse


----------



## treefork

power


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trip


----------



## TSM

quest


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Destiny


----------



## treefork

Fate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Choice


----------



## treefork

will


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drive


----------



## e~shot

through


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Impale


----------



## treefork

knife


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Buck


----------



## treefork

fever


----------



## e~shot

dengue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mosquito


----------



## e~shot

citronella


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Olfactory bliss


----------



## e~shot

fragrance


----------



## treefork

perfume


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Choke


----------



## treefork

submit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Safe word


----------



## treefork

word


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vernacular


----------



## treefork

dialect


----------



## e~shot

bilingual


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Un-American


----------



## treefork

president


----------



## e~shot

Election


----------



## treefork

vote


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Waste


----------



## e~shot

recycle


----------



## treefork

green


----------



## e~shot

house


----------



## zippo

Sell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Out


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## treefork

beaver


----------



## flippinfool

Tail


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chase


----------



## zippo

catch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Box


----------



## treefork

beaver

dejavu


----------



## Tag

Dam


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## flippinfool

Basin


----------



## Walksatnight1

Bowl


----------



## e~shot

turning


----------



## flippinfool

Lathe


----------



## TSM

spindle


----------



## treefork

rest


----------



## TSM

relaxation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Valium


----------



## e~shot

Prozac


----------



## flippinfool

Medicine


----------



## e~shot

cure


----------



## treefork

miracle


----------



## e~shot

pill


----------



## Imperial

capsule


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## e~shot

station


----------



## treefork

assignment


----------



## flippinfool

Homework


----------



## e~shot

help


----------



## Imperial

assist


----------



## treefork

crutch


----------



## TSM

handicap


----------



## treefork

parking


----------



## flippinfool

Space


----------



## treefork

ship


----------



## e~shot

captain


----------



## treefork

Phillips


----------



## e~shot

Somalia


----------



## flippinfool

Horn


----------



## e~shot

buffalo


----------



## TSM

plains


----------



## treefork

drifter


----------



## Imperial

loner


----------



## e~shot

Imp


----------



## Imperial

a-hole

(i just called myself an a-hole ! :rolling


----------



## e~shot

digger

:rofl:


----------



## treefork

grave


----------



## flippinfool

Site


----------



## treefork

manager


----------



## e~shot

font


----------



## treefork

print


----------



## e~shot

news


----------



## treefork

reporter


----------



## e~shot

journalist


----------



## flippinfool

Magazine


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## treefork

Freedom


----------



## Imperial

'murica


----------



## treefork

eagle


----------



## flippinfool

talon


----------



## treefork

HOOK


----------



## e~shot

Mustad


----------



## treefork

octopus


----------



## e~shot

black ink


----------



## treefork

pen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dictate


----------



## treefork

scribe


----------



## e~shot

DTP


----------



## flippinfool

DATA


----------



## TSM

entry


----------



## treefork

forcible


----------



## bopaloobop

Forkable


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## bopaloobop

we did it everybody! Full circle. Good game. Everybody can pack up and go home.

Just kidding.

Flatband.


----------



## treefork

taper


----------



## flippinfool

double


----------



## SmilingFury

Artichoke


----------



## treefork

dip


----------



## bopaloobop

Stick


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Win


----------



## treefork

trophy


----------



## e~shot

club


----------



## treefork

membership


----------



## Imperial

initiation


----------



## e~shot

code


----------



## SmilingFury

Bushido


----------



## treefork

discipline


----------



## e~shot

Coach Hines


----------



## flippinfool

psychotic


----------



## SmilingFury

Cumquat


----------



## treefork

mountain


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Coffee


----------



## treefork

mojo


----------



## e~shot

club


----------



## treefork

med


----------



## Imperial

doctor


----------



## e~shot

who


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Blue


----------



## treefork

sky


----------



## Imperial

falling


----------



## treefork

down


----------



## e~shot

there


----------



## treefork

where


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Below


----------



## e~shot

under


----------



## treefork

privileged


----------



## e~shot

member


----------



## TSM

dues


----------



## e~shot

paid


----------



## treefork

bill


----------



## TSM

check


----------



## treefork

mate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fornication


----------



## TSM

population


----------



## tyrone8511

hippies


----------



## treefork

conformist


----------



## flippinfool

follower


----------



## treefork

sheeple


----------



## SmilingFury

Pomogranite


----------



## e~shot

breast


----------



## treefork

brah


----------



## Imperial

braless


----------



## treefork

freestyle


----------



## e~shot

butterfly


----------



## treefork

draw


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Fire


----------



## e~shot

lighter


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fuse


----------



## e~shot

box


----------



## treefork

tinder


----------



## e~shot

char cloth


----------



## Imperial

char coal


----------



## treefork

grill


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pimp


----------



## TSM

slap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Female dog"


----------



## zippo

Backside


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hand


----------



## zippo

Hold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spoon


----------



## zippo

Big spoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ladle


----------



## zippo

Soup


----------



## treefork

kitchen


----------



## zippo

Livingroom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bookshelf


----------



## treefork

backstop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Front go


----------



## flippinfool

Face


----------



## e~shot

makeup


----------



## treefork

clown


----------



## zippo

Car


----------



## treefork

pool


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Pee


----------



## e~shot

pants


----------



## flippinfool

Short


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## TSM

cut


----------



## SmilingFury

ACTION!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potential


----------



## TSM

energy


----------



## zippo

can


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Do


----------



## treefork

it


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Is


----------



## treefork

reality


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perception


----------



## treefork

individual


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taste


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Steak


----------



## TSM

rare


----------



## treefork

earth


----------



## Imperial

ammo


----------



## treefork

dump


----------



## zippo

Polution


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dilution


----------



## SmilingFury

Solution


----------



## treefork

mix


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shuffle


----------



## treefork

Ali


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gator


----------



## treefork

Everglades


----------



## TSM

swamp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frog


----------



## TSM

legs


----------



## SmilingFury

Poker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pinch


----------



## treefork

point


----------



## flippinfool

GUARD


----------



## treefork

dog


----------



## Imperial

b!tch


----------



## treefork

slap


----------



## e~shot

butt


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Steak


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## flippinfool

Blade


----------



## e~shot

razor


----------



## TSM

sharp


----------



## treefork

edge


----------



## TSM

precipice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abyss


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Titanium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dioxide


----------



## e~shot

dye


----------



## flippinfool

Color


----------



## treefork

blind


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Figure


----------



## e~shot

drawing


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dupe


----------



## e~shot

trick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tart


----------



## e~shot

top


----------



## TSM

best


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Show


----------



## treefork

boat


----------



## TSM

motor


----------



## treefork

cycle


----------



## quarterinmynose

peddle


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Brownies


----------



## TSM

fudge


----------



## treefork

packer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

*** (as in cigarette...)


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Firewood


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cured


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Jerky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bourbon


----------



## TSM

whiskey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barrel


----------



## treefork

chest


----------



## TSM

torso


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## flippinfool

Shell


----------



## e~shot

UNIX


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Dinosaur


----------



## e~shot

t-rex


----------



## treefork

extinct


----------



## zippo

Good people


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Country


----------



## e~shot

flag


----------



## treefork

capture


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abduct


----------



## treefork

ransom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Note


----------



## Tag

Book


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flog


----------



## treefork

dolphin


----------



## e~shot

Ric O'Barry


----------



## treefork

flipper


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Flapper


----------



## treefork

valve


----------



## e~shot

pipe


----------



## zippo

Lead


----------



## e~shot

pot


----------



## zippo

Kitchen


----------



## e~shot

sink


----------



## quarterinmynose

swim


----------



## e~shot

goggles


----------



## TSM

beer


----------



## zippo

Brew


----------



## treefork

yeast


----------



## TSM

rise


----------



## treefork

high


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Bacon grease


----------



## Imperial

lube


----------



## TSM

slick


----------



## treefork

tire


----------



## flippinfool

Track


----------



## e~shot

sneakers


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Trainers


----------



## Blade

Balisong


----------



## e~shot

butterfly


----------



## treefork

draw


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lure


----------



## treefork

bait


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Candy


----------



## TSM

sweet


----------



## treefork

apple


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Jolly Rancher


----------



## treefork

chew


----------



## SmilingFury

Charleston


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## SmilingFury

Platform


----------



## treefork

shoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fly


----------



## SmilingFury

Mosquito


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Net


----------



## treefork

income


----------



## TSM

wage


----------



## SmilingFury

Compensation


----------



## TSM

condensation


----------



## e~shot

drops


----------



## treefork

eye


----------



## e~shot

protection


----------



## treefork

shield


----------



## e~shot

armor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ballistic


----------



## flippinfool

Went


----------



## e~shot

past


----------



## treefork

history


----------



## e~shot

channel


----------



## treefork

spirit


----------



## e~shot

B-2


----------



## treefork

bingo


----------



## e~shot

lotto


----------



## TSM

cash


----------



## treefork

cow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Holy


----------



## treefork

roller


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Coaster


----------



## The Gopher

ride


----------



## TSM

drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ambition


----------



## TSM

compulsion


----------



## SmilingFury

Obsession


----------



## TSM

need


----------



## JonM

want


----------



## treefork

desire


----------



## SmilingFury

Motivation


----------



## treefork

attitude


----------



## e~shot

positive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure


----------



## e~shot

shot


----------



## TSM

shell


----------



## treefork

nut


----------



## SmilingFury

Wacko


----------



## treefork

crazy


----------



## SmilingFury

Lunatic


----------



## treefork

psycho


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Narcissist


----------



## treefork

sociopath


----------



## SmilingFury

Naugahyde


----------



## e~shot

pleather


----------



## treefork

faux


----------



## e~shot

unreal


----------



## treefork

imitation


----------



## e~shot

fake


----------



## treefork

phony


----------



## e~shot

crap


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Catfish


----------



## e~shot

mustache


----------



## Imperial

broom


----------



## e~shot

witch


----------



## flippinfool

Brew


----------



## e~shot

coffee


----------



## TSM

bean


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trip


----------



## treefork

trigger


----------



## zippo

Tuned


----------



## treefork

piano


----------



## TSM

keys


----------



## SmilingFury

Islands


----------



## treefork

paradise


----------



## SmilingFury

Shangrila


----------



## e~shot

hotel


----------



## flippinfool

Seven


----------



## e~shot

star


----------



## treefork

light


----------



## e~shot

weight


----------



## treefork

gain


----------



## e~shot

pain


----------



## treefork

weakness


----------



## e~shot

energy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ohms


----------



## e~shot

resistor


----------



## flippinfool

variable


----------



## e~shot

dynamic


----------



## treefork

static


----------



## e~shot

electricity


----------



## treefork

voltage


----------



## e~shot

meter


----------



## treefork

reader


----------



## e~shot

kindle


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## e~shot

spark


----------



## treefork

plug


----------



## e~shot

ear


----------



## treefork

piece


----------



## e~shot

bluetooth


----------



## treefork

phone


----------



## e~shot

camera


----------



## treefork

video


----------



## e~shot

GoPro


----------



## treefork

helmet


----------



## e~shot

HDPE


----------



## treefork

slingshot


----------



## e~shot

bands


----------



## treefork

pouch


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bondage


----------



## e~shot

duct tape


----------



## treefork

fix


----------



## zippo

Money


----------



## TSM

bank


----------



## flippinfool

shot


----------



## zippo

Scar


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## flippinfool

Off


----------



## e~shot

road


----------



## treefork

warrior


----------



## e~shot

ultimate


----------



## flippinfool

maximum


----------



## treefork

capacity


----------



## TSM

full


----------



## flippinfool

bore


----------



## TSM

hole


----------



## treefork

saw


----------



## JonM

cut


----------



## treefork

board


----------



## e~shot

meeting


----------



## Imperial

seperate


----------



## e~shot

devoice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sonorant


----------



## e~shot

vocal


----------



## treefork

cord


----------



## TSM

line


----------



## treefork

safety


----------



## SmilingFury

Wire


----------



## zippo

Snare


----------



## treefork

rabbit


----------



## TSM

season


----------



## treefork

weather


----------



## e~shot

report


----------



## treefork

card


----------



## e~shot

cut


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Something0riginal

sh!t


----------



## treefork

pit


----------



## e~shot

stop


----------



## flippinfool

Sign


----------



## e~shot

language


----------



## zippo

Universal


----------



## e~shot

studio


----------



## TSM

engineer


----------



## e~shot

mechanical


----------



## treefork

building


----------



## zippo

Shop


----------



## Imperial

garage


----------



## treefork

cave


----------



## e~shot

honey


----------



## Imperial

sweety


----------



## e~shot

pink


----------



## zippo

Black


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## SmilingFury

Crate


----------



## treefork

barrel


----------



## SmilingFury

Cask


----------



## treefork

flask


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escape


----------



## treefork

ladder


----------



## TSM

bridge


----------



## treefork

view


----------



## flippinfool

rear


----------



## treefork

end


----------



## e~shot

cap


----------



## flippinfool

Gown


----------



## e~shot

frock


----------



## Something0riginal

night


----------



## Something0riginal

haha responded twice to the wrong word, wishing i had better knowledge of emoticons.  someone delete this please i cant.


----------



## e~shot

dark


----------



## flippinfool

side


----------



## e~shot

effects


----------



## treefork

special


----------



## e~shot

offer


----------



## treefork

bid


----------



## e~shot

ebay


----------



## treefork

auction


----------



## zippo

Silent


----------



## SmilingFury

Movie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flick


----------



## zippo

Chick


----------



## treefork

magnet


----------



## e~shot

Neodymium


----------



## treefork

nickle


----------



## Something0riginal

quarter


----------



## treefork

back


----------



## zippo

Car


----------



## Something0riginal

rocket


----------



## zippo

Space


----------



## e~shot

station


----------



## treefork

remote


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aloof


----------



## treefork

dissociated


----------



## Something0riginal

indifferent


----------



## treefork

neutral


----------



## Imperial

indecisive


----------



## treefork

procrastinate


----------



## e~shot

delay


----------



## zippo

Jetlag


----------



## e~shot

Seasickness


----------



## zippo

Deepwater fishing


----------



## e~shot

gemfish


----------



## zippo

Bluefish


----------



## e~shot

tailor


----------



## zippo

Swift


----------



## e~shot

code


----------



## zippo

Anigma (if its how its spelled, world war II german code)


----------



## e~shot

cipher

(Enigma)


----------



## zippo

Crypter


----------



## e~shot

password


----------



## zippo

Thumb print


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Retina scan


----------



## Something0riginal

suit


----------



## Something0riginal

i hate my phone, that was yet another response to an old post as my phone loads them really slow and says its done loading... PSYCHE ok so currently
DNA


----------



## e~shot

fingerprinting


----------



## Something0riginal

sketchy


----------



## treefork

details


----------



## flippinfool

Paint


----------



## e~shot

brush


----------



## treefork

stroke


----------



## Blade

Billy Squier


----------



## treefork

battery


----------



## e~shot

Duracell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Membrane


----------



## Nicholson

insane


----------



## e~shot

insomnia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Methamphetamine


----------



## e~shot

Dopamine


----------



## treefork

drip


----------



## TSM

drop


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Inoculation


----------



## treefork

subcutaneous


----------



## e~shot

fat


----------



## flippinfool

Grease


----------



## e~shot

Vaseline


----------



## treefork

petroleum


----------



## e~shot

liquid


----------



## treefork

gas


----------



## e~shot

pipe


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## e~shot

wet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stain


----------



## e~shot

vinegar


----------



## treefork

cider


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bonfire


----------



## treefork

marshmallows


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Parachute


----------



## treefork

bucket list


----------



## zippo

Dying


----------



## treefork

breed


----------



## zippo

Pitbull


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweetheart


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Chocolate


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## e~shot

association


----------



## treefork

condominium


----------



## e~shot

Trump


----------



## treefork

casino


----------



## e~shot

MGM


----------



## treefork

Grand


----------



## e~shot

Canyon


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## e~shot

bank


----------



## Nicholson

Snow


----------



## treefork

vault


----------



## zippo

Gun


----------



## e~shot

glue


----------



## zippo

Resin


----------



## e~shot

hardener


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheerleaders


----------



## treefork

football


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blockhead


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tea


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crash


----------



## SmilingFury

Correction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slight adjustment


----------



## treefork

tweak


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smebbin'


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## Tentacle Toast

When


----------



## SmilingFury

Leemer


----------



## treefork

who


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Me


----------



## Imperial

self


----------



## e~shot

service


----------



## TSM

customer


----------



## SmilingFury

Consumer


----------



## treefork

report


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salute


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Marine


----------



## treefork

devildog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

El Gato Diablo


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Straw


----------



## treefork

camel


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Mile


----------



## Imperial

green


----------



## e~shot

tea


----------



## zippo

suger


----------



## e~shot

diabetes


----------



## treefork

insulin


----------



## zippo

Inject


----------



## treefork

syringe


----------



## zippo

liquids (? on spelling)


----------



## treefork

gas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plasma


----------



## treefork

pigeon


----------



## Beanflip

Hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glory


----------



## treefork

flag


----------



## Blade

Pirate


----------



## treefork

Somali


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poverty


----------



## e~shot

homeless


----------



## treefork

shelter


----------



## e~shot

mobile


----------



## treefork

home


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Made


----------



## e~shot

page


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Facsimile


----------



## treefork

copy


----------



## e~shot

carbon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cat


----------



## e~shot

walk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plank


----------



## treefork

core


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meltdown


----------



## e~shot

ice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## e~shot

whip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gag


----------



## e~shot

tape


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shovel


----------



## e~shot

Russian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

White


----------



## e~shot

vinegar


----------



## treefork

acidic


----------



## e~shot

alkaline


----------



## treefork

battery


----------



## e~shot

cell


----------



## treefork

terminal


----------



## Beanflip

Velocity


----------



## zippo

f-16


----------



## e~shot

simulator


----------



## zippo

sitbelt


----------



## e~shot

buckle


----------



## zippo

Hat


----------



## e~shot

rack


----------



## zippo

Hot


----------



## Beanflip

Tamales


----------



## SmilingFury

Manatee


----------



## treefork

whale


----------



## zippo

shark


----------



## treefork

attack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mars


----------



## zippo

Chocolate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nubian


----------



## treefork

burger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Embryologist


----------



## e~shot

midwife


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Guru


----------



## treefork

con


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Way


----------



## SmilingFury

Will


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Power


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wine


----------



## zippo

2007


----------



## Imperial

vintage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Port


----------



## zippo

Plug


----------



## e~shot

butt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ashtray


----------



## e~shot

No somking


----------



## Imperial

E~Cig


----------



## flippinfool

Fake


----------



## treefork

boobs


----------



## zippo

Double


----------



## e~shot

silicone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silicosis


----------



## SmilingFury

ThesaurusToast


----------



## treefork

narcissist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Honest


----------



## treefork

truth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reconciliation


----------



## treefork

treaty


----------



## Imperial

breech


----------



## treefork

jam


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## treefork

champ


----------



## zippo

Son


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heir


----------



## treefork

ear


----------



## Nicholson

Duplicate


----------



## treefork

picture


----------



## e~shot

jpg


----------



## Nicholson

Just Playin Girl


----------



## treefork

pimping


----------



## e~shot

mod


----------



## treefork

tweak


----------



## Blade

Cartman


----------



## treefork

Kenny


----------



## zippo

Kyle


----------



## treefork

sniper


----------



## zippo

Spotter


----------



## e~shot

game


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On


----------



## e~shot

button


----------



## Imperial

belly


----------



## e~shot

fat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Marble


----------



## treefork

ammo


----------



## e~shot

steel


----------



## treefork

lead


----------



## e~shot

round


----------



## treefork

table


----------



## Oldbattleaxe

Slab


----------



## e~shot

concrete


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shoes


----------



## zippo

Running


----------



## e~shot

nose


----------



## zippo

Ship


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Night


----------



## treefork

fishing


----------



## zippo

Cats


----------



## treefork

apex


----------



## zippo

Predator


----------



## treefork

carnivorous


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nepenthes


----------



## treefork

herpes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worth it...


----------



## treefork

negative


----------



## Tentacle Toast

RELIEVED!


----------



## treefork

urinate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evacuate


----------



## e~shot

emergency


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brake


----------



## e~shot

hand


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Job


----------



## e~shot

service


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sector


----------



## e~shot

hard disk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soft obelisk


----------



## treefork

flash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Green


----------



## treefork

envy


----------



## zippo

High


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Class


----------



## zippo

Noise


----------



## e~shot

low light


----------



## treefork

condition


----------



## zippo

Flash


----------



## treefork

bang


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pop


----------



## treefork

bottle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rocket


----------



## zippo

Launcher


----------



## Can-Killa

AMMO


----------



## zippo

Cost


----------



## e~shot

cut


----------



## Nicholson

Drugs


----------



## e~shot

online


----------



## zippo

Legal (marijuana suppost to be just a little legal  )


----------



## e~shot

rights


----------



## zippo

Flex


----------



## Nicholson

Conduit


----------



## e~shot

electrical


----------



## treefork

energy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Potential


----------



## treefork

voltage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

High


----------



## e~shot

heels


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Achilles


----------



## treefork

arrow


----------



## Beanflip

Shooter


----------



## Nicholson

Sniper


----------



## e~shot

Ghost


----------



## treefork

grammar


----------



## Blade

Nazi


----------



## treefork

Satanic


----------



## e~shot

rituals


----------



## treefork

holidays


----------



## Nicholson

Turkey


----------



## e~shot

backed


----------



## treefork

UP


----------



## e~shot

lift


----------



## treefork

weight


----------



## e~shot

loss


----------



## flippinfool

Memory


----------



## e~shot

card


----------



## zippo

Key


----------



## e~shot

holder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eric


----------



## treefork

red


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Light


----------



## treefork

district


----------



## quarterinmynose

nine


----------



## zippo

Ten


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bo


----------



## zippo

Tribe


----------



## TSM

elder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Berry


----------



## Imperial

-licous


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moss


----------



## quarterinmynose

sphagnum


----------



## olasnikov

swamp


----------



## quarterinmynose

donkey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cola


----------



## quarterinmynose

coke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rails


----------



## SmilingFury

Pepsi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fizz


----------



## TSM

pop


----------



## quarterinmynose

plop


----------



## SmilingFury

Relief


----------



## Tentacle Toast

No pink line


----------



## quarterinmynose

celebration


----------



## treefork

chief


----------



## quarterinmynose

concern


----------



## treefork

care


----------



## e~shot

giver


----------



## treefork

taker


----------



## e~shot

under


----------



## treefork

wear


----------



## e~shot

soft


----------



## quarterinmynose

trust


----------



## e~shot

firm


----------



## quarterinmynose

tom cruise


----------



## treefork

Scientology


----------



## e~shot

xenu


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delirium


----------



## e~shot

treatment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regimen


----------



## e~shot

dosage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Metered


----------



## e~shot

taxi


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Airport


----------



## e~shot

pickup


----------



## flippinfool

Truck


----------



## e~shot

load


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ed


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Radish


----------



## treefork

hot


----------



## zippo

Rack


----------



## treefork

hat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Top


----------



## treefork

shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sure


----------



## Imperial

shure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mic


----------



## treefork

speaker


----------



## JonM

meeting


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Minutes


----------



## quarterinmynose

hours


----------



## e~shot

final


----------



## treefork

chapter


----------



## zippo

Life


----------



## e~shot

short


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fuse


----------



## e~shot

breaker


----------



## zippo

Jaw


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## treefork

skeleton


----------



## e~shot

excavation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Augar


----------



## treefork

blade


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Runner


----------



## treefork

up


----------



## e~shot

load


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## e~shot

guru


----------



## treefork

student


----------



## e~shot

teacher


----------



## zippo

commander


----------



## e~shot

Arnold


----------



## treefork

Nazi


----------



## Imperial

grammar


----------



## treefork

spelling


----------



## e~shot

bee


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## e~shot

comb


----------



## treefork

hair


----------



## flippinfool

Trigger


----------



## e~shot

SQL


----------



## roirizla

.net


----------



## treefork

income


----------



## e~shot

tax


----------



## treefork

bleed


----------



## e~shot

heart


----------



## zippo

pump


----------



## treefork

tire


----------



## JonM

bender


----------



## treefork

tube


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## treefork

strip


----------



## e~shot

PH


----------



## treefork

acid


----------



## e~shot

rain


----------



## JonM

Snow


----------



## e~shot

man


----------



## zippo

hat


----------



## e~shot

off


----------



## flippinfool

hand


----------



## roirizla

Job


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## e~shot

share


----------



## treefork

stock


----------



## e~shot

broker


----------



## zippo

Gun


----------



## JonM

collector


----------



## treefork

hoard


----------



## e~shot

safe


----------



## treefork

word


----------



## e~shot

excel


----------



## treefork

win


----------



## e~shot

cup


----------



## treefork

coffee


----------



## e~shot

olfactory


----------



## treefork

nose


----------



## e~shot

sniff


----------



## treefork

coke


----------



## e~shot

Pepsi


----------



## treefork

generation


----------



## Imperial

timeless


----------



## treefork

wisdom


----------



## e~shot

book


----------



## treefork

worm


----------



## zippo

fishing


----------



## treefork

rod


----------



## zippo

my

just kidding,

REEL


----------



## JonM

ice


----------



## zippo

bucket


----------



## Imperial

list


----------



## treefork

hit


----------



## e~shot

man


----------



## treefork

hours


----------



## e~shot

final


----------



## JonM

breath


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## e~shot

birth


----------



## treefork

mother


----------



## e~shot

earth


----------



## treefork

wind


----------



## e~shot

suit


----------



## treefork

cards


----------



## e~shot

punch


----------



## treefork

clock


----------



## e~shot

Grandfather


----------



## treefork

clause


----------



## e~shot

term


----------



## treefork

condition


----------



## e~shot

agreement


----------



## treefork

rental


----------



## e~shot

unpaid


----------



## treefork

delinquent


----------



## e~shot

account


----------



## treefork

bank


----------



## e~shot

blood


----------



## treefork

sport


----------



## e~shot

injury


----------



## zippo

army


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

club


----------



## zippo

drink


----------



## treefork

water


----------



## e~shot

tap


----------



## treefork

shoot


----------



## e~shot

basketball


----------



## treefork

dribble


----------



## e~shot

trick


----------



## treefork

treat


----------



## e~shot

guest


----------



## treefork

pass


----------



## e~shot

boarding


----------



## treefork

school


----------



## e~shot

high


----------



## flippinfool

flying


----------



## treefork

traipse


----------



## treefork

artist


----------



## e~shot

brush


----------



## treefork

canvas


----------



## e~shot

painting


----------



## treefork

gallery


----------



## e~shot

art


----------



## treefork

expression


----------



## e~shot

language


----------



## treefork

communicate


----------



## e~shot

connect


----------



## zippo

attach


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## zippo

music


----------



## e~shot

iPod


----------



## zippo

Iphone


----------



## treefork

camera


----------



## e~shot

film


----------



## treefork

negative


----------



## Volp

Monday


----------



## treefork

football


----------



## e~shot

goal


----------



## treefork

score


----------



## e~shot

board


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## e~shot

chop


----------



## JonM

hit


----------



## e~shot

run


----------



## treefork

error


----------



## e~shot

message


----------



## treefork

text


----------



## e~shot

notepad


----------



## treefork

pen


----------



## e~shot

fountain


----------



## treefork

drink


----------



## e~shot

water


----------



## treefork

jet


----------



## SteelBallViking

Pack


----------



## treefork

cigarettes


----------



## zippo

lung capacity


----------



## treefork

breath


----------



## e~shot

bad


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## treefork

rat


----------



## e~shot

tail


----------



## treefork

gunner


----------



## e~shot

WW1


----------



## treefork

history


----------



## e~shot

delete


----------



## treefork

bin


----------



## e~shot

recycle


----------



## treefork

trash


----------



## e~shot

can


----------



## Aras

beans


----------



## Beanflip

Flips


----------



## e~shot

parkour


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Evasion


----------



## treefork

escape


----------



## JonM

evade


----------



## SteelBallViking

Police


----------



## e~shot

Diesel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vin


----------



## e~shot

number


----------



## treefork

one


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Over


----------



## e~shot

match


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Barrel


----------



## e~shot

gun


----------



## treefork

Freedom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wilting


----------



## treefork

hope


----------



## e~shot

high


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tide


----------



## e~shot

moon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orbit


----------



## JonM

Sputnik


----------



## SmilingFury

Rocket


----------



## e~shot

science


----------



## treefork

experiment


----------



## e~shot

lab


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Meth


----------



## zippo

crystal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clear


----------



## zippo

glass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Molten


----------



## e~shot

chocolate


----------



## treefork

fountain


----------



## e~shot

pen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pig


----------



## e~shot

babe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cradle


----------



## e~shot

cap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trade


----------



## e~shot

fair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Child


----------



## e~shot

psychology


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Developmental


----------



## SmilingFury

Disability


----------



## e~shot

mental


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Prowess


----------



## e~shot

whiz


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Moped


----------



## e~shot

Chaly


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shawarma


----------



## treefork

yomamma


----------



## e~shot

Green Tea


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oolong


----------



## e~shot

caffeine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alcohol


----------



## e~shot

France


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ellis Island


----------



## treefork

statue


----------



## e~shot

temple


----------



## treefork

worship


----------



## Tentacle Toast

War ship


----------



## e~shot

Enterprise


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rental


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## e~shot

seat belt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Air bag


----------



## zippo

Accident


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apology


----------



## treefork

amends


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Atone


----------



## e~shot

penitence


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pestilence


----------



## treefork

infestation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Peaceful protesters"


----------



## treefork

hippie


----------



## e~shot

soap


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## SteelBallViking

Shot


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## SteelBallViking

Eye


----------



## treefork

glass


----------



## e~shot

shot


----------



## treefork

shell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shock


----------



## treefork

awe


----------



## Imperial

shucks


----------



## e~shot

corn


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Glory


----------



## treefork

days


----------



## e~shot

week


----------



## treefork

month


----------



## e~shot

lunar


----------



## treefork

cycle


----------



## e~shot

menstrual


----------



## treefork

monster


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cookie


----------



## e~shot

browser


----------



## treefork

engine


----------



## Blade

Misfire


----------



## zippo

Range


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sifu


----------



## treefork

tofu


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hippies


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## Imperial

unshaven


----------



## e~shot

pubic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mound


----------



## treefork

hill


----------



## e~shot

down


----------



## zippo

Side


----------



## e~shot

effects


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Special


----------



## e~shot

exclusive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bespoke


----------



## treefork

tomato


----------



## e~shot

juice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steroids


----------



## e~shot

gym


----------



## treefork

rat


----------



## e~shot

trap


----------



## treefork

fur


----------



## e~shot

fox


----------



## treefork

trot


----------



## e~shot

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Work


----------



## e~shot

out


----------



## treefork

cast


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Brahmin


----------



## treefork

reel


----------



## zippo

in


----------



## e~shot

linked


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Zelda'd


----------



## e~shot

comic


----------



## treefork

stage


----------



## e~shot

drama


----------



## treefork

forum


----------



## e~shot

members


----------



## treefork

club


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Restroom Misadventures


----------



## treefork

bloopers


----------



## zippo

extras


----------



## treefork

bonus


----------



## e~shot

prize


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

club


----------



## Aras

fight


----------



## e~shot

bet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I'll


----------



## treefork

do


----------



## Tentacle Toast

It


----------



## e~shot

now


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Here


----------



## e~shot

where


----------



## Tentacle Toast

There


----------



## e~shot

why


----------



## treefork

knot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## treefork

dawn


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dead


----------



## treefork

wood


----------



## e~shot

apple


----------



## quarterinmynose

grapefruit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tiki


----------



## e~shot

mask


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Poe


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## treefork

rat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dahlia


----------



## treefork

lama


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alpaca


----------



## treefork

domestic


----------



## zippo

Farm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Animal


----------



## treefork

attraction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Magnetism


----------



## e~shot

Elector


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ballots


----------



## e~shot

plastic


----------



## treefork

personality


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disorder


----------



## treefork

disease


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Infection


----------



## treefork

bacteria


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Culture


----------



## treefork

shock


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Awe


----------



## treefork

struck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thunder


----------



## zippo

storm


----------



## e~shot

desert


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eagle


----------



## e~shot

eye


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Candy


----------



## treefork

apple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bottom


----------



## treefork

booty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shiver


----------



## treefork

twerk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grind


----------



## treefork

bump


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Line


----------



## Something0riginal

drive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Walk


----------



## e~shot

stick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Boom


----------



## e~shot

baam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Autobahn


----------



## treefork

speed


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quaaludes


----------



## treefork

Elvis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cadillac


----------



## e~shot

Pink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taco


----------



## e~shot

logo


----------



## treefork

stand


----------



## e~shot

bus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mini


----------



## e~shot

micro


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dots


----------



## e~shot

pattern


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reticulated


----------



## e~shot

lines


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blurred


----------



## e~shot

Bokeh


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rattan


----------



## e~shot

chair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Electric


----------



## e~shot

Green Mile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mouse


----------



## e~shot

resurrected


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Samsara


----------



## e~shot

Baraka


----------



## Tentacle Toast

FATALITY


----------



## e~shot

Mortal Kombat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Soul calibre


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tigris


----------



## treefork

Nile


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blue


----------



## WoodlandChaplain

Danube


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Orinoco


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tigris


----------



## treefork

deja vu


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yogi


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## e~shot

polar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vortex


----------



## e~shot

optics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reticle


----------



## e~shot

crosshair


----------



## treefork

bulls-eye


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cunt hair


----------



## treefork

increment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Micrometer


----------



## treefork

measure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Calibrate


----------



## treefork

zero


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hone


----------



## e~shot

bone


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dry


----------



## treefork

spell


----------



## e~shot

bee


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hive


----------



## e~shot

wax


----------



## Tentacle Toast

On


----------



## Something0riginal

off


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indecisive


----------



## Imperial

FEMALES !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kitchen


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## e~shot

scrub


----------



## treefork

brush


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Comb


----------



## treefork

hair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sebaceous


----------



## Imperial

dictionary :angry:


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thesaurus


----------



## treefork

antonym


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Synonym


----------



## treefork

cinnamon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cinnabar


----------



## treefork

Cinnabun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Heartburn


----------



## e~shot

menopause


----------



## treefork

change


----------



## e~shot

coins


----------



## treefork

silver


----------



## e~shot

maple leaf


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Canada


----------



## e~shot

Charles


----------



## treefork

" speed bump effect "


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Undercarriage damage


----------



## treefork

nut shot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Falcon punch


----------



## treefork

B**** Slap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

[snaps fingers whilst moving head side-to-side in Egyptian fashion & saying "mmm-hmm"]


----------



## treefork

girlfriend


----------



## JonM

palace


----------



## treefork

wealth


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Manage


----------



## e~shot

anger


----------



## treefork

resentment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Revenge


----------



## treefork

Bronson


----------



## e~shot

drama


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thespians


----------



## e~shot

Masks


----------



## treefork

politicians


----------



## e~shot

parliament


----------



## treefork

England


----------



## e~shot

Queen


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fruit


----------



## treefork

vegetable


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paneer


----------



## treefork

Asian


----------



## e~shot

Chinese


----------



## treefork

handcuff


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lube


----------



## treefork

job


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Steve


----------



## treefork

Apple


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worm


----------



## treefork

fish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fry


----------



## treefork

pan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Labyrinth


----------



## treefork

dungeon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amontillado


----------



## treefork

Spain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

ruthie


----------



## treefork

absent


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fonder


----------



## treefork

heart


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Murmer


----------



## treefork

palpitation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tympany


----------



## e~shot

gas


----------



## treefork

state


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Flux


----------



## treefork

capacitor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Maximum


----------



## treefork

exposure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Acute


----------



## treefork

infarction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Myocardial


----------



## treefork

arrhythmia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Distopia


----------



## SlingshotBill

Color


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hot


----------



## SlingshotBill

Toaster


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Roasted


----------



## SlingshotBill

Chicken


----------



## e~shot

soup


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Primordial


----------



## e~shot

board game


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scrabble


----------



## e~shot

Bananagrams


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lost


----------



## e~shot

world


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wide


----------



## e~shot

angle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obtuse


----------



## e~shot

triangle


----------



## treefork

Pythagorean


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Phi


----------



## treefork

golden


----------



## e~shot

dragon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Breath


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blood


----------



## Imperial

sacrifice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Virgin


----------



## Imperial

disney


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jailbait


----------



## e~shot

minor


----------



## Imperial

details


----------



## e~shot

update


----------



## treefork

news


----------



## e~shot

channel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thread


----------



## treefork

needle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pins


----------



## treefork

submission


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Review


----------



## treefork

arbitrate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Settle


----------



## treefork

retroactive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Binding


----------



## treefork

contract


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hitman


----------



## SlingshotBill

Mercenary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Contractor"


----------



## treefork

Blackwater


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Debacle


----------



## treefork

administration


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hindrance


----------



## treefork

burden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Proof


----------



## treefork

DNA


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chimera


----------



## e~shot

Chimerica


----------



## Tentacle Toast

?!

Drugsylvania...


----------



## treefork

?

Transylvania


----------



## e~shot

hotel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Escort


----------



## e~shot

Ford


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toronto


----------



## e~shot

Tower


----------



## SlingshotBill

Inferno


----------



## e~shot

minecraft


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Creeper


----------



## e~shot

green


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Thumb


----------



## SmilingFury

Insomnia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Commiserate


----------



## SmilingFury

Grandmothers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sorely missed


----------



## e~shot

lost


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adrift


----------



## e~shot

island


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bottleneck


----------



## treefork

traffic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smuggle


----------



## treefork

mule


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cart


----------



## treefork

shop


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Photo


----------



## treefork

finish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sandwich


----------



## treefork

deli


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kolkata


----------



## treefork

earthquake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shift


----------



## treefork

plates


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Disk


----------



## treefork

vertebrae


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cauda equina


----------



## treefork

horse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Raspy


----------



## treefork

throat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lozenge


----------



## e~shot

tonsil


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adenoid


----------



## treefork

altoid


----------



## e~shot

tin


----------



## treefork

soldier


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fortune


----------



## treefork

cookie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Monster


----------



## treefork

truck


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tracks


----------



## treefork

moose


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alaska


----------



## treefork

Eskimo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pie


----------



## e~shot

oven


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dutch


----------



## treefork

boy


----------



## e~shot

hood


----------



## Volp

Death


----------



## e~shot

trap


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Door


----------



## treefork

prize


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Specimen


----------



## treefork

slide


----------



## e~shot

land


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cleve


----------



## e~shot

Ohio


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pheonix


----------



## treefork

desert


----------



## e~shot

storm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shít


----------



## treefork

fan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Groupies


----------



## treefork

backstage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pass


----------



## treefork

quarterback


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gay


----------



## e~shot

chat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Share


----------



## e~shot

market


----------



## treefork

price


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vincent


----------



## e~shot

van gogh


----------



## Imperial

earless


----------



## e~shot

headphone


----------



## GoodShot

Case


----------



## e~shot

study


----------



## Imperial

desk


----------



## e~shot

top


----------



## Imperial

bottom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Feeder


----------



## treefork

fish


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Taco


----------



## Imperial

lips


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curtains


----------



## GoodShot

Iron


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wrought


----------



## e~shot

gate


----------



## GoodShot

Stop


----------



## e~shot

pit


----------



## Imperial

abyss


----------



## e~shot

dark


----------



## Something0riginal

black


----------



## e~shot

hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pie


----------



## SmilingFury

Hair


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bean


----------



## GoodShot

Dip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Stick


----------



## SlingshotBill

It


----------



## GoodShot

Que


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jian Ghomeshi


----------



## e~shot

CBC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eh?


----------



## e~shot

Huh?


----------



## GoodShot

Lost


----------



## e~shot

connection


----------



## Imperial

loose


----------



## treefork

woman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kitchen


----------



## e~shot

knife


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## e~shot

club


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seal


----------



## e~shot

cement


----------



## SlingshotBill

Block


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Aide


----------



## treefork

welfare


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Reparations"


----------



## treefork

handout


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL, welfare...


----------



## e~shot

society


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crumbling


----------



## e~shot

city


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Scape


----------



## treefork

goat


----------



## e~shot

milk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blood


----------



## e~shot

beetroot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mandrake


----------



## e~shot

purple


----------



## treefork

rain


----------



## GoodShot

Cats


----------



## e~shot

food


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## e~shot

reaction


----------



## treefork

inovations


----------



## treefork

creations


----------



## e~shot

inspirations


----------



## treefork

motivation


----------



## e~shot

goal


----------



## treefork

objective


----------



## e~shot

target


----------



## treefork

acquisition


----------



## e~shot

ownership


----------



## treefork

possession


----------



## e~shot

property


----------



## treefork

tax


----------



## e~shot

imports


----------



## treefork

exports


----------



## e~shot

container


----------



## treefork

storage


----------



## e~shot

device


----------



## treefork

application


----------



## e~shot

form


----------



## treefork

function


----------



## e~shot

key


----------



## treefork

lock


----------



## Something0riginal

load


----------



## treefork

primer


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dillon


----------



## treefork

marshall


----------



## JRSC

Petrefecution


----------



## treefork

stink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rot


----------



## treefork

gut


----------



## Something0riginal

punch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drunk


----------



## treefork

driver


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tip


----------



## JRSC

Over


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indulgence


----------



## treefork

gratuity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wages


----------



## treefork

reward


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Effort


----------



## treefork

attitude


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Outcome


----------



## treefork

effect


----------



## Arnisador78

Cause


----------



## treefork

thought


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wisdom


----------



## treefork

senior


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Research


----------



## treefork

development


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Non-disclosure


----------



## treefork

clause


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Signatory


----------



## treefork

contract


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Obligation


----------



## treefork

commitment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Run


----------



## treefork

motor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rotary


----------



## treefork

dial


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Caliper


----------



## treefork

brake


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fast


----------



## treefork

track


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Casey Jones


----------



## treefork

cannonball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

The Breeders


----------



## treefork

pedigree


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Provenance


----------



## treefork

Genesis


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nintendo


----------



## treefork

fantasy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fetishism


----------



## treefork

bondage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Latex


----------



## treefork

free


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Base


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Python


----------



## treefork

hulk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Herc


----------



## treefork

strength


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Core


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hopping


----------



## treefork

jumping


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jack


----------



## treefork

off


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kilter


----------



## treefork

balance


----------



## e~shot

scale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Model


----------



## e~shot

building


----------



## treefork

inspector


----------



## e~shot

Morse


----------



## treefork

code


----------



## e~shot

breaker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Circuit


----------



## treefork

current


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Under


----------



## treefork

cut


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dry


----------



## treefork

storage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cold


----------



## treefork

war


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Low rider


----------



## treefork

hood


----------



## Blade

Welding


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Melee


----------



## treefork

chaos


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anarchy


----------



## treefork

cookbook


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rangar


----------



## treefork

elite


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Top


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rail


----------



## treefork

road


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rash


----------



## treefork

balm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gilead


----------



## treefork

anchor


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bar


----------



## e~shot

Association


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Collusion


----------



## treefork

corporation


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Abhorrence


----------



## treefork

abomination


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Representation


----------



## treefork

legal


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## treefork

bag


----------



## e~shot

bean


----------



## treefork

flip


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wilson


----------



## e~shot

volleyball


----------



## treefork

spike


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ruffies


----------



## treefork

rape


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Whistle


----------



## treefork

siren


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Song


----------



## treefork

bird


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hammock


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fork


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snuggle


----------



## treefork

bunny


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Playboy


----------



## treefork

centerfold


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Angel


----------



## treefork

guardian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Proxy


----------



## treefork

substitute


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mayhem


----------



## treefork

chaos


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Markets


----------



## treefork

crash


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sugar


----------



## treefork

poison


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dart


----------



## treefork

blowgun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grackles


----------



## treefork

birdy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bogie


----------



## treefork

target


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hit


----------



## treefork

list


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shít


----------



## treefork

fan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hot little Asian broad done up with the bun & white make-up in traditional dress. I forget the word, but you know what I mean...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Geisha! That's it...


----------



## treefork

girl


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"You'll be a woman, soon..."


----------



## treefork

word association ???????????????????????


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rorschach


----------



## treefork

blot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ink


----------



## treefork

tattoo


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Commitment


----------



## treefork

institution


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Credentialed


----------



## treefork

decorated


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hauntex house


----------



## treefork

Halloween


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Costume


----------



## treefork

mask


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Showtime!


----------



## treefork

movie


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cleavage


----------



## treefork

boobies !


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mouth full


----------



## treefork

teeth


----------



## e~shot

wisdom


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Patience


----------



## treefork

virtue


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Surrendered


----------



## treefork

humility


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Locker room


----------



## treefork

proud


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Father


----------



## treefork

influence


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Positive


----------



## treefork

healthy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Attitude


----------



## treefork

choice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

USDA


----------



## treefork

beef


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curtains


----------



## treefork

draw


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Toke


----------



## treefork

smoke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Water


----------



## treefork

bong


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gravity


----------



## treefork

trajectory


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Triangulation


----------



## treefork

coordinates


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Geocache


----------



## Imperial

grave


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Apostrophe


----------



## treefork

posesive


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kelley


----------



## treefork

value


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Quality


----------



## treefork

quantity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cheap


----------



## treefork

date


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fig


----------



## treefork

tree


----------



## JonM

crotch


----------



## treefork

rot


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Noble


----------



## treefork

cause


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Effect


----------



## treefork

cure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Age


----------



## treefork

number


----------



## e~shot

phone


----------



## treefork

call


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Last


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alive


----------



## treefork

breath


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gasp


----------



## treefork

burp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Methane


----------



## treefork

explosion


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Eruption


----------



## treefork

volcano


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ash


----------



## treefork

carbon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fibre


----------



## treefork

frame


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Patsy


----------



## treefork

Oswald


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Perfect


----------



## treefork

storm


----------



## e~shot

sand


----------



## treefork

bag


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Loot


----------



## treefork

pirate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bay


----------



## treefork

watch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kleenex


----------



## treefork

nose


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fire


----------



## treefork

ice


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cream


----------



## treefork

cone


----------



## e~shot

cylinder


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Clip (LoL, joking...does that drive anyone else nuts, too?)


----------



## treefork

magazine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Underground


----------



## treefork

tunnel


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Welland


----------



## e~shot

Brigade


----------



## treefork

fire


----------



## e~shot

starter


----------



## treefork

jacket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gomer


----------



## treefork

ambulance


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Amber lamps


----------



## treefork

strobe


----------



## Mr. Clean

lights


----------



## treefork

siren


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Song


----------



## e~shot

bird


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dame


----------



## treefork

chick


----------



## JonM

Betty


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Black


----------



## treefork

magic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mushrooms


----------



## treefork

hallucinate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peak


----------



## treefork

antifreeze


----------



## Imperial

canada


----------



## treefork

moose


----------



## e~shot

palm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nay


----------



## treefork

negative


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ions


----------



## treefork

electrons


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Microscopy


----------



## treefork

cell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mitochondria


----------



## treefork

nucleus


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vacuole


----------



## e~shot

cell


----------



## treefork

terrorist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Label


----------



## treefork

identity


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Subjective


----------



## treefork

inaccurate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"News"


----------



## treefork

propoganda


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hollywood


----------



## treefork

influential


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Elder


----------



## treefork

chief


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Slingbow


----------



## treefork

arrow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Head


----------



## treefork

case


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Adjourned


----------



## Berkshire bred

crime


----------



## e~shot

branch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Division


----------



## treefork

multiplication


----------



## Arnisador78

Breeding

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

bacteria


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Agar


----------



## e~shot

wood


----------



## treefork

scale


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Key


----------



## JonM

password


----------



## treefork

code


----------



## JonM

breaker


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bra


----------



## leon13

No


----------



## treefork

trespassing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Warning shot


----------



## Arnisador78

Fired

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

terminated


----------



## Arnisador78

Extinguished

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hope


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pipe


----------



## e~shot

PVC


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Overflow


----------



## treefork

drain


----------



## e~shot

Sodium hydroxide


----------



## treefork

clog


----------



## Arnisador78

Nose

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

ring


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cuff


----------



## treefork

link


----------



## Arnisador78

Chain

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

reaction


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Chamber


----------



## e~shot

gas


----------



## Beanflip

Fart


----------



## treefork

methane


----------



## Arnisador78

Cows

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

bell


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Curve


----------



## treefork

ball


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pie


----------



## e~shot

chart


----------



## treefork

graph


----------



## Arnisador78

Math

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Life


----------



## treefork

dream


----------



## Resigned User

Nightmare


----------



## treefork

Halloween


----------



## Arnisador78

Ghosts

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

zombies


----------



## Resigned User

Dylan dog


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Douglas cat


----------



## treefork

tiger


----------



## e~shot

Bengal


----------



## treefork

dragon


----------



## e~shot

fruit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

San Francisco


----------



## treefork

trolley


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tram


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## e~shot

engine


----------



## treefork

search


----------



## e~shot

team


----------



## Arnisador78

Sports

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

reporter


----------



## treefork

rescue


----------



## e~shot

helicopter


----------



## treefork

Vietnam


----------



## e~shot

bamboo


----------



## treefork

jungle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fever


----------



## treefork

pitch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Frequency


----------



## Arnisador78

Radio

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shack


----------



## treefork

ghetto


----------



## Arnisador78

Booty

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

call


----------



## e~shot

crow


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lee


----------



## treefork

jeans


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alleles


----------



## treefork

genetic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blueprint


----------



## e~shot

ammonia


----------



## treefork

inhalant


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrous


----------



## treefork

boost


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Turbo


----------



## treefork

Charge


----------



## Arnisador78

Power

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

stroke


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fondle


----------



## treefork

incarcerate


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vacated


----------



## treefork

abandon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Reckless


----------



## treefork

driving


----------



## JonM

torential


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rain


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Privilege (lol, joke)


----------



## treefork

welfare


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Liberals


----------



## treefork

unrealistic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Delusional


----------



## treefork

oblivious


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gullible


----------



## treefork

ignorant


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Belligerent


----------



## treefork

insecure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Directionless


----------



## treefork

lost


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Souls


----------



## treefork

spirit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Spooks


----------



## treefork

spy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peep


----------



## treefork

show


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Time


----------



## treefork

machine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Learning


----------



## treefork

curve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

1934 Bugatti type 57c


----------



## e~shot

vintage


----------



## sagecraft

Natural

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## e~shot

fork


----------



## treefork

spoon


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Snuggle...


----------



## treefork

bear


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Russia


----------



## e~shot

Putin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kremlin


----------



## e~shot

Red Square


----------



## Arnisador78

Hips

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

thighs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...mound


----------



## Arnisador78

Labia... (Haha)

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Majora


----------



## treefork

clit


----------



## e~shot

hidden


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Agenda


----------



## treefork

conspiracy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plausible


----------



## e~shot

fair


----------



## treefork

trade


----------



## e~shot

market


----------



## treefork

price


----------



## e~shot

control


----------



## treefork

panel


----------



## e~shot

switches


----------



## treefork

Breakers


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ice


----------



## Arnisador78

Water

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

bottle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rocket


----------



## treefork

wrist


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cuff


----------



## treefork

link


----------



## Arnisador78

Missing

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Action


----------



## treefork

plan


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Itinerary


----------



## e~shot

ticket


----------



## treefork

master


----------



## e~shot

mind


----------



## treefork

control


----------



## e~shot

program


----------



## treefork

itinerary


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Plan


----------



## treefork

goal


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Post


----------



## Arnisador78

Fence

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

gate


----------



## Arnisador78

Keeper

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

wicket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Siphon


----------



## treefork

gas


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Solution


----------



## treefork

solve


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Vent


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Enchilada


----------



## e~shot

pepper sauce


----------



## treefork

hot


----------



## Arnisador78

Chick

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

magnet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ferrous


----------



## treefork

iron


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cast


----------



## treefork

forge


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fraud


----------



## treefork

medium


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Substrate


----------



## treefork

enzyme


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Polymerase


----------



## treefork

DNA


----------



## e~shot

sample


----------



## treefork

taste


----------



## Arnisador78

Savory

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sweet


----------



## treefork

honey


----------



## Arnisador78

Buns

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

glazing


----------



## e~shot

paint


----------



## treefork

brush


----------



## e~shot

stroke


----------



## treefork

swing


----------



## e~shot

park


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Neutral


----------



## treefork

acidic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Social Justice Warriors


----------



## treefork

phony


----------



## leon13

Baloney


----------



## Imperial

weiner


----------



## Arnisador78

Chili

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

red


----------



## treefork

rum


----------



## e~shot

raisin


----------



## treefork

bran


----------



## e~shot

biscuits


----------



## treefork

gravy


----------



## e~shot

masala


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Paneer


----------



## e~shot

India


----------



## treefork

Indian


----------



## Arnisador78

Turkey

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Breast


----------



## Imperial

chesticle


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peduncle


----------



## e~shot

stem


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Seed


----------



## e~shot

Mango


----------



## treefork

exotic


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oils


----------



## treefork

massage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Parlor


----------



## Viper010

Trick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

STD's


----------



## Arnisador78

Antibiotics

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

mold


----------



## e~shot

bleach


----------



## treefork

sanitize


----------



## Arnisador78

Blonde

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

gullible


----------



## e~shot

duped


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"Immigration"


----------



## treefork

abuse


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Regulations


----------



## treefork

ignore


----------



## e~shot

rules


----------



## Arnisador78

SUCK!

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

hole


----------



## e~shot

saw


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Silent...


----------



## e~shot

sniper


----------



## treefork

assassin


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## treefork

sweet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tooth


----------



## treefork

brush


----------



## e~shot

shoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fly


----------



## e~shot

fishing


----------



## treefork

adventure


----------



## e~shot

achievement


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Unlocked


----------



## treefork

potential


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Laplace


----------



## Arnisador78

Polish

Florida Forks


----------



## Imperial

sausage


----------



## e~shot

casing


----------



## treefork

bullet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Relief


----------



## e~shot

aid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Work


----------



## treefork

party


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Entourage


----------



## treefork

show


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Time


----------



## treefork

relative


----------



## Imperial

family


----------



## e~shot

pack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tetris


----------



## e~shot

DOS


----------



## treefork

two


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Can


----------



## treefork

chew


----------



## e~shot

betel


----------



## Viper010

Juice


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Open


----------



## treefork

circuit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Short


----------



## treefork

stack


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lightening


----------



## treefork

thunder


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Alaska


----------



## treefork

Eskimo


----------



## Arnisador78

Pie

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

face


----------



## e~shot

mirror


----------



## Viper010

Finish


----------



## e~shot

start


----------



## treefork

launch


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deploy


----------



## treefork

troops


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Comedy


----------



## treefork

tour


----------



## e~shot

guide


----------



## Arnisador78

Smoke

Florida Forks


----------



## e~shot

grenades


----------



## treefork

pineapple


----------



## e~shot

eyes


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kubrick


----------



## e~shot

died


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tie


----------



## Viper010

Breaker


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Circuit


----------



## treefork

training


----------



## e~shot

potty


----------



## treefork

mouth


----------



## e~shot

lips


----------



## treefork

kiss


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Peck


----------



## e~shot

jab


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hook


----------



## e~shot

coat


----------



## treefork

rack


----------



## e~shot

shoe


----------



## Tentacle Toast

String


----------



## StretchandEat

Cheese


----------



## treefork

smile


----------



## StretchandEat

Back


----------



## treefork

pain


----------



## StretchandEat

KILLER


----------



## e~shot

sugar


----------



## Imperial

smacks


----------



## e~shot

supermarket


----------



## Tentacle Toast

List


----------



## e~shot

wish


----------



## treefork

candles


----------



## e~shot

cake


----------



## StretchandEat

Scented


----------



## treefork

deodorant


----------



## StretchandEat

Stick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Shillelagh


----------



## StretchandEat

Headache


----------



## StretchandEat

Headache


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blurred


----------



## treefork

vision


----------



## StretchandEat

Skateboards


----------



## e~shot

helmet


----------



## StretchandEat

Hair


----------



## e~shot

shampoo


----------



## StretchandEat

Conditioner


----------



## e~shot

shower


----------



## StretchandEat

Stall


----------



## e~shot

exhibition


----------



## treefork

hall


----------



## e~shot

ballet


----------



## treefork

shoe


----------



## e~shot

brake


----------



## treefork

pads


----------



## e~shot

cushion


----------



## StretchandEat

Brake


----------



## e~shot

oil


----------



## treefork

slick


----------



## e~shot

spill


----------



## treefork

ocean


----------



## StretchandEat

Paci


----------



## StretchandEat

Pacific


----------



## e~shot

seafood


----------



## StretchandEat

Gumbo


----------



## e~shot

Louisiana


----------



## StretchandEat

Bullfrogs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cowbirds


----------



## StretchandEat

Cockroach


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pussywillow


----------



## StretchandEat

Willowflies


----------



## treefork

mosquito


----------



## StretchandEat

Vampire


----------



## treefork

bat


----------



## StretchandEat

Eyelashes


----------



## treefork

blink


----------



## e~shot

wink


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Deal


----------



## e~shot

fair


----------



## StretchandEat

Carney


----------



## treefork

carnival


----------



## Tentacle Toast

.
Short life of misery & despair  ...in a word....


----------



## StretchandEat

Work


----------



## treefork

pay


----------



## StretchandEat

Bill


----------



## Arnisador78

Wide

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

mother in law


----------



## StretchandEat

Sexy


----------



## treefork

hot


----------



## e~shot

pepper


----------



## StretchandEat

Salt


----------



## e~shot

sea


----------



## treefork

creature


----------



## StretchandEat

Elf


----------



## StretchandEat

Elf


----------



## treefork

Santa


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Ferdinand


----------



## e~shot

Austria


----------



## treefork

beer


----------



## e~shot

alcoholic


----------



## StretchandEat

Anonymous


----------



## treefork

step


----------



## StretchandEat

Sister


----------



## treefork

Christian


----------



## e~shot

Bible


----------



## treefork

Word


----------



## StretchandEat

Association


----------



## treefork

game


----------



## twang

monopoly


----------



## StretchandEat

McDonalds


----------



## treefork

garbage


----------



## e~shot

recycle


----------



## twang

tip


----------



## e~shot

Bill


----------



## treefork

pay


----------



## e~shot

pal


----------



## StretchandEat

Waitress


----------



## treefork

Hooters


----------



## StretchandEat

Who


----------



## treefork

what


----------



## StretchandEat

Which


----------



## e~shot

way


----------



## treefork

over


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## treefork

space


----------



## Viper010

Invaders


----------



## treefork

vintage


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Porn


----------



## treefork

star


----------



## e~shot

five


----------



## Tentacle Toast

May


----------



## e~shot

Day


----------



## StretchandEat

Birth


----------



## e~shot

mark


----------



## StretchandEat

Grift


----------



## StretchandEat

Grift


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bamboozle


----------



## StretchandEat

Flim-flam


----------



## treefork

scam


----------



## Tentacle Toast

September


----------



## treefork

school


----------



## StretchandEat

High


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yes


----------



## StretchandEat

Lucky


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Indeed


----------



## StretchandEat

Enjoy


----------



## treefork

life


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Always


----------



## e~shot

anywhere


----------



## StretchandEat

Everywhere


----------



## e~shot

direction


----------



## StretchandEat

Misdirection


----------



## treefork

lost


----------



## e~shot

education


----------



## treefork

learn


----------



## e~shot

online


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gaming


----------



## StretchandEat

Unsure


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Milquetoast


----------



## StretchandEat

Helmet


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Newton


----------



## treefork

physics


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defy


----------



## treefork

gravity


----------



## StretchandEat

Kills


----------



## treefork

bogies


----------



## e~shot

track


----------



## StretchandEat

Meet


----------



## treefork

market


----------



## StretchandEat

Flea


----------



## treefork

collar


----------



## StretchandEat

Police


----------



## treefork

murderer


----------



## StretchandEat

Can


----------



## treefork

opener


----------



## Tentacle Toast

A couple drinks...in a word....

...Libations? Yes..

Libations


----------



## treefork

salutations


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Greetings


----------



## treefork

seasons


----------



## StretchandEat

Pepper


----------



## e~shot

Black


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blue


----------



## StretchandEat

Tick


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Arthur

(nice)


----------



## StretchandEat

Comicon


----------



## treefork

cable


----------



## StretchandEat

Ties


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Twist


----------



## StretchandEat

Papers


----------



## treefork

walking


----------



## StretchandEat

Dead


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grateful


----------



## StretchandEat

VW


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nitrous


----------



## StretchandEat

Giggle (wah-wah's)


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Maniacally


----------



## StretchandEat

Bipolar


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lithium


----------



## StretchandEat

Nirvana


----------



## Tentacle Toast

12 gauge


----------



## StretchandEat

Tongue Stud


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sluts


----------



## StretchandEat

Easy


----------



## treefork

rider


----------



## StretchandEat

Storm


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Front


----------



## treefork

door


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Back


----------



## StretchandEat

Hand


----------



## e~shot

Tools


----------



## StretchandEat

Sober


----------



## e~shot

judge


----------



## StretchandEat

Executioner


----------



## e~shot

Guillotine


----------



## StretchandEat

Severed


----------



## e~shot

head


----------



## StretchandEat

Shot


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## StretchandEat

Fiber


----------



## CornDawg

therapy


----------



## StretchandEat

Shrink


----------



## StretchandEat

Shrink


----------



## CornDawg

wrap


----------



## StretchandEat

Blunt


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trauma


----------



## StretchandEat

ER


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nurse


----------



## StretchandEat

Shark


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Mud


----------



## e~shot

bath


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Salts


----------



## StretchandEat

Flats


----------



## e~shot

urban


----------



## StretchandEat

Assault


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Defense


----------



## e~shot

self


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Awareness


----------



## e~shot

workshop


----------



## StretchandEat

Santa


----------



## e~shot

lap


----------



## StretchandEat

Dog


----------



## e~shot

belt


----------



## StretchandEat

Sander


----------



## e~shot

wasp


----------



## treefork

nest


----------



## e~shot

egg


----------



## treefork

breakfast


----------



## StretchandEat

Tiffanys


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cabaret


----------



## StretchandEat

Nightclub


----------



## treefork

drugs


----------



## StretchandEat

Prescription


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pad


----------



## leon13

I


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Introspection


----------



## treefork

discovery


----------



## StretchandEat

Eye


----------



## StretchandEat

Eye


----------



## treefork

spy


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Russian


----------



## treefork

dressing


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Wounded


----------



## e~shot

first aid


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Kit


----------



## Viper010

Michael


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Trans Am


----------



## StretchandEat

Thiller


----------



## e~shot

movie


----------



## Imperial

XXX


----------



## treefork

adult


----------



## StretchandEat

Entertainment


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Junk yard


----------



## StretchandEat

Dog


----------



## leon13

Hot


----------



## StretchandEat

Wheels


----------



## AZ Stinger

Casino


----------



## StretchandEat

Lefty


----------



## e~shot

ambidextrous


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Grip


----------



## treefork

strength


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Virtue


----------



## treefork

character


----------



## StretchandEat

Cartoon


----------



## leon13

Fun


----------



## treefork

bags


----------



## StretchandEat

Jugs


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Still


----------



## treefork

alarm


----------



## StretchandEat

Snooze


----------



## treefork

button


----------



## StretchandEat

Flie


----------



## treefork

jeans


----------



## Imperial

stonewashed


----------



## StretchandEat

Stonewall


----------



## treefork

Jackson


----------



## StretchandEat

Mississippi


----------



## treefork

river


----------



## StretchandEat

Phoenix


----------



## treefork

Arizona


----------



## leon13

Anaconda


----------



## StretchandEat

Constrictor


----------



## treefork

knot


----------



## StretchandEat

Jelly


----------



## treefork

bean


----------



## StretchandEat

Shooter


----------



## treefork

man


----------



## StretchandEat

Handle


----------



## treefork

bar


----------



## StretchandEat

Xanax


----------



## leon13

Conan


----------



## e~shot

hair


----------



## StretchandEat

Shave


----------



## treefork

razor


----------



## StretchandEat

Blade


----------



## e~shot

straight


----------



## StretchandEat

Narrow


----------



## e~shot

mind


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Manners


----------



## Viper010

Terrible


----------



## StretchandEat

Taste


----------



## treefork

wine


----------



## StretchandEat

Complain


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Smack


----------



## treefork

talk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Worthless


----------



## StretchandEat

Dollar


----------



## treefork

store


----------



## StretchandEat

Liquor


----------



## treefork

cabinet


----------



## e~shot

glass


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Packs


----------



## leon13

Cigaret


----------



## e~shot

tobacco


----------



## treefork

empire


----------



## StretchandEat

Vader


----------



## Tentacle Toast

In


----------



## StretchandEat

Out


----------



## StretchandEat

Out


----------



## treefork

repeat


----------



## StretchandEat

Wife


----------



## treefork

partner


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crime


----------



## StretchandEat

Pays


----------



## treefork

dividends


----------



## e~shot

funds


----------



## treefork

money


----------



## e~shot

clip


----------



## StretchandEat

Drum


----------



## e~shot

timpani


----------



## treefork

kettle


----------



## StretchandEat

Whistle


----------



## treefork

train


----------



## StretchandEat

Crazy


----------



## treefork

eight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Crazy


----------



## treefork

repeat


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Minute


----------



## StretchandEat

Sex


----------



## StretchandEat

Sex


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Play


----------



## StretchandEat

Chess


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Pen pal


----------



## StretchandEat

Pigpin


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jerry


----------



## StretchandEat

Garcia


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Missed


----------



## StretchandEat

Hit


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blotter

(also missed  )


----------



## StretchandEat

Window pane


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sunshine

...how's THAT for a double entendre?


----------



## StretchandEat

Daydream

(You sure we didn't grow up in the same neighborhood? )


----------



## e~shot

fantasy


----------



## treefork

football


----------



## Tentacle Toast

"No ****" áss grabs


----------



## treefork

phobic


----------



## StretchandEat

Scared


----------



## treefork

straight


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Edge


----------



## StretchandEat

Razors


----------



## treefork

sharp


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Dapper


----------



## treefork

gentleman


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Jack


----------



## leon13

Black


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beard


----------



## StretchandEat

Shaven


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Landing strip


----------



## treefork

Brazilian


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Rainforest


----------



## StretchandEat

Ayahuasca


----------



## treefork

spirit


----------



## e~shot

mineral


----------



## treefork

oil


----------



## Viper010

Spill


----------



## treefork

over


----------



## StretchandEat

Spill


----------



## treefork

deja vu


----------



## StretchandEat

Again


----------



## e~shot

often


----------



## treefork

late


----------



## Phoul Mouth

condom


----------



## treefork

latex


----------



## e~shot

allergy


----------



## treefork

medicine


----------



## e~shot

drug


----------



## treefork

cartel


----------



## e~shot

border


----------



## StretchandEat

Fence


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Sortie


----------



## treefork

bombs


----------



## Arnisador78

Found

Florida Forks


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Conquered


----------



## e~shot

anger


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Blind


----------



## treefork

justice


----------



## e~shot

judge


----------



## StretchandEat

Revolver


----------



## treefork

six


----------



## Phoul Mouth

pack


----------



## e~shot

kit


----------



## treefork

survival


----------



## StretchandEat

Life


----------



## treefork

lesson


----------



## StretchandEat

Learned


----------



## e~shot

books


----------



## treefork

library


----------



## e~shot

digital


----------



## treefork

television


----------



## e~shot

antenna


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## e~shot

radio


----------



## CornDawg

flyer


----------



## treefork

wagon


----------



## CornDawg

volks


----------



## Arnisador78

Auto


----------



## e~shot

rubber


----------



## treefork

band


----------



## e~shot

naming


----------



## treefork

label


----------



## e~shot

lousy


----------



## treefork

*weather *


----------



## e~shot

report


----------



## treefork

card


----------



## e~shot

punch


----------



## treefork

line


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Gutter spike


----------



## e~shot

nail


----------



## treefork

hammer


----------



## e~shot

grip


----------



## treefork

strength


----------



## e~shot

energy


----------



## treefork

electricity


----------



## StretchandEat

English


----------



## treefork

patient


----------



## e~shot

doctor


----------



## treefork

House


----------



## e~shot

rent


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## e~shot

mark


----------



## StretchandEat

Mark


----------



## e~shot

birth


----------



## treefork

day


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Oh


----------



## Tentacle Toast

My


----------



## treefork

God


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Particle


----------



## treefork

theory


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Test


----------



## treefork

subject


----------



## Tentacle Toast

King


----------



## treefork

tube


----------



## e~shot

test


----------



## treefork

subject


----------



## e~shot

teacher


----------



## StretchandEat

Loyal


----------



## e~shot

dog


----------



## StretchandEat

Day


----------



## e~shot

one


----------



## StretchandEat

More


----------



## e~shot

chance


----------



## StretchandEat

Gamble


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hedge


----------



## Viper010

Fund


----------



## StretchandEat

Raiser


----------



## treefork

inflate


----------



## StretchandEat

Doll


----------



## e~shot

house


----------



## StretchandEat

Party


----------



## e~shot

BBQ


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Beans


----------



## treefork

Oh , starting this up again Josh . OK Here we go.

franks


----------



## StretchandEat

Foot


----------



## JonM

mouth


----------



## treefork

wash


----------



## StretchandEat

Clean


----------



## treefork

machine


----------



## e~shot

time


----------



## treefork

travel


----------



## e~shot

passport


----------



## treefork

photo


----------



## e~shot

studio


----------



## treefork

apartment


----------



## e~shot

rent


----------



## treefork

check


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Republic


----------



## StretchandEat

Banana


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Club


----------



## StretchandEat

Hustler


----------



## treefork

Magazine


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Drum


----------



## treefork

solo


----------



## StretchandEat

Chewy


----------



## treefork

Tuff


----------



## StretchandEat

Strong


----------



## treefork

arm


----------



## StretchandEat

Four


----------



## treefork

score


----------



## StretchandEat

Purchase


----------



## treefork

price


----------



## StretchandEat

Match


----------



## treefork

Fire


----------



## e~shot

smoke


----------



## StretchandEat

House


----------



## e~shot

basement


----------



## StretchandEat

Medicine


----------



## treefork

cure


----------



## StretchandEat

Snuff


----------



## treefork

flame


----------



## StretchandEat

Broiled


----------



## treefork

steak


----------



## StretchandEat

House


----------



## treefork

fries


----------



## e~shot

deep


----------



## StretchandEat

Waist


----------



## treefork

Band


----------



## StretchandEat

Hunting


----------



## treefork

expedition


----------



## StretchandEat

Journey


----------



## treefork

tour


----------



## StretchandEat

Grateful Dead


----------



## treefork

head


----------



## e~shot

massage


----------



## treefork

table


----------



## StretchandEat

Tennis


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## StretchandEat

Pellet


----------



## treefork

gun


----------



## StretchandEat

Powder


----------



## treefork

keg


----------



## StretchandEat

Hangover


----------



## treefork

Vegas


----------



## StretchandEat

Red light


----------



## Imperial

Roxanne


----------



## StretchandEat

Police


----------



## treefork

jail


----------



## Arnisador78

Bait

Florida Forks


----------



## treefork

car


----------



## JonM

BMW


----------



## treefork

dealer


----------



## e~shot

discount


----------



## Sherman

Crazy eddie


----------



## e~shot

RadioShack


----------



## MedSlinger

Electronics


----------



## e~shot

multimeter


----------



## treefork

measure


----------



## Ukprelude

Ruler

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

Dictator


----------



## Ukprelude

Kim Jong-Un

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Pie


----------



## treefork

chart


----------



## e~shot

line


----------



## treefork

dance


----------



## e~shot

belly


----------



## treefork

laugh


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Story


----------



## treefork

book


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Page...


----------



## treefork

turn


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Right...


----------



## treefork

wing


----------



## e~shot

breaker


----------



## treefork

box


----------



## MedSlinger

Catch box


----------



## Ukprelude

Ammo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

pouch


----------



## e~shot

leather


----------



## treefork

neck


----------



## MedSlinger

Head


----------



## treefork

case


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Race...


----------



## treefork

card


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Bard...


----------



## Ukprelude

Pub

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Beer..!


----------



## treefork

garden


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Floral...


----------



## Ukprelude

Display

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

case


----------



## e~shot

velvet


----------



## treefork

finish


----------



## Ukprelude

Line

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## e~shot

braid


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Cut...


----------



## treefork

card


----------



## e~shot

throw


----------



## treefork

rug


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Pillow...


----------



## treefork

fight


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Club...


----------



## treefork

bouncer


----------



## e~shot

air


----------



## treefork

tank


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Robot...


----------



## treefork

replacement


----------



## MedSlinger

Parts


----------



## treefork

washer


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Dryer...


----------



## treefork

sheet


----------



## Rayshot

metal


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Chord...


----------



## treefork

extension


----------



## e~shot

file


----------



## treefork

cabinet


----------



## CornDawg

secretaries


----------



## treefork

mistresses


----------



## CornDawg

fidelity


----------



## treefork

monogamy


----------



## e~shot

polygamy


----------



## treefork

Mormon


----------



## AZ Stinger

Church


----------



## e~shot

bell


----------



## treefork

tower


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Hunchback...


----------



## treefork

ringer


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Boxing...


----------



## treefork

match


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Treefork...


----------



## treefork

Natural


----------



## e~shot

gas


----------



## treefork

stove


----------



## e~shot

wicks


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Lantern...


----------



## treefork

kerosine


----------



## e~shot

dyed


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Tied...


----------



## e~shot

floss


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Dental...


----------



## treefork

exam


----------



## e~shot

paper


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Pusher...


----------



## MedSlinger

pull


----------



## treefork

chain


----------



## MedSlinger

Dog


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Bark...


----------



## treefork

house


----------



## AlmightyOx

Doctor


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Hugh...


----------



## AlmightyOx

Laurie


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Jackman...


----------



## MedSlinger

Actor


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Famous...


----------



## Tony the slinger

Amos


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Cookies...


----------



## e~shot

delete


----------



## MedSlinger

copy


----------



## treefork

paste


----------



## MedSlinger

Insert


----------



## RealLifeMorty

Computer...


----------



## MedSlinger

laptop


----------



## 2xT

Stripper


----------



## tastetickles

Club


----------



## 2xT

King


----------



## The Norseman

Delta


----------



## treefork

force


----------



## The Norseman

Monkey


----------



## treefork

fist


----------



## BushpotChef

Pump.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag

Airlines


----------



## The Norseman

bagel


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Donut.


----------



## SJAaz

Didos.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Prank

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Fall

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

leaves


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

New Hampshire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Why?

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman

not


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

right


----------



## StringSlap

now


----------



## treefork

moment


----------



## The Norseman

this


----------



## treefork

that


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Those ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Batons


----------



## cromag

spam


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Fried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

chicken


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Breasts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan

Milkshake?


----------



## Sandstorm

Yard


----------



## treefork

burger


----------



## Sandstorm

Lol yeah let’s go with Treefork’s


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork

ketchup


----------

